# Jacky And Daisy



## MaNaAk (May 29, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

We are all settling in well in this flat Jacky is continuing to get on the bathroom scales when I'm out but the other day I came back to find them in the same position that I left them in but the mud on the bathroom was a giveaway. Also Daisy's appetite is very okay as when I put them outside and then put dandelions in front them she launched into them before Jacky could get near them.

MaNaAk


----------



## Jacqui (May 29, 2022)

Tell them they need to learn to wipe their feet, when trying to be sneaky.


----------



## MaNaAk (May 29, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Tell them they need to learn to wipe their feet, when trying to be sneaky.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 3, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

I came back yesterday to find that Jacky had been cleaning the bathroom floor with the floor cloth. They are currently outside enjoying lovely weather and I only bring them in when I am out because I want them to be safe. I am renting whilst looking for a suitable flat to actually buy. We are very popular with the neighbours and they are looking out for all three of us.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 4, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Before MaNaAk got ready to go out for the evening she decided to give us a soak and this is what I did. She put me in the tub after she had given Daisy her soak. Daisy was put straight in the pet carrier where she behaved herself. When I had my soak I had a good drink then I decided to try and get out!

She put me in the pet carrier and I was very restless and was put back outside whilst MaNaAk cooked her dinner. After just before she ate her dinner MaNaAk brought me in again and whilst she was eating her dinner I still felt rejuvenated and I decided to climb over Daisy who was fast asleep because I was trying to go toilet. Whilst I was trying to get over Daisy I ended up on my back because Daisy wouldn't move!

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 4, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

As you can I shall never give Jacky and Daisy a soak before getting ready to go out ever again! Daisy is used to soaking and could probably do with more of it but I ended taking Jacky out of the pet carrier again cleaning and the pet carrier up as best I could and leaving to settle in the bathroom whilst I went to a concert. When I got back I was to put her back with Daisy and I checked on them a couple of times before going to bed myself !

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 4, 2022)

Hope you enjoy reading @Cathie G and @zolasmum.


MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 4, 2022)

Good to know that Jacky is a healthy 86 year old! They are both enjoying fresh air at the moment after the pet carrier was spring cleaned.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good to know that Jacky is a healthy 86 year old! They are both enjoying fresh air at the moment after the pet carrier was spring cleaned.
> 
> MaNaAk


I love your updates on their progress. I hope I will be as lively and determined when I reach Jacky's age - they are an example to us all.
They seem to really enjoy life .Best wishes to the three of you from Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 4, 2022)

My friend saw the flat for the first time today and she was very impressed and before I walked her to the bus stop I brought Jacky and Daisy. I brought Jacky in first and then Daisy but Jacky was at it again so I put her in the bathroom instead of the pet carrier. When I returned I put back out as she clearly wants to be outside so she can stay for another hour and then I'll try to get her and keep an eye on her. I don't believe she's 86!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> My friend saw the flat for the first time today and she was very impressed and before I walked her to the bus stop I brought Jacky and Daisy. I brought Jacky in first and then Daisy but Jacky was at it again so I put her in the bathroom instead of the pet carrier. When I returned I put back out as she clearly wants to be outside so she can stay for another hour and then I'll try to get her and keep an eye on her. I don't believe she's 86!
> 
> MaNaAk


The two of them are fast asleep in the pet carrier!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


>


Good evening everyone!

As you all know because I live in a flat I can't leave Jacky and Daisy outside when I'm so I leave them in the bathroom as they have the window, laminated flooring and warmth. Please see the condition of the bathroom after their latest visit:




Mud on floor after I brought them in, plant food bottle knocked over and scales brought out by themselves!


Good night everyone


MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> As you all know because I live in a flat I can't leave Jacky and Daisy outside when I'm so I leave them in the bathroom as they have the window, laminated flooring and warmth. Please see the condition of the bathroom after their latest visit:
> 
> ...


I know which young lady is personally responsible for this.


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> As you all know because I live in a flat I can't leave Jacky and Daisy outside when I'm so I leave them in the bathroom as they have the window, laminated flooring and warmth. Please see the condition of the bathroom after their latest visit:
> 
> ...


That's wonderful - I admire them even more now- I think you will have to get them something more to do in your absence - how about something ladylike such as jigsaw puzzles !!
Angie x


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> As you all know because I live in a flat I can't leave Jacky and Daisy outside when I'm so I leave them in the bathroom as they have the window, laminated flooring and warmth. Please see the condition of the bathroom after their latest visit:
> 
> ...


It's funny because I have a box of that color of laminate too. It's pretty to me. But If I used it I would put some terrarium cloth on it to help with traction for the little ones. It's very slippery even for people.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 8, 2022)

They're very good at the "it wasn't me look"!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 9, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> It's funny because I have a box of that color of laminate too. It's pretty to me. But If I used it I would put some terrarium cloth on it to help with traction for the little ones. It's very slippery even for people.


Can I buy this cloth from a Pet Store Cathie?

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Can I buy this cloth from a Pet Store Cathie?
> 
> MaNaAk


Yes. It's like a thick felt like cloth for terrariums. It can be washed. They make an antibacterial cleaner for it also. I've just not seen it in very big pieces. I have laminate in my living room with a house rabbit and she wasn't doing well on it. Neither were my brother and I. So I put a commercial grade bound rug on it. Laminate is very slippery and animals have a hard time walking on it.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 9, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yes. It's like a thick felt like cloth for terrariums. It can be washed. They make an antibacterial cleaner for it also. I've just not seen it in very big pieces. I have laminate in my living room with a house rabbit and she wasn't doing well on it. Neither were my brother and I. So I put a commercial grade bound rug on it. Laminate is very slippery and animals have a hard time walking on it.


Thankyou @Cathie G

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 9, 2022)

Good evening everyone!

Look what I can do

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Look what I can do
> 
> ...


Oh, Jacky - you are amazing !!! 
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 10, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone.

Here is the latest pic!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 11, 2022)

De


Cathie G said:


> It's funny because I have a box of that color of laminate too. It's pretty to me. But If I used it I would put some terrarium cloth on it to help with traction for the little ones. It's very slippery even for people.


Dear @Cathie G,

I bought that cloth today and it should help Daisy in particular. They are both outside relaxing at the moment.


Thankyou very very much

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 11, 2022)

Dear @Cathie G,

What type of tortoises do you have and do you still soak your tortoises in the summer?

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear @Cathie G,
> 
> What type of tortoises do you have and do you still soak your tortoises in the summer?
> 
> MaNaAk


I have one little Russian and as far as soaking goes it's good for their shell so soak all year. Something I've always found interesting is that with turtles you have to give them some time outside of the water to dry out because they're natural inclination is to stay in water and get too soft. But with tortoises it's the opposite. They don't really want to be in water for a long time but their shell needs moisture. My theory is it's a self preservation instinct. Tortoises can drown. Turtles swim.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 11, 2022)

Dear @Cathie G,

I've not that when I soak them Jacky tends to drink more than Daisy but she can soak for longer.

I'll keep soaking then

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear @Cathie G,
> 
> I've not that when I soak them Jacky tends to drink more than Daisy but she can soak for longer.
> 
> ...


Dear @Cathie G,

Do you know if there's a section about tortoise weight on this forum as I think Daisy is slightly overweight?

Thankyou very much

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear @Cathie G,
> 
> Do you know if there's a section about tortoise weight on this forum as I think Daisy is slightly overweight?
> 
> ...


I'm really not a person to ask with that question. I don't know how to navigate this site even after close to 4 years here. I'm not really internet savvy. I'm not an expert on tortoises either. I do somewhat know this though, if they are getting their proper diet weight won't be an issue. They probably gain and lose with the cycles of the seasons. Also animals just like people live in their body and may have a natural inclination to be different sizes, weight, and all. I could be wrong but with all my animals I do what's called full feed. I even do that with my house rabbit but I always have since she was a baby. I don't want my animals to worry that they may not have enough food ever. I think that worry easily could cause overeating. But that's just my thoughts.


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 11, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I'm really not a person to ask with that question. I don't know how to navigate this site even after close to 4 years here. I'm not really internet savvy. I'm not an expert on tortoises either. I do somewhat know this though, if they are getting their proper diet weight won't be an issue. They probably gain and lose with the cycles of the seasons. Also animals just like people live in their body and may have a natural inclination to be different sizes, weight, and all. I could be wrong but with all my animals I do what's called full feed. I even do that with my house rabbit but I always have since she was a baby. I don't want my animals to worry that they may not have enough food ever. I think that worry easily could cause overeating. But that's just my thoughts.


I agree - I would never deprive Zola of food and maybe upset him - after all, he is eating leaves ,which shouldn't cause a weight problem.As Cathie says, it is natural for weight to vary - in any case, how could you separate the two of them for feeding ? They are happy with their current diet - of course, if you started giving them cake, it would be a different matter !
I wouldn't worry about it, unless she becomes visibly fat, in which case it might be a medical problem.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 12, 2022)

Thankyou you two that's very helpful. I realise that Jacky was lighter than Daisy because she hibernated and Daisy didn't. Also I can't believe Jacky as she was looking for a way over the garden wall this morning! I just don't know where she gets the energy from as she was trying to climb over poor Daisy. Also I gave them both a good soak this morning and I was pleased to see Daisy drinking!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 12, 2022)

Could I see a picture of Zola and also a picture of your little one @Cathie G plus bunny.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Could I see a picture of Zola and also a picture of your little one @Cathie G plus bunny.
> 
> MaNaAk


This is one of my favourite pictures of Zola - the basic photo was taken at Fowey last year, and my husband added the two smaller versions of Zola when he was 2 and 3 years old - the sizes are not accurate, but it gives a good idea of how his shell pattern has changed over time. 
Angie


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Look what I can do
> 
> ...


Goodness!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> This is one of my favourite pictures of Zola - the basic photo was taken at Fowey last year, and my husband added the two smaller versions of Zola when he was 2 and 3 years old - the sizes are not accurate, but it gives a good idea of how his shell pattern has changed over time.
> Angie
> View attachment 345957


Wow! Please excuse my ignorance but are they Little Russians?

MaNaAk


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 12, 2022)

Oh how sweet. 



zolasmum said:


> This is one of my favourite pictures of Zola - the basic photo was taken at Fowey last year, and my husband added the two smaller versions of Zola when he was 2 and 3 years old - the sizes are not accurate, but it gives a good idea of how his shell pattern has changed over time.
> Angie
> View attachment 345957



Oh how sweet. God bless.


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Wow! Please excuse my ignorance but are they Little Russians?
> 
> MaNaAk


 No, he is a Hermanns tortoise - he was 21 when the large photo was taken, and the little chaps were taken from our large collection of earlier photos of Zola - my husband is pretty clever with his computer !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> No, he is a Hermanns tortoise - he was 21 when the large photo was taken, and the little chaps were taken from our large collection of earlier photos of Zola - my husband is pretty clever with his computer !
> Angie


How old is he now? I am not much good with the computer I'm afraid.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> How old is he now? I am not much good with the computer I'm afraid.
> 
> MaNaAk


He is 22 - his 23rd birthday is in July (8th) - a mere child compared to your two ladies !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> He is 22 - his 23rd birthday is in July (8th) - a mere child compared to your two ladies !!
> Angie


Daisy will be 80 on the 22nd September and Jacky will be 87 on the 19th October.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Could I see a picture of Zola and also a picture of your little one @Cathie G plus bunny.
> 
> MaNaAk


Ok I'm going to try to post a couple of my favorite pictures of Sapphire and Razberri.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 12, 2022)

Aww they are both so cute. Jacky and Daisy have got along very well with rabbits and cats.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww they are both so cute. Jacky and Daisy have got along very well with rabbits and cats.
> 
> MaNaAk


I don't allow my little Razberri bunna around Sapphire. She's not a rabbit that chews things but she will go after Sapphire. They are both so precious to me but they do need to be in their own space. Which means every moment of my life lol is ruled by some critter  Joe's the monkey


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I don't allow my little Razberri bunna around Sapphire. She's not a rabbit that chews things but she will go after Sapphire. They are both so precious to me but they do need to be in their own space. Which means every moment of my life lol is ruled by some critter  Joe's the monkey


I did finally figure out why the tortoise always wins the race...


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 13, 2022)

Because they persevere and do you have a pet monkey?

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 13, 2022)

Just after I posted this I noticed Jacky on her back so I dashed straight outside. I don't know how she got on her back but she's fine now.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 13, 2022)

She's okay now.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just after I posted this I noticed Jacky on her back so I dashed straight outside. I don't know how she got on her back but she's fine now.
> 
> MaNaAk


Jacky is such an adventurous young lady - she was probably trying to do some new athletic activity, such as balancing on Daisy's back, and hasn't quite got it right yet !! You must be proud of her.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes I think you're right and judging by her appetite this is where she's using her calories.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Because they persevere and do you have a pet monkey?
> 
> MaNaAk


Yes my brother (that lives with me) qualifies for that.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 14, 2022)

Good evening everyone.

I was just wondering how long you all soak your tortoises for.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I was just wondering how long you all soak your tortoises for.
> 
> MaNaAk


Is twenty minutes long enough?

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Is twenty minutes long enough?
> 
> MaNaAk


I'm not an expert but probably yes. But that also depends on what you are trying to accomplish. Like if they are having health problems. Or constipated. Maybe need extra hydration for some other reason. Then it would be longer or even an addition to the water etc etc


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Is twenty minutes long enough?
> 
> MaNaAk


I think at their age, if they enjoy it, 20 minutes would be fine - do they actually enjoy it?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 14, 2022)

Jacky seems to drink to quite a bit but tries to get out after twenty minutes so I think this is long enough for her but Daisy can manage a bit longer and seems to drink less. I found it necessary to soak her at least half an hour for a short period of time before Jacky came out of hibernation because she seemed dehydrated (dry skin and not eating) due to the UV bar and lamp. Her skin looks a lot better now. They seem to be rejuvenated after a soak.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky seems to drink to quite a bit but tries to get out after twenty minutes so I think this is long enough for her but Daisy can manage a bit longer and seems to drink less. I found it necessary to soak her at least half an hour for a short period of time before Jacky came out of hibernation because she seemed dehydrated (dry skin and not eating) due to the UV bar and lamp. Her skin looks a lot better now. They seem to be rejuvenated after a soak.
> 
> MaNaAk


Zola doesn't much like being in the water - he scrabbles around constantly - I know people say that the exercise is good for them, but he gets a lot of exercise in his conservatory, climbing on things, pushing stuff around, and of course playing with my feet ! He also doesn't drink the water, as far as I can tell, but I always make sure his food is slightly wet - and he certainly manages to produce lots of pee !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 16, 2022)

I think Jacky peed whilst she was having a soak yesterday. She was climbing all over Daisy to get to the other side of the Pet Play Pen.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 16, 2022)

I caught Sapphire about to take a drink today from his little zoo med water dish. I've actually seen him take a drink once in 15 years so I know he does if he wants too I always just make sure fresh clean drinking water is available everyday.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 17, 2022)

Jacky was raring to go and climbing all over Daisy so she was first to go out.

Daisy: "Jacky I am not a climbing frame"!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky was raring to go and climbing all over Daisy so she was first to go out.
> 
> Daisy: "Jacky I am not a climbing frame"!
> 
> MaNaAk


I think Jacky is telling you that she wants more advanced equipment - a trapeze, for example. She is obviously getting frustrated by only having a tortoise,- and scales, of course, to climb on.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think Jacky is telling you that she wants more advanced equipment - a trapeze, for example. She is obviously getting frustrated by only having a tortoise,- and scales, of course, to climb on.
> Angie


I notice that she is quieter after lunch when she has used all her energy.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I notice that she is quieter after lunch when she has used all her energy.
> 
> MaNaAk


Good morning everyone.

Jacky was up first as usual but when I take them out I find the spurs on their paws quite sharp when they try to shove as I'm putting them outside!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Jacky was up first as usual but when I take them out I find the spurs on their paws quite sharp when they try to shove as I'm putting them outside!
> 
> MaNaAk


Maybe they think they can make they're own way out the door!


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Maybe they think they can make they're own way out the door!


What determined little things they are! I t's wonderful to hear about their doings - it shows that tortoises, unlike many humans, can have a lot of energy even when in human terms they are fairly old. Has Jacky always been as lively and bossy as she is now?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> What determined little things they are! I t's wonderful to hear about their doings - it shows that tortoises, unlike many humans, can have a lot of energy even when in human terms they are fairly old. Has Jacky always been as lively and bossy as she is now?
> Angie


Dear Angie,

They can both be like that and they are very determined. Zola looks lovely.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 18, 2022)

Thank you - Zola is fairly small, I think, for a Hermanns, but he is a good size for holding and carrying. (he has actually been sitting on my lap until a few minutes ago, while we were watching a programme about Bob Dylan on tv - Zola was wrapped in his towel, so not exactly watching it, but he enjoyed the music !) He makes it very clear when he doesn't like something ! He has enhanced our lives in so many ways - he is the most important member of the family by far.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you - Zola is fairly small, I think, for a Hermanns, but he is a good size for holding and carrying. (he has actually been sitting on my lap until a few minutes ago, while we were watching a programme about Bob Dylan on tv - Zola was wrapped in his towel, so not exactly watching it, but he enjoyed the music !) He makes it very clear when he doesn't like something ! He has enhanced our lives in so many ways - he is the most important member of the family by far.
> Angie


Awwww!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 18, 2022)

I've got strawberries in my fridge and I think I'll give Jacky and Daisy a little treat tomorrow. I can't have all these strawberries myself and I know they love them but I am aware that they can only be a treat.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've got strawberries in my fridge and I think I'll give Jacky and Daisy a little treat tomorrow. I can't have all these strawberries myself and I know they love them but I am aware that they can only be a treat.
> 
> MaNaAk


Here I have wild strawberries. Sapphire likes them and I can hand feed a few of them from the stem. The wild ones don't have much sugar at all. I'm not sure if he just likes the color of them or what. But as soon as he sees one he'll eat it.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 18, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Here I have wild strawberries. Sapphire likes them and I can hand feed a few of them from the stem. The wild ones don't have much sugar at all. I'm not sure if he just likes the color of them or what. But as soon as he sees one he'll eat it.


When it comes to strawberries Daisy can be more bossy than Jacky.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 19, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Jacky and Daisy are tucking into strawberries but I needed to keep an eye on Daisy as Jacky was slow to start eating and Daisy was going to start grabbing!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Jacky and Daisy are tucking into strawberries but I needed to keep an eye on Daisy as Jacky was slow to start eating and Daisy was going to start grabbing!


Did Sapphire enjoy her strawberries @Cathie G ?


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Did Sapphire enjoy her strawberries @Cathie G ?


I have to wait until the wild ones pop out. so it's just a little thing I do with Sapphire. If they pop and I see them I will pick the berry, stem and all and hand feed them to him. Otherwise he misses all those opportunities that he used to have because he's captive.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I have to wait until the wild ones pop out. so it's just a little thing I do with Sapphire. If they pop and I see them I will pick the berry, stem and all and hand feed them to him. Otherwise he misses all those opportunities that he used to have because he's captive.


I do this with dandelions so that Jacky and Daisy can eat the roots.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I do this with dandelions so that Jacky and Daisy can eat the roots.


I would watch digging up the roots only because you may kill the plant and lose a free good food source. That's hard to do because if you don't get all the root they'll be back but it's not worth taking that chance.at least on all of them.


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I would watch digging up the roots only because you may kill the plant and lose a free good food source. That's hard to do because if you don't get all the root they'll be back but it's not worth taking that chance.at least on all of them.


When we have tried to dig up dandelion roots, we have become convinced that they reach right down to the centre of the earth, so it is almost impossible to get them all out !
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> When we have tried to dig up dandelion roots, we have become convinced that they reach right down to the centre of the earth, so it is almost impossible to get them all out !
> Angie


Yea they probably hold planet earth together  but just saying... I just don't know that a tortoise needs the roots unless the plant is where you don't want it.


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yea they probably hold planet earth together  but just saying... I just don't know that a tortoise needs the roots unless the plant is where you don't want it.


You have almost certainly solved one of the great questions of mankind - how is the Earth made ?


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning you two. I just pull them up but the roots sometimes come as well. Just put the girls out having Jacky on her back on top of Daisy but don't worry she's okay.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 22, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Daisy was up first today.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 25, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

One way of helping your tortoise to spend a penny is to have a tortoise stack!

MaNaAk

I am fed up

Daisy

I had to clear up!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> One way of helping your tortoise to spend a penny is to have a tortoise stack!
> 
> ...


I have been a good help!

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 26, 2022)

Good evening everyone,

I've had enough of MaNaAk and Jacky one of them is trying to me in an attempt to get me to move my back legs and loosen my 'motions' and the other one seems to be helping out by using me as a climbing. I hope MaNaAk enjoyed clearing out the mess I ended up making in the Pet Carrier because of Jacky! 

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I've had enough of MaNaAk and Jacky one of them is trying to me in an attempt to get me to move my back legs and loosen my 'motions' and the other one seems to be helping out by using me as a climbing. I hope MaNaAk enjoyed clearing out the mess I ended up making in the Pet Carrier because of Jacky!
> 
> Daisy


I am not a turtle or a climbing frame!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I am not a turtle or a climbing frame!
> 
> MaNaAk


Well...if you're there and in the way why not


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 27, 2022)

Good evening everyone,

I decided to comply with the drowning today and pretend to be a turtle. This seemed to work and make this torture a bit shorter. I even developed an appetite and I ate some dandelions. Jacky meanwhile ate everything in sight!

Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I decided to comply with the drowning today and pretend to be a turtle. This seemed to work and make this torture a bit shorter. I even developed an appetite and I ate some dandelions. Jacky meanwhile ate everything in sight!
> 
> Daisy


Hello  what's up?


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Hello  what's up?


Daisy seems to be dragging her back legs but I'm starting to notice that this treatment is invigorating for her. I believe that this seemed to start when she was unable to hibernate last winter and her old enclosure was very small.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy seems to be dragging her back legs but I'm starting to notice that this treatment is invigorating for her. I believe that this seemed to start when she was unable to hibernate last winter and her old enclosure was very small.
> 
> MaNaAk


I usually leave gaps between the slippery stuff and turf or rugs to just walk on, in my house, for everyone. Animals included.


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy seems to be dragging her back legs but I'm starting to notice that this treatment is invigorating for her. I believe that this seemed to start when she was unable to hibernate last winter and her old enclosure was very small.
> 
> MaNaAk


How is Daisy getting on with her drowning exercises ? I hope all is going well.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 29, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> How is Daisy getting on with her drowning exercises ? I hope all is going well.
> Angie


Not too badly. They both had a soak today and both were invigorated and keen to eat dandelions. I noticed Daisy trying to pick herself up whilst soaking today and when I had to bring them in before going out they were in the same place as they were when I left with Daisy being the one to move! They both get to spend more time outside in this flat and I'm not really concerned about Daisy's weight. I also think that the hydrotherapy helps Daisy urinate because I can smell it. She went off her food when I first started doing this but now there is no problem. I've also noticed both Jacky and Daisy having a drink when I put them in soak. In our old house they lived outside and got their fluids from their food. However I feel that when they are brought in it is more vital that they drink especially if they are under a UV lamp.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 30, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Unfortunately Jacky was it again

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 30, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

I was trying to help Daisy

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I was trying to help Daisy
> 
> Jacky


Oh,Jacky,what helpful thing were you doing ?


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 30, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Oh,Jacky,what helpful thing were you doing ?


I was trying to climb over Daisy because she should be loosening her bladder and I wanted to go out!

Jacky

PS: She seemed to be fast asleep!


----------



## zolasmum (Jun 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I was trying to climb over Daisy because she should be loosening her bladder and I wanted to go out!
> 
> Jacky
> 
> PS: She seemed to be fast asleep!


Dear Jacky - that was very thoughtful of you to help Daisy by squashing her bladder, and I'm sure she would have appreciated it if she had been awake !


----------



## MaNaAk (Jun 30, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

I was concerned about whether Daisy had eaten anything after her soaking as it is very overcast here but then I found a blade of grass sticking out of her mouth so all's well.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 3, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

I think Daisy's walking is slightly better but the two of them need to be soaked and weighed today. They are currently outside basking.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 3, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy are the same weight because Jacky has been eating like there's no tomorrow and Daisy has been exercising!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky and Daisy are the same weight because Jacky has been eating like there's no tomorrow and Daisy has been exercising!
> 
> MaNaAk


How heavy are the young ladies now? And can you tell me approximately how long their shells are? I'm asking because I would like to compare them with Zola - he seems to be about one kilo all the time, but he also has a bit of translucent new growth on the edges of his shell in some places - I hope he won't grow much bigger, as he is a nice size to hold now. 
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 3, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> How heavy are the young ladies now? And can you tell me approximately how long their shells are? I'm asking because I would like to compare them with Zola - he seems to be about one kilo all the time, but he also has a bit of translucent new growth on the edges of his shell in some places - I hope he won't grow much bigger, as he is a nice size to hold now.
> Angie


Their shells are roughly ten inches in length and they are just over half a stone but the scales that I use are bathroom scales and they had both been munching on greens.


How old is Zola and what are his figures?

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 4, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> How heavy are the young ladies now? And can you tell me approximately how long their shells are? I'm asking because I would like to compare them with Zola - he seems to be about one kilo all the time, but he also has a bit of translucent new growth on the edges of his shell in some places - I hope he won't grow much bigger, as he is a nice size to hold now.
> Angie
> 
> 
> ...


I weighed and measured Zola today -
Weight - 2 lb 4 oz or 1.20 kilos
Length of shell - six and three quarter inches or 17 cm.

So he is quite a lot smaller than your young ladies. He will be 22 years old on Friday. I know it is normal for female tortoises to be bigger than males, because of the need for egg space,etc - I think he would be scared to bits to meet Jacky ! But for us he is just the right size - he sits comfortably in Richard's hand for carrying, and on my
lap at other times. He is very strong, but a good little chap most of the time.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I weighed and measured Zola today -
> Weight - 2 lb 4 oz or 1.20 kilos
> Length of shell - six and three quarter inches or 17 cm.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see another picture of him at some point please @zolasmum.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I'd like to see another picture of him at some point please @zolasmum.
> 
> MaNaAk


Here is one of him in the spring last year looking rather sweet.Here you can see the damage to his shell - he had a split in it when we first got him, which we think was due to someone treading on him when his shell was still soft - he was actually quite poorly when we got him, and I think one of the reasons we have such a close bond with him is because we had to hand feed him and hold him a lot when he was little, and he grew to trust us. Anyway, the split grew bigger over time, but didn't cause any problems in later years. I rather like it - it makes him even more special.
His shell has never been polished - just stroked a lot!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 4, 2022)

He's beautiful! I sometimes hand feed Jacky and Daisy but I have to watch my hand. Does he have spurs on his thighs like mine do because I need to be careful of those as well?

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> He's beautiful! I sometimes hand feed Jacky and Daisy but I have to watch my hand. Does he have spurs on his thighs like mine do because I need to be careful of those as well?
> 
> MaNaAk


Zola rarely bites my finger - only if he gets a bit over-excited, and makes a badly aimed grab. Or if he sees the treat box and thinks I'm too slow. He can hurt, but has never drawn blood yet ! I don't think he actually means to hurt me.
He doesn't have spurs on his thighs.
I often wonder if tortoise "biting" could sometimes actually be an exploratory thing -he would be able to feel and taste something, in a way he can't do normally.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 5, 2022)

I once was hand feeding a wild gopher and she managed to pull her head back before she bit me. She could have accidentally hurt me bad. She really didn't want to. That day was the day I knew what I'd always really wanted was a tortoise. Not a turtle even though I fell in love with them as a child. Use some tongs. I'm sure they don't want to pollute themselves too


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 6, 2022)

Not only have I come back and found Daisy's lump smaller but Jacky has done something that she has never done before in that she feasted on the greens that were covered in calcium powder. She had never eaten inside before and also this is the second time I have found her sleeping on the mop. What is it about mops and bathroom scales?

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Not only have I come back and found Daisy's lump smaller but Jacky has done something that she has never done before in that she feasted on the greens that were covered in calcium powder. She had never eaten inside before and also this is the second time I have found her sleeping on the mop. What is it about mops and bathroom scales?
> 
> MaNaAk


I can't explain a mop. But a bathroom scale is a lot like a flat rock and torts love those to climb a little and just sit for a spell. My little box turtle is the one that taught me that..


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola rarely bites my finger - only if he gets a bit over-excited, and makes a badly aimed grab. Or if he sees the treat box and thinks I'm too slow. He can hurt, but has never drawn blood yet ! I don't think he actually means to hurt me.
> He doesn't have spurs on his thighs.
> I often wonder if tortoise "biting" could sometimes actually be an exploratory thing -he would be able to feel and taste something, in a way he can't do normally.
> Angie


The only time Sapphire was actually aiming for me had to do with the fact that I smell like herbs because of my shower gels and such. He was acting like a snoopy dog sniffing before he aimed for my ankle  and I saw him coming.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I can't explain a mop. But a bathroom scale is a lot like a flat rock and torts love those to climb a little and just sit for a spell. My little box turtle is the one that taught me that..


These two like climbing and digging. Whilst Jacky has been climbing I have found Daisy digging and this was very good to see. 

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> The only time Sapphire was actually aiming for me had to do with the fact that I smell like herbs because of my shower gels and such. He was acting like a snoopy dog sniffing before he aimed for my ankle  and I saw him coming.


I don't blame him. Years ago dad felt he was being followed around the garden because he had a banana in his hand. Fruit is only a special treat now of course at stage we tried to grow strawberries but they didn't last. 

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I don't blame him. Years ago dad felt he was being followed around the garden because he had a banana in his hand. Fruit is only a special treat now of course at stage we tried to grow strawberries but they didn't last.
> 
> MaNaAk


Sapphire also likes the odor of a rabbit treat sold by Small Pet Select that they sent as a sample in an order. It's all dried flowers and herbs. Because it's so natural I decided to offer it soaked a bit to Sapphire and my little box turtle. They came out of their hides immediately. It was so funny. It was unmistakable that they liked it. I've never been able to get him to eat fresh flowers though however many times I try. Whatever...lil


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 8, 2022)

Jacky is trying to climb the wall!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky is trying to climb the wall!
> 
> MaNaAk


A very athletic young lady, as I have pointed out before. It's great that they are both so active and have so much interest in life
Here is a photo of Zola jumping for joy on his birthday today...

He is quite an athletic chap too
Angie


----------



## Warren (Jul 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> A very athletic young lady, as I have pointed out before. It's great that they are both so active and have so much interest in life
> Here is a photo of Zola jumping for joy on his birthday today...
> View attachment 347039
> He is quite an athletic chap too
> Angie


Happy Birthday, I guessing she has a trampoline. Good Air and Good picture!


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 8, 2022)

Warren said:


> Happy Birthday, I guessing she has a trampoline. Good Air and Good picture!


Thanks.
No trampoline was used to make this photo, only a bit of fancy editing to remove his dad's hand from the photo !!


----------



## Warren (Jul 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thanks.
> No trampoline was used to make this photo, only a bit of fancy editing to remove his dad's hand from the photo !!


I was wondering how you did that, Hoping you wasn't tossing your Tortoise in the air to get a good shot. LOL!


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 8, 2022)

Warren said:


> I was wondering how you did that, Hoping you wasn't tossing your Tortoise in the air to get a good shot. LOL!


His dad was holding him, with his thumb visible and more of his hand behind his head. He managed to take out the bits of hand from the photo, and then fill the space with colour matched to the rest of his shell. It took him a long time to get it looking really natural - but it obviously worked well, as you didn't realise!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> His dad was holding him, with his thumb visible and more of his hand behind his head. He managed to take out the bits of hand from the photo, and then fill the space with colour matched to the rest of his shell. It took him a long time to get it looking really natural - but it obviously worked well, as you didn't realise!
> Angie


Happy Birthday Zola!

Have a few dandelions!


Love

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Happy Birthday Zola!
> 
> Have a few dandelions!
> 
> ...


Thank you Jacky and Daisy - I hope that when I reach your ages that I am as clever, strong and beautiful as you are. You are my life example to follow.
Love and admiration from Zola x


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thanks.
> No trampoline was used to make this photo, only a bit of fancy editing to remove his dad's hand from the photo !!


Happy birthday


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 8, 2022)

Good evening everyone!

I didn't give Daisy her hydrotherapy today but she has got appetite back! I put her and Jacky back out when got back from shopping and she tucked into grass. I've just tried to put them to bed but I'm letting stay up a bit longer because she had a blade of grass in her mouth and started munching. I mean she has a lump on her neck and as for her dragging her back legs I've noticed a claw growing in a flat position under her foot which I haven't noticed so I am going to phone the vet on Monday incase this is bothering her eventhough there is no evidence of a wound!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I didn't give Daisy her hydrotherapy today but she has got appetite back! I put her and Jacky back out when got back from shopping and she tucked into grass. I've just tried to put them to bed but I'm letting stay up a bit longer because she had a blade of grass in her mouth and started munching. I mean she has a lump on her neck and as for her dragging her back legs I've noticed a claw growing in a flat position under her foot which I haven't noticed so I am going to phone the vet on Monday incase this is bothering her eventhough there is no evidence of a wound!
> 
> MaNaAk


I reckon Daisy is secretly celebrating Zola's birthday and as for Jacky she has tired herself out!


MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I didn't give Daisy her hydrotherapy today but she has got appetite back! I put her and Jacky back out when got back from shopping and she tucked into grass. I've just tried to put them to bed but I'm letting stay up a bit longer because she had a blade of grass in her mouth and started munching. I mean she has a lump on her neck and as for her dragging her back legs I've noticed a claw growing in a flat position under her foot which I haven't noticed so I am going to phone the vet on Monday incase this is bothering her eventhough there is no evidence of a wound!
> 
> MaNaAk


You are such a good carer for these two - it must be rather good to feel you are looking after a bit of family history - all the people they have known, and maybe have helped or consoled in difficult situations - all the pleasure some of your family probably had playing with them -and now it's your turn !
Angie x


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> You are such a good carer for these two - it must be rather good to feel you are looking after a bit of family history - all the people they have known, and maybe have helped or consoled in difficult situations - all the pleasure some of your family probably had playing with them -and now it's your turn !
> Angie x


Yes imagine the feelings of the original good parents. They had to have known they were buying a real heirloom. A little walking rock


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 8, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yes imagine the feelings of the original good parents. They had to have known they were buying a real heirloom. A little walking rock


Awww! Sapphire and Zola are rocks as well.

MaNaAk 

PS: They are finally in bed.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 9, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy are eating as much as each other today and there is clearly no issue with Daisy's poop! I shall have to see how she is on Monday.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky and Daisy are eating as much as each other today and there is clearly no issue with Daisy's poop! I shall have to see how she is on Monday.
> 
> MaNaAk


One of the neighbours gave Jacky and Daisy strawberries and a bit of banana today which I am now very strict and I was pleased to see the old Daisy because she aimed for Jacky's share! Anyway this was at lunchtime and I had to bring them in before going out. I didn't bring their food bowl because I needed them to digest those calories and then I got rid of the rest of the strawberries. The lump but I am pleased with Daisy because she has been more active and I think I can see more of the muscles in her legs.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 9, 2022)

I've left out a few words again.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 10, 2022)

There's clearly nothing wrong Jacky as she pooped whilst soaking!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 10, 2022)

Good evening everyone!

Just letting you know that I've decided to phone the vet in the morning as the lump is still there. It is still squashy but Daisy has been eating and basking. She weighs a bit more than Jacky but otherwise I'm no longer concerned about thisand in any case a vet will weigh her properly. If she has to take medicine again it is best to start that now rather than later because I want her to hibernate.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Just letting you know that I've decided to phone the vet in the morning as the lump is still there. It is still squashy but Daisy has been eating and basking. She weighs a bit more than Jacky but otherwise I'm no longer concerned about thisand in any case a vet will weigh her properly. If she has to take medicine again it is best to start that now rather than later because I want her to hibernate.
> 
> MaNaAk


It's a shame you have to do this, and I do hope the vet will be able to get it sorted soon. Meanwhile, you will have to explain to Jacky that she has to be extra nice to Daisy. !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 10, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> It's a shame you have to do this, and I do hope the vet will be able to get it sorted soon. Meanwhile, you will have to explain to Jacky that she has to be extra nice to Daisy. !!
> Angie


I know but it'll be good to get it out of the way. I wonder if it's a cyst of some sort. It doesn't stop her retreating into her shell. She sleeps with her head in her shell whereas Jacky doesn't really do that.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I know but it'll be good to get it out of the way. I wonder if it's a cyst of some sort. It doesn't stop her retreating into her shell. She sleeps with her head in her shell whereas Jacky doesn't really do that.
> 
> MaNaAk


Are you able to post a picture of the lump? Maybe I missed it if you already did.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 10, 2022)

I wonder if it's a cyst but I'll post the latest one.



In this picture it looks like it's underneath her neck but looking at her from above it is sometimes to her right.


I'm intrigued to find out what it is.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I wonder if it's a cyst but I'll post the latest one.
> 
> View attachment 347129
> 
> ...


Me too. I'm intrigued. A vet is good at least you'll know for sure if it's just a cyst.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 10, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I'm intrigued. A vet is good at least you'll know for sure if it's just a cyst.


It didn't stop her from trying to Nicky Jacky's also last year when she had an inflamed joint she was able to shove Jacky!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 11, 2022)

Daisy has an appointment at the vet's on Thursday at 5.30 pm and I'm sorry to say this but if the vet wants a sample of her poop she will probably do something on the way because it is a fairly long bus journey! She does this everytime we go to a vet in if it's around the corner!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy has an appointment at the vet's on Thursday at 5.30 pm and I'm sorry to say this but if the vet wants a sample of her poop she will probably do something on the way because it is a fairly long bus journey! She does this everytime we go to a vet in if it's around the corner!
> 
> MaNaAk


I shall be thinking of you (and of Daisy,of course). Zola rarely poops in the car, which is just as well, since he goes out in it every day, at least once. Richard also holds him in a special way by the car door, just before we go out, and usually Zola obligingly pees there. If not, I have to put a plastic bag on my lap with his travelling towel on top of it -
just in case !
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I shall be thinking of you (and of Daisy,of course). Zola rarely poops in the car, which is just as well, since he goes out in it every day, at least once. Richard also holds him in a special way by the car door, just before we go out, and usually Zola obligingly pees there. If not, I have to put a plastic bag on my lap with his travelling towel on top of it -
> just in case !
> Angie x


I also think Jacky and Daisy are quite close.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I also think Jacky and Daisy are quite close.
> 
> MaNaAk


Zola's very good.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Zola's very good.
> 
> MaNaAk


Most of the time he is really lovely - I think we know him so well we understand what he is trying to tell us,but sometimes he gets over-excited and frantic - and I want so much to help him, but I don't know how. Usually he can be distracted by a treat, like a bit of cucumber - then I hold him firmly against me, and usually he settles down.
I think you must know your two ladies pretty well, too. Did you have much to do with them before they were transferred to your care?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Most of the time he is really lovely - I think we know him so well we understand what he is trying to tell us,but sometimes he gets over-excited and frantic - and I want so much to help him, but I don't know how. Usually he can be distracted by a treat, like a bit of cucumber - then I hold him firmly against me, and usually he settles down.
> I think you must know your two ladies pretty well, too. Did you have much to do with them before they were transferred to your care?
> Angie


Yes because I lived at home until last year. When mum became ill dad and I looked out for them and when she passed away dad and I were their parents and when he developed Alzheimers I sort of became their single parent. Dandelions, strawberries and bananas are their true favourites but I think they better stay off fruit until we know what that lump is!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy has an appointment at the vet's on Thursday at 5.30 pm and I'm sorry to say this but if the vet wants a sample of her poop she will probably do something on the way because it is a fairly long bus journey! She does this everytime we go to a vet in if it's around the corner!
> 
> MaNaAk


Hahaha  she's such a good girl  it's a nice fresh sample of  every vet loves that . Sapphire did while they were taking care of him for his first vet visit  you can't get any fresher then that


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 11, 2022)

Years ago she couldn't even make ten minutes in a car so a half hour bus journey is a long time but otherwise she's as good as gold. Jacky needed to be washed after her soak after she decided to poop at the same time.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 12, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Herbie,

I am munching some clover.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Herbie,
> 
> I am munching some clover.
> 
> Daisy


Ooo Daisy -that sounds nice ! I am having a nice rest after travelling in the car to Tavistock and back -it takes about an hour each way, and I was very good sitting on my mum's lap - I did have a pee on the way, but my parents were pleased,as we were going to the hospital there so my mum could have some injections in her head,and the nurses might be cross if I peed there !! So I met several nurses, and I sat on my dad's lap while my mum had her treatment, and she said I helped her to be brave.
If you have any clover to spare, I am sure I could help you eat it'
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Ooo Daisy -that sounds nice ! I am having a nice rest after travelling in the car to Tavistock and back -it takes about an hour each way, and I was very good sitting on my mum's lap - I did have a pee on the way, but my parents were pleased,as we were going to the hospital there so my mum could have some injections in her head,and the nurses might be cross if I peed there !! So I met several nurses, and I sat on my dad's lap while my mum had her treatment, and she said I helped her to be brave.
> If you have any clover to spare, I am sure I could help you eat it'
> Zola x


I don't mind sharing Clover because it's not strawberries. I hope your mum's okay Zola and you were a good boy.


MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I don't mind sharing Clover because it's not strawberries. I hope your mum's okay Zola and you were a good boy.
> 
> 
> MaNaAk


Thank you Daisy - yes, my mum said I was a very good boy. She is ok but her head feels rather weird still.
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you Daisy - yes, my mum said I was a very good boy. She is ok but her head feels rather weird still.
> Zola


Dear Zola,

You tell your mum that she needs to get an early night. MaNaAk is very pleased with my legs. I am pleased that Jacky was calmer today.

Goodnight

Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 12, 2022)

Dear Zola Jack and Daisy,
I guess it's beddy bye time for me. Mom dun found me heading for my out house 
Love from,
Sapphire


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Zola Jack and Daisy,
> I guess it's beddy bye time for me. Mom dun found me heading for my out house
> Love from,
> Sapphire


Oops

i forgot a pic.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Oops
> View attachment 347217
> i forgot a pic.


Awww!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 13, 2022)

* *Good morning everyone.

Just letting you know that Jacky's spurs are sharp!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> * *Good morning everyone.
> 
> Just letting you know that Jacky's spurs are sharp!
> 
> MaNaAk


Ow !!! that's not fair, Jacky. I think that is what's called rank ingratitude !!!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 13, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Ow !!! that's not fair, Jacky. I think that is what's called rank ingratitude !!!
> Angie


My paws are very strong!

Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2022)

Well... I was just trying to enjoy myself tonight and mommy dearest Cathie decided it was time to go inside.
Dang it, 
Love Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 13, 2022)

Dear Sapphire, 

We were as good as gold whilst MaNaAk was out as we didn't move whilst we were in the bathroom. We were eagerly waiting to be put to bed but we don't like being picked up so we normally push MaNaAk's hand with our paws. She has eczema on her hands and has mentioned something about our spurs against her skin!

Goodnight

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

Good morning Zola and Sapphire,

We are basking and having breakfast.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 14, 2022)

She looks beautiful


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 14, 2022)

Love that pic


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

Daisy (not showing lump) and Jacky:


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy (not showing lump) and Jacky:
> View attachment 347263


They both look great - Zola and I will be thinking of Daisy this afternoon, when you go to the vet, and hoping you will have good news. I presume she will get a nice treat when she gets home, and that Jacky will let her eat it !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> They both look great - Zola and I will be thinking of Daisy this afternoon, when you go to the vet, and hoping you will have good news. I presume she will get a nice treat when she gets home, and that Jacky will let her eat it !!
> Angie


They've both been having dandelions and been very active. Her appointment is at 5.30 pm so it maybe bedtime when we get home but there's still a chance for a treat tomorrow.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

We hope your mum feels better today Zola.

MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

Good evening everyone.

We are on our way home. Daisy had a thorough examination and the vet found an abnormality in her right hind leg. We are awaiting lab/blood test results as he wants to check her kidneys. Her weight is okay but lack of exercise has affected her muscles. I did try my best when I couldn't hibernate her last year and I couldn't have got a bigger enclosure because my old flat was tiny. I did get anxious but I'm glad I took her.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> We are on our way home. Daisy had a thorough examination and the vet found an abnormality in her right hind leg. We are awaiting lab/blood test results as he wants to check her kidneys. Her weight is okay but lack of exercise has affected her muscles. I did try my best when I couldn't hibernate her last year and I couldn't have got a bigger enclosure because my old flat was tiny. I did get anxious but I'm glad I took her.
> 
> MaNaAk


Thanksou


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thanksou


This hasn't done my anxiety any good but I'm glad I took her.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> We are on our way home. Daisy had a thorough examination and the vet found an abnormality in her right hind leg. We are awaiting lab/blood test results as he wants to check her kidneys. Her weight is okay but lack of exercise has affected her muscles. I did try my best when I couldn't hibernate her last year and I couldn't have got a bigger enclosure because my old flat was tiny. I did get anxious but I'm glad I took her.
> 
> MaNaAk


Thank you very much for writing - I'm so glad Daisy is fairly ok at least - what did the vet say about her mystery lump ? Maybe you could make a little circular race-track for her, and get her to run round it following a strawberry on a stick for exercise ?
You did the right thing in taking her to the vet, and I do hope the blood test is helpful - when will you know ?
Angie x


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We hope your mum feels better today Zola.
> 
> MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


Thank you all - she does feel quite a bit better - just hot!
Yesterday we went on another long drive to Barnstaple to get me some radicchio - it is my favourite food. Do Jacky
and Daisy like it? All you can get round here is little bits in mixed salad, so we have to order it from a special shop in Barnstaple, which is about 1 hour away. 
Here is a photo of me with some, a few years ago.
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you very much for writing - I'm so glad Daisy is fairly ok at least - what did the vet say about her mystery lump ? Maybe you could make a little circular race-track for her, and get her to run round it following a strawberry on a stick for exercise ?
> You did the right thing in taking her to the vet, and I do hope the blood test is helpful - when will you know ?
> Angie x


He didn't say when they'll be ready but he mentioned the possibility of an underactive thyroid. It's occurred to me that the lump on her leg could even be arthritis.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you all - she does feel quite a bit better - just hot!
> Yesterday we went on another long drive to Barnstaple to get me some radicchio - it is my favourite food. Do Jacky
> and Daisy like it? All you can get round here is little bits in mixed salad, so we have to order it from a special shop in Barnstaple, which is about 1 hour away.
> Here is a photo of me with some, a few years ago.
> ...


No but you look like you're enjoying yourself Zola.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

Forgot to say that Daisy defecated on the way so here's hoping.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

I had a needle stuck in me today. I am so pleased to be back with MaNaAk and Jacky. There are only three of us in this household and MaNaAk keeps telling us she'll do anything for us.

So pleased to get to bed 

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

So pleased to have everyone back but was told by MaNaAk that the vet laughed when he was told that I grazed myself because I like climbing. I am only 86 so I can do as I please.

Jacky

PS: MaNaAk was told to use salt water on us if we graze ourselves! Don't like that very much!


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> So pleased to have everyone back but was told by MaNaAk that the vet laughed when he was told that I grazed myself because I like climbing. I am only 86 so I can do as I please.
> 
> Jacky
> 
> PS: MaNaAk was told to use salt water on us if we graze ourselves! Don't like that very much!


Dear Jacky - Of course you can do as you please - maybe MaNaAk could take you to dip your grazes in the sea - but no leaping into the water for a swim ! 
Zola and Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy (not showing lump) and Jacky:
> View attachment 347263


I think Zola and Sapphire are smaller than us Jacky.

Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 14, 2022)

Dyno might comes in small packages 
Sincerely
Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dyno might comes in small packages
> Sincerely
> Sapphire


I agree and I think Jacky is hyperactive.

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

Daisy is strolling about in the Pet Play Pen and this is so lovely. When you've got tortoises that have been in the family since before you were born you just treasure. Whatever happens she'll be okay.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

Jacky trying to eat grass and Daisy crushing it!


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky trying to eat grass and Daisy crushing it!
> View attachment 347300
> View attachment 347301


They are both wonderful, and it's great that you are able to give them the love and care that they deserve.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

They've made their way to my feet:


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> They've made their way to my feet:
> View attachment 347302


You are very brave - I never let Zola near my toes unless my feet are enclosed in shoes !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

Dear Jacky,

I know you are fond of tomatoes but please wait for me to put them down before aiming towards my hand!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

I am enjoying mushrooms, tomatos, grass and dandelions. 

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Jacky,
> 
> I know you are fond of tomatoes but please wait for me to put them down before aiming towards my hand!
> 
> MaNaAk


Oops! Grammatical error here!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Oops! Grammatical error here!
> 
> MaNaAk


I see no error - unless you mean that you would like her to stand back politely and not approach your hand at all.
She is just showing her appreciation !
By the way, for comparison, I weighed and measured Zola for his birthday -
17 cm long, and 2 lb 4oz (1.20 kilos) - so I think he is smaller than your ladies, and I doubt he will grow much bigger -he had such a bad start, being trodden on as a baby - but he is remarkably strong for his size! As I frequently find out to my cost !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I see no error - unless you mean that you would like her to stand back politely and not approach your hand at all.
> She is just showing her appreciation !
> By the way, for comparison, I weighed and measured Zola for his birthday -
> 17 cm long, and 2 lb 4oz (1.20 kilos) - so I think he is smaller than your ladies, and I doubt he will grow much bigger -he had such a bad start, being trodden on as a baby - but he is remarkably strong for his size! As I frequently find out to my cost !
> Angie


Oh dear poor Zola. Anyway he's so lucky to have you. I noticed Daisy trying to use her back left leg today so I think that once we sort out her right leg she should improve.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I see no error - unless you mean that you would like her to stand back politely and not approach your hand at all.
> She is just showing her appreciation !
> By the way, for comparison, I weighed and measured Zola for his birthday -
> 17 cm long, and 2 lb 4oz (1.20 kilos) - so I think he is smaller than your ladies, and I doubt he will grow much bigger -he had such a bad start, being trodden on as a baby - but he is remarkably strong for his size! As I frequently find out to my cost !
> Angie


Zola's statistics look good to me.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Oh dear poor Zola. Anyway he's so lucky to have you. I noticed Daisy trying to use her back left leg today so I think that once we sort out her right leg she should improve.
> 
> MaNaAk


That's great - she probably just
needs extra tomatoes and strawberries to strengthen her muscles ! 
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> That's great - she probably just
> needs extra tomatoes and strawberries to strengthen her muscles !
> Angie


She'll be getting them tomorrow when I go to Sainsbury's. I bought some at the Coop and they shouldn't have been on the shelf. I also noticed her pushing past Jacky and getting her own back!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

I got my own back on Jacky!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 15, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire,

I was pushed!

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 16, 2022)

Dear Jacky - it was just a friendly nudge, I'm sure - Daisy has to get lots of exercise to strengthen her muscles.I'm sure a kind person like yourself will make allowances for her.
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 16, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky - it was just a friendly nudge, I'm sure - Daisy has to get lots of exercise to strengthen her muscles.I'm sure a kind person like yourself will make allowances for her.
> Zola


After all you have done the same to her!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 16, 2022)

Yippee strawberries!

Daisy and Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yippee strawberries!
> 
> Daisy and Jacky
> View attachment 347335


Daisy's head is white because she aimed for her lunch just as I was sprinkling calcium on their food.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy's head is white because she aimed for her lunch just as I was sprinkling calcium on their food.
> 
> MaNaAk


Poor Daisy seems to be getting herself in all kinds of trouble


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 16, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Poor Daisy seems to be getting herself in all kinds of trouble


Good that she's aiming for her food when she's not 100 per cent but if you want to know what a snow tortoise looks like this is it. The vet was laughing when I said that Daisy's 86 year old partner had grazed because she won't stop climbing!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good that she's aiming for her food when she's not 100 per cent but if you want to know what a snow tortoise looks like this is it. The vet was laughing when I said that Daisy's 86 year old partner had grazed because she won't stop climbing!
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear Daisy 
I'm so glad you are feeling better 
Oh so Jacky got the heck out of dodge  Poor you. No more monkey bar to play on. Looks like you'll find some kinda trouble though. Go girl 
Sincerely
Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 17, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire,

Look what we're having after our drowning session!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Look what we're having after our drowning session!
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky and Daisy - I think I would like drowning sessions much better if I had strawberries as a reward. Perhaps you could mention this to my mama
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 17, 2022)

Dear @zolasmum,

Could please have some strawberries after his drowning session?

Thankyou very much

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 17, 2022)

Dear Daisy and Jack and Zola,
It's been a bad two days. Mom won't take me outside, even if I come out and beg like a puppy.
Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Daisy and Jack and Zola,
> It's been a bad two days. Mom won't take me outside, even if I come out and beg like a puppy.
> Sapphire


That's terrible - and very cruel to a tortoise with such a beautiful name !!!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> That's terrible - and very cruel to a tortoise with such a beautiful name !!!


It's very cold in the out back. No sun, rainy and cold even for me. It's only 76 now but was even down to 73°f earlier. He most likely will get to go out tomorrow according to the weatherman. I always hate to say no to those little puppy tortoise eyes


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 17, 2022)

Can Sapphire have strawberries wherever you are? 

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Can Sapphire have strawberries wherever you are?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


The ones I have growing are wild. So yes. If I see a nice beautiful strawberry  he gets it hand delivered. And he loves them.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> The ones I have growing are wild. So yes. If I see a nice beautiful strawberry  he gets it hand delivered. And he loves them.


Good we're pleased about that. 

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

Jacky has defecated whilst soaking!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

Have to admit I'm very keen to get Daisy's results?

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Have to admit I'm very keen to get Daisy's results?
> 
> MaNaAk


Do you know when they should be ready?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Do you know when they should be ready?
> Angie


No but I could phone on Thursday if I haven't heard anything.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> No but I could phone on Thursday if I haven't heard anything.
> 
> MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

Good evening Zola and Sapphire,

We had strawberries, lettuce and mushrooms today. I also ate grass and Daisy got stuck in with that lettuce. We both hope that you two enjoyed strawberries.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 18, 2022)

My experience was they didn't call with the good results so I called them up. And made the receptionist check and tell me for sure. I told her I want to hear the good news as much as the bad news. Too many receptionists are getting by with that since the pandemic. But sometimes the good news is just as important as the bad news. So if it's not that it's still something. Give me the info to decide the next step.


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> We had strawberries, lettuce and mushrooms today. I also ate grass and Daisy got stuck in with that lettuce. We both hope that you two enjoyed strawberries.
> 
> MaNaAk


No strawberries for me, I'm afraid, but I did get an extra car ride this evening, when it wasn't so hot, and my dad carried me to look at the sea- that was very pretty. I did get some extra lettuce when we got back,too. It is going to be very hot here tomorrow too, but I do have a big fan in my conservatory.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> No strawberries for me, I'm afraid, but I did get an extra car ride this evening, when it wasn't so hot, and my dad carried me to look at the sea- that was very pretty. I did get some extra lettuce when we got back,too. It is going to be very hot here tomorrow too, but I do have a big fan in my conservatory.
> Zola xx


We were given a soak and Jacky defecated. We might get strawberries again tomorrow!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We were given a soak and Jacky defecated. We might get strawberries again tomorrow!
> 
> MaNaAk


Sorry it was Daisy who wrote the last post!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone.

The vet says that he can't find anything sinister with Daisy would like to do a scan and biopsy to find out exactly what's going. He thinks it's calcium follicles and it will cost me £1200 but I she's my little girl.

MaNaAk

PS: I'm relieved.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> The vet says that he can't find anything sinister with Daisy would like to do a scan and biopsy to find out exactly what's going. He thinks it's calcium follicles and it will cost me £1200 but I she's my little girl.
> 
> ...


Daisy is having her scan on Thursday.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> The vet says that he can't find anything sinister with Daisy would like to do a scan and biopsy to find out exactly what's going. He thinks it's calcium follicles and it will cost me £1200 but I she's my little girl.
> 
> ...


We'll see the scan brings up but I am more relieved and it sheds light on the lump that she had last year.


MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy is having her scan on Thursday.
> 
> MaNaAk


I'm so glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious, but that's a lot of money-is that for the whole thing? Of course
she is very precious, and you will have no option but to pay, the same as we would for Zola, but you will have to tell her that you will be economising on strawberries for years to come, to make up for it !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I'm so glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious, but that's a lot of money-is that for the whole thing? Of course
> she is very precious, and you will have no option but to pay, the same as we would for Zola, but you will have to tell her that you will be economising on strawberries for years to come, to make up for it !
> Angie


Yes that's for the whole thing.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes that's for the whole thing.
> 
> MaNaAk


I looked up calcium follicles on line, and it seemed to be all about hair - but tortoises don't have hair ! Did the vet explain what he meant?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I looked up calcium follicles on line, and it seemed to be all about hair - but tortoises don't have hair ! Did the vet explain what he meant?
> Angie


He mentioned something about diet but when I go on Thursday I shall have a list of questions. I gave Jacky and Daisy a soak today and Daisy had been in the water tray and was trying to climb out and this was so wonderful to see!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> He mentioned something about diet but when I go on Thursday I shall have a list of questions. I gave Jacky and Daisy a soak today and Daisy had been in the water tray and was trying to climb out and this was so wonderful to see!
> 
> MaNaAk


Hello Daisy - I hear you have been trying to do some climbing today. I am impressed, as I don't think you had any climbing equipment to help you - I like climbing too,and my mum is going to send you a photo of me enjoying it. 
I have been out with my dad this afternoon, walking by the sea - it isn't quite as hot here today as yesterday.My dad had a little paddle, but he wouldn't let me go in the water -spoilsport. !
Best wishes from Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow Zola!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

Daisy might need to be sedated for the scan which concerns me a bit and if she needs the biopsy she will need to have a general anaesthetic.

MaNaAk


----------



## Warren (Jul 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Daisy - I hear you have been trying to do some climbing today. I am impressed, as I don't think you had any climbing equipment to help you - I like climbing too,and my mum is going to send you a photo of me enjoying it.
> I have been out with my dad this afternoon, walking by the sea - it isn't quite as hot here today as yesterday.My dad had a little paddle, but he wouldn't let me go in the water -spoilsport. !
> Best wishes from Zola
> 
> View attachment 347501


That is just to much.


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy might need to be sedated for the scan which concerns me a bit and if she needs the biopsy she will need to have a general anaesthetic.
> 
> MaNaAk


I'm sorry about the anaesthetic, but at least that way she won't have a memory of being hurt by strange people - she will just wake up when she is home and Jacky is pushing her! But maybe the biopsy won't be needed anyway.
I hope the picture amused you - I have a very old one of Nurse Zola, with a stethoscope and a sink plunger and medical bag - that was to a friend who was having bladder problems !
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I'm sorry about the anaesthetic, but at least that way she won't have a memory of being hurt by strange people - she will just wake up when she is home and Jacky is pushing her! But maybe the biopsy won't be needed anyway.
> I hope the picture amused you - I have a very old one of Nurse Zola, with a stethoscope and a sink plunger and medical bag - that was to a friend who was having bladder problems !
> Angie x


Thankyou Angie it was lovely. Zola is a very cute tortoise and I'll let you know how Daisy gets on.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 19, 2022)

Dear Zola,

When I wake up I aim to push Jacky and it seems we could get more strawberries tomorrow.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> When I wake up I aim to push Jacky and it seems we could get more strawberries tomorrow.
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy - have you pushed Jacky yet?
I wonder if you are having a drowning lesson today? I hope you get your strawberries .
Zola


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy - have you pushed Jacky yet?
> I wonder if you are having a drowning lesson today? I hope you get your strawberries .
> Zola


I have just looked up exotic pet insurance on line, after seeing your post elsewhere,and it does seem like there are one or two at least but it wasn't clear if they included tortoises. Also, I wonder if they would include animals which are already unwell . Worth checking out - and if you find a good place, we might insure Zola too.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy - have you pushed Jacky yet?
> I wonder if you are having a drowning lesson today? I hope you get your strawberries .
> Zola


Dear Zola,

Not yet but we were both soaked today and Jacky defecated in the tub! I really don't know why Jacky was given strawberries afterwards but I enjoyed mine. I hope you had some. Unfortunately I go for my scan tomorrow and hope to shove Jacky later .

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I have just looked up exotic pet insurance on line, after seeing your post elsewhere,and it does seem like there are one or two at least but it wasn't clear if they included tortoises. Also, I wonder if they would include animals which are already unwell . Worth checking out - and if you find a good place, we might insure Zola too.
> Angie


Thankyou Angie,

I may try that I googled calcium follicles in reptiles and it seems that they can have calcium build ups but I need the vet to explain this as it throws up more questions!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Not yet but we were both soaked today and Jacky defecated in the tub! I really don't know why Jacky was given strawberries afterwards but I enjoyed mine. I hope you had some. Unfortunately I go for my scan tomorrow and hope to shove Jacky later .
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy - I didn't have any strawberries, as I am not allowed to have them - I used to go with my mum and dad to the pick-your- own strawberry place near here, and I would march up and down the rows of plants, having a sniff at the leaves, and sometimes a bite too - and eventually a bite of an actual strawberry. However, once my mum found the Tortoise Forum, she discovered that Hermanns tortoises shouldn't eat strawberries - and that was it -but in any case we stopped going there as it became a much bigger place, and less friendly.
I will be thinking of you having your scan, and I know you will be very brave , and not shove the tortoise doctor !
It is not so hot today, and my mum sat with me in my conservatory - and I totally undid one of her shoelaces !!
I sort of hoped she would trip over when she got up, but she is a bit wobbly at the moment, and always holds on to the chair back for safety, so she didn't fall.
When is your appointment? 
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

Dear Zola,

 anyway it's at 12.30 pm tomorrow and it gives Jacky some time in the garden first. We are enjoying the fading light outside before bed. We hope that your mum is okay. MaNaAk's dad was diabetic and used to get wobbly if his sugar ran too low.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> anyway it's at 12.30 pm tomorrow and it gives Jacky some time in the garden first. We are enjoying the fading light outside before bed. We hope that your mum is okay. MaNaAk's dad was diabetic and used to get wobbly if his sugar ran too low.


My mum isn't exactly diabetic, but she had several fairly bad falls, and she is pretty unsteady at times -nothing broken though. I sometimes like to scare her by running round her feet when she is in my room, so she has to slide them along the floor to make sure she doesn't kick me or tread on me ! 
I will be thinking of you tomorrow at 12.30
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> My mum isn't exactly diabetic, but she had several fairly bad falls, and she is pretty unsteady at times -nothing broken though. I sometimes like to scare her by running round her feet when she is in my room, so she has to slide them along the floor to make sure she doesn't kick me or tread on me !
> I will be thinking of you tomorrow at 12.30
> Zola x


Thankyou Zola.

Years ago when our first mum was still alive she used to jump out of her skin if she sat in the garden and we brushed her feet with our shells.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola.
> 
> Years ago when our first mum was still alive she used to jump out of her skin if she sat in the garden and we brushed her feet with our shells.
> 
> MaNaAk


In my case I would find a paw on my foot.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> In my case I would find a paw on my foot.
> 
> MaNaAk


I like putting my paw on mommy dearest's foot also. It means I get to go out back.

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I like putting my paw on mommy dearest's foot also. It means I get to go out back.
> 
> Sapphire


It's a good way of asking for food.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 20, 2022)

Dear Sapphire,

Perhaps you'll get a strawberry.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> It's a good way of asking for food.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Either way I get to do my favorite thing to do but I especially like to go outside. If I'm inside there's always food boring... out side I can pick and choose in the weeds and grasses.

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 21, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

What a day I've had! First of all MaNaAk have us breakfast and my partner, who is a twit, put her paw between me and the food. Thank goodness MaNaAk came along and moved her before I shoved. Sometime later I was carted off to have two people putting me on a catwalk so that they could take photos. Unfortunately I had defecated before my photoshoot and they ended up having to clean me. I am now finally back home having been told that I have unfertilised eggs!!!!!!


Daisy


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jul 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Daisy - I hear you have been trying to do some climbing today. I am impressed, as I don't think you had any climbing equipment to help you - I like climbing too,and my mum is going to send you a photo of me enjoying it.
> I have been out with my dad this afternoon, walking by the sea - it isn't quite as hot here today as yesterday.My dad had a little paddle, but he wouldn't let me go in the water -spoilsport. !
> Best wishes from Zola
> 
> View attachment 347501


Angie, I'm very relieved to see that Zola comes prepared and keeps up with his food & Hydration while on his Trek!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jul 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> What a day I've had! First of all MaNaAk have us breakfast and my partner, who is a twit, put her paw between me and the food. Thank goodness MaNaAk came along and moved her before I shoved. Sometime later I was carted off to have two people putting me on a catwalk so that they could take photos. Unfortunately I had defecated before my photoshoot and they ended up having to clean me. I am now finally back home having been told that I have unfertilised eggs!!!!!!
> 
> ...


So, do tell, Unfertilized Egg's What did the Dr say about Daisy's "condition"?


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> What a day I've had! First of all MaNaAk have us breakfast and my partner, who is a twit, put her paw between me and the food. Thank goodness MaNaAk came along and moved her before I shoved. Sometime later I was carted off to have two people putting me on a catwalk so that they could take photos. Unfortunately I had defecated before my photoshoot and they ended up having to clean me. I am now finally back home having been told that I have unfertilised eggs!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well, that's unexpected, isn't it !!!!!! What happens now?
Zola and I are most relieved that you are back safely.
Love from us both
Angie xxx


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jul 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Well, that's unexpected, isn't it !!!!!! What happens now?
> Zola and I are most relieved that you are back safely.
> Love from us both
> Angie xxx


Angie, look here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/would-you-believe-it.199783/


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 21, 2022)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Angie, look here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/would-you-believe-it.199783/


Thanks - I hadn't seen this !
Angie


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 21, 2022)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Angie, I'm very relieved to see that Zola comes prepared and keeps up with his food & Hydration while on his Trek!


Oh yes, I like to be prepared for any situation. It was very tricky finding a hat to fit, though - and I have to remember not to pull my head in !!
Zola


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> What a day I've had! First of all MaNaAk have us breakfast and my partner, who is a twit, put her paw between me and the food. Thank goodness MaNaAk came along and moved her before I shoved. Sometime later I was carted off to have two people putting me on a catwalk so that they could take photos. Unfortunately I had defecated before my photoshoot and they ended up having to clean me. I am now finally back home having been told that I have unfertilised eggs!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha... My mommy dearest was laughing out loud and telling me what a good boy I was when I bombed the vet and her aide.. She was even laughing when she told the vet tech well...he wouldn't give me any for testing so yes of course. have at it. I'm special 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 21, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha... My mommy dearest was laughing out loud and telling me what a good boy I was when I bombed the vet and her aide.. She was even laughing when she told the vet tech well...he wouldn't give me any for testing so yes of course. have at it. I'm special
> 
> Sapphire




Daisy does it every time she goes to the vet meanwhile I want to know that MaNaAk was very worried about the other because I retreated so much that my head wasn't. Just wish I wasn't prodded but anyway I was told that I was prodded to find out if I had a nose!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy does it every time she goes to the vet meanwhile I want to know that MaNaAk was very worried about the other because I retreated so much that my head wasn't. Just wish I wasn't prodded but anyway I was told that I was prodded to find out if I had a nose!
> 
> MaNaAk


So what did the vet say about the unfertilized eggs? And the other stuff.

Cathie g
Love and prayers


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 22, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> So what did the vet say about the unfertilized eggs? And the other stuff.
> 
> Cathie g
> Love and prayers


The eggs could have been from years ago and even before we had her. I think that as @wellington said it can be treated using a hormone. I will be asking the vet what the blood test showed about her calcium levels. I've been doing some googling and shall be doing some more over the weekend. 

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 22, 2022)

It's a bit cooler today:


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> It's a bit cooler today:
> 
> View attachment 347644


I noticed Daisy moving her right hind leg a little bit today.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The eggs could have been from years ago and even before we had her. I think that as @wellington said it can be treated using a hormone. I will be asking the vet what the blood test showed about her calcium levels. I've been doing some googling and shall be doing some more over the weekend.
> 
> MaNaAk


This has always been an interesting subject to me about turtles and tortoises. Thanks. I'm not an expert studying it for science just a student wondering about it.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I noticed Daisy moving her right hind leg a little bit today.
> 
> MaNaAk


I'm going to try the girls with carrot tops tomorrow to see how they get on.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I'm going to try the girls with carrot tops tomorrow to see how they get on.
> 
> MaNaAk


Do Zola and Sapphire like carrot tops?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Do Zola and Sapphire like carrot tops?


Well....I don't know because he's always been such a picky eater I just sneak around anyway I can. You know mix up some good herby leafy stuff in his salad.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well....I don't know because he's always been such a picky eater I just sneak around anyway I can. You know mix up some good herby leafy stuff in his salad.


I have similar problems so I do something similar.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

They are both devouring carrot tops although Daisy needed to be tempted with dandelion leaves!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

Dear @Cathie G,

I think you suggested a covering for my laminated bathroom floor some time ago but I was wondering whether you also have some carpeted rooms and if so how do you cope with letting Sapphire into these rooms. I feel guilty about bringing Jacky and Daisy in when I go out but it's difficult if you're in a rented flat.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Do Zola and Sapphire like carrot tops?


I 'm sure we must have tried Zola with carrot tops in the past, but I can't remember his reaction now - I must look out for them at the farmers market. He had a long walk with his dad yesterday, but it is raining today, and very windy, so he will have to make do with playing with my shoes today. !!
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear @Cathie G,
> 
> I think you suggested a covering for my laminated bathroom floor some time ago but I was wondering whether you also have some carpeted rooms and if so how do you cope with letting Sapphire into these rooms. I feel guilty about bringing Jacky and Daisy in when I go out but it's difficult if you're in a rented flat.
> 
> MaNaAk


I have a large commercial grade area rug in my living room for my rabbit. But I stopped allowing my little Sapphire free roaming in my house years ago. He could hide himself so well that I got sick of looking for him. I would have to get my brother to help me everyday. I just got really afraid for his safety. When I at first got him, I used my kitchen table for a make shift enclosure and then the kitchen which has floor tiles. He didn't seem to have a really hard time walking on that because it has a little texture to it. They are the linoleum type not stone but he would use furniture to climb up the walls. Maybe if you use several outdoor flat rugs that can be washed it would help them be able to walk on it without sliding. Some fibers are hard for them to walk on because their claws will get kinda caught in it. Because I have a Russian I'm able to leave the house. He's in an enclosure with lids that have hardware cloth on top and I can lock them shut. That would be hard to accomplish for larger torts. Good luck with it.


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 23, 2022)

Zola has flagstones on his conservatory floor, but we do also put some smallish washable flat rugs on it in places.And also some newspaper round the chair I normally sit in ( I find the free Waitrose paper is good - the ink isn't messy) And the windows and doors lock. He quite likes basking on the flagstones when the sun shines in.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I have a large commercial grade area rug in my living room for my rabbit. But I stopped allowing my little Sapphire free roaming in my house years ago. He could hide himself so well that I got sick of looking for him. I would have to get my brother to help me everyday. I just got really afraid for his safety. When I at first got him, I used my kitchen table for a make shift enclosure and then the kitchen which has floor tiles. He didn't seem to have a really hard time walking on that because it has a little texture to it. They are the linoleum type not stone but he would use furniture to climb up the walls. Maybe if you use several outdoor flat rugs that can be washed it would help them be able to walk on it without sliding. Some fibers are hard for them to walk on because their claws will get kinda caught in it. Because I have a Russian I'm able to leave the house. He's in an enclosure with lids that have hardware cloth on top and I can lock them shut. That would be hard to accomplish for larger torts. Good luck with it.


It's probably safer to keep them in the bathroom with the special mats I bought. They are still able to spend a few hours outside during the day and in the evening until bedtime at 7.00 pm. Does Sapphire have a UV lamp on at the moment? Jacky likes to walk around the bathroom when I'm out this morning they were both very busy outside.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> It's probably safer to keep them in the bathroom with the special mats I bought. They are still able to spend a few hours outside during the day and in the evening until bedtime at 7.00 pm. Does Sapphire have a UV lamp on at the moment? Jacky likes to walk around the bathroom when I'm out this morning they were both very busy outside.
> 
> MaNaAk


He's outside during the mid- morning until evening every day that's suitable for as many months a year that I can. Usually around 9 or 10 months of the year. The area where his outdoor enclosure is gets some sort of sun until around 6pm. When he's ready to go inside he's usually in his little hide. If he's not I have to be mommy dearest again, and bring him in. That's when we play hide and I seek  The only times I don't is bad windstorms or when the temperature drops below 78°f. I bring him in for the night daily at the latest 6pm. The sun is going over the house and the enclosure is getting colder. So no I don't use UV. I do use supplements more in the winter.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> He's outside during the mid- morning until evening every day that's suitable for as many months a year that I can. Usually around 9 or 10 months of the year. The area where his outdoor enclosure is gets some sort of sun until around 6pm. When he's ready to go inside he's usually in his little hide. If he's not I have to be mommy dearest again, and bring him in. That's when we play hide and I seek  The only times I don't is bad windstorms or when the temperature drops below 78°f. I bring him in for the night daily at the latest 6pm. The sun is going over the house and the enclosure is getting colder. So no I don't use UV. I do use supplements more in the winter.


That's similar to Jacky and Daisy but the vet seemed to think they could be lacking in calcium if they have to spend part of the day indoors but Jacky is very healthy and Daisy has a build up of calcium. I must remember to ask what her calcium levels were like in the blood test because when he first said that she had a build up of calcium my first thought was that she had too much so I said that maybe I should stop sprinkling the calcium powder on their food! That's when he said I shouldn't because they could be lacking in calcium! I feel guilty bringing them in but I need to go out to work. I can only do my best. I also that the lamp and heat bar made Daisy very dehydrated.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> That's similar to Jacky and Daisy but the vet seemed to think they could be lacking in calcium if they have to spend part of the day indoors but Jacky is very healthy and Daisy has a build up of calcium. I must remember to ask what her calcium levels were like in the blood test because when he first said that she had a build up of calcium my first thought was that she had too much so I said that maybe I should stop sprinkling the calcium powder on their food! That's when he said I shouldn't because they could be lacking in calcium! I feel guilty bringing them in but I need to go out to work. I can only do my best. I also that the lamp and heat bar made Daisy very dehydrated.
> 
> MaNaAk


Tom and the other experts here are way better than me at explaining how to use UV when you have to anyway. And which brand to use there's even threads or forums on that subject. I'm not good online and I don't know how to link those yet for you. Sorry.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Tom and the other experts here are way better than me at explaining how to use UV when you have to anyway. And which brand to use there's even threads or forums on that subject. I'm not good online and I don't know how to link those yet for you. Sorry.


Please don't apologise because I am exactly the same and your replies have made me feel very good because I am doing the same as you are. I will use the lamp if I have to but not in this weather and I really need to find out more about the blood test. I'm just pleased that it's something that's treatable and think it's something that Daisy's got because she's getting older. I have had heard of people with similar problems but also the two of them were very busy this morning. I am so pleased I found you all. 


MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> That's similar to Jacky and Daisy but the vet seemed to think they could be lacking in calcium if they have to spend part of the day indoors but Jacky is very healthy and Daisy has a build up of calcium. I must remember to ask what her calcium levels were like in the blood test because when he first said that she had a build up of calcium my first thought was that she had too much so I said that maybe I should stop sprinkling the calcium powder on their food! That's when he said I shouldn't because they could be lacking in calcium! I feel guilty bringing them in but I need to go out to work. I can only do my best. I also that the lamp and heat bar made Daisy very dehydrated.
> 
> MaNaAk


I just had a thought about the calcium. This I really want you to check with experts for a supplement when needed. Tortoises need D3 to use calcium. The best way for them to get that is sunshine so many hours a week. The right UV can supplement that and so can D3 at the right dose. I just use a little sprinkle.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I just had a thought about the calcium. This I really want you to check with experts for a supplement when needed. Tortoises need D3 to use calcium. The best way for them to get that is sunshine so many hours a week. The right UV can supplement that and so can D3 at the right dose. I just use a little sprinkle.


Same here so I think our tortoises's are okay in that respect. The vet did mention something about diet but I shall have to see what he says next time but I must remember to ask about that blood test.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Same here so I think our tortoises's are okay in that respect. The vet did mention something about diet but I shall have to see what he says next time but I must remember to ask about that blood test.
> 
> MaNaAk


Do you sprinkle it once a day? 

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Do you sprinkle it once a day?
> 
> MaNaAk


No and when I do it's like a little sprinkle of confectioners sugar. And sparingly. I have a small tortoise. Maybe a couple of times a week. Tom says if they get a few hours of sunshine like around 2 or 3 hours in a day a few times a week they are getting good UV. I don't know what the exact dose should be with D3 per pounds with Tortoises that need that supplement but still getting sunshine also. They would need less in the months they get sunshine.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> No and when I do it's like a little sprinkle of confectioners sugar. And sparingly. I have a small tortoise. Maybe a couple of times a week. Tom says if they get a few hours of sunshine like around 2 or 3 hours in a day a few times a week they are getting good UV. I don't know what the exact dose should be with D3 per pounds with Tortoises that need that supplement but still getting sunshine also. They would need less in the months they get sunshine.


Thankyou so much I thought this was the case. I'm going to alter what I do at the moment and still ask the vet about Daisy's calcium. They are outside basking and Jacky was climbing over Daisy to get out. I have noticed Daisy pushing Jacky as well but this is normal for them. Over the years when we were in our old house I have noticed Daisy leading Jacky into mischief by making a hole in the wire netting that dad had put in the garden to protect the flower beds and make it easier to find the tortoise. What used to be funny is that they could remember the hole was and go back to it the following day!


MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou so much I thought this was the case. I'm going to alter what I do at the moment and still ask the vet about Daisy's calcium. They are outside basking and Jacky was climbing over Daisy to get out. I have noticed Daisy pushing Jacky as well but this is normal for them. Over the years when we were in our old house I have noticed Daisy leading Jacky into mischief by making a hole in the wire netting that dad had put in the garden to protect the flower beds and make it easier to find the tortoise. What used to be funny is that they could remember the hole was and go back to it the following day!
> 
> 
> MaNaAk


They've been soaking and Daisy was a lot more energetic!

MaNaAk

PS: Her weight is very good.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire,

We love our carrot tops!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> We love our carrot tops!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Righty-ho, ladies - I will pass this message on to Angie 
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Righty-ho, ladies - I will pass this message on to Angie
> Zola


Yes perhaps Angie will get the message.

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Jacky ended up having a longer soak because she defecated in the tray !

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

Just moved Daisy and then Jacky to the Pet Play Pen and noticed Daisy put her right hind leg forward! I also found a discarded claw in the Pet Carrier which could be Daisy's so I shall see what happens with her walking!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just moved Daisy and then Jacky to the Pet Play Pen and noticed Daisy put her right hind leg forward! I also found a discarded claw in the Pet Carrier which could be Daisy's so I shall see what happens with her walking!
> 
> MaNaAk


She is definitely pulling her leg in like she used I will do whatever I can for her.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes perhaps Angie will get the message.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy
> 
> ...


What is it about us! One of us keeps defecating whilst soaking and the other one has problems whilst in transit!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> What is it about us! One of us keeps defecating whilst soaking and the other one has problems whilst in transit!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


They're just little turdesses


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> They're just little turdesses


Could we see another picture of Sapphire please?

Thankyou

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Let's see what tomorrow brings.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Could we see another picture of Sapphire please?
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> ...


Well... that means I'll have to go seeking again but yes I'll send you a picture of Sapphire.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well... that means I'll have to go seeking again but yes I'll send you a picture of Sapphire.


Ok here we go. I'm going to try.

this is the most recent.


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Ok here we go. I'm going to try.
> View attachment 347770
> this is the most recent.


Beautiful. How old is he again?

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes perhaps Angie will get the message.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy
> 
> ...


I gave Angie the message, and she said "There is a song that almost goes
Whatever Zola wants, Zola gets ... "
So she will do her best !
Zola


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Beautiful. How old is he again?
> 
> MaNaAk


I can only guestimate but probably around 20 years old. Most likely wild caught. I don't feel bad though that I bought him because he had to have been having a hard time in the wild and wouldn't have survived unless kept in captivity. His shell had holes in the top of his carapace. Most have healed over with time. When I received him from the sellers I was totally mad  but I just thought ok...if I send him back the poor little guy doesn't have a chance. I'll just do the best I can to help him and take the loss. I wasn't about to give up after I waited so long for a tortoise. Play heck getting him from me and that means anyone. But he's still here and I've had him 15 years. I wish I had found TFO sooner. I could have done more and better for him sooner. We'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

I've got know idea where nana got Jacky and Daisy but mum was eight when she had Jacky another tortoise. Jacky's first partner didn't survive the winter because a mouse got at her during hibernation. Daisy came along shortly after from the same place and it looks as if she had quite a life before meeting Jacky!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've got know idea where nana got Jacky and Daisy but mum was eight when she had Jacky another tortoise. Jacky's first partner didn't survive the winter because a mouse got at her during hibernation. Daisy came along shortly after from the same place and it looks as if she had quite a life before meeting Jacky!
> 
> MaNaAk


Mum also had a couple of cats and all four actually got on quite well.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 25, 2022)

We enjoyed our carrot tops today although Daisy ate the red bits.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Mum also had a couple of cats and all four actually got on quite well.
> 
> MaNaAk


We had a cat I would allow around Sapphire supervised. Sapphire would nuzzle in his fur while the cat was wrapped around an oil filled electric heater. But I would see Meowy's skin crawling at times so hmm.. Dilly is a different story. He's playful and will bat around animals so even at 12 years old and supposedly a senior cat, nope


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 28, 2022)

I need to weigh myself:

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 28, 2022)

The two of them have had a massive feast:


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The two of them have had a massive feast:
> View attachment 348018


Oooh - yummy yummy. Any radicchio for me?
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Oooh - yummy yummy. Any radicchio for me?
> Zola


Dear Angie,

Please can you give Zola what we've had.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> Please can you give Zola what we've had.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Dear Jacky and Daisy - I haven't got the same food for Zola as you have, but tomorrow we shall try to get carrots with tops at the farmers market ,and Zola will think of you while eating them. x
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - I haven't got the same food for Zola as you have, but tomorrow we shall try to get carrots with tops at the farmers market ,and Zola will think of you while eating them. x
> Angie


Thankyou Angie.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 29, 2022)

Considering Daisy's got problems have appetite is enormous!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Jul 29, 2022)

I had a head start on the greens because MaNaAk had to go looking for Jacky!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 2, 2022)

Yippee! We've had an extra mushroom!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yippee! We've had an extra mushroom!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Honestly, you girls really do love your food - if you have always been like this, I am surprised you are not twice the size !!!
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 2, 2022)

Dear Zola,

Unfortunately I was told off because when MaNaAk got back from work and put us out she put the food plate between us and was a bit cross to see that I had whipped the greens and mushrooms off the plate and helped myself. She picked Daisy and put her directly in front of the food!

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 2, 2022)

Dear Jacky,

What was MaNaAk supposed to do?

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Jacky,
> 
> What was MaNaAk supposed to do?
> 
> MaNaAk


Oh my garsh  excuses excuses hahaha


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 2, 2022)

I've got strawberries for you Jacky and Daisy to be given after Daisy's but I clearly need to keep an eye on Jacky!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 2, 2022)

Dear MaNaAk - I have been thinking about your name, and have convinced myself that it is Marigold Natasha Akroyd. Of course, I may be wrong - I am not suggesting you tell me what your name is, - but you can perhaps tell me if I am right! I can go on calling you that in my mind, anyway !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 4, 2022)

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky
> View attachment 348303


Jacky looks wonderful - you would never realise how old she is - does she have special beauty treatments at some fancy salon for "the older tortoise" ?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Jacky looks wonderful - you would never realise how old she is - does she have special beauty treatments at some fancy salon for "the older tortoise" ?
> Angie


No but maybe it's maximum sunshine and diet. They are both tucking into greens and strawberries with Daisy going straight for desserts. They have had their and Daisy is a lot more active this morning probably due to relieving herself on the way to the vets ! Please could I see another picture of Zola Angie.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> No but maybe it's maximum sunshine and diet. They are both tucking into greens and strawberries with Daisy going straight for desserts. They have had their and Daisy is a lot more active this morning probably due to relieving herself on the way to the vets ! Please could I see another picture of Zola Angie.
> 
> MaNaAk


I have lots of photos of Zola - I think I sent you the one of him with his little earlier selves - here is one of him when we took him to see some violets in a wood in the spring. Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I have lots of photos of Zola - I think I sent you the one of him with his little earlier selves - here is one of him when we took him to see some violets in a wood in the spring. Angie
> View attachment 348324


Absolutely beautiful!

MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm glad you like my photo - the wood where the violets were also has bluebells in Spring and is very pretty - but near a motor-way, so the birds have to sing extra loud to be heard !
Today I had a lovely long walk by the sea with my dad - I was very hungry when I got home.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I'm glad you like my photo - the wood where the violets were also has bluebells in Spring and is very pretty - but near a motor-way, so the birds have to sing extra loud to be heard !
> Today I had a lovely long walk by the sea with my dad - I was very hungry when I got home.
> Zola xx


We're not surprised Zola.

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 4, 2022)

Today, I was out and about all day until a thunderstorm blew in. I was busy hiding in my hide for dear life. Mommy dearest  came and saved me.

Sincerely,
Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 4, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Today, I was out and about all day until a thunderstorm blew in. I was busy hiding in my hide for dear life. Mommy dearest  came and saved me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Sapphire


Aww Sapphire we hope you're tucked up in the warm now. We haven't had any rain here but we soaked anyway and MaNaAk took a photo of Jacky trying to climb out which was posted on Jacky and Daisy earlier today.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Anti-inflammatory into retracting tortoise with some medicine on the floor.

Antibiotics into retracting tortoise but we did it in one shot!

We did it! We did it!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Anti-inflammatory into retracting tortoise with some medicine on the floor.
> 
> ...


Oh, well done and congratulations, both of you !!! And I'm sure Jacky was giving moral support too.
Zola thinks Daisy is very brave.
Angie and Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Oh, well done and congratulations, both of you !!! And I'm sure Jacky was giving moral support too.
> Zola thinks Daisy is very brave.
> Angie and Zola x


Thankyou you two she was very good and so is Jacky both are avoiding the greens with the residue anti-inflammatory medication on it and both will get strawberries. The greens were fed separately.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm thinking of giving Daisy her antibiotics first as her paw will be sore. The two of them have been enjoying strawberries with me putting strawberries on the greens with the medication residue and of course Daisy has eaten the strawberries not the greens!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I'm thinking of giving Daisy her antibiotics first as her paw will be sore. The two of them have been enjoying strawberries with me putting strawberries on the greens with the medication residue and of course Daisy has eaten the strawberries not the greens!
> 
> MaNaAk


I knew it would be a mistake if I gave her the medication the easy way so when the vet said asked how I would like to give her the medication I said I would prefer to get orally. Rabbits and tortoises have all mastered the art of avoiding medication and all have attempted to bite my finger!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I knew it would be a mistake if I gave her the medication the easy way so when the vet said asked how I would like to give her the medication I said I would prefer to get orally. Rabbits and tortoises have all mastered the art of avoiding medication and all have attempted to bite my finger!
> 
> MaNaAk


You are just too kind-hearted ! Tell Daisy firmly that you will stand no more nonsense from her,otherwise she will get no more strawberries ever again !! That might do it !!!
Angie


----------



## Jan A (Aug 5, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> You are just too kind-hearted ! Tell Daisy firmly that you will stand no more nonsense from her,otherwise she will get no more strawberries ever again !! That might do it !!!
> Angie


Daisy rolling her eyeballs....


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

Daisy knows there's something wrong with the food when Jacky avoids it as well.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy knows there's something wrong with the food when Jacky avoids it as well.
> 
> MaNaAk


Maybe you could inject it into their Achilles heel, in other words the favorite food. Sapphire will eat zucchini no matter what I put on it.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you could inject it into their Achilles heel, in other words the favorite food. Sapphire will eat zucchini no matter what I put on it.
> 
> Cathie


What's zucchini? Strawberries and dandelions are their favourite.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> What's zucchini? Strawberries and dandelions are their favourite.
> 
> MaNaAk


Zucchini is another word for courgette, I think. You would be safer to stick to strawberries, and keep Jacky away in case she grabs them first !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zucchini is another word for courgette, I think. You would be safer to stick to strawberries, and keep Jacky away in case she grabs them first !!
> Angie


With Jacky's energy she can do anything. She will be 87 on the 19th October and Daisy will be 80 on the 22nd September.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> What's zucchini? Strawberries and dandelions are their favourite.
> 
> MaNaAk


Zucchini is a summer squash. I always use the youngest I can get. Sapphire only gets a small chunk when I want him to eat something he doesn't want to do. I eat the rest. I like it because it has a sticky sap in it. You can cut it into pieces and it will glue itself back together if you don't cook it right away. It's nothing like cucumber. Even Sapphire knew the difference and didn't eat much of a chunk of English cucumber.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> What's zucchini? Strawberries and dandelions are their favourite.
> 
> MaNaAk


Well...then that's what YOU use. Maybe inject it into a strawberry or sprinkles on a dandelion flower. Whatever works. Sapphire happens to love a little chunk of zucchini the best.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 5, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well...then that's what YOU use. Maybe inject it into a strawberry or sprinkles on a dandelion flower. Whatever works. Sapphire happens to love a little chunk of zucchini the best.
> 
> Cathie


I might try that with Jacky and Daisy. Last year when Daisy was unable to hibernate I tried her with cucumber and she wouldn't go near it.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Zucchini is a summer squash. I always use the youngest I can get. Sapphire only gets a small chunk when I want him to eat something he doesn't want to do. I eat the rest. I like it because it has a sticky sap in it. You can cut it into pieces and it will glue itself back together if you don't cook it right away. It's nothing like cucumber. Even Sapphire knew the difference and didn't eat much of a chunk of English cucumber.


I said I thought zucchini was what is called courgette here in theUK - and I Googled it to make sure - but I think you thought I said cucumber ! 
Actually, Zola loves cucumber, but we have never tried him with courgette - I must give it a go some time soon !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I said I thought zucchini was what is called courgette here in theUK - and I Googled it to make sure - but I think you thought I said cucumber !
> Actually, Zola loves cucumber, but we have never tried him with courgette - I must give it a go some time soon !
> Angie


I was greeted with funny looks when I tried to Daisy some cucumber !

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I was greeted with funny looks when I tried to Daisy some cucumber !
> 
> MaNaAk


When we first got Zola, his insides in general were not functioning very well - I think because he was damaged internally from being trodden on - we were determined to get fluid in him,even though he wouldn't drink, and tried offering him cucumber - thin slices, not chunks. We hand fed him, and he liked it well enough for us to put his vitamins on it. After a bit he was willing to accept other food, but he still loves to be hand-fed cucumber, and it has created a bond with him. 
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 6, 2022)

Dear Zola, Seymour and Sapphire,

This is my week:

Sunday: Drowning

Tuesday: Drowning

Wednesday: I was being taken to see that man that takes invasive photos and sticks needles in me so I decided to let MaNaAk know what I thought by relieving myself as soon as we were out the door. At the vet's I had needles inserted into all four limbs and that man showed MaNaAk how to do the same! Back home to my messy partner where I was given this awful medicine.

Thursday: Drowning

Friday: Awful medicine and pricking

Saturday: Drowning

Help!

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Seymour and Sapphire,
> 
> This is my week:
> 
> ...


Dear Daisy - you are not having much fun, are you - my motto is "Tortoises need fun" - and I wish you could be with me when I go for a walk with my dad this afternoon. We could giggle together at the strange-looking people and watch the waves rolling on to the sand. Maybe dig a bit in the sand ourselves, and have a paddle. 
I am sure you are getting better at not-drowning, and I wish I could see you.
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 6, 2022)

Dear Zola,

Daisy pleased me by lifting herself up and trying to swim but Jacky is less patient and tries to swim straightaway!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I said I thought zucchini was what is called courgette here in theUK - and I Googled it to make sure - but I think you thought I said cucumber !
> Actually, Zola loves cucumber, but we have never tried him with courgette - I must give it a go some time soon !
> Angie


I only do it for when he needs something.. And not a very big chunk when I do but I'm glad to have that to get a supplement or whatever into him. He loves it so much he'll gobble up every bit of it even with the suspicious stuff. A slit in the chunk can also have the stuff rubbed down into it but he doesn't care. If it's zucchini he eats it  I didn't think you said cucumber and also googled it. Just to make sure. He only tried cucumber but I think that was because he thought it was zucchini  silly tort


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 7, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Pretty Betsy is lovely.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Pretty Betsy is lovely.
> 
> Jacky


Who or what is Pretty Betsy ?
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 7, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Who or what is Pretty Betsy ?
> Zola


It's a plant that according to Tortoise Table tortoises can eat.

They've stopped eating it now!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 7, 2022)

Zola was looking forward to meeting a pretty new friend - he will be disappointed !


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 7, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola was looking forward to meeting a pretty new friend - he will be disappointed !


Oh sorry Zola. We hope you're basking in this weather.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Oh sorry Zola. We hope you're basking in this weather.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


I'm not speaking to Zola at the moment - for the first time in 21 years he has bitten me hard enough for it to bleed quite a lot! And dripped blood on my nice T-shirt of sea turtles too !!! I was giving him a slice of cucumber as he had just got back from another long walk - he was hungry, and I obviously wasn't concentrating on him - OWWW !- he had the whole end of my finger in his mouth !! I just hope he didn't like the taste of blood too much _ don't like the idea of a vampire tortoise at all.
You ladies wouldn't do that, would you?
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 7, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I'm not speaking to Zola at the moment - for the first time in 21 years he has bitten me hard enough for it to bleed quite a lot! And dripped blood on my nice T-shirt of sea turtles too !!! I was giving him a slice of cucumber as he had just got back from another long walk - he was hungry, and I obviously wasn't concentrating on him - OWWW !- he had the whole end of my finger in his mouth !! I just hope he didn't like the taste of blood too much _ don't like the idea of a vampire tortoise at all.
> You ladies wouldn't do that, would you?
> Angie xx


Ouch! I wouldn't be too sure Angie as I had to be careful with Daisy today! Have you put TCP on it as reptiles carry salmonella.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 7, 2022)

Jacky managed to scrape one of her scales whilst digging a bed Zola, Sapphire and Seymour so I've had to clean it with salt and what with Daisy as well I'm like a nurse. I will be clearing that part of their enclosure to find out how she did it.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky managed to scrape one of her scales whilst digging a bed Zola, Sapphire and Seymour so I've had to clean it with salt and what with Daisy as well I'm like a nurse. I will be clearing that part of their enclosure to find out how she did it.
> 
> MaNaAk


Poor Jacky - I wonder if blood poured out, like Angie's did when I bit her? Angie has forgiven me - I sat by her foot and stroked it for a long time - that always puts her in a soppy and forgiving mood ! (she was wearing her shoes at the time - if she wasn't, I might have tried to bite her feet too )
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 7, 2022)

You probably would have done as Jacky tried to do precisely that a week ago! You sound very cute...

Hope mummy's okay now

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> You probably would have done as Jacky tried to do precisely that a week ago! You sound very cute...
> 
> Hope mummy's okay now
> 
> MaNaAk


Yes, mummy is all right - she thinks I am very very cute too, which is nice, whatever I do.
Zola xx


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 7, 2022)

Mother nature blew up a storm today while I was out. It poured rain but today I didn't mind it I would have stayed out but mommy dearest felt I needed to get inside or she would be blown away trying to save me. I don't know how I feel right now


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 7, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Mother nature blew up a storm today while I was out. It poured rain but today I didn't mind it I would have stayed out but mommy dearest felt I needed to get inside or she would be blown away trying to save me. I don't know how I feel right now


Woops I forgot

Sincerely,
Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 8, 2022)

Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,

I ended up with two injections today because I moved during the first one. Anyway MaNaAk gave me a cuddle before putting me out.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,
> 
> I ended up with two injections today because I moved during the first one. Anyway MaNaAk gave me a cuddle before putting me out.
> 
> MaNaAk


You are a very brave girl, Daisy - I'm sure even Jacky is proud of you.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 8, 2022)

Dear Zola,

Just had my anti-inflammatory medication and MaNaAk put the residue on some food. I have eaten some of this whilst Jacky is soaking. It's not very nice but I have been promised extra tomatoes and lettuce.

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 8, 2022)

Dear Zola,

I don't know what I'm doing in this tub.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing in this tub.
> 
> Jacky


You are being helpful and kind to MaNa and Daisy, and I'm sure they appreciate it
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> You are being helpful and kind to MaNa and Daisy, and I'm sure they appreciate it
> Zola


Dear Zola,

We are eating lettuce and tomatoes separately at the moment.

Jacky

PS: How is your mum's finger? MaNaAk moved her foot away from me the other day!


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> We are eating lettuce and tomatoes separately at the moment.
> 
> ...


Were you tickling her? My mum never lets me near her feet, unless she has socks and shoes on - perhaps she doesn't like being tickled !!
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 8, 2022)

Jacky was just coming up to me and was about to aim for my foot as if it was a tomato.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky was just coming up to me and was about to aim for my foot as if it was a tomato.
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear MaNaAk

Looks to me like Jacky wasn't gonna let you forget your promise. How'd you talk Daisy into swallowing it hook, line, and stinker?

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 8, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear MaNaAk
> 
> Looks to me like Jacky wasn't gonna let you forget your promise. How'd you talk Daisy into swallowing it hook, line, and stinker?
> 
> Cathie


They both did very well with extra lettuce as well. Some of the uneaten food with medication on it was hidden in fresh food.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 9, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,

Daisy shall be getting strawberries after her medicine tomorrow.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 9, 2022)

Dear Zola,

MaNaAk read your story of when you first went to live with your parents and we think you're amazing.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 9, 2022)

Dear Jacky, Daisy and Zola and anyone that will listen,

It was hot and sunny but I stayed out anyway. It felt so good. Then I got a long shower  from a few rain clouds. I did start feeling a bit chilled when it got down to 84°f but Mommy dearest came and saved me.  She got a shower too 
Sincerely,
Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 10, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,

We've been soaked and I've had my medicine and now we are enjoying strawberries although I am careful to avoid any fruit and veg with medicine residue.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,
> 
> We've been soaked and I've had my medicine and now we are enjoying strawberries although I am careful to avoid any fruit and veg with medicine residue.
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy - perhaps you haven't realised that the stuff MaNaAk puts on your food is a very special flavouring which is extremely expensive and only available at very posh restaurants where film stars and royalty go - you are very very lucky to get the chance to have some.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 10, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy - perhaps you haven't realised that the stuff MaNaAk puts on your food is a very special flavouring which is extremely expensive and only available at very posh restaurants where film stars and royalty go - you are very very lucky to get the chance to have some.
> Zola xx


Dear Zola,

I shall tell Daisy this and Jacky has now cottoned on and nicked the strawberries but not the greens!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 10, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,

I had some lovely strawberries although I can't understand why Daisy left these two in particular or why they were extra for her. Neither can I understand why I was told to eat my food separately to Daisy!

Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,
> 
> I had some lovely strawberries although I can't understand why Daisy left these two in particular or why they were extra for her. Neither can I understand why I was told to eat my food separately to Daisy!
> 
> Jacky


Dear Jacky,

Just trust MaNaAk She can't help it that Daisy has become an old smart arse and has a nose like Snoopy dog. I'm sure you get your extras too.

Cathie alias mommy dearest


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 11, 2022)

Jacky why are staring at the dandelions? I'm going to start eating now!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 11, 2022)

Wait! Wait! Leave some for me !

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 11, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Jacky,
> 
> Just trust MaNaAk She can't help it that Daisy has become an old smart arse and has a nose like Snoopy dog. I'm sure you get your extras too.
> 
> Cathie alias mommy dearest


Yes she's very good at her paw between Daisy and the food or parking herself over the food. She gets her fair share 

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 12, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,

This afternoon I walked around the garden to see if there was any way I could scale the three foot garden wall.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,
> 
> This afternoon I walked around the garden to see if there was any way I could scale the three foot garden wall.
> 
> Jacky


I wanted to see more of the world.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I wanted to see more of the world.
> 
> Jacky


It isn't worth risking your shell to climb out. Surely you know the best strawberries are here with Daisy and MaNaAk 
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> It isn't worth risking your shell to climb out. Surely you know the best strawberries are here with Daisy and MaNaAk
> Zola x


Jacky you have also discovered a secret ingredient to Daisy's strawberries and greens although you don't seem to understand why she has been separately to you on some days!

You have been enjoying dandelions and lettuce.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Seymour,
> 
> This afternoon I walked around the garden to see if there was any way I could scale the three foot garden wall.
> 
> Jacky


Dear Jacky,

That's like my daily walkabout. But I can't seem to figure out how so far. And there's that darn lid even if I do manage to finagle a way up the wall.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Jacky,
> 
> That's like my daily walkabout. But I can't seem to figure out how so far. And there's that darn lid even if I do manage to finagle a way up the wall.


Oops I was so upset I forgot to say

Sincerely
Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 13, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy:


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 14, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

MaNaAk didn't have salad with her lunch so we are devouring the lettuce!!!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> MaNaAk didn't have salad with her lunch so we are devouring the lettuce!!!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


I hope you both thanked MaNaAk properly for generously giving up her salad so you two could have it - what a sacrifice !
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I hope you both thanked MaNaAk properly for generously giving up her salad so you two could have it - what a sacrifice !
> Zola x


Dear Zola 

Jacky and Daisy were very grateful.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 14, 2022)

Unfortunately Jacky and Daisy weren't very pleased when I picked them up and put them to bed because both of them shoved me with their spurred legs and Jacky drew blood where my eczema is! Anyway I have put TCP on it and I do love them.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Unfortunately Jacky and Daisy weren't very pleased when I picked them up and put them to bed because both of them shoved me with their spurred legs and Jacky drew blood where my eczema is! Anyway I have put TCP on it and I do love them.
> 
> MaNaAk


I know just how you feel - my finger is still sore from when Zola bit me the other day - but he wasn't meaning to hurt me - just being impatient - and I'm sure your ladies didn't mean to hurt you either - they were just pointing out that you were a bit too early! 
We can't help loving them, can we ! And how wonderful that Jacky and Daisy have been there all your life !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 15, 2022)

We were out this morning and then MaNaAk brought us in because she needed to go out but she's back and says we can't go out because of a thunderstorm. She was soaking wet and we feel sorry for her.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 15, 2022)

Jacky cuddling up to Daisy:


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We were out this morning and then MaNaAk brought us in because she needed to go out but she's back and says we can't go out because of a thunderstorm. She was soaking wet and we feel sorry for her.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


We have had a thunderstorm,too, but luckily I was safe in my conservatory.
We went out for a little drive later, and there was more thunder, but I was with my mum and dad, so I wasn't scared.
Poor MaNaAk - it's not very nice to be out in a storm like that.
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 15, 2022)

We're back out now and as you can see by the photo we all kept each other company!

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We were out this morning and then MaNaAk brought us in because she needed to go out but she's back and says we can't go out because of a thunderstorm. She was soaking wet and we feel sorry for her.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Dear Jacky and Daisy,

I'm sure the two of you do relate to MaNaAk on that one . I agree and so does mommy dearest . We both hate getting chilled to the bone by rain 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 16, 2022)

MaNaAk put two tomato pieces for us out today and Daisy didn't attempt to eat so I had both and I was told off! MaNaAk then came out with two lettuce leaves and gave Daisy the bigger one! I was given the smaller one to stop me eating Daisy's breakfast.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 16, 2022)

Just because I don't eat my breakfast straightaway doesn't mean that you can help yourself!

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just because I don't eat my breakfast straightaway doesn't mean that you can help yourself!
> 
> Daisy


Somehow I don't think that Jacky's manners are going to improve - She is older than all the rest of you, and she is determined to get proper respect from you and MaNaAk.
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 16, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Somehow I don't think that Jacky's manners are going to improve - She is older than all the rest of you, and she is determined to get proper respect from you and MaNaAk.
> Zola x


I shall get my own back when I feel better!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 17, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

We've had strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce and I don't mind Daisy getting extra because she has medication.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> We've had strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce and I don't mind Daisy getting extra because she has medication.
> 
> Jacky


You are a good kind and unselfish friend, Jacky, and I'm sure Daisy appreciates it.
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

We've been given strawberries and we are all celebrating!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

The vet has made my day by phoning and saying that Daisy has nothing suspicious apart from inflamed joints! Yaaayyyyyy!!!!!!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

Jacky was slow to get at strawberries so I decided to give her some help!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky was slow to get at strawberries so I decided to give her some help!
> 
> Daisy


Thankyou!

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Jacky


Dear MaNaAk - What very good news about Daisy, and such good timing too - on your birthday. You must be feeling much better - I hope Jacky and Daisy have left you some strawberries to celebrate ! I am going to sit with Zola in a minute, and we will sing Happy Birthday to you as loudly as we can. Are you having a party? A strawberry party, perhaps?
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear MaNaAk - What very good news about Daisy, and such good timing too - on your birthday. You must be feeling much better - I hope Jacky and Daisy have left you some strawberries to celebrate ! I am going to sit with Zola in a minute, and we will sing Happy Birthday to you as loudly as we can. Are you having a party? A strawberry party, perhaps?
> Angie x


Thankyou you two and we've got more strawberries for tomorrow after Daisy's medication.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou you two and we've got more strawberries for tomorrow after Daisy's medication.
> 
> MaNaAk


I hope you heard our song !! Zola tried very hard to be as loud as possible, as Southend is a long way away. 
Angie x and Zola xx


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 18, 2022)

Here is another photo for your birthday - Zola on board a boat - he quite likes the idea of being a sea-faring tortoise 



Love from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I hope you heard our song !! Zola tried very hard to be as loud as possible, as Southend is a long way away.
> Angie x and Zola xx


Loud and clear thankyou both of you! It's been a fabulous day for all of us.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Loud and clear thankyou both of you! It's been a fabulous day for all of us.
> 
> MaNaAk


Happy birthday to you  I've waited all week to say that  I even wrote it on my calendar that I keep strictly for my critters 

Love Cathie and Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 18, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday to you  I've waited all week to say that  I even wrote it on my calendar that I keep strictly for my critters
> 
> Love Cathie and Sapphire


Thankyou you two.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 19, 2022)

We had more strawberries today 

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We had more strawberries today
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


What a surprise !!! I went with my dad for a walk by the sea and we met a mum with her 3 little boys, who were identical triplets! They were very pleased to meet me, of course - and I have never met triplets before, so I was very pleased to meet them, too.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> What a surprise !!! I went with my dad for a walk by the sea and we met a mum with her 3 little boys, who were identical triplets! They were very pleased to meet me, of course - and I have never met triplets before, so I was very pleased to meet them, too.
> Zola xx


They must have loved you Zola.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 19, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire 

We just want to know whether you two are still growing as we are about a foot long.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire
> 
> We just want to know whether you two are still growing as we are about a foot long.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Sapphire is a wild caught Russian that didn't really have a great life all the way around. I got him from a Florida company I found online. He had holes in his shell between the scutes that are good now. He's only a big 5 inches but a perfect fit for me. They probably thought they fooled me but I knew what they and the wild did and decided to keep him. I wasn't about to give him back to those idiots.

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire
> 
> We just want to know whether you two are still growing as we are about a foot long.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Dear Jacky and Daisy - I am about six and three quarters inches long - that's 17 cm.I weigh about 1.20 kilos.That's 2lb 4oz My mum doesn't think I shall grow much bigger - I still have some translucent bits on the edges of my shell, here and there, but they have stayed much the same for a long time. I don't really want to grow bigger as my dad can hold me comfortably in his hand when we go for our walks.(He has a special hold for when he thinks I might pee, so he can put his arm out and aim me at the grass, or whatever. I understand , and try my best to co-operate ! )


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

We're a bit heavier than you Zola and I don't suppose the strawberries help. When MaNaAk picked us up earlier she laughed because Daisy's mouth was so red it reminded her lions devouring prey on wildlife programmes and as for she had strawberry segments around her mouth and MaNaAk tried to work how she got strawberry under her shell. We are so sorry about your bad starts in life Zola and Sapphire. There are some idiots out there who shouldn't be allowed to keep pets. The scan picked a tiny hole under Daisy's shell which could have been there when she hatched as it is invisible to the eye. The mark on top of her shell was made when she tried to visit the neighbour by tunnelling under the fence!


The scan picked up 79 years of medical history and it is the first time that Daisy has had this bar the trip to an idiot vet that diagnosed Jacky and Daisy with an underactive thyroid years ago. They were given medication and later told by another vet that their thyroids were fine! Jacky has spent 86 years with nothing!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We're a bit heavier than you Zola and I don't suppose the strawberries help. When MaNaAk picked us up earlier she laughed because Daisy's mouth was so red it reminded her lions devouring prey on wildlife programmes and as for she had strawberry segments around her mouth and MaNaAk tried to work how she got strawberry under her shell. We are so sorry about your bad starts in life Zola and Sapphire. There are some idiots out there who shouldn't be allowed to keep pets. The scan picked a tiny hole under Daisy's shell which could have been there when she hatched as it is invisible to the eye. The mark on top of her shell was made when she tried to visit the neighbour by tunnelling under the fence!
> 
> 
> The scan picked up 79 years of medical history and it is the first time that Daisy has had this bar the trip to an idiot vet that diagnosed Jacky and Daisy with an underactive thyroid years ago. They were given medication and later told by another vet that their thyroids were fine! Jacky has spent 86 years with nothing!
> ...


You must be proud of their health - I think vets hadn't a clue about tortoise treatment until fairly recently, and just assumed they were the same as any other creature, including humans. When we first got Zola, the man at the pet shop,who had tortoises of his own, suggested we get a de-wormer medicine from the local vet, because he thought it would be likely Zola had got them. So we went to the vet -most of the staff had never seen a baby tortoise before - and we ended up with these big burly men, who usually had their arms up cows' bottoms in their work - all coo-ing over Zola and crowding round !! As you can imagine, these vets wouldn't have been much help at all with Zola -but we got the worm stuff, gave him a tiny amount, and all was well! 
After that, apart from getting his beak trimmed, Zola has never seen a vet. He was very fragile when we first had him, because of being stepped on by someone, which split his shell, and his insides were damaged, but he needed nursing care,not a vet, and we were able to get him stronger, and he had real fighting spirit - he is really strong now - and maybe we love him even more because of what he - and we - have been through together.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

Zola's lucky to have you two Angie. I still remember the vet that thought Jacky and Daisy had an underactive thyroid without thinking about the possibility of them being puffy after hibernation.I just adore tortoises's.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire,

We saw the Red Arrows going over today!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Here is another photo for your birthday - Zola on board a boat - he quite likes the idea of being a sea-faring tortoise
> 
> View attachment 348992
> 
> Love from Zola and Angie xxx


He's beautiful!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear MaNaAk - I have been thinking about your name, and have convinced myself that it is Marigold Natasha Akroyd. Of course, I may be wrong - I am not suggesting you tell me what your name is, - but you can perhaps tell me if I am right! I can go on calling you that in my mind, anyway !
> Angie


Dear Angie,

I'm called by my middle name which is Natrah. It's a Malaysian name as dad was from Malaysia the name you gave me is very pretty.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> We saw the Red Arrows going over today!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


They were on their way to an airshow at Eastbourne and they are stopping in Southend over the weekend. We also saw Spitfires we weren't scared of the noise as we had each other and we were outside basking with our food. 

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> I'm called by my middle name which is Natrah. It's a Malaysian name as dad was from Malaysia the name you gave me is very pretty.
> 
> MaNaAk


I lived in Malaysia during the seventies whilst Jacky and Daisy kept my grandmother company here.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I lived in Malaysia during the seventies whilst Jacky and Daisy kept my grandmother company here.
> 
> MaNaAk


I don't remember seeing tortoises there but I do remember looking after a turtle in aquarium when he was small.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> They were on their way to an airshow at Eastbourne and they are stopping in Southend over the weekend. We also saw Spitfires we weren't scared of the noise as we had each other and we were outside basking with our food.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Wow- that must have been very exciting - and I know you two are never scared of anything !!!


MaNaAk said:


> I lived in Malaysia during the seventies whilst Jacky and Daisy kept my grandmother company here.
> 
> MaNaAk


Did you come to England for the first time when your grandmother died?
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Wow- that must have been very exciting - and I know you two are never scared of anything !!!
> 
> Did you come to England for the first time when your grandmother died?
> Angie x


I was born here but we moved to Malaysia when I was six before coming back here when I was fourteen. I remember the wonderful dawn chorus, monkeys in the back garden, flying squirrels, bats, krait snakes, leaf butterflies and atlas moths. My grandmother came to visit us and saw a hornbill.

Natrah (MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I was born here but we moved to Malaysia when I was six before coming back here when I was fourteen. I remember the wonderful dawn chorus, monkeys in the back garden, flying squirrels, bats, krait snakes, leaf butterflies and atlas moths. My grandmother came to visit us and saw a hornbill.
> 
> Natrah (MaNaAk


That must have been wonderful -coming back to the UK must have been a bit of a shock. Still, some lovely memories, I'm sure
Angie xx


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I was born here but we moved to Malaysia when I was six before coming back here when I was fourteen. I remember the wonderful dawn chorus, monkeys in the back garden, flying squirrels, bats, krait snakes, leaf butterflies and atlas moths. My grandmother came to visit us and saw a hornbill.
> 
> Natrah (MaNaAk


I enjoyed the choir singing in the everglades at night too. The frogs sang melodies the alligators booming like bass drums in the distance etc. It was a really beautiful swamp song.


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 22, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I enjoyed the choir singing in the everglades at night too. The frogs sang melodies the alligators booming like bass drums in the distance etc. It was a really beautiful swamp song.


Beautiful! I tried to give Daisy her anti-inflammatories without turning her over and it was impossible. She can be very stubborn!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Beautiful! I tried to give Daisy her anti-inflammatories without turning her over and it was impossible. She can be very stubborn!
> 
> MaNaAk


I hope she didn't scratch you again - can you maybe focus her on a strawberry.Dangling round your neck, perhaps,
so she doesn't notice what you are doing !!
Angie x


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi, 

i really enjoy your stories. Please keep writing them.

Amanda x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 22, 2022)

Thankyou you two and that's a good idea Angie. I'm trying to look after my fingers as well. There's nothing wrong with her jaws!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 22, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Hi,
> 
> i really enjoy your stories. Please keep writing them.
> 
> Amanda x


Could we see a picture of your little one please Amanda. What's their name and how old are they?

MaNaAk


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 22, 2022)

This is Ernie,

she is 2 1/2. I thought she was a boy, I could’nt change her name when the vet said she was a girl. She has a big personalpity. 

This is such a great site for information

amanda x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 22, 2022)

Hello Ernie,

We thought Jacky (86) was a boy until we were told that she was Jacqueline!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 22, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> This is Ernie,
> 
> she is 2 1/2. I thought she was a boy, I could’nt change her name when the vet said she was a girl. She has a big personalpity.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou you two and that's a good idea Angie. I'm trying to look after my fingers as well. There's nothing wrong with her jaws!
> 
> MaNaAk


Some dentists have a mobile hanging over the chair,to distract people - maybe if you could get or make a mobile with strawberries hanging from it, which you could raise or lower at will, that would give her something tastier than jaws to think about.Possibly they could be red cardboard or similar.
Zola has had a car ride today, but it is raining, !!!!! so he will have to stay in this afternoon.
Angie and Z.xx


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 22, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> This is Ernie,
> 
> she is 2 1/2. I thought she was a boy, I could’nt change her name when the vet said she was a girl. She has a big personalpity.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a girls's name Ernestine ? Not that she will mind, I'm sure !
Angie


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Isn't there a girls's name Ernestine ? Not that she will mind, I'm sure !
> Angie


I think there is. Lol.

This is such a great site

Amanda


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 22, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> I think there is. Lol.
> 
> This is such a great site
> 
> Amanda


It is, isn't it !
You will find lots of interesting thing on the forum - when I joined, I was really nervous about posting anything myself, but people are very kind, and,after all, we all have the care of tortoises in common. 
Your Ernie is really lovely.
Angie x


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 22, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> This is Ernie,
> 
> she is 2 1/2. I thought she was a boy, I could’nt change her name when the vet said she was a girl. She has a big personalpity.
> 
> ...


Hello . Usually it's the opposite. You are told you have a girl and the next thing you know, you get flashed and nothing on God's green earth can prepare you for that  lol lucky you... and Ernie is still a good pet name for a girl. Short for Ernestine.


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 23, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, Seymour and Ernie,

Our wonderful neighbours have given us some lovely big tomatoes!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, Seymour and Ernie,
> 
> Our wonderful neighbours have given us some lovely big tomatoes!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Ooh - that sounds nice - I wish I could have some. My mum and dad got me a special cucumber recently, from a place where we get eggs - it was fat and smooth, and looked great - but it tasted very bitter, and I'm not sure if I like it, yet - my mum didn't, anyway. We went for a nice drive this morning, but it was strange how some of the trees think it is autumn already, and have lost lots of leaves. Most trees look pretty green still, though. I like trees, and have some growing outside my conservatory - sometimes I watch the birds, and sometimes they watch me !!
Zola xx


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 23, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Ooh - that sounds nice - I wish I could have some. My mum and dad got me a special cucumber recently, from a place where we get eggs - it was fat and smooth, and looked great - but it tasted very bitter, and I'm not sure if I like it, yet - my mum didn't, anyway. We went for a nice drive this morning, but it was strange how some of the trees think it is autumn already, and have lost lots of leaves. Most trees look pretty green still, though. I like trees, and have some growing outside my conservatory - sometimes I watch the birds, and sometimes they watch me !!
> Zola xx


My Crab Apple tree is all confused also and losing leaves. It's usually one of the last trees in my neighborhood to drop it's leaves completely. I saw a little farm truck down the street selling tomatoes and forgot to stop on my way home from shopping darn it. I want some farm grown tomatoes so bad  next time I see them I'm stopping right then.


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 23, 2022)

We've noticed the leaves falling off the trees as well and it looks very autumnal. However we have noticed some weeds growing including our favourite dandelions which is good. One neighbour tried to give us cucumber sometime ago and we ignored it. Daisy also ignored MaNaAk when she tried to do the same. Daisy enjoyed her greens after her soak.

Jacky and Daisy

PS: The ground was very good for digging after last night's rain!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 23, 2022)

I actually ended up with a farm grown tomato today anyway. Yeah... My sister in law brought me one. I know what "I'll" be having for breakfast tomorrow. I might share.

Sincerely,
Mommy dearest


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 23, 2022)

Tomorrow I shall be having my medicine and I am going to clench my jaws again.

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 24, 2022)

Good morning everyone!

I had to be turned on my back again but at least I am now enjoying lettuce and tomato (with a funny taste).

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I had to be turned on my back again but at least I am now enjoying lettuce and tomato (with a funny taste).
> 
> Daisy


I think you are a brave girl, and I'm glad you are setting a good example to little Ernie.
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think you are a brave girl, and I'm glad you are setting a good example to little Ernie.
> Zola x


Thankyou Zola. We are going to bask and get some dandelions as well.

Enjoy the weather

Daisy


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> It is, isn't it !
> You will find lots of interesting thing on the forum - when I joined, I was really nervous about posting anything myself, but people are very kind, and,after all, we all have the care of tortoises in common.
> Your Ernie is really lovely.
> Angie x


Thank you. she has a big character.


zolasmum said:


> It is, isn't it !
> You will find lots of interesting thing on the forum - when I joined, I was really nervous about posting anything myself, but people are very kind, and,after all, we all have the care of tortoises in common.
> Your Ernie is really lovely.
> Angie x





zolasmum said:


> I think you are a brave girl, and I'm glad you are setting a good example to little Ernie.
> Zola x


Thank you. How are you?


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 24, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Thank you. she has a big character.
> 
> 
> Thank you. How are you?


I'm okay thankyou Ernie and I have eaten well today although Jacky helped to eat the food with the medicine residue on it !

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I'm okay thankyou Ernie and I have eaten well today although Jacky helped to eat the food with the medicine residue on it !
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy and Jacky - A nice thing happened yesterday ( nothing to do with food, though )
I was with my dad and mum outside some shops, when a sweet little girl came by with her family - as she approached, she looked at me being held in my dad's hand, and said "chiripakha"We know this is the Ukrainian word for tortoise, so my dad held me out, and said "Yes, chiripakha !"and she and her family were so pleased we knew the word, and were all smiling. We are fairly sure the family were Ukrainian refugees, and it was really nice to make them smile like that.
Today it is raining and not very pleasant outside, so my mum is going to sit with me in my conservatory,so I can play with her shoes. 
Zola xx


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think you are a brave girl, and I'm glad you are setting a good example to little Ernie.
> Zola x


Thank you xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy and Jacky - A nice thing happened yesterday ( nothing to do with food, though )
> I was with my dad and mum outside some shops, when a sweet little girl came by with her family - as she approached, she looked at me being held in my dad's hand, and said "chiripakha"We know this is the Ukrainian word for tortoise, so my dad held me out, and said "Yes, chiripakha !"and she and her family were so pleased we knew the word, and were all smiling. We are fairly sure the family were Ukrainian refugees, and it was really nice to make them smile like that.
> Today it is raining and not very pleasant outside, so my mum is going to sit with me in my conservatory,so I can play with her shoes.
> Zola xx


Aww!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy and Jacky - A nice thing happened yesterday ( nothing to do with food, though )
> I was with my dad and mum outside some shops, when a sweet little girl came by with her family - as she approached, she looked at me being held in my dad's hand, and said "chiripakha"We know this is the Ukrainian word for tortoise, so my dad held me out, and said "Yes, chiripakha !"and she and her family were so pleased we knew the word, and were all smiling. We are fairly sure the family were Ukrainian refugees, and it was really nice to make them smile like that.
> Today it is raining and not very pleasant outside, so my mum is going to sit with me in my conservatory,so I can play with her shoes.
> Zola xx


Dear Zola,

That's so nice. And a forever memory  keep up the good work. I like mommy dearest's feet too as long as shell take me outside 

Sapphire


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww!
> 
> MaNaAk


Aww that is so lovely. X


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 25, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone.

We've spent the morning in the pet play pen just outside the front door because it's been raining. We've eaten well and we've both been digging.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 25, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> That's so nice. And a forever memory  keep up the good work. I like mommy dearest's feet too as long as shell take me outside
> 
> Sapphire


Do you have a preference for any special shoes ? I like black ones with red trim and laces I can play with.
Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 25, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Do you have a preference for any special shoes ? I like black ones with red trim and laces I can play with.
> Zola x


The sun did eventually come out so we got some time outside.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 25, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I actually ended up with a farm grown tomato today anyway. Yeah... My sister in law brought me one. I know what "I'll" be having for breakfast tomorrow. I might share.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mommy dearest


It sucked. What happened to farm grown?


zolasmum said:


> Do you have a preference for any special shoes ? I like black ones with red trim and laces I can play with.
> Zola x


Dear Zola,

I can smell out her feet even if she's not wearing shoes . If her feet will walk me out side I'm good 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The sun did eventually come out so we got some time outside.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Good morning everyone!

Just comforting Daisy after her latest injection.

Jacky and MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Just comforting Daisy after her latest injection.
> 
> Jacky and MaNaAk


Dear Daisy - you are very good and brave, and you will feel much better soon. MaNaAk takes very good care of you.
Love from Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy - you are very good and brave, and you will feel much better soon. MaNaAk takes very good care of you.
> Love from Zola xx


Thankyou Zola.

I tried to resist the anti-inflammatory medication but to no avail. However I did get a cuddle from MaNaAk and now we are having breakfast.

Daisy xx


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola.
> 
> I tried to resist the anti-inflammatory medication but to no avail. However I did get a cuddle from MaNaAk and now we are having breakfast.
> 
> Daisy xx


Hello Daisy and Jackie - and Sapphire and Ernie,if you are interested - this morning I went to a craft market beside the canal in Bude and lots of people saw me and wanted to touch and stroke me - it was really nice, as there was a little boy who said I looked like a sculpture (something my mum often says about sulcate tortoises, but not about me ! ) - and several ladies said how much they loved me ! I quite enjoy times like that, but I know my mum and dad love me best of all.
Zola xxxx


----------



## Connie Jo (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> As you all know because I live in a flat I can't leave Jacky and Daisy outside when I'm so I leave them in the bathroom as they have the window, laminated flooring and warmth. Please see the condition of the bathroom after their latest visit:
> 
> ...


What kind of tortoises are they, I missed that


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Daisy and Jackie - and Sapphire and Ernie,if you are interested - this morning I went to a craft market beside the canal in Bude and lots of people saw me and wanted to touch and stroke me - it was really nice, as there was a little boy who said I looked like a sculpture (something my mum often says about sulcate tortoises, but not about me ! ) - and several ladies said how much they loved me ! I quite enjoy times like that, but I know my mum and dad love me best of all.
> Zola xxxx


Aww! Wish I was able to touch you Zola. I bought some solution to put in Daisy's water when she has her soak and the shop owner had his Aldabra tortoises's. They will out grow that vivarium soon. I also bought Jacky and Daisy some strawberries because Daisy gets run down after her jab and she's been so good.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

Connie Jo said:


> What kind of tortoises are they, I missed that





Connie Jo said:


> What kind of tortoises are they, I missed that





Jacky (86) is on the left and Daisy (79) is on the right they are Greek tortoises. Could we see a picture of your tortoises please? 

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww! Wish I was able to touch you Zola. I bought some solution to put in Daisy's water when she has her soak and the shop owner had his Aldabra tortoises's. They will out grow that vivarium soon. I also bought Jacky and Daisy some strawberries because Daisy gets run down after her jab and she's been so good.
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear Daisy - you are very brave again, and I admire you very much. I have never had an injection, but I don't think I would be as brave as you. Please get better soon.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

Thankyou Zola. I will tell Daisy in the morning as she has gone to bed. I thought that the lump on her neck looked smaller this evening.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola. I will tell Daisy in the morning as she has gone to bed. I thought that the lump on her neck looked smaller this evening.
> 
> MaNaAk


Are you on your way to bed Zola?

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Are you on your way to bed Zola?
> 
> MaNaAk


Not yet - I will be sitting on my mum's lap soon - she gives me some treats (cucumber and romaine lettuce) and we watch tv, together with my dad - don't know what programme yet - and I go to sleep. Then my dad carries me, wrapped in my towel, to my sleeping box, and I stay there until morning.
I would like to meet you one day, and if we do, you can touch my shell, if you like.
Love from Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 26, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Not yet - I will be sitting on my mum's lap soon - she gives me some treats (cucumber and romaine lettuce) and we watch tv, together with my dad - don't know what programme yet - and I go to sleep. Then my dad carries me, wrapped in my towel, to my sleeping box, and I stay there until morning.
> I would like to meet you one day, and if we do, you can touch my shell, if you like.
> Love from Zola xx


I would love to Zola by the way I got Jacky in quickly as I felt she was going to do something as she was on her way to the Pet Carrier!

They are both fast asleep now and infact Jacky was a sleep when I picked her up.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 27, 2022)

Good morning Zola,

Thankyou for your support. Are you awake? We are having tomato for breakfast.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola,
> 
> Thankyou for your support. Are you awake? We are having tomato for breakfast.
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy - I am up now - when my dad had his breakfast, he woke me up and carried me into my conservatory to put me under my basking light and wake up properly. In a little while we will all go out in the car - it is sunny and warm, and we will have to find a place that isn't too full of people, which won't be easy on a Bank Holiday weekend 
Later, I will go for a walk with my dad along the coast path so I can have a good look at the sea. I hope you will have a sunny day - and lots of lovely food
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 27, 2022)

Dear Zola,

It sounds lovely where you are. We have been basking and soaking and best of all having strawberries. MaNaAk is particularly pleased with me because apparently I did my business. She's also pleased with Jacky for being an inspiration!

It was overcast earlier but the sun is out now.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> It sounds lovely where you are. We have been basking and soaking and best of all having strawberries. MaNaAk is particularly pleased with me because apparently I did my business. She's also pleased with Jacky for being an inspiration!
> 
> ...


Hello Daisy - I have just come back from a walk with my dad - it was sunny and the sea was a really lovely blue. There weren't as many people as we expected, and I didn't get to meet anyone special. Now I am going to have some food and then play with my mum's feet - she has put my favourite shoes on, which is kind of her.
I will not be getting any strawberries, but mum has got a promising new cucumber for me !
Zola xx


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> View attachment 349222
> 
> Jacky (86) is on the left and Daisy (79) is on the right they are Greek tortoises. Could we see a picture of your tortoises please?
> 
> MaNaAk


hello Jacky & Daisy

you are both very beautiful. Ernie & Amanda are pleased you are having a lovely time except your injection. You are very lucky to have such a lovely mum


love
amanda xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 27, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> hello Jacky & Daisy
> 
> you are both very beautiful. Ernie & Amanda are pleased you are having a lovely time except your injection. You are very lucky to have such a lovely mum
> 
> ...


Our mum bought flowers to remember our first mum today Ernie and Amanda.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Our mum bought flowers to remember our first mum today Ernie and Amanda.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


That's lovely - She would be very proud of how well you are looking after her little ones.
Angie xx


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Our mum bought flowers to remember our first mum today Ernie and Amanda.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Aww I’m sorry to hear that you lost your first mum, you are very lucky girls to have had 2 special mums. 
sending you all big hugs  Ernie &Amandaxx



MaNaAk said:


> Our mum bought flowers to remember our first mum today Ernie and Amanda.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 31, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone!

Just letting you know that Daisy has finished her antibiotics and she has been very brave. Yesterday she was given an extra helping of lunch because I hogged the food.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Just letting you know that Daisy has finished her antibiotics and she has been very brave. Yesterday she was given an extra helping of lunch because I hogged the food.
> 
> Jacky


Congratulations to Daisy for being so brave - she deserves some extra lunch, definitely !!
I am going out with my dad for a walk - earlier today, I went into a shop with him, and the owner came rushing out shouting " It's Zola" !!! Then other people came round too - I hadn't been in the shop for a very long time, but they remembered me, and were so pleased to see me - it was really nice 
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Congratulations to Daisy for being so brave - she deserves some extra lunch, definitely !!
> I am going out with my dad for a walk - earlier today, I went into a shop with him, and the owner came rushing out shouting " It's Zola" !!! Then other people came round too - I hadn't been in the shop for a very long time, but they remembered me, and were so pleased to see me - it was really nice
> Zola xxx


Aww Zola you're famous! Awww!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww Zola you're famous! Awww!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Dear Jacky and Daisy - I have just come back from a very long walk by the sea - the tide was out, so we could just walk along the sand. We sat down on a rock and my dad was giving me some cucumber slices -then along came two little tiny twin boys with their parents. They were watching me, and eventually one asked if he could feed me. He did, and I was very good, and didn't try to bite his teeny little fingers at all. Then the other one also fed me. My dad said he thought they were the smallest children ever to feed me - and maybe now they will get a tortoise of their own.
Love from Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - I have just come back from a very long walk by the sea - the tide was out, so we could just walk along the sand. We sat down on a rock and my dad was giving me some cucumber slices -then along came two little tiny twin boys with their parents. They were watching me, and eventually one asked if he could feed me. He did, and I was very good, and didn't try to bite his teeny little fingers at all. Then the other one also fed me. My dad said he thought they were the smallest children ever to feed me - and maybe now they will get a tortoise of their own.
> Love from Zola xx


Dear Zola,

Did they rub your head or your shell?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - I have just come back from a very long walk by the sea - the tide was out, so we could just walk along the sand. We sat down on a rock and my dad was giving me some cucumber slices -then along came two little tiny twin boys with their parents. They were watching me, and eventually one asked if he could feed me. He did, and I was very good, and didn't try to bite his teeny little fingers at all. Then the other one also fed me. My dad said he thought they were the smallest children ever to feed me - and maybe now they will get a tortoise of their own.
> Love from Zola xx


Dear Zola

I’m not big enough to go to the beach but that sounds amazing.
You were very good not biting their little fingers. ( sorry for butting into your conversation, I live with a big dog who barks at me sometimes & I just ignore him lol.

love Ernie


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Did they rub your head or your shell?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


They stroked my shell a little bit, but I don't think my dad would let them touch my head. I like it when little children stroke me, because they try to be very careful and gentle - sometimes grown-ups who think they know all about tortoises can be quite rough - they will say 'tortoises like a rough stroke" and maybe some do, but I certainly don't !
What sort of stroke do you like, Jacky and Daisy?
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 31, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Zola
> 
> I’m not big enough to go to the beach but that sounds amazing.
> You were very good not biting their little fingers. ( sorry for butting into your conversation, I live with a big dog who barks at me sometimes & I just ignore him lol.
> ...


Yes Zola was very well behaved.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi Jacky & Daisy

How are you & your mum?

love. 
Ernie & Amanda


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> They stroked my shell a little bit, but I don't think my dad would let them touch my head. I like it when little children stroke me, because they try to be very careful and gentle - sometimes grown-ups who think they know all about tortoises can be quite rough - they will say 'tortoises like a rough stroke" and maybe some do, but I certainly don't !
> What sort of stroke do you like, Jacky and Daisy?
> Zola xx


We like it to be gentle but we don't always like being picked up we try to gently push MaNaAk's hand. Also Jacky didn't mean to scratch her hand with her spurs the other week!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Aug 31, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Hi Jacky & Daisy
> 
> How are you & your mum?
> 
> ...


We're all okay and we shall all have a party when MaNaAk goes to meet her friends from Malaysia! 

Hope you two are okay.

MaNaAk

PS: Jacky has promised to weigh herself before MaNaAk.


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 31, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Zola
> 
> I’m not big enough to go to the beach but that sounds amazing.
> You were very good not biting their little fingers. ( sorry for butting into your conversation, I live with a big dog who barks at me sometimes & I just ignore him lol.
> ...


Dear Ernie 
I am very glad you igloore the dog - if you try to get friendly,he will think you are having a game, and pick you up and scratch your beautiful shell.Dogs can be very silly, and clever people like us tortoises have to be careful near them.
Zola x


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Ernie
> I am very glad you igloore the dog - if you try to get friendly,he will think you are having a game, and pick you up and scratch your beautiful shell.Dogs can be very silly, and clever people like us tortoises have to be careful near them.
> Zola x


He likes to tell mum when I get out of bed in the morning so I can have a head rub so he’s not all bad. Mum keeps a close eye on him when I come out to play.
Ernie x


AmandaF said:


> Dear Zola
> 
> I’m not big enough to go to the beach but that sounds amazing.
> You were very good not biting their little fingers. ( sorry for butting into your conversation, I live with a big dog who barks at me sometimes & I just ignore him lol.
> ...


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We're all okay and we shall all have a party when MaNaAk goes to meet her friends from Malaysia!
> 
> Hope you two are okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaF (Aug 31, 2022)

We hope you have a good party, Sarah is coming to look after me, when mum goes away for her sons wedding, I will try to be good.
we hope MaNaAk has a lovely time with her friend.
love
Ernie & Amanda x


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 1, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> We hope you have a good party, Sarah is coming to look after me, when mum goes away for her sons wedding, I will try to be good.
> we hope MaNaAk has a lovely time with her friend.
> love
> Ernie & Amanda x


Good morning Ernie,

How long will your mum be gone for and when is she going?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 1, 2022)

Dear Jacky and Daisy - is your mum going today to meet her friend, or is it tomorrow ? Angie has got a bit confused. Tomorrow we are going to Barnstaple to get more radicchio for me, and also because my mum has a hospital appointment. I like the drive there, as a lot of it is on small roads which can look very pretty, and of course I am on my mum's lap all the way - sometimes I sleep, and sometimes I supervise my dad's driving !


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - is your mum going today to meet her friend, or is it tomorrow ? Angie has got a bit confused. Tomorrow we are going to Barnstaple to get more radicchio for me, and also because my mum has a hospital appointment. I like the drive there, as a lot of it is on small roads which can look very pretty, and of course I am on my mum's lap all the way - sometimes I sleep, and sometimes I supervise my dad's driving !


Dear Zola,

Mum's going tomorrow but do you live in Devon? That's a very pretty part of the country and a lovely ride. Enjoy that radicchio whatever that is and good luck to your dear mum.

At least you're not like Daisy on your mum's lap as she can't be in a car for five minutes!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Mum's going tomorrow but do you live in Devon? That's a very pretty part of the country and a lovely ride. Enjoy that radicchio whatever that is and good luck to your dear mum.
> 
> ...


Yes, we live in North Devon - very close to the border with Cornwall.
This is me with radicchio, a few years ago..
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 1, 2022)

Oh that 


zolasmum said:


> Yes, we live in North Devon - very close to the border with Cornwall.
> This is me with radicchio, a few years ago..
> Zola xx
> View attachment 349441


That looks nice!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Oh that
> 
> That looks nice!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


My mum and dad could only get little bits in mixed salad bags, until we found a place that would order whole ones for me. We get 3 usually at a time and they keep for several weeks - ! love them, and fortunately my mum and dad don't like them at all, so they are All Mine !!!
Zola xx


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 1, 2022)

I have just been reading in the paper that one of the new names chosen for major storms over the next year is........
DAISY !!!
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> My mum and dad could only get little bits in mixed salad bags, until we found a place that would order whole ones for me. We get 3 usually at a time and they keep for several weeks - ! love them, and fortunately my mum and dad don't like them at all, so they are All Mine !!!
> Zola xx


You lucky soul Zola.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I have just been reading in the paper that one of the new names chosen for major storms over the next year is........
> DAISY !!!
> Angie xx


Wow!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 3, 2022)

Good evening everyone!

I had a great time entertaining Daisy whilst MaNaAk was in Leicester. I decided to climb on the mop resulting in it being confiscated by the neighbour who was looking in on us but I carried on enjoying myself by making mess on the bathroom scales and floor and scratching the plastic bag covering the toilet paper.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 3, 2022)

Dear Ernie, Zola and Sapphire,

I couldn't believe my eyes at least I went to toilet in the tray not like Jacky.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Ernie, Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes at least I went to toilet in the tray not like Jacky.
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy and Jacky - I am very glad that you both had a good time while your mum was away - and you must have managed to hide all the wine bottles before she got back, which was very clever of you !! I'm sure she was very pleased to see all was well when she got home - and also you must have been happy to see her again. 
What good and sensible ladies you are.
Zola xxx
and Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I had a great time entertaining Daisy whilst MaNaAk was in Leicester. I decided to climb on the mop resulting in it being confiscated by the neighbour who was looking in on us but I carried on enjoying myself by making mess on the bathroom scales and floor and scratching the plastic bag covering the toilet paper.
> 
> Jacky


I tried to get the toilet paper out to clear up !

Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I had a great time entertaining Daisy whilst MaNaAk was in Leicester. I decided to climb on the mop resulting in it being confiscated by the neighbour who was looking in on us but I carried on enjoying myself by making mess on the bathroom scales and floor and scratching the plastic bag covering the toilet paper.
> 
> Jacky


Dear Jacky,

I figure you were just trying to mop up your mess  like I would. And well that's a good excuse anyway 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 4, 2022)

Dear Ernie, Sapphire and Zola,

The neighbour that confiscated the mop came to return the spare keys and explained to MaNaAk that she had a lot of difficulty trying to get me from between the toilet mop and pet cleaner (this was turned off and quite safe). MaNaAk told her that I was probably resisting as she was trying to pull me out! She told the neighbour about the time when Daisy wedged herself under the fence and refused to budge. We Greeks are very strong!

Jacky

PS: !

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 4, 2022)

Oh, it's lovely to hear from you,Jacky - I expect you are very strong, and getting stronger every year - like me !! I am glad MaNaAk is back safely with you, and hope that she had a good time with her friend. It is raining very hard here in Devon at the moment, and it makes a noise on my conservatory roof, but I'm going to watch tv now with my mum and dad - then I shall go to bed.
Love from Zola xx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Ernie, Sapphire and Zola,
> 
> The neighbour that confiscated the mop came to return the spare keys and explained to MaNaAk that she had a lot of difficulty trying to get me from between the toilet mop and pet cleaner (this was turned off and quite safe). MaNaAk told her that I was probably resisting as she was trying to pull me out! She told the neighbour about the time when Daisy wedged herself under the fence and refused to budge. We Greeks are very strong!
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky

About that time I would feel like a rat caught in a trap. Which I was . I guess I'll have to come up with another excuse next time 

Love Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 5, 2022)

Good morning Sapphire, Ernie and Zola,

We were wondering whether any of you were thinking about slowing down for hibernation yet. We were thinking about it but it has warmed up again and now we're back to munching.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Sapphire, Ernie and Zola,
> 
> We were wondering whether any of you were thinking about slowing down for hibernation yet. We were thinking about it but it has warmed up again and now we're back to munching.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Not me - I have never hibernated - partly because my mum and dad would feel so lonely without me, partly because I would miss out on any Christmas cards and presents, partly because it is the only time of year when I get a brussels sprout, and partly because I like to have a special Christmas photo that I can send to my friends.
So I have never hibernated, and it works out fine for me.
Love from Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 5, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Not me - I have never hibernated - partly because my mum and dad would feel so lonely without me, partly because I would miss out on any Christmas cards and presents, partly because it is the only time of year when I get a brussels sprout, and partly because I like to have a special Christmas photo that I can send to my friends.
> So I have never hibernated, and it works out fine for me.
> Love from Zola xx


I didn't hibernate last year and probably won't hibernate this year. MaNaAk gave me a Brussel sprout and I have her a funny look. We also got a Xmas present from MaNaAk's friend Tracy. It was dried tortoise food from a garden centre and I got to try this on Xmas day. I wasn't so keen as I like fresh dandelions. Jacky had her share three months later but she likes fresh dandelions as well.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I didn't hibernate last year and probably won't hibernate this year. MaNaAk gave me a Brussel sprout and I have her a funny look. We also got a Xmas present from MaNaAk's friend Tracy. It was dried tortoise food from a garden centre and I got to try this on Xmas day. I wasn't so keen as I like fresh dandelions. Jacky had her share three months later but she likes fresh dandelions as well.
> 
> Daisy


That's nice - I shall be able to write to you still, and compare Xmas experiences.
Zola xx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 5, 2022)

Dear Jacky, Daisy, Zola, and Ernie,

My mom never lets me go to sleep for a long time. I guess I keep her entertained. She loves to keep giving me good food all year long though and my shell keeps getting prettier. I think I like looking handsomer and handsomer every year.

Sapphire.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 5, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> That's nice - I shall be able to write to you still, and compare Xmas experiences.
> Zola xx


Looking forward to hearing from you Zola.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 5, 2022)

How about Ernie and Sapphire?

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 6, 2022)

We slept through a lightning show last night.

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We slept through a lightning show last night.
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


Wow - that must have been pretty scary - I'm glad you were asleep - very wise of you.
There has been a lot of rain here, and very strong winds - recently my mum and dad had a wood - cutting expert here to sort out a large tree close to the house - they are glad they did, as it would have been dangerous. 
Yesterday, when we went to look at the sea, it was a very very dark blue colour - I wonder if it was the same in Southend.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Wow - that must have been pretty scary - I'm glad you were asleep - very wise of you.
> There has been a lot of rain here, and very strong winds - recently my mum and dad had a wood - cutting expert here to sort out a large tree close to the house - they are glad they did, as it would have been dangerous.
> Yesterday, when we went to look at the sea, it was a very very dark blue colour - I wonder if it was the same in Southend.
> Zola xx


Beautiful Zola. Unfortunately we are near the river Thames and usually the tide is in or out. MaNaAk likes to go and look at wildfowl but once she and our late mum visited Danbury Lakes where MaNaAk saw a terrapin. The terrapin was gorgeous and posing on a log.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 6, 2022)

We think you must have more light in your garden now. How do you keep warm in Winter?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Beautiful Zola. Unfortunately we are near the river Thames and usually the tide is in or out. MaNaAk likes to go and look at wildfowl but once she and our late mum visited Danbury Lakes where MaNaAk saw a terrapin. The terrapin was gorgeous and posing on a log.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Sometimes there are terrapins in the local lakes, but they are removed as they eat all the fish, which makes the fishermen very cross, as they have paid to fish there. Also the fish help to keep the water quality up. 
Zola


MaNaAk said:


> We think you must have more light in your garden now. How do you keep warm in Winter?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


In winter, I have an oil filled radiator in my conservatory, which has a thermostat, and also a fan heater for emergencies - also the sliding glass doors between my room and the living-room are mostly kept open, so the central heating from the living room warms it too. There is a wooden barrier between the two rooms, which my mum and dad can step over, but I am unable to get over - though I have tried many times !!
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Sometimes there are terrapins in the local lakes, but they are removed as they eat all the fish, which makes the fishermen very cross, as they have paid to fish there. Also the fish help to keep the water quality up.
> Zola
> 
> In winter, I have an oil filled radiator in my conservatory, which has a thermostat, and also a fan heater for emergencies - also the sliding glass doors between my room and the living-room are mostly kept open, so the central heating from the living room warms it too. There is a wooden barrier between the two rooms, which my mum and dad can step over, but I am unable to get over - though I have tried many times !!
> Zola xx


That sounds cosy Zola. Jacky and Daisy didn't get to go back out for their fresh air this evening after I came back from teaching because it started to rain. Anyway I put them to bed and they went straight off to sleep.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> That sounds cosy Zola. Jacky and Daisy didn't get to go back out for their fresh air this evening after I came back from teaching because it started to rain. Anyway I put them to bed and they went straight off to sleep.
> 
> MaNaAk


It has been raining extremely heavily here too, so Zola didn't get his sea walk with his dad this afternoon - anyway, the wind was very strong for walking on the cliff path. I wonder if Jacky and Daisy are tired out after all their partying when you were away ! You didn't say how your trip to Leicester went - did you have a good time, or was it a bit 
sad seeing your friend again?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> It has been raining extremely heavily here too, so Zola didn't get his sea walk with his dad this afternoon - anyway, the wind was very strong for walking on the cliff path. I wonder if Jacky and Daisy are tired out after all their partying when you were away ! You didn't say how your trip to Leicester went - did you have a good time, or was it a bit
> sad seeing your friend again?
> Angie


Yes it was very good but I felt I was just getting into the holiday. Leicester is beautiful city but my friend is on her way back to Malaysia having left at 5.30 pm. She should arrive fourteen hours later.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes it was very good but I felt I was just getting into the holiday. Leicester is beautiful city but my friend is on her way back to Malaysia having left at 5.30 pm. She should arrive fourteen hours later.
> 
> Natrah


Good morning,

We have some sun so the girls are out. I did try to give Daisy her medicine with her the right way but she refused so I had to turn her on her back, get the syringe in her mouth and turn her back again. Ho! Hum! Does Sapphire hibernate and how about Ernie?

We went to a lovely Turkish Restaurant in Leicester with lovely prices. I would have loved to have looked around the Richard III Visitor Centre but I can always go again. The town centre was lovely and I wish we had a market like that.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 7, 2022)

Jacky doesn't like soaking:


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 7, 2022)

Good morning MaNaAk, Jackie, Daisy, Sapphire & Zola

I am a leopard tortoise so I don’t hibernate, at the moment I live in a vivarium. When I get too big for my vivarium, mum has asked one of her lovely sons to build me a big tortoise house for me, which he said he will do. Mum weighed me the other day & couldn‘t believe how much weight I had gained. Jackie looks like she is desperate to get on the scales again lol.
love Ernie (I dictated this lol)


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 7, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Good morning MaNaAk, Jackie, Daisy, Sapphire & Zola
> 
> I am a leopard tortoise so I don’t hibernate, at the moment I live in a vivarium. When I get too big for my vivarium, mum has asked one of her lovely sons to build me a big tortoise house for me, which he said he will do. Mum weighed me the other day & couldn‘t believe how much weight I had gained. Jackie looks like she is desperate to get on the scales again lol.
> love Ernie (I dictated this lol)


I agree, you can see the yearning in Jacky's pose as she looks at those scales - I wonder why she loves them so much ! Is it because they wobble? How much do you weigh, Ernie ?
Zola x


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 7, 2022)

I now weigh 378g. Mum hasn‘t weighed me in quite a while so we were both surprised. Maybe it is the wobble Jackie loves.
what do you like doing Zola? 
love Ernie x


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 7, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> I now weigh 378g. Mum hasn‘t weighed me in quite a while so we were both surprised. Maybe it is the wobble Jackie loves.
> what do you like doing Zola?
> love Ernie x


One of my very favourite things is playing with my mum's shoes ( while she is wearing them). She likes to sit in my conservatory with me - she often wears slightly stretchy loose black trousers, and black fabric shoes with laces and some red trimming on them. I like to stroke the shoes, and play with the laces - also I play with the hem of her trousers - I hold it in my beak, then let go so it springs back - and sometimes pull a bit right into my shell ! Also, I like to put my head on her shoe under the hem, so it tickles my neck. I can play for a long time when my mum has time to sit there with me !
Zola x


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning,
> 
> We have some sun so the girls are out. I did try to give Daisy her medicine with her the right way but she refused so I had to turn her on her back, get the syringe in her mouth and turn her back again. Ho! Hum! Does Sapphire hibernate and how about Ernie?
> 
> ...


I have never hibernated Sapphire in the 15 years I've had him. He's a Russian and wasn't in perfect health so I don't. I also don't understand completely how to and don't want to take a chance. I've also read that a Russian doesn't really need to hibernate anyway. He does slow down in the winter a bit and I let him. But I do his regular care everyday anyway and he gets back to his regular activities around mid December. I would never hibernate a tortoise though that's not in perfect health no matter what kind it is.

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 8, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I have never hibernated Sapphire in the 15 years I've had him. He's a Russian and wasn't in perfect health so I don't. I also don't understand completely how to and don't want to take a chance. I've also read that a Russian doesn't really need to hibernate anyway. He does slow down in the winter a bit and I let him. But I do his regular care everyday anyway and he gets back to his regular activities around mid December. I would never hibernate a tortoise though that's not in perfect health no matter what kind it is.
> 
> Cathie


When we first had Zola, he was a rather fragile little thing, and we knew it wouldn't be a good idea to hibernate him - and when I realised it wasn't essential at all, we preferred to keep him with us, and if he wanted to slow down, he could do so. I think it's different for a tortoise who has been in the habit of hibernating - unless, as you say, they are not in perfect health.
I certainly don't think Zola has suffered from not hibernating - he is happy with the situation !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> When we first had Zola, he was a rather fragile little thing, and we knew it wouldn't be a good idea to hibernate him - and when I realised it wasn't essential at all, we preferred to keep him with us, and if he wanted to slow down, he could do so. I think it's different for a tortoise who has been in the habit of hibernating - unless, as you say, they are not in perfect health.
> I certainly don't think Zola has suffered from not hibernating - he is happy with the situation !
> Angie


As long as you know he's happy that's what counts. Daisy still has some medication to get through so I think I'll phone the vet on Monday as he will want to talk to me after consult. My hours as a Piano and Violin teacher are strange and Daisy is okay at the moment. Meanwhile I will be looking at another enclosure for her. She is okay and was moving about whilst soaking this morning. My friend has arrived safely back in Malaysia but she is very tired. I would like to go there one day but I am looking for a flat to buy with a bit of garden for the girls. They come first. Can't believe Daisy will be 80 on the 22nd September (mum's birthday) and Jacky who likes to play with the bathroom scales and mop wil be 87 on the 19th October (dad's birthday).

MaNaAk


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 8, 2022)

That sounds like good fun Zola. 
How long have you had Zola? Did you rescue him?

what do Jackie & Daisy like to do?


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 8, 2022)

Hello everyone - it rained a lot today, so I didn't get a walk with my dad, but one nice thing happened - the chimney sweep came, so now we can have some nice fires again. I like to sit with my mum, looking at the flames, and sometimes I lie against her shoulder and put my head on her face. I like that, and we can stay that way for a long time. I know it makes her happy,too.
My birthday is the same as my mum's -July 8th, and I also have a half-birthday on January 27th, which is my dad's birthday - I get special treats then too.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 8, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> That sounds like good fun Zola.
> How long have you had Zola? Did you rescue him?
> 
> what do Jackie & Daisy like to do?


We have had Zola since he was a baby and now he is 22.He wasn't a rescue. At that time there were very few tortoises for sale in theUK, because of newish legislation that they had to be captive bred, and nobody here was breeding them. We went to a friend's pet shop, to get bird food, and he had these 2 little babies. One had a split in his shell, but we fell in love with him -never having planned to get a tortoise at all. But you know how it is, with love at first sight !!! 
If you want to know more about him, I posted a long introduction in September or October 2020 - it is in the Introductions thread - about him and his life. I had joined the forum a long time previously,but never felt brave enough to post anything before . 
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 8, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy like to bask although they are also quite keen on hiding. The mop and bathroom scales are their favourite toys. Also they do like climbing when they are outside.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky and Daisy like to bask although they are also quite keen on hiding. The mop and bathroom scales are their favourite toys. Also they do like climbing when they are outside.
> 
> MaNaAk


I would love to see them climbing - what is the highest thing they have climbed?
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I would love to see them climbing - what is the highest thing they have climbed?
> Angie


Dear Angie,

We had a small compost heap with some bricks and lumps of wood in the back garden of the old house and I once said to mum "would you like to come and see the flying tortoise? Come and see the flying tortoise!" Jacky had climbed to the top and sort of suspended herself with her legs flailing everywhere! Today it must be warmer as her found her trying to make her way out of the pet carrier and climbing over Daisy.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 9, 2022)

Dear Zola, 

We're sure you're good at climbing.

Jacky and Daisy

PS: I had a rude awakening from Jacky today.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> We had a small compost heap with some bricks and lumps of wood in the back garden of the old house and I once said to mum "would you like to come and see the flying tortoise? Come and see the flying tortoise!" Jacky had climbed to the top and sort of suspended herself with her legs flailing everywhere! Today it must be warmer as her found her trying to make her way out of the pet carrier and climbing over Daisy.
> 
> Natrah


It must have been amazing to see Jacky flying !! I like to fly too - mostly at Halloween.
Zola x

.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> It must have been amazing to see Jacky flying !! I like to fly too - mostly at Halloween.
> Zola x
> View attachment 349691
> .


Wow! Actually Zola we actually also have fireworks at the end of Southend Pier and it would be lovely to see them as we are three minutes walk from the seaside.

MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> It must have been amazing to see Jacky flying !! I like to fly too - mostly at Halloween.
> Zola x
> View attachment 349691
> .


Can mummy and daddy fly as well Zola?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Can mummy and daddy fly as well Zola?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


No, I'm afraid not - my mum went to Greece, and had a ride strapped to a parachute being pulled along by a boat - she loved it, but that's the nearest she got to proper flying, She also had a ride in a small helicopter down the Grand Canyon in America - that was pretty exciting too !! My dad has gone on a plane lots of times, but that doesn't really count. And neither of them have flown on a broomstick. It's good fun !
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> No, I'm afraid not - my mum went to Greece, and had a ride strapped to a parachute being pulled along by a boat - she loved it, but that's the nearest she got to proper flying, She also had a ride in a small helicopter down the Grand Canyon in America - that was pretty exciting too !! My dad has gone on a plane lots of times, but that doesn't really count. And neither of them have flown on a broomstick. It's good fun !
> Zola xx


Dear Zola,

Your mum would have flown to Greece wouldn't she?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Your mum would have flown to Greece wouldn't she?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Actually no - she travelled by ferry and train. She has been to Canada to meet Richard's mum and dad, and also 
by plane to the USA - but the parascending was the best ever !! It felt like she was really flying - like a dream !!
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 10, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Actually no - she travelled by ferry and train. She has been to Canada to meet Richard's mum and dad, and also
> by plane to the USA - but the parascending was the best ever !! It felt like she was really flying - like a dream !!
> Zola xx


The countryside must have been amazing! Did she see any tortoises on the way?

Jacky and Daisy


PS: When I got back from teaching the bathroom had been rearranged and the one responsible is now basking outside!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 10, 2022)

Can you two fly Sapphire and Ernie?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Can you two fly Sapphire and Ernie?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Sapphire is a monkey disguised as a tortoise. He climbs walls and gets himself in trooouble.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 11, 2022)

I am keeping a

n eye on Jacky!


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 11, 2022)

Dear Jacky and Daisy - 

It's wonderful to see that determination !
I had a nice walk with my dad yesterday, and we met two little girls who said they had a pet with them too, and showed me a sweet little crab ! They called him " Greenie" - but I don't think they will be able to keep him.- he was just their pet for a day., because he belongs in a rock pool.
Of course, I am not a pet, any more than you are - we are animal companions - and very good at our job,too !!
Love from Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy -
> 
> It's wonderful to see that determination !
> I had a nice walk with my dad yesterday, and we met two little girls who said they had a pet with them too, and showed me a sweet little crab ! They called him " Greenie" - but I don't think they will be able to keep him.- he was just their pet for a day., because he belongs in a rock pool.
> ...


We have a picture of you with your mum and Zola.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 11, 2022)

Good evening everyone.

I'm just letting you know that I will be phoning the vet tomorrow to see if he has Daisy's final results. She still has some anti-inflammatory medication but I need to know where we go from here. Will she need to be spayed, what about those unfertilised eggs and she is not going to the toilet properly although she will probably go to the toilet if I take her to the vets. I do worry about her but she is under a vet and I am doing my best. On Tuesday I shall be going to my local reptile shop to discuss getting a better enclosure one that could suit Jacky as well if she was taken ill.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I'm just letting you know that I will be phoning the vet tomorrow to see if he has Daisy's final results. She still has some anti-inflammatory medication but I need to know where we go from here. Will she need to be spayed, what about those unfertilised eggs and she is not going to the toilet properly although she will probably go to the toilet if I take her to the vets. I do worry about her but she is under a vet and I am doing my best. On Tuesday I shall be going to my local reptile shop to discuss getting a better enclosure one that could suit Jacky as well if she was taken ill.
> 
> MaNaAk


It's good that you are going to discuss Daisy with the vet - surely he will have her results by now - he should be contacting you, really, not leaving you to worry. As you say, you are doing the best you can, in a difficult situation - I hope he will be helpful.
It's Daisy's birthday soon, isn't it - she needs to be fit to party all night, after all !
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 11, 2022)

I got to crawl on MaNaAk's feet this morning but she was wary of me biting her.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I got to crawl on MaNaAk's feet this morning but she was wary of me biting her.
> 
> Jacky





MaNaAk said:


> I got to crawl on MaNaAk's feet this morning but she was wary of me biting her.
> 
> Jacky


Good morning everyone,

I phoned the vet and he wasn't but I can phone back on Thursday one of my freer days. Daisy's okay and she was quite when soaking. She still has medicine and I can pursue my other concern getting a better enclosure for her this winter. Zola and Sapphire what type of enclosure do you two have. Also madam is her old energetic self.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I phoned the vet and he wasn't but I can phone back on Thursday one of my freer days. Daisy's okay and she was quite when soaking. She still has medicine and I can pursue my other concern getting a better enclosure for her this winter. Zola and Sapphire what type of enclosure do you two have. Also madam is her old energetic self.
> 
> Natrah


Zola has a fairly large conservatory, which is HIS room, though it has a couple of chairs for mum and dad - and in one corner is his old wooden box that his dad made for him when we first got him. It has his basking lamp, and also I put his food there. The front of his box is mostly open (it had a perspex window when Richard made it and when we felt Zola was ready, he took the window out, and we put a wide ramp, because the box is raised off the floor. ) In the morning we bring him in from his sleeping box. and put him under his lamp. The room has lots of things for him to climb on and scrabble about - but he really likes one of us - usually me - to keep him company.The conservatory has several sets of fairy lights,heating,and some plants - including some large tomato plants which have hardly any fruit.!!
He doesn't have an actual outside enclosure, because it would be difficult to get a good fairly flat area, but one of us is constantly watching him when he is outside. 
If I had known what I do now, about tortoise care, we would have planned things differently, but the setup works, and we go by what seems to suit Zola.
I'm sorry that you haven't been able to speak to the vet - good luck with your next attempt.
Angie xx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 12, 2022)

Sapphire has to be inside in the winter around here. He has an enclosure like his outdoor one but it's not on the floor. Our floors are cooler in the winter. Also there's no lid now that I somewhat know  how to outsmart him. He has his little hidey hut I built and other places to hide but when he's active he usually isn't hiding and just runs around in his enclosure. He does have his own room and I keep the whole room fairly humid and warm. I'm comfortable with that also.because I get cold easier than most people. He gets the morning sun also until about 2 PM and it's very bright. Also more supplements because he can't be outside . It's nice because he always lets me know every year when the underground is warming up. I tell people that spring is coming  Sapphire said so 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 12, 2022)

I worry about Daisy but she's under a vet and I'm doing my best. My anxiety got to me a bit last night but I tell myself she's know worse and the lump on her neck looks smaller. She was quite active whilst soaking and also Jacky might be a bit mischievous but she is an inspiration and I can tell what makes her and even Daisy happy. I will take a few photos of the rooms where I could have the enclosure in tomorrow and show the owner of the Reptile Shop. I was very impressed with his Aldabra tortoises's enclosure but I bet it cost the earth. However it is an inspiration I don't have children but I tell myself that I am investing in Jacky and Daisy. I am also on another forum as I cared for dad with dementia we have a section where we discuss things other than our caring rolls and I have a thread called tortoises's so Zola, Sapphire and Ernie we also friends with two Sulcatas and a Hermann's tortoise.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I worry about Daisy but she's under a vet and I'm doing my best. My anxiety got to me a bit last night but I tell myself she's know worse and the lump on her neck looks smaller. She was quite active whilst soaking and also Jacky might be a bit mischievous but she is an inspiration and I can tell what makes her and even Daisy happy. I will take a few photos of the rooms where I could have the enclosure in tomorrow and show the owner of the Reptile Shop. I was very impressed with his Aldabra tortoises's enclosure but I bet it cost the earth. However it is an inspiration I don't have children but I tell myself that I am investing in Jacky and Daisy. I am also on another forum as I cared for dad with dementia we have a section where we discuss things other than our caring rolls and I have a thread called tortoises's so Zola, Sapphire and Ernie we also friends with two Sulcatas and a Hermann's tortoise.
> 
> MaNaAk


I have tortoise nightmares but they aren't as frequent since I found TFO. The knowledge here was obvious right away. It's helped because now I know what to strive for and clarification if I'm doing right or wrong. Also I've found a lot of wonderful people to talk to about my favorite subjects.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I have tortoise nightmares but they aren't as frequent since I found TFO. The knowledge here was obvious right away. It's helped because now I know what to strive for and clarification if I'm doing right or wrong. Also I've found a lot of wonderful people to talk to about my favorite subjects.
> 
> Cathie


Tortoises's are very very cute and funny. The two Sulcatas were supposed to be in the same enclosure but the male tortoise that was already there couldn't believe his luck and wouldn't leave his new female companion alone. The two of them had to be separated and some people on this forum may have thought that Jacky and Daisy shouldn't be together until they realised that Jacky and Daisy have been together for seventy-two years.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I worry about Daisy but she's under a vet and I'm doing my best. My anxiety got to me a bit last night but I tell myself she's know worse and the lump on her neck looks smaller. She was quite active whilst soaking and also Jacky might be a bit mischievous but she is an inspiration and I can tell what makes her and even Daisy happy. I will take a few photos of the rooms where I could have the enclosure in tomorrow and show the owner of the Reptile Shop. I was very impressed with his Aldabra tortoises's enclosure but I bet it cost the earth. However it is an inspiration I don't have children but I tell myself that I am investing in Jacky and Daisy. I am also on another forum as I cared for dad with dementia we have a section where we discuss things other than our caring rolls and I have a thread called tortoises's so Zola, Sapphire and Ernie we also friends with two Sulcatas and a Hermann's tortoise.
> 
> MaNaAk


I am sure you know, after all this time, that tortoises take a long time to recover from any illness or injury, so try not to worry about Daisy. Jacky really is an inspiration, as you say - I hope I am as determined and lively when I am her age - which won't be that long now !!
How lovely that you have friends on another forum - that must have been a great help when you were caring for your dad - the internet can be a wonderful thing, can't it. I wonder if your Hermann's tortoise friend is as special as Zola?
Richard and I don't have any family, and as far as we are concerned, Zola will inherit our house and everything, but we are still hoping to find someone who would be willing to look after him, keeping him in his familiar home - and of course, having a rather scruffy house in a very pretty part of the country, near the seaside,to live in. We have had a few ideas, and have talked to a solicitor, but it's something that I hope we won't need to settle for many years yet.
Angie xx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Tortoises's are very very cute and funny. The two Sulcatas were supposed to be in the same enclosure but the male tortoise that was already there couldn't believe his luck and wouldn't leave his new female companion alone. The two of them had to be separated and some people on this forum may have thought that Jacky and Daisy shouldn't be together until they realised that Jacky and Daisy have been together for seventy-two years.
> 
> MaNaAk


Yes seventy-two is so nice. I hope I reach that myself. What a wonderful family heirloom. A couple of pets that can go through generations. What other pet can do that for you?


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Tortoises's are very very cute and funny. The two Sulcatas were supposed to be in the same enclosure but the male tortoise that was already there couldn't believe his luck and wouldn't leave his new female companion alone. The two of them had to be separated and some people on this forum may have thought that Jacky and Daisy shouldn't be together until they realised that Jacky and Daisy have been together for seventy-two years.
> 
> MaNaAk


And well... I also have a cat and a house rabbit together. I have to make sure the rabbit doesn't bite the kitty's tail sometimes too


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 13, 2022)

Go


Cathie G said:


> And well... I also have a cat and a house rabbit together. I have to make sure the rabbit doesn't bite the kitty's tail sometimes too


So these are Sapphire's siblings. Do they all get on? Daisy must be okay today as she was tucking into dandelions straight after soaking!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 13, 2022)

Just found out the price of a possible enclosure it could be £300 but I think it's worth it.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just found out the price of a possible enclosure it could be £300 but I think it's worth it.
> 
> MaNaAk


That is a lot, true, but at least neither of them are likely to grow much bigger, so the enclosure would last for a long time. Have you a picture of it ?
Zola has been out for his daily drive, and is now going to accompany me to the medical centre,as I have to have blood test, etc. He will stay outside with his dad, as they are not as welcoming there as the hospital I go to for my head injections.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 13, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> That is a lot, true, but at least neither of them are likely to grow much bigger, so the enclosure would last for a long time. Have you a picture of it ?
> Zola has been out for his daily drive, and is now going to accompany me to the medical centre,as I have to have blood test, etc. He will stay outside with his dad, as they are not as welcoming there as the hospital I go to for my head injections.
> Angie


Dear Angie,

I just need to do some measurements before ordering it and possibly looking at other enclosure as well but otherwise Daisy is getting a big birthday present. I hope your blood tests are okay.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> I just need to do some measurements before ordering it and possibly looking at other enclosure as well but otherwise Daisy is getting a big birthday present. I hope your blood tests are okay.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I could be getting a big birthday surprise!

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I could be getting a big birthday surprise!
> 
> Daisy


Ooh, Daisy, I hope it will be something really nice !!! 
Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Go
> 
> So these are Sapphire's siblings. Do they all get on? Daisy must be okay today as she was tucking into dandelions straight after soaking!
> 
> MaNaAk


Yes but they've rarely met. Sapphire also has a Zebra Finch in his room. He is my last little survivor of a flock that lived and carried on for about 17 years. I'm Sapphire's main companion or maybe pet human  sometimes little toads, grasshoppers and praying mantis hang out in his outdoor enclosure with him though. Dilly the cat doesn't hunt but he's so playful I'm afraid he'll bat him about and accidentally hurt him. Razberri the bunny will definitely chew on him. I'm able to be with Sapphire and check on him on and off all day and night though. And we have a schedule that he knows. Of course he dictated it 

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 14, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yes but they've rarely met. Sapphire also has a Zebra Finch in his room. He is my last little survivor of a flock that lived and carried on for about 17 years. I'm Sapphire's main companion or maybe pet human  sometimes little toads, grasshoppers and praying mantis hang out in his outdoor enclosure with him though. Dilly the cat doesn't hunt but he's so playful I'm afraid he'll bat him about and accidentally hurt him. Razberri the bunny will definitely chew on him. I'm able to be with Sapphire and check on him on and off all day and night though. And we have a schedule that he knows. Of course he dictated it
> 
> Cathie


We rescued a tiny little toad who was outside our back door one very cold evening, some years ago. We didn't think he would survive the night, and brought him in - he lived for about 2 years - his name was Bonus. He got quite used to being handled, and my dad would put him on his arm and feed him mealworms -one at a time. I used to see him quite a lot, but he never came out with us, or into my conservatory. He was very beautiful, in a toadish way.
Here he is with my mum reading to him.
Zola xx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> We rescued a tiny little toad who was outside our back door one very cold evening, some years ago. We didn't think he would survive the night, and brought him in - he lived for about 2 years - his name was Bonus. He got quite used to being handled, and my dad would put him on his arm and feed him mealworms -one at a time. I used to see him quite a lot, but he never came out with us, or into my conservatory. He was very beautiful, in a toadish way.
> Here he is with my mum reading to him.
> Zola xx
> View attachment 349881


I get some babies every year around here. This year while trying to clean up one of the flower beds a really cute couple of adults came out. I shut down all the digging immediately. We all just started snapping pictures. I'll try to find the pics.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 15, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

We used to share the garden with frogs, an occasional toad and an alpine newt! It was good to see a picture of your mum Zola.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> We used to share the garden with frogs, an occasional toad and an alpine newt! It was good to see a picture of your mum Zola.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


I hope you realised that my mum was the one reading the book, and Bonus the one posing on it -not the other way round.He was very sweet, with such beautiful eyes.
My mum sometimes reads poetry to me -I like listening to her voice. Does your mum read to you, Jacky and Daisy ?
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I hope you realised that my mum was the one reading the book, and Bonus the one posing on it -not the other way round.He was very sweet, with such beautiful eyes.
> My mum sometimes reads poetry to me -I like listening to her voice. Does your mum read to you, Jacky and Daisy ?
> Zola xx


Don't worry Zola we realised who's who! Our mum talks to us all the time and makes us say goodnight to each other. We also hear her play a lot of classical music but recently the TV's been on quite a lot.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Don't worry Zola we realised who's who! Our mum talks to us all the time and makes us say goodnight to each other. We also hear her play a lot of classical music but recently the TV's been on quite a lot.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Did I tell you I say goodnight to you two every night? I also say goodnight to Teztez, a lady tortoise friend in Chippenham, with whom I correspond. It is usually at about 9.30 pm, when my dad takes me to my sleeping box.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 15, 2022)

Good night Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Teztez,

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Jacky when we're waiting for MaNaAk in the bathroom why do you like climbing on the mop?

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 16, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

I had my last anti-inflammatory medication today and I decided to move my head whilst it was being administered resulting in some of it ending up on the floor. Yippee!

Daisy

PS: Good morning my dear tortoise friends.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I had my last anti-inflammatory medication today and I decided to move my head whilst it was being administered resulting in some of it ending up on the floor. Yippee!
> 
> ...


Oh Daisy - I hope you won't have to have another injection to make up for it!
It is sunny here today, so probably we will go to the craft market in Bude, as it is the last one this year. I have several human friends there, and also it is interesting to see the lovely things people have made there. I have two pictures of tortoises made with coloured mirror glass stuck to slate , made by one of my friends there - they hang up in my conservatory.
Zola xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 16, 2022)

Dear Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have had a good day. It was sunny here but there was a very cold wind, so my dad decided he had better not take me on his walk today, so I stayed at home and looked after my mum instead.
Our water has been turned off for several hours, because of a burst pipe somewhere in the village, so my mum can't do the dishes - so we will probably watch some television sooner than usual ! 
Please ,Jacky, will you describe your favourite mop to me -is it one with lots of strings coming out of it, or is it a sponge on a stick one ? Just so I can picture you climbing on it.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 17, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Zola how's your mum today. Your place sounds we are out in the sun and madam has tried to climb over a spade. We don't have tortoise pictures like you but we do have two tortoise ornaments. One of them is made of jade and came from Malaysia. MaNaAk never saw tortoises in the wild in Malaysia but she did keep a small turtle in a aquarium for a short while. It was eventually released she can't remember how she got it but it may have come from a nearby swamp.


Daisy


Dear Zola,

My favourite mops are the ones with rope at the as they are very good for climbing. I am not eating much at the moment as it is getting colder.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Zola how's your mum today. Your place sounds we are out in the sun and madam has tried to climb over a spade. We don't have tortoise pictures like you but we do have two tortoise ornaments. One of them is made of jade and came from Malaysia. MaNaAk never saw tortoises in the wild in Malaysia but she did keep a small turtle in a aquarium for a short while. It was eventually released she can't remember how she got it but it may have come from a nearby swamp.
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky -I have never thought of a mop as something to climb on, but I do try to get in a little climbing when I can. I was out with my dad for a walk today, and we went to a little cove near our usual place - there was some good climbing rock , but I didn't get a chance to test it. It was very pretty, and the sea was a wonderful colour again.
The unusual zig-zag path was made recently, as the path right by the cliffs was coming apart and falling in the sea.
My dad took the photo, of course.
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky -I have never thought of a mop as something to climb on, but I do try to get in a little climbing when I can. I was out with my dad for a walk today, and we went to a little cove near our usual place - there was some good climbing rock , but I didn't get a chance to test it. It was very pretty, and the sea was a wonderful colour again.
> The unusual zig-zag path was made recently, as the path right by the cliffs was coming apart and falling in the sea.
> My dad took the photo, of course.
> Zola xxx
> View attachment 350003


Beautiful is that your mum or dad up there?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 18, 2022)

Dear Jacky and Daisy - I was out for a walk with my dad yesterday, and we took this photo by the canal.. I thought you might like to see it.
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 18, 2022)

Dear Zola,

They're cormorants aren't they. MaNaAk says she saw a flock of Canada geese flying over as she went to work yesterday morning. Here's what we've had in the garden in the summer:


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 18, 2022)

We have to say goodnight now as we have to go to bed.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> They're cormorants aren't they. MaNaAk says she saw a flock of Canada geese flying over as she went to work yesterday morning. Here's what we've had in the garden in the summer:
> View attachment 350035
> View attachment 350036


These are Jersey Tiger Moths.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We have to say goodnight now as we have to go to bed.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


That is a very strange creature, and very impressive ! What is it ?
My dad lit a fire this afternoon, for the first time since last winter, as our oldish house gets rather cold, and I sat by it with my mum - she puts me on her front, with my head up near her chin, and strokes me - I put my head out to touch her face, and we stay like that for a long time, looking at the fire. We haven't done that since the last winter, but I remembered I liked it, and I stayed still while she stroked me. It was lovely for both of us, I think.
My dad took the photo of the cliff, but my mum wasn't up there - she gets wobbly, and has trouble walking far - when we go for a look at the sea in the mornings, she stays in the car while my dad carries me to the headland where we can get a good look at the waves. Then in the afternoon, if it is a nice day, my dad likes to go for a walk somewhere, and takes me, but my mum stays at home.
Yes, the birds were cormorants - they don't usually come so close, so my dad was pleased to get that photo.
I hope you sleep well - I wonder if you dream of mops, Jacky ?
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 19, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

Daisy has been more active than Jacky.

MaNaAk

Dear Zola,

That sounds cosy. What's your house like Sapphire?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Daisy has been more active than Jacky.
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky and Daisy - I hope you've had a nice day. My routine was messed up a bit, because my mum wanted to watch the funeral, so we didn't get out until late. However, I got to the sea in the end, and it was very sparkly, which was lovely to see. It wasn't quite as cold today, so my dad didn't light a fire, but I expect we will have another one soon, and I can sit by it with my mum again. 
Goodnight and love from Zola xx


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello, Jacky, Daisy & Zola

My mummy left Mac the dog & me with Aunty Rachael so she go to one of her big boys wedding.

We had a lovely weekend we were spoilt rotten, I ran about on her lawn under careful eyes & Mac went on a lovely walk we are both very tired.

I hope you have had a lovely weekend.
we watched the funeral to, it is all very sad.

love Ernie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 19, 2022)

We spent more time outside because MaNaAk didn't go to work. Neither of us are anything today but Daisy had a drink when she had a soak.

Jacky and Daisy

PS: We're having broadband trouble this evening.


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Hello, Jacky, Daisy & Zola
> 
> My mummy left Mac the dog & me with Aunty Rachael so she go to one of her big boys wedding.
> 
> ...


Yes, the funeral was very sad - actually, my mum likes Princess Anne a lot, and,of course, she looked so sad in the Abbey, but trying hard not to show it - it's a pity the rules didn't allow her to be the new queen, even though she is older than Charles, and would do a really good job.
Night -night, Ernie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Yes, the funeral was very sad - actually, my mum likes Princess Anne a lot, and,of course, she looked so sad in the Abbey, but trying hard not to show it - it's a pity the rules didn't allow her to be the new queen, even though she is older than Charles, and would do a really good job.
> Night -night, Ernie xx


Jacky, Daisy and I think it's good that Princess Charlotte won't be by-passed by Prince Louie.


MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Hello, Jacky, Daisy & Zola
> 
> My mummy left Mac the dog & me with Aunty Rachael so she go to one of her big boys wedding.
> 
> ...


We're pleased to hear that Ernie and we hope your brother's wedding went well.

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 20, 2022)

Just been to the reptile shop and they don't deliver so I shall phone them on Thursday and place an order for an oak enclosure with substrate. Thursday is Daisy's birthday and hopefully I would have spoken to the vet by then.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> We're pleased to hear that Ernie and we hope your brother's wedding went well.
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


This time they say the enclosure will be £190.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 20, 2022)

Well, that's good news, isn't it ! I hope Daisy will appreciate it.
It is sunny here, though rather cold, so Zola is going out with his dad soon.He met a tiny little baby boy this morning - five and a half weeks old - he isn't sure if the baby really saw him properly, but he is the youngest human Zola 
has ever met !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 20, 2022)

The vet rang whilst I was teaching and left a message saying that he'd had an email from the specialist about Daisy and wanted to discuss the next steps. I'm okay with this as I wanted to do the same.

MaNaAk

PS: He should be ringing back tomorrow.


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The vet rang whilst I was teaching and left a message saying that he'd had an email from the specialist about Daisy and wanted to discuss the next steps. I'm okay with this as I wanted to do the same.
> 
> MaNaAk
> 
> PS: He should be ringing back tomorrow.


I do hope it's good news -he actually seems a fairly good vet about contacting you, doesn't he ! 
Zola had a good walk with his dad, and met a couple of old fans who live locally and look out for him every time they come near the sea. No sweet little children today, though. A lot of people have gone back to work or school, or whatever now.
Best wishes from Angie x


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Daisy has been more active than Jacky.
> 
> ...


Today is so much better than yesterday. I'm outside enjoying one of the last few days of sunshine before winter. But you never know around here. We could have bright and sunny days for a lot of days. The nights are cold though and I'm glad mommy dearest won't let me get too cold. She doesn't want me to get too sleepy 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Today is so much better than yesterday. I'm outside enjoying one of the last few days of sunshine before winter. But you never know around here. We could have bright and sunny days for a lot of days. The nights are cold though and I'm glad mommy dearest won't let me get too cold. She doesn't want me to get too sleepy
> 
> Sapphire


Both Jacky and Daisy ate a bit of greens today but then it seems to be warmer here.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Both Jacky and Daisy ate a bit of greens today but then it seems to be warmer here.
> 
> MaNaAk


Hello Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have had a happy day. I didn't get my afternoon walk with my dad today, because he had to mow the lawn - I shall expect an extra long one tomorrow. It is getting colder here - my room gets a bit chilly in the evenings, but I have a heater in my hide, and when my mum and dad come to watch tv with me, I sit on my mum's lap, and share a small, and just warm hot-water-bottle with her - then I get carried to my bed box at the end of the tv watching.My mum comes to say good night to me then - and we also say good night to you two, to my friend Teztez, to Sapphire and to Ernie.
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 23, 2022)

Good morning everyone. I want to thank my tortoise friends for their birthday wishes I am getting a new enclosure on Tuesday.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone. I want to thank my tortoise friends for their birthday wishes I am getting a new enclosure on Tuesday.
> 
> Daisy


Hello Daisy - I hope you will let us see photos of your new enclosure when it arrives. With you standing in it, of course. 
I mentioned that my dad had mowed the lawn - when I went outside to have a look, I discovered he had mowed a bit where the best dandelions and clover were! I told my mum not to be cross or mention it to him, as he had worked very hard - maybe some more will grow soon.
It is a strange day today - some sun, and some cold and wet, but I did have a short walk with my dad this afternoon.
Did you ever watch the early Dr Who programmes? The ones with Jon Pertwee in? We loved them, and I am 
watching some of them again in the evenings, sitting on my mum's lap.
Love from Zola xxx
Love to Jacky too, of course xxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 23, 2022)

Dear Zola,

MaNaAk's just got in and is putting us to bed. We waited for her to go out before going a stroll around the bathroom. It was wet this morning but we spent six hours outside. We tend to watch EastEnders and nature programmes.

Goodnight Zola, Ernie, Sapphire, Dickie, Sherman (Sully) and Albertina (Sully)

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 24, 2022)

Good morning all you tortoise friends,

I should have said that what happened was that as soon as MaNaAk went out I decided to charge through the food bowl with muddy feet and turn so that I was on the other side of Daisy. Daisy who is I'll tried to follow me but because she stayed in the water tray she didn't make too much of a mess.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 24, 2022)

Hello Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have had a good day. It has been quite cold today, and my dad lit a fire this evening, but I wanted to stay in my room and have some more to eat, as I indicated to my mum by biting her chin when she tried to cuddle me by the fire.I didn't bite hard- honestly. 
I have never watched EastEnders, but we watch mostly nature programmes, like you. The Dr Who ones we like are very old ones - about 50 years old, in fact! Not the recent ones at all.
I think your mum should film what you two get up to when she isn't there -I am sure it would be very entertaining !
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 24, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have had a good day. It has been quite cold today, and my dad lit a fire this evening, but I wanted to stay in my room and have some more to eat, as I indicated to my mum by biting her chin when she tried to cuddle me by the fire.I didn't bite hard- honestly.
> I have never watched EastEnders, but we watch mostly nature programmes, like you. The Dr Who ones we like are very old ones - about 50 years old, in fact! Not the recent ones at all.
> I think your mum should film what you two get up to when she isn't there -I am sure it would be very entertaining !
> Love from Zola xxx


Okay Zola,

Here's what I found when I got home this evening:



It wasn't Daisy's fault! Anyway they had some lovely fresh air this morning but are now in bed.

Goodnight Zola

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay Zola,
> 
> Here's what I found when I got home this evening:
> 
> ...


Put it this way I was out with my friends and I said to them I wonder what the bathroom looks like at the moment.


Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 24, 2022)

Also Jacky will be 87 on the 19th October would you believe it!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Also Jacky will be 87 on the 19th October would you believe it!
> 
> MaNaAk


That's so nice and 80 isn't bad either. That's so funny! Too old codgers still up to no durn good 
Lol love
Cathie and Sapphire 

PS keep up the good work.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 25, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> That's so nice and 80 isn't bad either. That's so funny! Too old codgers still up to no durn good
> Lol love
> Cathie and Sapphire
> 
> PS keep up the good work.


Good morning Zola and Sapphire,

I have my next appointment on Thursday.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> I have my next appointment on Thursday.
> 
> Daisy


Hello Daisy 
I hope your appointment goes well.
I thought you and Jacky might like to see this photo of me a couple of days ago. My dad and I were walking on the cliff path, and stopped by an old lookout known as the Pepperpot because of its shape. I was looking down on the small seaside town of Bude, in Cornwall.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 25, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Daisy
> I hope your appointment goes well.
> I thought you and Jacky might like to see this photo of me a couple of days ago. My dad and I were walking on the cliff path, and stopped by an old lookout known as the Pepperpot because of its shape. I was looking down on the small seaside town of Bude, in Cornwall.
> Love from Zola xxx


Thankyou Zola.

It sounds nice but sadly we can't see the photo.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola.
> 
> It sounds nice but sadly we can't see the photo.
> 
> Daisy


No, sorry Daisy - my mum messed it up, and then had to get a new battery for the mouse. Here it is, I hope !


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 25, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> No, sorry Daisy - my mum messed it up, and then had to get a new battery for the mouse. Here it is, I hope !
> View attachment 350254


Gorgeous Zola. You are so lucky. Jacky has gone to bed and I shall follow in about half an hour or more.


Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 25, 2022)

Good evening everyone.

I admit that I'm a bit anxious about but with the enclosure arriving on Tuesday I hope that by the weekend I can think that Daisy can be settled for winter. The vet said that Daisy having a biopsy on her kidneys at her age is risky. I also have to accept that he may decide that she's not fit for an operation as she probably thinks she's going into hibernation so if he was to give her more medication whilst she settles into the new enclosure I'd be quite pleased because I don't want her to have an operation if she's not up to it.

Natrah

PS: She will also be spayed. The blood tests that she a few months ago showed that her kidneys were okay so I think that the unfertilised eggs have something to do with it. I am compiling a list of questions for the vet.


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I admit that I'm a bit anxious about but with the enclosure arriving on Tuesday I hope that by the weekend I can think that Daisy can be settled for winter. The vet said that Daisy having a biopsy on her kidneys at her age is risky. I also have to accept that he may decide that she's not fit for an operation as she probably thinks she's going into hibernation so if he was to give her more medication whilst she settles into the new enclosure I'd be quite pleased because I don't want her to have an operation if she's not up to it.
> 
> ...


I think you are quite right to get absolutely clear what the vet thinks. Is spaying a major operation? How do they do it? I can see that it might be good to get rid of those eggs, but if her kidneys are ok, why does she need a biopsy?
Poor little Daisy! Zola will write to her if she doesn't hibernate!
It has been really cold today, but Richard has now lit the fire, and I will sit with Zola by it for a bit. It is hard to believe that quite recently, we had to go for extra drives in the car, so we could have the air conditioning on !!
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 25, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think you are quite right to get absolutely clear what the vet thinks. Is spaying a major operation? How do they do it? I can see that it might be good to get rid of those eggs, but if her kidneys are ok, why does she need a biopsy?
> Poor little Daisy! Zola will write to her if she doesn't hibernate!
> It has been really cold today, but Richard has now lit the fire, and I will sit with Zola by it for a bit. It is hard to believe that quite recently, we had to go for extra drives in the car, so we could have the air conditioning on !!
> Angie xx


I suppose they want to be very thorough although I read that if a tortoise is impacted (which I think Daisy probably is) this can affect her going to the toilet. She has had trouble going to the toilet but could well do something on the way to the vets. I don't want her to have a risky operation if she's not fit. It was nice in the sun here but it is colder this evening.

If Daisy has the UVB light again it would be nice to think she could keep this room warm.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> I have my next appointment on Thursday.
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy

I'm glad you have a good vet that is trying to do the right thing for you. And a good Mom too. Hopes and prayers for you 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 25, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Daisy
> 
> I'm glad you have a good vet that is trying to do the right thing for you. And a good Mom too. Hopes and prayers for you
> 
> Sapphire


Thankyou Sapphire. Unfortunately madam was up to her tricks when Natrah was out again today. Your mum sounds lovely as well.

Daisy


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 25, 2022)

Dear MaNaAk & Cathy

i hope you are well.
I think Jacky was trying to see how much different things weigh, so she could try & get them to weigh more than her. Lol


love Ernie


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 25, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear MaNaAk & Cathy
> 
> i hope you are well.
> I think Jacky was trying to see how much different things weigh, so she could try & get them to weigh more than her. Lol
> ...


Of course, that explains what Jacky was doing - scientific curiosity !!
Zola x


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 25, 2022)

She is very clever x


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 25, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> She is very clever x


Humans are always underestimating tortoises -we have a lot of time to puzzle out the secrets of the universe.
Zola x


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 25, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Humans are always underestimating tortoises -we have a lot of time to puzzle out the secrets of the universe.
> Zola x


Yes and since they are busy doing lots of stuff to take care of us their back is turned for a minute 

Sapphire


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 25, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear MaNaAk & Cathy
> 
> i hope you are well.
> I think Jacky was trying to see how much different things weigh, so she could try & get them to weigh more than her. Lol
> ...


Thank you I am well. Laughter is the best medicine and I just got a good dose of it.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

We are just letting you know that people are constantly asking MaNaAk our ages and they usually gasp when they find out how old we are. They then have a discussion about the secrets of long life which usually ends with a discussion on how humans should follow our example. We have also heard MaNaAk and her friends discussing how humans do more damage to the planet than any other species and we totally agree.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> We are just letting you know that people are constantly asking MaNaAk our ages and they usually gasp when they find out how old we are. They then have a discussion about the secrets of long life which usually ends with a discussion on how humans should follow our example. We have also heard MaNaAk and her friends discussing how humans do more damage to the planet than any other species and we totally agree.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


My mum agrees absolutely - humans do practically all the immense damage to the planet -other creatures individually may do some damage, but usually only stuff that regrows or repairs itself. 
I wonder if you have any suggestions for long life, Jacky - and do they involve mops ?
Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 26, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> My mum agrees absolutely - humans do practically all the immense damage to the planet -other creatures individually may do some damage, but usually only stuff that regrows or repairs itself.
> I wonder if you have any suggestions for long life, Jacky - and do they involve mops ?
> Zola xx


Yes because they involve climbing which means exercise. Exercise, eating and taking things slowly is the answer.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes because they involve climbing which means exercise. Exercise, eating and taking things slowly is the answer.
> 
> Jacky


Thank you Jacky for that wise thought. If I lived near you, I would bring you lots of mops to climb on, as the world needs your wisdom.
Zola xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 26, 2022)

My mum also agrees, she tries her best to be kind to the environment.
Are you all keeping well?
I have had a lovely run around today, it getting cold though.
Love Ernie xx


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


>


Lol xx


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 26, 2022)

Hello to all of you - this is a view of the Pepperpot , where I was in the photo yesterday. You can just see it on the cliff. It was very very windy today, so I didn't have a walk with my dad,and tomorrow we have to drive to Barnstaple to get me some more radicchio - maybe after that I can have a walk again. But I do like going in the car, too.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> We are just letting you know that people are constantly asking MaNaAk our ages and they usually gasp when they find out how old we are. They then have a discussion about the secrets of long life which usually ends with a discussion on how humans should follow our example. We have also heard MaNaAk and her friends discussing how humans do more damage to the planet than any other species and we totally agree.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Amen.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 26, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello to all of you - this is a view of the Pepperpot , where I was in the photo yesterday. You can just see it on the cliff. It was very very windy today, so I didn't have a walk with my dad,and tomorrow we have to drive to Barnstaple to get me some more radicchio - maybe after that I can have a walk again. But I do like going in the car, too.
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 350319


Beautiful Zola. We didn't do much today because it was colder and there was some rain in the morning. I might be going on a bus to the vet's. I will be waiting for you to come home Daisy.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Beautiful Zola. We didn't do much today because it was colder and there was some rain in the morning. I might be going on a bus to the vet's. I will be waiting for you to come home Daisy.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Can't promise that I won't be on the mop though.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 26, 2022)

Goodnight everyone!

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 27, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello to all of you - this is a view of the Pepperpot , where I was in the photo yesterday. You can just see it on the cliff. It was very very windy today, so I didn't have a walk with my dad,and tomorrow we have to drive to Barnstaple to get me some more radicchio - maybe after that I can have a walk again. But I do like going in the car, too.
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 350319


Hello Zola, Jacky & Daisy
How are you all? 

What a beautiful view. I cant wait to be big so I can go to nice places. I do go out in the car sometimes to Auntie Rach’s so I can run around her garden. I don’t like the car & it’s not ladylike of me to mention what I do if I go out in the car, hopefully I will get use to it soon. 
love Ernie xxx



zolasmum said:


> Hello to all of you - this is a view of the Pepperpot , where I was in the photo yesterday. You can just see it on the cliff. It was very very windy today, so I didn't have a walk with my dad,and tomorrow we have to drive to Barnstaple to get me some more radicchio - maybe after that I can have a walk again. But I do like going in the car, too.
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 350319





zolasmum said:


> Hello to all of you - this is a view of the Pepperpot , where I was in the photo yesterday. You can just see it on the cliff. It was very very windy today, so I didn't have a walk with my dad,and tomorrow we have to drive to Barnstaple to get me some more radicchio - maybe after that I can have a walk again. But I do like going in the car, too.
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 350319





zolasmum said:


> Hello to all of you - this is a view of the Pepperpot , where I was in the photo yesterday. You can just see it on the cliff. It was very very windy today, so I didn't have a walk with my dad,and tomorrow we have to drive to Barnstaple to get me some more radicchio - maybe after that I can have a walk again. But I do like going in the car, too.
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 350319


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Goodnight everyone!
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


Dear Jacky , Daisy and Natrah -I hope you have had a good day. I know today was supposed to be the arrival of something special which I won't name in case it is a secret - I hope everything went ok. We went to Barnstaple, and I saw my friend who works at the radicchio shop - and she gave me a long cuddle - my mum had to almost force her to give me back !! It started raining then, and kept on all the way back - my dad hates driving on the little twisty roads round here in the heavy rain - then, when we got back, the rain was very loud on the roof of my conservatory, so I got under my light, and stayed there most of the time, asleep -when I wasn't eating. 
Goodnight to you all
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 27, 2022)

Good evening everyone,

Ernie and Zola you have been very busy with your parents. Let me tell you what I did today when MaNaAk went out to get Daisy's present I decided to aim for the mop and scales. When she came back with the enclosure which needs to be assembled she removed me and put me back with Daisy before going out to do shopping. When she came she found me on the mop again and this time I was put outside. Anyway Daisy's enclosure should look very nice and I've heard MaNaAk telling her friends that I may need it in the future.

Jacky

Yippee it's arrived!

Daisy

I hope the Pellet Hay substrate is okay.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Ernie and Zola you have been very busy with your parents. Let me tell you what I did today when MaNaAk went out to get Daisy's present I decided to aim for the mop and scales. When she came back with the enclosure which needs to be assembled she removed me and put me back with Daisy before going out to do shopping. When she came she found me on the mop again and this time I was put outside. Anyway Daisy's enclosure should look very nice and I've heard MaNaAk telling her friends that I may need it in the future.
> 
> ...


Omg lol


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Omg lol


Sorry 

Sincerely 

Cathie. 
PS I was laughing to hard to be polite  and how did you keep Jackie from seeing you laughing?!! usually that makes my critters even crazier because they think I think they're cute and funny.


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Sorry
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> ...


Don't Cathie I've found myself saying to Jacky "what shall I do with you?" And to poor Daisy "how do you put up with that?" Although when she's fit she can be naughty as well I remember the time when at our old house my parents couldn't find Daisy so whilst they went to get fish and chips I looked all over the garden for her and then decided she must be in the house and she was. Whilst mum was hunting all over the garden Daisy was coming in the back door and I found her with the telephone directory.


Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Don't Cathie I've found myself saying to Jacky "what shall I do with you?" And to poor Daisy "how do you put up with that?" Although when she's fit she can be naughty as well I remember the time when at our old house my parents couldn't find Daisy so whilst they went to get fish and chips I looked all over the garden for her and then decided she must be in the house and she was. Whilst mum was hunting all over the garden Daisy was coming in the back door and I found her with the telephone directory.
> 
> 
> Natrah


I wonder who she was planning to phone? Could it be that she was planning a party - or maybe just calling a taxi to take her on some exciting adventure ?
Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 27, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I wonder who she was planning to phone? Could it be that she was planning a party - or maybe just calling a taxi to take her on some exciting adventure ?
> Zola xxx


Probably both.

Cathie 
ps calling a taxi to take her to a party  does Jacky like riding brooms too?


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 28, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Probably both.
> 
> Cathie
> ps calling a taxi to take her to a party  does Jacky like riding brooms too?


I think she probably would CathieG. By the way it is a three minute walk from our flat to the seafront and I should be able to see fireworks at the end of Southend Pier starting on the 7th October. Sainsbury's are selling silent not that this bothers Jacky and Daisy. Feeling a little bit anxious about getting up in time for Daisy's appointment and her appointment in general. 

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 28, 2022)

I would be very happy to make room on my broomstick for Jacky -or Daisy - but not both at once !!
Zolaxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I would be very happy to make room on my broomstick for Jacky -or Daisy - but not both at once !!
> Zolaxxx
> View attachment 350348


Wow! We've had our soak today and guess who tried to escape?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I think she probably would CathieG. By the way it is a three minute walk from our flat to the seafront and I should be able to see fireworks at the end of Southend Pier starting on the 7th October. Sainsbury's are selling silent not that this bothers Jacky and Daisy. Feeling a little bit anxious about getting up in time for Daisy's appointment and her appointment in general.
> 
> MaNaAk


Best wishes hopes and prayers for both. I can usually get up on time. It's getting everything done that has to be done by the time I leave is the stressor. I have an appointment like that for Joe tomorrow. Also he doesn't always cooperate with the dentist or medical procedures. I don't think Sapphire can actually hear fireworks but I wonder if he can feel the percussion. I'll have to pay closer attention next time. Those days are coming with the holidays soon. People use any excuse nowadays to do fireworks.

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 28, 2022)

Dear Natrah
Zola and I will be thinking about you and Daisy tomorrow - I do hope all goes well and that you get all the answers you need.
Love from us both
Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 28, 2022)

Dear Natrah,

Sapphire and I second that with zolasmum. I'm glad Daisy's in good hands with your vet. At least it looks like you are. I'm glad the vet is taking into account her age and what's best for her.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Natrah and I are travelling on a bus to see the man that keeps prodding me. Jacky is fast asleep in the pet carrier and has never been on a bus. Thankyou for your kind thoughts. I can't see anything at the moment as I am in a shopping trolley.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Natrah and I are travelling on a bus to see the man that keeps prodding me. Jacky is fast asleep in the pet carrier and has never been on a bus. Thankyou for your kind thoughts. I can't see anything at the moment as I am in a shopping trolley


Dear Daisy -I have never been on a bus or in a shopping trolley. I think you are extremely brave.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 29, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy -I have never been on a bus or in a shopping trolley. I think you are extremely brave.
> Love from Zola xxx


Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

We are on our way home. I have been prodded and turned on my back for all to see! We were told that my lumps are going down and that I need to come back in a month to see whether I am suitable for a biopsy. First of all I was cold and sleepy and secondly I need my new enclosure to be set up. Anyway Natrah seems to be happy and perhaps now she can stop waking up in the middle of the night and worrying!

Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 29, 2022)

Natrah was pleased that I had opened my bladder but said it would have been better if it was on the way there!



MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> We are on our way home. I have been prodded and turned on my back for all to see! We were told that my lumps are going down and that I need to come back in a month to see whether I am suitable for a biopsy. First of all I was cold and sleepy and secondly I need my new enclosure to be set up. Anyway Natrah seems to be happy and perhaps now she can stop waking up in the middle of the night and worrying!
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy - I am very glad you are back safely, and that the vet was pleased with your progress. I expect Natrah feels better now - it is a big responsibility looking after two treasures like you and Jacky, and I am not surprised she has been waking up in the night and worrying. My mum is the same, when she thinks there is something wrong with me.
I hope you are getting a nice rest now. I have had an interesting time visiting my friend David, who is quite old, but when he was younger, he met a tortoise called Jonathan, who is still alive and is now said to be the oldest tortoise in the world !! 
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 30, 2022)

DearJacky and Daisy - I wonder if you have had the sort of weather we have had - it has been cold, with very heavy rain, and really windy - not tortoise weather at all. My dad took me for a very short walk to look at the sea, and it was quite dramatic, but I was glad to get into his coat again. This afternoon,he lit a fire, and I sat beside it on my mum - that was very nice, and she stroked me while we watched the flames. I hope MaNaAk is all right in the cold - growing up in a much warmer place might make it harder for her. I expect you two are looking after her and making her laugh !
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sep 30, 2022)

Dear Zola,

We went outside at for a few hours at lunchtime and then we had to come in again because MaNaAk needed to go out but that's when the rain started! She came back very wet and put us to bed she seemed pleased to see that Daisy had been moving about though. She is going to try and put Daisy's enclosure up tomorrow.

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Jacky how do you expect MaNaAk to mop the floor?


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Ernie and Zola you have been very busy with your parents. Let me tell you what I did today when MaNaAk went out to get Daisy's present I decided to aim for the mop and scales. When she came back with the enclosure which needs to be assembled she removed me and put me back with Daisy before going out to do shopping. When she came she found me on the mop again and this time I was put outside. Anyway Daisy's enclosure should look very nice and I've heard MaNaAk telling her friends that I may need it in the future.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Jacky, Daisy & Zola

What have you been up to? Have you been behaving Jacky? I hope you have stayed off the mop & scales.


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 1, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> 
> Sapphire and I second that with zolasmum. I'm glad Daisy's in good hands with your vet. At least it looks like you are. I'm glad the vet is taking into account her age and what's best for her.
> 
> Cathie


Good afternoon Jackie, Daisy, Zola & Saphire

I hope you are being good Jackie? No more playing with the mop or scales. I had a nice soak in the bath today, I needed it as I was avery dirty little girl today.
lots of love to you all 
Ernie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

Dear Ernie,

Jacky and Daisy are outside and both want to go to bed early which Jacky can do as for Daisy she can't hibernate so I shall give her a soak later to keep her awake. I have got as far as unpacking the enclosure but I need to go shopping tomorrow to get a mallet. It says to build the vivarium on a solid and level but I shall have to do it on the carpeted floor.

MaNaAk 

PS: I could start it on the table.


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

What I mean is that I could work on the table eventhough the vivarium will be on the floor.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> What I mean is that I could work on the table eventhough the vivarium will be on the floor.
> 
> MaNaAk


Hello from Angie. Zola is out with his dad at the moment - it was quite sunny when they set off, but it is much greyer now, so they may be back soon. I hope your enclosure isn't difficult to fix - and that you will take photos of it when it's done. I hope young Daisy will appreciate it. 
Angie x
p. s Zola's dad has just brought him in - they had a sunny walk, but it started to rain as soon as they got in the car to come home, and hasn't stopped since.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 1, 2022)

Dear Natrah, I just had a thought - don't leave your mallet lying about anywhere near Jacky - her "scientific curiosity" just might inspire her to experiment with it - on your scales, your mop - or even on Daisy !!
Goodnight to all of you from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

T


zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah, I just had a thought - don't leave your mallet lying about anywhere near Jacky - her "scientific curiosity" just might inspire her to experiment with it - on your scales, your mop - or even on Daisy !!
> Goodnight to all of you from Zola xxx


Thankyou Zola.

I'm afraid Jacky flipped as she tried to climb in the flower beds today but she's okay. I know you have a box but I was wondering whether Ernie and Sapphire have vivariums also how old is Jonathan?

Good night everyone 


Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> T
> 
> Thankyou Zola.
> 
> ...


Jonathan is 184 years old now - if you look through the threads in General Tortoise Discussion, you will find one I wrote called A Photo of Jonathan the oldest tortoise in the world in 1948 - which is about him - and also shows Zola and his friend David. 
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Jonathan is 184 years old now - if you look through the threads in General Tortoise Discussion, you will find one I wrote called A Photo of Jonathan the oldest tortoise in the world in 1948 - which is about him - and also shows Zola and his friend David.
> Angie


Wow just seen it. Is Jonathan an Aldabra tortoise?

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy have company tonight in the form of a Silver Y Moth.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Wow just seen it. Is Jonathan an Aldabra tortoise?
> 
> MaNaAk


It's a nice story, isn't it ! Jonathan is indeed an Aldabra - and it was lovely getting the photo of him in his relative youth from David. Richard says he thinks that Jonathan is in fact aged 190, from something he read. 
David says that meeting Jonathan made a great impression on him, but he had never had much to do with tortoises since that time, and he was so pleased to meet Zola and become friends with him - we try to call on David at least once a week, and as his house is near the cliff path that Richard also takes Zola along for his walk, they often meet up then, too.
Angie xxx
P.S. Just seen your post about the moth - I hope Jacky won't mop him up !


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Wow just seen it. Is Jonathan an Aldabra tortoise?
> 
> MaNaAk


I have a print out of Jonathon a friend sent me a link. But it doesn't say what kind he is.

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> T
> 
> Thankyou Zola.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah,

Sapphire has a wooden enclosure for the winter inside in his bedroom. It's 1' tall walls with escape proof furniture 

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 1, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Good afternoon Jackie, Daisy, Zola & Saphire
> 
> I hope you are being good Jackie? No more playing with the mop or scales. I had a nice soak in the bath today, I needed it as I was avery dirty little girl today.
> lots of love to you all
> Ernie


Dear Ernie and everyone else,

I'm just parked sideways on my rock pillow  the plastron is getting some fresh air 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> 
> Sapphire has a wooden enclosure for the winter inside in his bedroom. It's 1' tall walls with escape proof furniture
> 
> Cathie


Daisy's should be similar I've just looked in on them after Jacky flipped over this afternoon and they seem to be okay.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Daisy's should be similar I've just looked in on them after Jacky flipped over this afternoon and they seem to be okay.
> 
> MaNaAk


From what I've seen that you posted, the enclosure looks really nice. How did Jackie flip herself ( the little dufess)?

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 1, 2022)

She was climbing in the flower beds and flipped over some bricks. She seems to be okay though.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 1, 2022)

Dear Jacky, 

I hope I'm as spunky as you when I'm in my 80's

Sincerely,
Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 2, 2022)

Whilst Daisy was having her soak!


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 2, 2022)

Dear Jacky - I think you are amazing ! Are you helping Natrah with her woodwork now, I wonder.? I'm sure you could be very helpful with that - you are clearly good at putting things together.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 2, 2022)

Good evening,

Unfortunately I didn't get as far as starting to make the enclosure today but I did buy the mallet so I shall at least start it tomorrow. I must do something to it everyday this because I certainly don't want those lumps to come back up.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 2, 2022)

Good evening Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I had a soak this morning and Jacky and I went out in the afternoon. I ate some dandelions and got a small bit of exercise.

Daisy

Good evening from me as well,

I was disappointed that Natrah didn't take a photo of the mess I made when I tried to descend from the pink sack. Anyway she put myself and Daisy out for a short while this morning before she went out and she came back I was positioned alongside Daisy. Natrah made a comment about the bathroom scales and some items being all over the place before she put us out again!

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 2, 2022)

I also have a story about pink sacks! A few years ago at our old house Natrah looked out of the kitchen window and found a pink sack moving about by itself! Anyway she came out and put the sack on the other side of the patio before going in to cook dinner. When she finished her main course she came out to put us to bed and found Jacky in the tortoise house fast asleep but couldn't find me anywhere. She looked high and low and then she remembered the sack had a look in there. I had gone in thee and made a bed but I was fished and put in the tortoise house! Natrah had to get a new pink sack and put all the sacks on the garden bench! She admitted to us that she should have made a video of the moving sack! 

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I also have a story about pink sacks! A few years ago at our old house Natrah looked out of the kitchen window and found a pink sack moving about by itself! Anyway she came out and put the sack on the other side of the patio before going in to cook dinner. When she finished her main course she came out to put us to bed and found Jacky in the tortoise house fast asleep but couldn't find me anywhere. She looked high and low and then she remembered the sack had a look in there. I had gone in thee and made a bed but I was fished and put in the tortoise house! Natrah had to get a new pink sack and put all the sacks on the garden bench! She admitted to us that she should have made a video of the moving sack!
> 
> Daisy


Dear Daisy - I wonder why Natrah wasn't puzzled by the fact that the pink sack was moving when she picked it up - perhaps it was a very windy day !
Sleep well, all 3 of you.
Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 2, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Daisy - I wonder why Natrah wasn't puzzled by the fact that the pink sack was moving when she picked it up - perhaps it was a very windy day !
> Sleep well, all 3 of you.
> Zola and Angie xxx


Well I did pick the sack up and found Daisy underneath so I moved it but I didn't realise that as soon as my back was turned Daisy would make an attempt to go after it again!

Goodnight all three of you

Natrah (Jacky and Daisy are already in bed)


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Ernie,
> 
> Jacky and Daisy are outside and both want to go to bed early which Jacky can do as for Daisy she can't hibernate so I shall give her a soak later to keep her awake. I have got as far as unpacking the enclosure but I need to go shopping tomorrow to get a mallet. It says to build the vivarium on a solid and level but I shall have to do it on the carpeted floor.
> 
> ...


I hope you manage to build the enclosure. You must let us know how you get on? Xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 2, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> I hope you manage to build the enclosure. You must let us know how you get on? Xx


Okay Amanda,

Does Ernie ever misbehave? 

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay Amanda,
> 
> Does Ernie ever misbehave?
> 
> Natrah


How about you two Zola and Sapphire?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> How about you two Zola and Sapphire?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


My mum would say I'm a perfect angel, I'm sure - if she didn't, I would poo all over her !!!
Zola


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

I've made a start:


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've made a start:
> View attachment 350491


I've had to stop because I got to a confusing section and I've got to get ready for work so I'll continue tomorrow.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 3, 2022)

Hello Natrah - I hope your construction goes well tomorrow. It looks like it will be a "proper job", as they say round here.
Tomorrow morning I have to go to Tavistock hospital for 35 Botox injections in my head and neck - I dread it rather, as it is exceptionally painful - each time I have to go, my skin feels more thin and fragile - but it does help to some extent with the headaches, and I am grateful for having the treatment. I have to go every 3 months. The hospital is a fairly small one, and the staff are very nice - the nurse who usually does them loves Zola, so Richard brings him in too.
Angie xxx
I was just about to post this when I had a phone call from the hospital to say my appointment has been cancelled, as the nurse has got Covid! So I have another appointment booked in 2 weeks time instead -a temporary reprieve !
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

Dear Angie,

Just done a bit more:



MaNaAk

Dear Zola,

We think Angie is very brave to have those injections so please look after her. We are quite pleased with Daisy's new enclosure and MaNaAk was quite pleased to be shoved by both of us when she put us to bed!

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Hopefully your mum will treat herself to some Cornish Cream Tea tomorrow.


----------



## ZippyButter (Oct 3, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> That's wonderful - I admire them even more now- I think you will have to get them something more to do in your absence - how about something ladylike such as jigsaw puzzles !!
> Angie x


Or play some classical music. Have a small radio in the bathroom for them.


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> How about you two Zola and Sapphire?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Well...

I promise I'm always good at it. that's the truth and I'm sticking to it.

Sapphire


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've had to stop because I got to a confusing section and I've got to get ready for work so I'll continue tomorrow.
> 
> Natrah


Yes. I've always found the rule measure twice cut once is so true. Take Your time. You have to move slowly with a tort anyway  but it looks like a nice one and coming along..


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

The vet said that Daisy could have the odd strawberry.

MaNaAk


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay Amanda,
> 
> Does Ernie ever misbehave?
> 
> Natrah


Dear NaTrah

yes Ernie misbehaves, she likes to hide underneath things. if you don’t watch her, she will wee on me when i run her bath. She likes to get close to Mac my dog but he’s not interested. 
she can be demanding if doesn’t get picked up when she wants she sulks. Lol
i love he pink sack story

love Amanda xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The vet said that Daisy could have the odd strawberry.
> 
> MaNaAk


I don't think I'll give her strawberries over winter as I don't generally have them myself over winter.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 3, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear NaTrah
> 
> yes Ernie misbehaves, she likes to hide underneath things. if you don’t watch her, she will wee on me when i run her bath. She likes to get close to Mac my dog but he’s not interested.
> she can be demanding if doesn’t get picked up when she wants she sulks. Lol
> ...


They are such characters.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 4, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 4, 2022)

Today's contribution:


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 4, 2022)

You're getting there ! I wish you weren't so far away - you could do with a couple of helpers to put it together, and Zola could entertain your young ladies. 
It is cold and rather wet and windy, so no walk for Zola - however, I am going to sit with him and entertain him, and maybe we will light a fire in a bit.
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> You're getting there ! I wish you weren't so far away - you could do with a couple of helpers to put it together, and Zola could entertain your young ladies.
> It is cold and rather wet and windy, so no walk for Zola - however, I am going to sit with him and entertain him, and maybe we will light a fire in a bit.
> Angie xxx


Aww thankyou you three.

Natrah 

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

My enclosure's coming on.

Daisy

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

Before leaving for work Natrah brought us in and put us half in the pet carrier in the hope that we would go to bed but I needed to explore our room properly so I came back out and walked in a circle. Whilst I was doing this I knocked the shopping trolley over and then walked over the polystyrene that was packaging for Daisy's enclosure and parked myself under the pink sack. I think I may have left polystyrene on the floor.

Goodnight

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww thankyou you three.
> 
> Natrah
> 
> ...


Goodnight dear Jacky - I greatly admire your exploratory skills - and goodnight everyone
Zola xxx -and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 4, 2022)

State of polystyrene when I returned from work. Note pet carrier in background!


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 5, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well...
> 
> I promise I'm always good at it. that's the truth and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Sapphire


Lol. Are you sure? Xx


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> They are such characters.





Cathie G said:


> Well...
> 
> I promise I'm always good at it. that's the truth and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Sapphire





MaNaAk said:


> They are such characters.
> 
> Natrah


How are you? MaAnaAk, Zolasman & Cathy?

amanda xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 5, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

We're all okay here Amanda and Ernie although I know you are referring to Zolasmum rather than Zolasman.

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah (MaNaAk)


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 5, 2022)

I've decided to try and go back to Reptile Shop tomorrow as I can't see how the lights that I have will fit in the Vivarium.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've decided to try and go back to Reptile Shop tomorrow as I can't see how the lights that I have will fit in the Vivarium.
> 
> Natrah


There's always something to complicate things, isn't there ! It has been a wet and windy day again, but we felt obliged to take Zola out - he really objects to doing without his usual routine. This afternoon, Richard lit a little fire, and I sat for a long time by it, sort of slipped down in the chair so I was almost horizontal, and had Zola on my chest looking at the fire. I stroked him very gently and we were there for about half an hour, with him hardly moving, but wide awake - I am so happy that he trusts me so much, and seems to enjoy my company. I feel quite honoured. Then Richard called me for supper ! 
Of course, dogs and cats can be affectionate to humans, but tortoises are not programmed for it - so it does seem extra special, doesn't it ?
Angie xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> How are you? MaAnaAk, Zolasman & Cathy?
> 
> amanda xxx


I woke up this morning and took care of my critters. I got her done  and had fun. Went shopping and got my holiday list together. Life's good .

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've decided to try and go back to Reptile Shop tomorrow as I can't see how the lights that I have will fit in the Vivarium.
> 
> Natrah


Where I live most pet shops will take things back if what you bought doesn't work for you strategically. Especially when yours seems to have been bought so recently. I've actually gotten my money back after about 1 month to 2. Maybe more. Some places have a 90 day guarantee on those type of items. 

Cathie 

.


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 5, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> There's always something to complicate things, isn't there ! It has been a wet and windy day again, but we felt obliged to take Zola out - he really objects to doing without his usual routine. This afternoon, Richard lit a little fire, and I sat for a long time by it, sort of slipped down in the chair so I was almost horizontal, and had Zola on my chest looking at the fire. I stroked him very gently and we were there for about half an hour, with him hardly moving, but wide awake - I am so happy that he trusts me so much, and seems to enjoy my company. I feel quite honoured. Then Richard called me for supper !
> Of course, dogs and cats can be affectionate to humans, but tortoises are not programmed for it - so it does seem extra special, doesn't it ?
> Angie xxx


Yes it does feel really neat. They don't really have fear from what I've seen. And they don't care if they insult you or bite you or what you think about that  but sometimes they just want to be with you though because they just want to. That's those special times. 

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yes it does feel really neat. They don't really have fear from what I've seen. And they don't care if they insult you or bite you or what you think about that  but sometimes they just want to be with you though because they just want to. That's those special times.
> 
> Cathie


Yes - when these strange alien little creatures make a choice to be with you, rather than not, it's a real compliment.
I especially like it when Zola is eating - then he sees me, and runs towards me -he chooses me over food ! That is still amazing to me, because he does love his food !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Yes - when these strange alien little creatures make a choice to be with you, rather than not, it's a real compliment.
> I especially like it when Zola is eating - then he sees me, and runs towards me -he chooses me over food ! That is still amazing to me, because he does love his food !!
> Angie


Jacky and Daisy will do the same for me. Just returned from the reptile shop and whilst I've got a new light I can still use the heat bar and thermostat so that's okay.

Lovely autumnal day here so they're both outside.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 6, 2022)

Dear Sapphire,

Are you all looking forward to your party whilst mummy's away? Would you like some advice from us?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Sapphire,
> 
> Are you all looking forward to your party whilst mummy's away? Would you like some advice from us?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Dear Jacky and Daisy,

Absolutely not 

Mommy dearest


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy,
> 
> Absolutely not
> 
> Mommy dearest


Okay thanks for letting me know.
Yesterday I took a nibble out of Daisy's greens eventhough I am going to hibernate.

Goodnight

Jacky

Where are you going on holiday Cathie?

Goodnight 

Natrah

Goodnight

Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay thanks for letting me know.
> Yesterday I took a nibble out of Daisy's greens eventhough I am going to hibernate.
> 
> Goodnight
> ...


I'll be shopping for cheap stuff to fill 11 or more stockings for about 33 or more people. And some critters I'll be doing Joe's birthday, Thanksgiving, and sticking around home as usual. And Christmas cards. Working on those. This is my best holiday time of the year around here.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 7, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I wish you could all come to my birthday party on the 19th October.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 7, 2022)

The bathroom when I got back from shopping!


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613


How lovely to get a view of the actual mop at last ! !
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 7, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> How lovely to get a view of the actual mop at last ! !
> Zola xxx


 When I went back to the bathroom Jacky had moved off the mop giving me the impression that she wasn't meant to be caught!

MaNaAk


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We're all okay here Amanda and Ernie although I know you are referring to Zolasmum rather than Zolasman.
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and Natrah (MaNaAk)


Oops lol


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 7, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Oops lol


Dear Sapphire, Zola and Ernie,

MaNaAk has just got in and now she's putting us to bed so we're saying goodnight.

Goodnight everyone

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Sapphire, Zola and Ernie,
> 
> MaNaAk has just got in and now she's putting us to bed so we're saying goodnight.
> 
> ...


Dear everyone, 

Mommy dearest doesn't wake me up at certain times too. Here it's around 6pm so I'm in bed too.  sweet dreams 

Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I wish you could all come to my birthday party on the 19th October.
> 
> Jacky


Dear Jacky - I would love to come to your birthday party, but it is on the day after my mum's appointment for 35 injections in her head, that was postponed from 2 weeks ago, and I think she will need me to look after her at home, as she usually feels dizzy for a day or two afterwards.I shall be thinking of you, of course, and singing Happy Birthday to you - and so will my mum.
Love from Zola xxx
P S - I still say goodnight to you, with my mum's help, when I go to bed.


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky - I would love to come to your birthday party, but it is on the day after my mum's appointment for 35 injections in her head, that was postponed from 2 weeks ago, and I think she will need me to look after her at home, as she usually feels dizzy for a day or two afterwards.I shall be thinking of you, of course, and singing Happy Birthday to you - and so will my mum.
> Love from Zola xxx
> P S - I still say goodnight to you, with my mum's help, when I go to bed.


Dear Zola,

We shall be thinking of you and your mum on that day as well. Next Saturday MaNaAk's orchestra the Southend Symphony Orchestra is playing their autumn concert so we shall think of her as well.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 8, 2022)

Need to fasten the heat bar with grips when they arrive (I accidentally threw out the grips when I moved here)!


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm gradually learning a new skill.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> We shall be thinking of you and your mum on that day as well. Next Saturday MaNaAk's orchestra the Southend Symphony Orchestra is playing their autumn concert so we shall think of her as well.
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Is Natrah playing in the orchestra on Saturday?
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Is Natrah playing in the orchestra on Saturday?
> Zola xxx


Yes Zola I play in the second violins. The programme is:

Hebrides Overture by Mendelssohn
Clarinet Concerto by Mozart
Symphony in D minor by Franck

Goodnight

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Need to fasten the heat bar with grips when they arrive (I accidentally threw out the grips when I moved here)!
> View attachment 350661


Oh darn... Poor you...that's something I would do.

Cathie

Ps I'm forever tying up loose ends


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes Zola I play in the second violins. The programme is:
> 
> Hebrides Overture by Mendelssohn
> Clarinet Concerto by Mozart
> ...


Wow!!!

That's 2 of my favorite composers.And you sing on a violin also. Wish I could see and hear it.

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 9, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> That's 2 of my favorite composers.And you sing on a violin also. Wish I could see and hear it.
> 
> Cathie


So do I , Cathie !!
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

It was interesting at lunchtime with the Waverley Passenger Ship sailing up the Thames and Brent Geese migrating from Siberia.

Goodnight

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> It was interesting at lunchtime with the Waverley Passenger Ship sailing up the Thames and Brent Geese migrating from Siberia.
> 
> ...


I had quite a nice morning - we all went to look at the sea, and then called on my friend David, who I have mentioned before. He has been quite ill, not long ago, and has got heart problems -he is going to have a treatment where your heart is stopped briefly, then started again ! It sounds pretty scary, and I hope they don't do that to tortoises ever. He has to rest in the hospital for 4 hours before he can come home, and have someone to stay with him overnight. My mum and dad would do it - with my help of course, but he has a lot of friends in the area- some of whom were children he taught many years ago in the local school.
Love to all 3 of you from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

Dear Zola,

We send our best wishes to him.

Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> We send our best wishes to him.
> 
> Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


Thank you Natrah - he is such a nice man, and he really loves Zola - he tells all his friends about him ! 
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you Natrah - he is such a nice man, and he really loves Zola - he tells all his friends about him !
> Angie


All the very best to him Angie.

Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping


Lol, that is 


MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613





MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613


Lol, except she looks stuck. Bless.
so I’m I correct in thinking, you have Jackie & Daisy, we have Zola & Zola’s dad. Sapphire & Cathy


MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613





MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613





MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613





MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613





MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613





MaNaAk said:


> The bathroom when I got back from shopping!
> View attachment 350613


So I’m I right in thinking MaNaAk has Jacky & Daisy, we have Zola & Zola’s dad, and Cathie & Sapphire ? Have I forgotten anyone? I hope not. Ernie didn’t want to go to bed & has gone to sleep on me bless her. Amanda xx


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Jacky and Daisy
> View attachment 350673


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I had quite a nice morning - we all went to look at the sea, and then called on my friend David, who I have mentioned before. He has been quite ill, not long ago, and has got heart problems -he is going to have a treatment where your heart is stopped briefly, then started again ! It sounds pretty scary, and I hope they don't do that to tortoises ever. He has to rest in the hospital for 4 hours before he can come home, and have someone to stay with him overnight. My mum and dad would do it - with my help of course, but he has a lot of friends in the area- some of whom were children he taught many years ago in the local school.
> Love to all 3 of you from Zola xxx


Good evening everyone,

Just letting you all know that we won't be seeing Billy the cat anymore because a lady who rescues cats spotted him and became very concerned. He was quite thin with a suspected leg problem so she decided to take him in and get him to a vet. I do hope his owners give a lot of thought to this and ask why they're not bothered about the neighbours feeding him.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Lol, except she looks stuck. Bless.
> so I’m I correct in thinking, you have Jackie & Daisy, we have Zola & Zola’s dad. Sapphire & Cathy
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you're right apart from Zolasmum


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I had quite a nice morning - we all went to look at the sea, and then called on my friend David, who I have mentioned before. He has been quite ill, not long ago, and has got heart problems -he is going to have a treatment where your heart is stopped briefly, then started again ! It sounds pretty scary, and I hope they don't do that to tortoises ever. He has to rest in the hospital for 4 hours before he can come home, and have someone to stay with him overnight. My mum and dad would do it - with my help of course, but he has a lot of friends in the area- some of whom were children he taught many years ago in the local school.
> Love to all 3 of you from Zola xxx


 I'll be hoping and praying for your friend David. I had a teacher once that really influenced me. She was a music teacher. She used to play simple classics by Beethoven, Mozart, etc just for us What I really loved was when she got old, I was so privileged to able to take care of her because I was an RNA. And I was finally able to tell her face to face Thanks. Good teachers are a treasure

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Yes you're right apart from Zolasmum


Thank you Natrah for standing up for me (me who is Zola's MUM) -You wouldn't confuse us if you met us, Amanda - he is a lot bigger than me, for a start. I do all the mum things with Zola -food etc - and his dad drives the car and also carries Zola in his hand on long walks along the coastal path,etc. He also takes the photos, and is expert now at doing this holding a tortoise in one hand!
Angie x 
p.s I also help Zola with his emails, while his dad is having long and complicated online intellectual and philosophical conversations with his friends


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 9, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 350675


Sorry that's a new download etc photo thingy I saved  it's just too cute. I had to share it 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Sorry that's a new download etc photo thingy I saved  it's just too cute. I had to share it
> 
> Cathie


Aww!


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww!


Dear Natrah - looking at that photo of Jacky, I think I realise what she is doing - she thinks she ought to be on a pedestal, like a famous statue. !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 9, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - looking at that photo of Jacky, I think I realise what she is doing - she thinks she ought to be on a pedestal, like a famous statue. !!
> Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 9, 2022)

Sapphire likes to park himself sideways on a rock I found for him at hobby lobby. He loves to air out his plastron other ways also on that same rock  It's also his pillow at times  he loves it and for heavens sake it was just a cheap rock  that goes to show you a tort just enjoys the simple things in life.

XXX Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 10, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Sapphire is just like Jacky @Cathie G. It's raining here so they won't be able to go out today.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Sapphire is just like Jacky @Cathie G. It's raining here so they won't be able to go out today.
> 
> MaNaAk


Hello MaNaAk - it has been sunny here today most of the time, though quite windy,and, as well as going to the sea this morning, I went for a walk with my dad in the afternoon - it was sunny all the time. I think my dad took photos, so I will send you one if he did. We might be going to a very pretty wood tomorrow, to look at the leaves.
By the way, I like to have a sock that my dad gave me as a pillow under my light.
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 10, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello MaNaAk - it has been sunny here today most of the time, though quite windy,and, as well as going to the sea this morning, I went for a walk with my dad in the afternoon - it was sunny all the time. I think my dad took photos, so I will send you one if he did. We might be going to a very pretty wood tomorrow, to look at the leaves.
> By the way, I like to have a sock that my dad gave me as a pillow under my light.
> Zola xxx


Dear Zola,

All three of us have been busy here with my pupils (I teach Piano and Violin) and Jacky made her own way out of the pet carrier before I put her out and both she and Daisy went back out when I got back from work. Jacky buried herself under some leaves and Daisy was swimming around and trying to lift herself up in the soaking tray. This was good to see!

MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> All three of us have been busy here with my pupils (I teach Piano and Violin) and Jacky made her own way out of the pet carrier before I put her out and both she and Daisy went back out when I got back from work. Jacky buried herself under some leaves and Daisy was swimming around and trying to lift herself up in the soaking tray. This was good to see!
> 
> MaNaAk, Jacky and Daisy


I love the woods as I am a member of Butterfly Conservation.


Good night from the three of us


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 10, 2022)

My mum is a member of the Woodland Trust - and Devon Wildlife-etc and the wood we may go to is a bit special because it has lots of real little wild native daffodils in the spring - much smaller than the ones that grow by the roads.
Goodnight to all from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 10, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> My mum is a member of the Woodland Trust - and Devon Wildlife-etc and the wood we may go to is a bit special because it has lots of real little wild native daffodils in the spring - much smaller than the ones that grow by the roads.
> Goodnight to all from Zola xxx


I'm a member of Essex Wildlife Trust and guess who benefits from the dandelions when I go their sites?

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm a bit concerned that Daisy's still not in her enclosure but I'm working as fast as I can what with work and a concert.

Natrah

PS: The daily soaking is helping.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I'm a bit concerned that Daisy's still not in her enclosure but I'm working as fast as I can what with work and a concert.
> 
> Natrah
> 
> PS: The daily soaking is helping.


I'm so glad Daisy is moving more - perhaps you should ask Jacky to shove her about more, in the hope Daisy will get some exercise shoving her back !We had a lovely expedition this morning - it was sunny,mostly, and we went to Dunsford Wood - it has a stream running along it, with trees hanging over the water - it was very pretty, but we shall have to go again in 2 or 3 weeks, as most of the trees are still green, and my dad wanted to get some autumn colours.
Love to you all from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I'm so glad Daisy is moving more - perhaps you should ask Jacky to shove her about more, in the hope Daisy will get some exercise shoving her back !We had a lovely expedition this morning - it was sunny,mostly, and we went to Dunsford Wood - it has a stream running along it, with trees hanging over the water - it was very pretty, but we shall have to go again in 2 or 3 weeks, as most of the trees are still green, and my dad wanted to get some autumn colours.
> Love to you all from Zola xxx


Oh that sounds beautiful Zola! Can we see photos of you in the woods please? I had a busy day and I was busier than Jacky. I swam about in my soaking tub and than as Jacky was still in bed Natrah put me in her bedroom where it was lovely and warm and sunny. I was on the pet's walking mats and Natrah was so pleased to see me moving about. Anyway she went shopping and put us out when she got back. Jacky was only up for a few hours and when Natrah went out again I went back into her bedroom and enjoyed myself.

Goodnight Daisy and Jacky

PS: How are you two Sapphire and Ernie?


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Oh that sounds beautiful Zola! Can we see photos of you in the woods please? I had a busy day and I was busier than Jacky. I swam about in my soaking tub and than as Jacky was still in bed Natrah put me in her bedroom where it was lovely and warm and sunny. I was on the pet's walking mats and Natrah was so pleased to see me moving about. Anyway she went shopping and put us out when she got back. Jacky was only up for a few hours and when Natrah went out again I went back into her bedroom and enjoyed myself.
> 
> Goodnight Daisy and Jacky
> 
> PS: How are you two Sapphire and Ernie?


Hello Daisy - I hope "enjoying myself" in Natrah's bedroom didn't involve any form of mess on the floor ! 
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Daisy - I hope "enjoying myself" in Natrah's bedroom didn't involve any form of mess on the floor !
> Zola xxx


Good morning Zola,

Yes I am in Natrah's bedroom listening to Daniel Barenboim playing Beethoven Piano Sonatas. I have had my soak and swim and haven't made a mess. They have been concerned about me not going to the toilet but I was to oblige when I last went to the vets. I haven't been eating because I feel I should be hibernating so that is one reason why I haven't been to toilet but I have been weighed today and my weight is good. The clips for the heat bulb are due to arrive today so Natrah can proceed a bit further with the enclosure but I understand she has work and a concert on Saturday meanwhile Jacky is still in bed. I hope you're enjoying this lovely weather.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola,
> 
> Yes I am in Natrah's bedroom listening to Daniel Barenboim playing Beethoven Piano Sonatas. I have had my soak and swim and haven't made a mess. They have been concerned about me not going to the toilet but I was to oblige when I last went to the vets. I haven't been eating because I feel I should be hibernating so that is one reason why I haven't been to toilet but I have been weighed today and my weight is good. The clips for the heat bulb are due to arrive today so Natrah can proceed a bit further with the enclosure but I understand she has work and a concert on Saturday meanwhile Jacky is still in bed. I hope you're enjoying this lovely weather.
> 
> Daisy


Hello Natrah, Jacky and Daisy - my dad didn't take any photos of me yesterday in the wood, but he says he will do so when we go next time - however, here is a photo he took on Monday of me on the breakwater at Bude - we often walk there.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 12, 2022)

Aww and he can hold you with one hand!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww and he can hold you with one hand!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Well, he has to, really, else he couldn't take photos !
Here is a photo of the wood...
Love from Zola and Angie


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 13, 2022)

And yet another photo -you can see the little bench where my mum likes to sit - if she can walk (or wobble )that far !
The path goes on a long way into the wood.
I hope you are having a good day, and being kind to Natrah
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 13, 2022)

These are beautiful Zola. Do the three of you have a picnic here? I have been a very good girl today but for some Natrah decided to soak Jacky and she was all over the place. She flipped over twice in the garden and wandered out of the carrier when she was brought indoors 

Daisy


Well I thought Jacky looked dehydrated but maybe I was wrong. I will have to do some rethinking .

Natrah

. Wasn't that great!

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> These are beautiful Zola. Do the three of you have a picnic here? I have been a very good girl today but for some Natrah decided to soak Jacky and she was all over the place. She flipped over twice in the garden and wandered out of the carrier when she was brought indoors
> 
> Daisy
> 
> ...


Personally I don't believe she's nearly 87

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Personally I don't believe she's nearly 87
> 
> Natrah


Well when you have people dedicated to your well being you live a long happy life 

Cathie and Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Personally I don't believe she's nearly 87
> 
> Natrah


I think that Jacky must have a secret stash of alcohol which she has been imbibing, to make her flip over and be in such a lively mood !
My dad found this photo of me with a new friend about 2 years ago - he thought you would like it 
Love from Zola xxx

.


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think that Jacky must have a secret stash of alcohol which she has been imbibing, to make her flip over and be in such a lively mood !
> My dad found this photo of me with a new friend about 2 years ago - he thought you would like it
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 350843
> .


Gorgeous! Natrah can only pick us up with two hands. She has her concert tomorrow so our routine will be slightly different.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 14, 2022)

Dear Natrah - I hope the concert will go really well tomorrow. If you have time to let us know when it starts, Zola and I will send you special thoughts and good wishes. 
It must be a wonderful experience playing in an orchestra - I once had a dream that I was playing the drums in a rock group - hardly the sort of level of your orchestra, I know - but in my dream I was in a sort of ecstatic uplift - I felt one with the music and the band. I should think you must feel something similar, only with much more reason, and on a much larger scale. I envy you !
Love and very best wishes from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> View attachment 350817
> And yet another photo -you can see the little bench where my mum likes to sit - if she can walk (or wobble )that far !
> The path goes on a long way into the wood.
> I hope you are having a good day, and being kind to Natrah
> Love from Zola xxx


That is beautiful


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I hope the concert will go really well tomorrow. If you have time to let us know when it starts, Zola and I will send you special thoughts and good wishes.
> It must be a wonderful experience playing in an orchestra - I once had a dream that I was playing the drums in a rock group - hardly the sort of level of your orchestra, I know - but in my dream I was in a sort of ecstatic uplift - I felt one with the music and the band. I should think you must feel something similar, only with much more reason, and on a much larger scale. I envy you !
> Love and very best wishes from Angie and Zola xxx


Dear Angie and Zola,

It starts at 7.30 pm tomorrow. If you lived a bit nearer I would say that I take adult Piano and Violin pupils. That dream could have come true.

Natrah

PS: I'm on my way home so I wonder what I'll find when I get back.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie and Zola,
> 
> It starts at 7.30 pm tomorrow. If you lived a bit nearer I would say that I take adult Piano and Violin pupils. That dream could have come true.
> 
> ...


Too late now for my dream, alas, but I wish I could hear your concert. - maybe next year we can make a trip to Southend - Zola included, of course.
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 14, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Too late now for my dream, alas, but I wish I could hear your concert. - maybe next year we can make a trip to Southend - Zola included, of course.
> Angie xxx


I'd love that Angie!

Natrah

Goodnight Zola, Ernie and Sapphire!

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Can't I understand why I was put back in the pet carrier after I broke out of it!

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I'd love that Angie!
> 
> Natrah
> 
> ...


You could have cleared up the mess your bedding left on the floor Jacky!

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 15, 2022)

I've been tucking into dandelions .

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've been tucking into dandelions .
> 
> Daisy


Dear Natrah - Zola and I are just getting ready to applaud you.... So we clapped enthusiastically - and then Zola sneezed !!! I think that was a special tortoise way of showing enthusiasm !!!
We hope you are having a lovely time
Angie and Zola - and Zola's dad too, who reminded me of the time !
xxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - Zola and I are just getting ready to applaud you.... So we clapped enthusiastically - and then Zola sneezed !!! I think that was a special tortoise way of showing enthusiasm !!!
> We hope you are having a lovely time
> Angie and Zola - and Zola's dad too, who reminded me of the time !
> xxxx


Thankyou all of you. It went very well but it was very tiring because I had two and a half hour rehearsal beforehand as well. I came home with Cesar Franck going on in my head and found Daisy in the water tray and madam on the mop stick but they are both in bed now. Our soloist played the Mozart Clarinet Concerto very well.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou all of you. It went very well but it was very tiring because I had two and a half hour rehearsal beforehand as well. I came home with Cesar Franck going on in my head and found Daisy in the water tray and madam on the mop stick but they are both in bed now. Our soloist played the Mozart Clarinet Concerto very well.
> 
> Natrah


Nice. I did forget that your concert was today. Sorry  I once read that 1 hour of classics played on the piano is the same as 12 hours of manual labor. That's probably true of most musical instruments though too. And it's so invigorating!!! it's hard to wind down  but sleep well with the beautiful melodies playing in your dreams anyway 

Cathie and Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 16, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Nice. I did forget that your concert was today. Sorry  I once read that 1 hour of classics played on the piano is the same as 12 hours of manual labor. That's probably true of most musical instruments though too. And it's so invigorating!!! it's hard to wind down  but sleep well with the beautiful melodies playing in your dreams anyway
> 
> Cathie and Sapphire


Thankyou you two. Very tired today but I will have a more relaxing day. Daisy will be soaking soon. Do you have a daily soak Sapphire?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou all of you. It went very well but it was very tiring because I had two and a half hour rehearsal beforehand as well. I came home with Cesar Franck going on in my head and found Daisy in the water tray and madam on the mop stick but they are both in bed now. Our soloist played the Mozart Clarinet Concerto very well.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - I hope you are feeling a bit less tired today. 
About Jacky - do you think she might be practising Pole Dancing?
Or possibly circus skills for a future career ?
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 16, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I hope you are feeling a bit less tired today.
> About Jacky - do you think she might be practising Pole Dancing?
> Or possibly circus skills for a future career ?
> Zola xxx


Dear Zola,

Is still very tired although she did go out for lunch? When she came she found that I had shoved Jacky! I am getting my own back now and in a minute I shall have dandelions.

Do you get soaked Zola?

Daisy

Dear Zola,

We are about to go out so that I can practice my circus skills in peace away from Daisy.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Is still very tired although she did go out for lunch? When she came she found that I had shoved Jacky! I am getting my own back now and in a minute I shall have dandelions.
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky and Daisy- I much appreciated the photo of you both - thank you. I think you would do well in your circus skills practice, Jacky, and I wish I could see you in action !
I don't get soaked very often, as I make such a fuss - and when my mum and dad met me first, they didn't know it was a particularly good thing. My mum has been working out ways I could have a soak every day, without her having to do so much lifting and carrying, as she is still wobbly, and she has got some good ideas from what other people on the forum do, so I'm afraid I shall have to let her try them.
I hope you and Natrah have a nice peaceful night . I still have some television to watch with my mum.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 16, 2022)

Dear Zola,

Yes there are plenty of ways to stay hydrated including damp soil on the floor beds. Natrah washes our vegetables and keeps us cool. I am very energetic although I haven't eaten.

Jacky

Dear Zola,

I hope you're mum's okay. Natrah and I did a little dance on the way to bed because radio 3 were playing my late mum's favourite French singer Charles Trenet and it evoked some very dear memories. The orchestral concerts also evoke memories as Natrah's parents and nana used to go to these. The concert was very good last and Natrah came home with music in her head.

Goodnight

Daisy

PS: Hope your mum's okay.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Yes there are plenty of ways to stay hydrated including damp soil on the floor beds. Natrah washes our vegetables and keeps us cool. I am very energetic although I haven't eaten.
> 
> ...


Dear Daisy -it must have been lovely for Natrah's parents and nana to see her playing in the orchestra - they must have been very proud.
I do get well hydrated because my mum rinses all my food, like Natrah does, and also I get quite a lot of cucumber through the day,for breakfast and treats. It isn't supposed to be very good for tortoises, but it is what my mum and dad fed me a lot when they first got me, and my insides weren't working very well - it was all I could manage at first .Now, of course, I am fine, and the huge amount of urine I produce every day proves I am well
hydrated !!
Zola xx


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 16, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I hope you are feeling a bit less tired today.
> About Jacky - do you think she might be practising Pole Dancing?
> Or possibly circus skills for a future career ?
> Zola xxx


TFO strikes again. I just watched a movie about a pole dancer that taught it to a town. They all fell in love with her and welcomed her home from her little stint in jail . It was supposedly a docu drama. Jackie might have taken lessons too because she seems to be getting good at it.

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou you two. Very tired today but I will have a more relaxing day. Daisy will be soaking soon. Do you have a daily soak Sapphire?
> 
> Natrah


I don't have a  every single day but I'm a good boy and drink water by myself and it's on my food too. My room is nice and a little balmy too. I can also just sit in my terra cotta bath if I like.I also like to sit in the rain sometimes when I get to go outside.

Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello Daisy and Jacky - I hope you have been kind to Natrah today, as I expect she is still tired after the concert.
It has been sunny here,and I have had a lovely walk with my dad along the cliffs his afternoon - then this evening my dad lit a fire, and I had a nice rest lying on my mum and watching the flames. Tomorrow we go to Tavistock, where my mum is going to have her head injections - she is sort of looking forward to it, as she has been having a lot of headaches - but also dreading it , because her head has got more and more sore from the treatment over time, so the injections hurt more. Still, I will look after her and keep her calm.I expect the nurses will be pleased to see me again.
Love to you all from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I don't have a  every single day but I'm a good boy and drink water by myself and it's on my food too. My room is nice and a little balmy too. I can also just sit in my terra cotta bath if I like.I also like to sit in the rain sometimes when I get to go outside.
> 
> Sapphire


We like to sit in the tray until madam goes off in search of the mop!

Jacky and Daisy


zolasmum said:


> Hello Daisy and Jacky - I hope you have been kind to Natrah today, as I expect she is still tired after the concert.
> It has been sunny here,and I have had a lovely walk with my dad along the cliffs his afternoon - then this evening my dad lit a fire, and I had a nice rest lying on my mum and watching the flames. Tomorrow we go to Tavistock, where my mum is going to have her head injections - she is sort of looking forward to it, as she has been having a lot of headaches - but also dreading it , because her head has got more and more sore from the treatment over time, so the injections hurt more. Still, I will look after her and keep her calm.I expect the nurses will be pleased to see me again.
> Love to you all from Zola xxx


Dear Zola, 

We've been very good today and neither of us had a soak because it was raining. Daisy went out first after Natrah had breakfast and absorbed what was left of the rain and the moisture from the soil. Jacky woke a bit later and we were put on the patio whilst Natrah worked on the enclosure. Jacky was able to rehydrate in the water tray whilst Natrah was at work and she did make her way to the mop but fell asleep on the way!

We hope your mum is okay tomorrow and she is lucky to have you and your dad looking after her. Is she able to hold you whilst she has her injections? She is very brave. 

The lighting is set up in the enclosure although Natrah is replacing the bulb of the UV light. It was accidentally smashed when she fixed the thermostat. 


Good night Zola and Angie and Zolasdad and also Sapphire and Ernie

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 18, 2022)

Good morning Zola and Angie,

Thinking of you all today.

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola and Angie,
> 
> Thinking of you all today.
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


Thank you all - we shall be on our way to Tavistock soon - it's sunny here at the moment which makes it a less stressful drive for Richard - Zola will be on my lap - on a towel,for safety ! 
What a nuisance about your UV light, Natrah - is it expensive to replace? We look forward to seeing the enclosure when it is finished - and inhabited, of course.!
Love from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you all - we shall be on our way to Tavistock soon - it's sunny here at the moment which makes it a less stressful drive for Richard - Zola will be on my lap - on a towel,for safety !
> What a nuisance about your UV light, Natrah - is it expensive to replace? We look forward to seeing the enclosure when it is finished - and inhabited, of course.!
> Love from Angie and Zola xxx


It's a beautiful day here as well. Jacky is still asleep but Daisy is outside in the pet play pen having been soaked. I shall be walking into Southend to spend £6 replacing her bulb.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> It's a beautiful day here as well. Jacky is still asleep but Daisy is outside in the pet play pen having been soaked. I shall be walking into Southend to spend £6 replacing her bulb.
> 
> Natrah


Hello Natrah - it is now raining and windy here, and I'm glad that my appointment is over. Zola was very good, mostly looking out from his Dad's coat while we were there - but he is rather cross this afternoon because of his routine being all confused. Perhaps I can hold him by the fire later, which usually calms him down. The treatment went ok, but I have to go back in 3 weeks or so for a different sort of injection as well. Still, I'm grateful to be able to have them.
Did you manage to get your bulb ?
We will sing for Jacky's birthday tomorrow, of course - imagine Zola, me and Zola's dad all holding hands and singing together !!
I hope you all will have a lovely day.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 18, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Natrah - it is now raining and windy here, and I'm glad that my appointment is over. Zola was very good, mostly looking out from his Dad's coat while we were there - but he is rather cross this afternoon because of his routine being all confused. Perhaps I can hold him by the fire later, which usually calms him down. The treatment went ok, but I have to go back in 3 weeks or so for a different sort of injection as well. Still, I'm grateful to be able to have them.
> Did you manage to get your bulb ?
> We will sing for Jacky's birthday tomorrow, of course - imagine Zola, me and Zola's dad all holding hands and singing together !!
> I hope you all will have a lovely day.
> Angie


Dear Angie,

I'm glad you're okay. How are you feeling? I have a picture of Zola peering out of his dad's coat! Did anyone notice?

Daisy's bulb costs £4.95 and I shall put it in at the end to avoid anymore accidents. She was out today but she didn't do much. Jacky woke up later and is getting closer to hibernation but I expect she'll put in an appearance tomorrow.

I shall imagine you all singing "Happy Birthday"

Goodnight Angie, Zola and Zolasdad,

Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 18, 2022)

Hello Jacky, Daisy, Zola, Ernie, and everyone else 

I don't mean to complain but I'm pretty tired. Mommy dearest keeps turning the light on in the morning though. Then she puts out this amazing smelling breakfast. l even get a shower now and then. I can't sleep for nothing. So I guess I'll just go have a bite or two or three 

 Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Hello Jacky, Daisy, Zola, Ernie, and everyone else
> 
> I don't mean to complain but I'm pretty tired. Mommy dearest keeps turning the light on in the morning though. Then she puts out this amazing smelling breakfast. l even get a shower now and then. I can't sleep for nothing. So I guess I'll just go have a bite or two or three
> 
> Sapphire


Dear Sapphire,

We have the same problem but anyway here's the latest photo of the enclosure:

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Sapphire,
> 
> We have the same problem but anyway here's the latest photo of the enclosure:
> 
> ...


Wow that is impressive !!! Does it have a glass front? And are the metal bits at the back hinges, or catches to open the back from above. 
I'm going out with my dad in a minute - it is sunny now, after the fierce storm last night, and quite warm.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Wow that is impressive !!! Does it have a glass front? And are the metal bits at the back hinges, or catches to open the back from above.
> I'm going out with my dad in a minute - it is sunny now, after the fierce storm last night, and quite warm.
> Love from Zola xxx


Dear Zola,

It will have a glass front and the metal bits are screws. Just need to fit the glass in then we could be there.

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 20, 2022)

Dear Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have recovered from all the partying, and have had a good day. I have been out with my dad, and we had a lovely walk because was sunny and really hot.The sea looked very pretty too - I do like it when it is sparkly. My mum still feels a bit achey, but she is quite a lot better. She doesn't hold me when she has the injections, because she might drop me or squeeze me too hard - I stay in my dad's coat, looking out encouragingly at her. The nurse knows I am there, of course, but I never get out into the room, to spread any germs.
Have a lovely sleep, all of you.
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have recovered from all the partying, and have had a good day. I have been out with my dad, and we had a lovely walk because was sunny and really hot.The sea looked very pretty too - I do like it when it is sparkly. My mum still feels a bit achey, but she is quite a lot better. She doesn't hold me when she has the injections, because she might drop me or squeeze me too hard - I stay in my dad's coat, looking out encouragingly at her. The nurse knows I am there, of course, but I never get out into the room, to spread any germs.
> Have a lovely sleep, all of you.
> Zola xxx


Does the nurse come and give you a rub Zola? We didn't feel like doing much this morning because it was raining but it was fairly warm and Natrah thought that we needed to hydrate ourselves. We are all glad that your mum is feeling better.

Goodnight

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - I hope you have recovered from all the partying, and have had a good day. I have been out with my dad, and we had a lovely walk because was sunny and really hot.The sea looked very pretty too - I do like it when it is sparkly. My mum still feels a bit achey, but she is quite a lot better. She doesn't hold me when she has the injections, because she might drop me or squeeze me too hard - I stay in my dad's coat, looking out encouragingly at her. The nurse knows I am there, of course, but I never get out into the room, to spread any germs.
> Have a lovely sleep, all of you.
> Zola xxx


Dear Zola,

I couldn't help but laugh out loud, at the thought, of the end of Jacky and Daisy partying all the time. I don't know why. Do you think I'm antisocial? I'm so glad you're mum is doing better though 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 21, 2022)

Well Jacky will still see Daisy and I may try the two of them in the enclosure but the last I did this Jacky couldn't last five minutes! Daisy was left wondering what was going on! 

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 21, 2022)

Guess who:


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 21, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud, at the thought, of the end of Jacky and Daisy partying all the time. I don't know why. Do you think I'm antisocial? I'm so glad you're mum is doing better though
> 
> Sapphire


Thank you Sapphire - yes, my mums still wobbly, but feelingg quite a lot better.
I am a very sociable tortoise myself, and have many friends, but they are nearly all human. I don't think many tortoises are friends with each other,(well, most of the time) in the way Jacky and Daisy are. We are not being antisocial just being tortoises !
Zola x


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Guess who:


 Dear Jacky and Daisy - what a lovely photo. It has been raining a lot this afternoon, but this morning there was some sun as well, and Iwent with my dad and mum to look at the sea - and at the end of the headland, there was a beautiful little rainbow - my dad lifted me right up to see it growing out of the water, and said it was my own special rainbow, because there was no-one else to see it !!!
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky and Daisy - what a lovely photo. It has been raining a lot this afternoon, but this morning there was some sun as well, and Iwent with my dad and mum to look at the sea - and at the end of the headland, there was a beautiful little rainbow - my dad lifted me right up to see it growing out of the water, and said it was my own special rainbow, because there was no-one else to see it !!!
> Love from Zola xxx


Wow! We were out strolling in the garden this morning but now we are back in the bathroom because Natrah has to go out to teach Piano. Sometimes before she goes out she says to Jacky "Do you think you can be trusted to stay in one place?" and then she says "No I don't think so!"

Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you Sapphire - yes, my mums still wobbly, but feelingg quite a lot better.
> I am a very sociable tortoise myself, and have many friends, but they are nearly all human. I don't think many tortoises are friends with each other,(well, most of the time) in the way Jacky and Daisy are. We are not being antisocial just being tortoises !
> Zola x


I'm the same. I get along fine with most critters but I don't want a tortoise or turtle taking over my space for sure . That's me. Maybe I'm spoiled cause I've never had to share  good good that mums feeling better 

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 22, 2022)

I think I've come back too soon!


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello again Jacky and Daisy - and Natrah of course - I hope it isn't as cold and wet in Southend as it is here today.
My dad found a lovely sunny photo of me with my mum, several years ago, in the grounds of Arlington court - a National Trust house in the wilds of Devon. It has lovely gardens. 
I hope you can see me. (I'm on her foot!)
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello again Jacky and Daisy - and Natrah of course - I hope it isn't as cold and wet in Southend as it is here today.
> My dad found a lovely sunny photo of me with my mum, several years ago, in the grounds of Arlington court - a National Trust house in the wilds of Devon. It has lovely gardens.
> I hope you can see me. (I'm on her foot!)
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 351039


Yes we can! This is as far as we got today!


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 22, 2022)

First night!


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> First night!
> View attachment 351045


Wow, that's going to look really good !!!. I like the idea of wedging a tortoise in so she can't escape !!
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Wow, that's going to look really good !!!. I like the idea of wedging a tortoise in so she can't escape !!
> Angie xxx


 It was sad putting them to bed but they will see each other tomorrow. How are you feeling now Angie? Hope you're okay?

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello again Jacky and Daisy - and Natrah of course - I hope it isn't as cold and wet in Southend as it is here today.
> My dad found a lovely sunny photo of me with my mum, several years ago, in the grounds of Arlington court - a National Trust house in the wilds of Devon. It has lovely gardens.
> I hope you can see me. (I'm on her foot!)
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 351039


I got to see you Zola and mum . What a wonderful family outing 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 23, 2022)

Good morning Zola and Sapphire,

Does anyone know where Ernie is?

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Does anyone know where Ernie is?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Hello Jacky and Daisy - I'm afraid I don't know, although I say goodnight to her every night, like I do to you both, and to Sapphire, and of course to my friend Teztez
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 23, 2022)

Good evening everyone,

I have finally sorted out the heat bar!

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 23, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I woke up to a lovely warm glow. Natrah then brought me some tomatoes for breakfast but I didn't see the point of these so I shoved the plate out of the way in order to go and bask. Later Natrah picked me up to take me for my soak and the way we greeted Jacky. I finished my and greeted Jacky again before being plonked back in front of breakfast which I shoved with all my strength in order to bask. I thoroughly digging up the new substrate! I spent the rest of the day relaxing before Jacky said goodnight and then Natrah invaded the enclosure and fiddled about with the heat bar!

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire and Ernie (not to mention Dickie, Sherman and Albertina)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I had a quiet day without Daisy although I saw her several times throughout the day and I am pleased she likes the enclosure. I was outside in the rain but it was warm and I was told that I needed to hydrate. Anyway we had some sun in the afternoon before it clouded over again. I am going to bed earlier now and haven't eaten for weeks.


Hope you're all okay


Goodnight everyone

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I have finally sorted out the heat bar!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Natrah
Love from Zola and Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 24, 2022)

Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

MaNaAk was surprised to find me coming out of the Pet Carrier at 8.20 am and is wondering what I am doing about hibernation? Anyway I had to go straight out because breakfast was burning.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 24, 2022)

DDa


MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> MaNaAk was surprised to find me coming out of the Pet Carrier at 8.20 am and is wondering what I am doing about hibernation? Anyway I had to go straight out because breakfast was burning.
> 
> Jacky


Daisy was pleased to see me. Natrah is in London so I'm having fun.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 24, 2022)

Goodnight everyone.

We hope you're all okay 

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Goodnight everyone.
> 
> We hope you're all okay
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


Zola and Angie hope you are all well, and that Natrah is safely back from London -goodnight to you all xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 24, 2022)

Yes I'm back and Daisy must be okay because I felt that she needed a drink of water as she seemed to be jerking her head as if however when I tried to give it to her with the syringe she fought tooth and nail against it. Also when I gave her cuddle she was shoving like she used to do! The lump seemed to be smaller this evening.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 25, 2022)

Good morning,

I've come to see Daisy having her soak.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 25, 2022)

After my return from shopping!
Jacky: Daisy:


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 25, 2022)

Dear Angie,

I think Jacky may have been trying to get off the scales when she heard me coming. I had a lovely day in London yesterday visiting my favourite music shop in Kensington and then going to Hyde Park. I was wondering how you were feeling now.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> I think Jacky may have been trying to get off the scales when she heard me coming. I had a lovely day in London yesterday visiting my favourite music shop in Kensington and then going to Hyde Park. I was wondering how you were feeling now.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - I am feeling rather better now, and I have the other injections in a couple of weeks, which should help too - Zola is good at taking my mind off the headaches, too - he sat on my shoulder this evening by the fire, and let me stroke him gently for ages - I don't know which of us enjoyed it more !
I'm glad you had a good day in London - Zola came with us to visit a friend there a few years ago, and tolerated the long drive from Devon very well - that's the longest car ride he has ever been on !
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 25, 2022)

Dear Zola, Ernie and Sapphire,

It would be nice to have a house warming party with you one day. My Sully friends have been invited but Albertina tries to stay away from Sherman because they were in the same enclosure and he wouldn't leave her alone! Dickie is fast asleep and I have no idea when Jacky's going to hibernate!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 25, 2022)

Yes it would be so nice to have a tea party together. Unfortunately neither me or mommy dearest can fly  but we can enjoy these little heart warming parties right here. Isn't it nice 

 Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 26, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I was using the toilet paper today:



Jacky.


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I was using the toilet paper today:
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky - you have really made us laugh, even though my mum has a rotten headache !! We had no idea you were so clever - and so helpful to MaNaAk, cleaning the bathroom for her - I'm sure she appreciates it very much.
Love from Zola and Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 26, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky - you have really made us laugh, even though my mum has a rotten headache !! We had no idea you were so clever - and so helpful to MaNaAk, cleaning the bathroom for her - I'm sure she appreciates it very much.
> Love from Zola and Angie xx


Dear Zola,

We hope your mum feels better soon. Natrah is going to write to your mum soon at the moment she is concerned about me hibernating!

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 26, 2022)

I know it's getting late but I must tell you all about what happened when I went on a shopping trip in the old flat. I brought Jacky and Daisy in before going out as usual and they were allowed to use the bathroom, hallway and bedroom as there were no carpets. I was sure that the lounge door was closed but when I returned it was open! One of them had opened the door and they both went in! I put them back outside and I thought that I was lucky that they hadn't made a mess. Later I turned my computer on and I was getting frustrated because I couldn't get online then I noticed that the router was upside down! I do try to make everything as secure as possible for them but the handle lounge door obviously wasn't strong enough for a ramming tortoise and doors need to be checked twice!

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I know it's getting late but I must tell you all about what happened when I went on a shopping trip in the old flat. I brought Jacky and Daisy in before going out as usual and they were allowed to use the bathroom, hallway and bedroom as there were no carpets. I was sure that the lounge door was closed but when I returned it was open! One of them had opened the door and they both went in! I put them back outside and I thought that I was lucky that they hadn't made a mess. Later I turned my computer on and I was getting frustrated because I couldn't get online then I noticed that the router was upside down! I do try to make everything as secure as possible for them but the handle lounge door obviously wasn't strong enough for a ramming tortoise and doors need to be checked twice!
> 
> MaNaAk


You need a little baby cam  just to watch and do video  of the shenanigans. I control mine from my schmart phone


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 27, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I didn't do much today apart from going to see Daisy and going outside.

Jacky

Natrah thinks I have a cold from the soaking so I will be hydrating by standing in the water tray. I still love my dandelions and Natrah is happy about lumps.

Daisy

Just want to say that I agree with soaking but if you notice that your tortoise appears to be sneezing it's probably a good idea to look for other means of hydration. Jacky and Daisy never had this when they were living outside and want the vet to see in a better condition and not with a cold as well.

Natrah 

Jacky and Daisy have said goodnight to Zola, Sapphire and Ernie.


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 28, 2022)

Just saying good morning!

Jacky and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just saying good morning!
> 
> Jacky and Daisy
> View attachment 351247


Good morning dear ladies - I have been up for a while, and am waiting for my mum to get my breakfast ready - then we shall probably go out to the sea, as it is sunny at the moment. 
Love from Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Good morning dear ladies - I have been up for a while, and am waiting for my mum to get my breakfast ready - then we shall probably go out to the sea, as it is sunny at the moment.
> Love from Zola xx


Enjoy yourselves. Jacky is outside getting fresh air but no sign of hibernation and Daisy is looking better but she is yawning! Must be the heat from the lamp. Meanwhile I have my Covid vaccine tomorrow after teaching but I have my ladies to look after me. 

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Enjoy yourselves. Jacky is outside getting fresh air but no sign of hibernation and Daisy is looking better but she is yawning! Must be the heat from the lamp. Meanwhile I have my Covid vaccine tomorrow after teaching but I have my ladies to look after me.
> 
> Natrah


I bet Daisy looks so cute when she is yawning - Zola does. This morning,when we went out, I stayed in the car while Zola and his dad walked to the headland -they met a lady who had just been scattering her mum's ashes, and she was so pleased to meet Zola, and it made her feel a lot happier - it's lovely the way meeting him can help people.
We have Covid and flu vaccinations tomorrow too - I hope yours isn't too painful.
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I bet Daisy looks so cute when she is yawning - Zola does. This morning,when we went out, I stayed in the car while Zola and his dad walked to the headland -they met a lady who had just been scattering her mum's ashes, and she was so pleased to meet Zola, and it made her feel a lot happier - it's lovely the way meeting him can help people.
> We have Covid and flu vaccinations tomorrow too - I hope yours isn't too painful.
> Angie xx


It must have been a wonderful surprise for her to see a little tortoise like Zola especially as she was scattering her mum's ashes. Zola obviously gets a lot of fresh air and Jacky does too. I turned the thermostat down to 30 degrees in Daisy's enclosure and she seems better. When she woke up this morning she was okay because the thermostat was at 18 degrees but as soon as I turned it up to 32 degrees she became stuffed up so I will definitely do what I did last year and keep it at 28 degrees unless it becomes very cold and I can put it up to 30 degrees. I have to remember that Jacky and Daisy are more used to 28 degrees. I hope you'll both be okay tomorrow my appointment is at 1.25 pm.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 28, 2022)

I think you should all know that Daisy had gone back to shoving me when I try to pick her up and I mustn't forget that Greeks are Spur-thighed tortoises.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 29, 2022)

Dear Zola,

We hope you are looking after your mum and dad and that they are okay. MaNaAk has a stiff arm.

Jacky and Daisy

PS: Is your mum okay Sapphire?


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 29, 2022)

Good evening everyone!

Natrah was pleased that I had urinated as it is a good thing to tell the vet! It's just a shame that I started to urinate when she picked me up!

Goodnight

Daisy



Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> We hope you are looking after your mum and dad and that they are okay. MaNaAk has a stiff arm.
> 
> ...


Dear MaNaAk - my mum and dad both had their 2 injections, and so far have been ok - they didn't take me with them,but I checked them over, when they came back, and they didn't even have stiff arms. I hope yours is better soon - did you have a flu injection as well ? I am actually a bit in disgrace with them, as yesterday afternoon I started getting over"romantic" with my mum's shoe, and made a great deal of very smelly mess on the floor, and on a couple of my towels ! 
I think they have forgiven me now - I have been very good since then.
This evening the central heating controller started playing up, and they think they will have to get it replaced - my sleeping box is in the room with a fireplace, so I will be all right, though !
Love to you all from Zola xxx
and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 29, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear MaNaAk - my mum and dad both had their 2 injections, and so far have been ok - they didn't take me with them,but I checked them over, when they came back, and they didn't even have stiff arms. I hope yours is better soon - did you have a flu injection as well ? I am actually a bit in disgrace with them, as yesterday afternoon I started getting over"romantic" with my mum's shoe, and made a great deal of very smelly mess on the floor, and on a couple of my towels !
> I think they have forgiven me now - I have been very good since then.
> This evening the central heating controller started playing up, and they think they will have to get it replaced - my sleeping box is in the room with a fireplace, so I will be all right, though !
> Love to you all from Zola xxx
> and Angie xxx


Wow! Don't worry Zola they will have forgiven you just as I have forgiven Daisy. I had just put dinner in the oven and I was going to clear out Daisy's enclosure when I decided to give her a cuddle. I just picked her up and she must have completely relaxed because she relaxed her bladder. I had to hurry up fetch the bowl for her and change my clothes. I then did three jobs including cooking, cleaning and putting both Jacky and Daisy to bed. My arm is a bit stiff but I'm glad I had the booster and now I will book my flu jab.


All three of us always say goodnight to you three and Sapphire and Ernie as well as three friends Dickie (who is well into hibernation), Sherman and Albertina


Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Natrah was pleased that I had urinated as it is a good thing to tell the vet! It's just a shame that I started to urinate when she picked me up!
> 
> ...


I had a little box turtle named Daisy May that hated to fly. I had to carry her on a little fleece pillow or she would pee down your leg like a firehose and it wasn't fun but it was hilarious. I never had it happen to me but after watching the incident I learned.dont take her flying 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 30, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I had a little box turtle named Daisy May that hated to fly. I had to carry her on a little fleece pillow or she would pee down your leg like a firehose and it wasn't fun but it was hilarious. I never had it happen to me but after watching the incident I learned.dont take her flying
> 
> Cathie


Good evening everyone,

After I am more careful! Jacky and Daisy have said good night to everyone and are now in bed. I suppose I should follow them as I am a bit rundown after my booster. Zola have you been looking after your mum and dad? Jacky stayed in bed until lunchtime but she looked after Daisy and when she woke up. Daisy only wants dandelions at the moment and someone crawled over the pink sack in their way out of the pet carrier!

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> After I am more careful! Jacky and Daisy have said good night to everyone and are now in bed. I suppose I should follow them as I am a bit rundown after my booster. Zola have you been looking after your mum and dad? Jacky stayed in bed until lunchtime but she looked after Daisy and when she woke up. Daisy only wants dandelions at the moment and someone crawled over the pink sack in their way out of the pet carrier!
> 
> MaNaAk


Zola is still up, but has been very good today, and let me sit by the fire with him earlier, with my chin in his shoulder - I always feel very grateful to him for allowing me to do that.His dad and I are feeling a bit odd today too - we had our flu injections too, so I suppose that's not surprising.
I hope you feel better tomorrow.
Love from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 31, 2022)

Jacky woke up at 1.15 pm.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky woke up at 1.15 pm.
> 
> MaNaAk


Zola is off to a Halloween party - he is sorry he is unable to take your ladies too on his broomstick !!



Love from Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola is off to a Halloween party - he is sorry he is unable to take your ladies too on his broomstick !!
> 
> View attachment 351376
> 
> Love from Angie xxx


Wowwee! Enjoy yourself Zola!

Daisy has been eating dandelions and a bit of tomato but seemed more lively at bedtime. She has been greeting Jacky who got up at 1.15 pm. Jacky hasn't done because she is getting more dozy. I know people think that tortoises are solitary but Daisy always livens up when Jacky is around.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Oct 31, 2022)

Where are you now Zola? How about you Sapphire?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Where are you now Zola? How about you Sapphire?
> 
> Natrah


I'm on Lundy Island, which is a little way off the coast, and there are lots of puffins, who love a party, and are very cute !!


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Where are you now Zola? How about you Sapphire?
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah,

I'm trying to be a good boy  at home, in bed. Sometimes I can't help myself though. I just gotta be me 

 Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I'm on Lundy Island, which is a little way off the coast, and there are lots of puffins, who love a party, and are very cute !!


Dear Natrah and Ladies
I got back safely from the party, but quite tired - however, I have had a busy day today The shop in Barnstaple which got my radicchio specially for me has closed , but my dad found the warehouse which supplied them, and phoned it. They have lots of radicchio always, as the hotels and restaurants use it, so we were told we could buy it direct from them.
So off we went today - the warehouse is several miles past Barnstaple, and in an area we have never been, on the edge of Exmoor. So it was a long drive , on narrow twisty roads - the weather was sunny and lovely some of the time,alternating with extremely heavy rain ! My dad is a very good driver, and we found the place in the end !!
I was quite glad to get home again, and have some fresh radicchio - then later I had a lovely cuddle with my mum by the fire this evening. 
I hope you have all had a good day, and that you sleep well. I always do !
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 1, 2022)

Dear Zola,

We're pleased you had a good time. Did your parents enjoy themselves? I remember seeing Puffins when I stayed with my friend in Edinburgh and we visited one of the islands. Will your dad be able to get you radicchio from that place all the time?

Daisy didn't eat much at all today and I think she was very bunged so I decided to give her some water straight from the syringe. The first time she took but the second and third time I had difficulty opening her mouth. I also decided that she needed fresh air so I put her out with Jacky for ten minutes. I am monitoring her and she will be seeing the vet at some point I want the vet to consider spaying her and to have that biopsy on her kidneys if needed. I don't really want to be discussing her quality of life at the moment because I believe this is just a cold. I got the impression last time that when he started talking about her quality of life if she doesn't improve he was going to suggest putting her down but apart from today she has been eating and when I put her in her new enclosure she was digging!


Jacky woke up at 10.30 am and I put her outside but she didn't do much. Daisy always perks up when she sees Jacky.

Goodnight Zola and Angie, Sapphire and Ernie

Natrah, Jacky and Daisy

PS: Sapphire when you talk about being me does that mean going to toilet on mummy like Daisy did?


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 1, 2022)

Dear Natrah - from all that you say, Daisy has a very good quality of life for her age - she is pretty contented, she enjoys Jacky's company, she enjoys a good laugh (quietly, to herself) when she pees all over you - I don't think the vet really understands tortoise personality very well. As long as she isn't in actual pain that can't be alleviated,-. and you will know that, if it happens, - you are the only person who can judge.
Love from Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - from all that you say, Daisy has a very good quality of life for her age - she is pretty contented, she enjoys Jacky's company, she enjoys a good laugh (quietly, to herself) when she pees all over you - I don't think the vet really understands tortoise personality very well. As long as she isn't in actual pain that can't be alleviated,-. and you will know that, if it happens, - you are the only person who can judge.
> Love from Angie xx


Thankyou Angie.

I'm pleased that you said that he saw Daisy when both she and Jacky were starting to think about hibernation so I have to bear this in mind. Another thought struck me when I spoke to my friend (from Edinburgh) on the phone the other day. If Daisy was to completely recover within the next month or so I may reconsider that biopsy. She is a remarkable tortoise I remember a few months before mum passed away. I went into the kitchen at about their bedtime and said to mum "gosh she's active"!

She appeared to be trying to get our attention so anyway we put her in the tortoise and went to find Jacky. We looked all over for Jacky and Jacky was in the pond with her head peering above the surface of the water. Anyway we brought Jacky into the house in the then pet carrier so that she could warm up. None of us could get over Daisy's behaviour I mean she used to constantly bash the back door if she saw us in the kitchen but she was certainly desperate this time.

That Island sounds lovely.

Goodnight Angie

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> We're pleased you had a good time. Did your parents enjoy themselves? I remember seeing Puffins when I stayed with my friend in Edinburgh and we visited one of the islands. Will your dad be able to get you radicchio from that place all the time?
> 
> ...


Well no but kinda... I let Daisy May do that stuff. I'm just real good at climbing. And I perfect my skills as much as possible.

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 2, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well no but kinda... I let Daisy May do that stuff. I'm just real good at climbing. And I perfect my skills as much as possible.
> 
> Sapphire


Good morning Sapphire.

Jacky grazed herself this summer because of her climbing antics! Also I explained to the vet that a mark on Daisy's shell was due to her wedging herself under the fence in order to visit the neighbours.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Angie.
> 
> I'm pleased that you said that he saw Daisy when both she and Jacky were starting to think about hibernation so I have to bear this in mind. Another thought struck me when I spoke to my friend (from Edinburgh) on the phone the other day. If Daisy was to completely recover within the next month or so I may reconsider that biopsy. She is a remarkable tortoise I remember a few months before mum passed away. I went into the kitchen at about their bedtime and said to mum "gosh she's active"!
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah - that is a remarkable story, and it shows how well Daisy can communicate - and how clever she is to know something was wrong - wow !! I think she would be able to convey to you if she were in a lot of pain, too.
I also agree with you about maybe not having the biopsy if Daisy seems ok - you are really the one to decide on this, not the vet, as you know Daisy so well. He might welcome the chance to practise his skills, without really understanding how precious she is.
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 2, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

I am still bunged up but I have had a soak and been weighed. Natrah is very pleased with my and she is very pleased that I am tucking into Romaine Lettuce. No sign of Jacky so far. I also had a good drink but the problem was that Natrah forced that syringe into my mouth before I'd woken up but as soon as I realised what was happening I clenched my mouth!!

Zola I think Jacky if she knew I'd been weighed.

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 2, 2022)

Dear MaNaAk - you asked about the puffins on Lundy island. There used to be lots, many years ago, but over time, rats got on to the island off ships which stopped there, and started eating the puffin eggs and babies(which are called pufflings ) The birds dug little tunnels underground for their nests, which made it easy for the rats to get at them - and there ended up very few puffins left. But eventually, a wildlife organisation set out to kill off the rat population, and now the puffins are coming back in large numbers again. They are lovely little birds - in fact the word Lundy is Old Norse for Puffin Island. My mum and dad went on a boat trip there one day, before I joined their family - they didn't fly like I did !!!
It has been a very wet and windy day today, but of course I had a look at the sea (very rough) with my dad, and this evening I have had a long stroke by the fire with my mum - that was nice.
Love to you all from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 2, 2022)

Dear Zola,

I think your mum should get on a broomstick or like Jacky does. I hope that the number of Pufflings is starting to recover. I was very busy munching on dandelions whilst Natrah was out and she is very pleased but meanwhile Jacky hasn't emerged at all today!

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire and Ernie

Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 2, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear MaNaAk - you asked about the puffins on Lundy island. There used to be lots, many years ago, but over time, rats got on to the island off ships which stopped there, and started eating the puffin eggs and babies(which are called pufflings ) The birds dug little tunnels underground for their nests, which made it easy for the rats to get at them - and there ended up very few puffins left. But eventually, a wildlife organisation set out to kill off the rat population, and now the puffins are coming back in large numbers again. They are lovely little birds - in fact the word Lundy is Old Norse for Puffin Island. My mum and dad went on a boat trip there one day, before I joined their family - they didn't fly like I did !!!
> It has been a very wet and windy day today, but of course I had a look at the sea (very rough) with my dad, and this evening I have had a long stroke by the fire with my mum - that was nice.
> Love to you all from Zola xxx


Dear Zola 

Lucky you to get to see the puffins. Especially sense they are coming back more and more with lots of little pufflings . They are so cute  and one of my favorite birds to lo

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 2, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Zola
> 
> Lucky you to get to see the puffins. Especially sense they are coming back more and more with lots of little pufflings . They are so cute  and one of my favorite birds to look at. I've never been able to see one up close in the wild. Wow
> 
> Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## zolasmum (Nov 3, 2022)

Dear All - it has been a very cold wet and windy day here, and although I did go for a brief look at the sea, I have otherwise been keeping warm under my light. But my mum is about to sit with me by the fire my dad has lit, so I will have a good stroke and warm up.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 3, 2022)

I took Zola into the room with the fire, which had no direct light on, and sat with him sort of lying on my chest, with my chin in his shoulder - he put his head out against my face, and we sat together peacefully for about 40 minutes - me just stroking him gently now and then- it was lovely- he felt like he was part of me and me of him - it's hard to describe, but I said this to Richard later, and he said he has the same feeling when he carries Zola on his walks. 
I think Zola really does feel contented when with us, which is so lovely.
I hope your ladies have been kind to you today, Natrah
Love from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 3, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I took Zola into the room with the fire, which had no direct light on, and sat with him sort of lying on my chest, with my chin in his shoulder - he put his head out against my face, and we sat together peacefully for about 40 minutes - me just stroking him gently now and then- it was lovely- he felt like he was part of me and me of him - it's hard to describe, but I said this to Richard later, and he said he has the same feeling when he carries Zola on his walks.
> I think Zola really does feel contented when with us, which is so lovely.
> I hope your ladies have been kind to you today, Natrah
> Love from Angie and Zola xxx


Dear Angie,

Yes I like to cuddle Jacky and Daisy as much as possible eventhough a certain young lady urinated on me last Saturday. Daisy is still bunged but was more active after she Romaine Lettuce and dandelions and she eats when I'm not here whilst not moving from the same spot. She is benefiting from the advice I was given yesterday as for she had slept for two days. Wish I could sleep like that! I know that the two of them would look after me when I have my flu jab on Thursday eventhough one of them will probably be hibernating.


MaNaAk


PS: I bet you look after your mummy Sapphire!


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 3, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> Yes I like to cuddle Jacky and Daisy as much as possible eventhough a certain young lady urinated on me last Saturday. Daisy is still bunged but was more active after she Romaine Lettuce and dandelions and she eats when I'm not here whilst not moving from the same spot. She is benefiting from the advice I was given yesterday as for she had slept for two days. Wish I could sleep like that! I know that the two of them would look after me when I have my flu jab on Thursday eventhough one of them will probably be hibernating.
> 
> ...


Yes he does. He makes me get up everyday no matter what. 

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> Yes I like to cuddle Jacky and Daisy as much as possible eventhough a certain young lady urinated on me last Saturday. Daisy is still bunged but was more active after she Romaine Lettuce and dandelions and she eats when I'm not here whilst not moving from the same spot. She is benefiting from the advice I was given yesterday as for she had slept for two days. Wish I could sleep like that! I know that the two of them would look after me when I have my flu jab on Thursday eventhough one of them will probably be hibernating.
> 
> ...


Dear MaNaAk - My mum and I had another lovely cuddle by the fire today - it has been really cold here, and the front of the house is very exposed to the wind blowing across the fields in front of us. Is it next Thursday you are having your flu jab ? My mum had hers together with the covid one, and she is still feeling a bit unwell, although glad to get them over with.
You said there is a firework display each year on Southend pier - will you be going to see that? My mum loves fireworks if they are not loud, and one year we wrote ZOLA in the air with a sparkler in our garden, and I watched, but I don't think we will have any this year. It's too cold, for one thing !
Love from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear MaNaAk - My mum and I had another lovely cuddle by the fire today - it has been really cold here, and the front of the house is very exposed to the wind blowing across the fields in front of us. Is it next Thursday you are having your flu jab ? My mum had hers together with the covid one, and she is still feeling a bit unwell, although glad to get them over with.
> You said there is a firework display each year on Southend pier - will you be going to see that? My mum loves fireworks if they are not loud, and one year we wrote ZOLA in the air with a sparkler in our garden, and I watched, but I don't think we will have any this year. It's too cold, for one thing !
> Love from Angie and Zola xxx


Dear Zola,

I've been cuddling Daisy quite a bit but she was a bit cheeky this morning because I gave her a drink through a syringe again but when I tried to give her another she moved her head and the water ended up in the tray. I just want to keep her hydrated anyway both Jacky and Daisy slept through a thunderstorm last night and Jacky has been sleeping for three days.

The firework display at the end of Southend Pier runs every autumn from the beginning of October to the beginning of November so tomorrow is the last night. I will be out to lunch tomorrow but I may be able to see something from the bottom of the road tomorrow night.

It is only Daisy and I saying goodnight to everyone one now. Dickie is hibernating but Albertina and Sherman (two Sully's) will be awake alongwith Ernie and little Sapphire.

Goodnight Zola and Angie.

Natrah and Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I've been cuddling Daisy quite a bit but she was a bit cheeky this morning because I gave her a drink through a syringe again but when I tried to give her another she moved her head and the water ended up in the tray. I just want to keep her hydrated anyway both Jacky and Daisy slept through a thunderstorm last night and Jacky has been sleeping for three days.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah - I hope all is well this morning with you and your ladies - I misunderstood about the fireworks on the pier - I thought you just meant fireworks on November 5th for Guy Fawkes celebrations. I don't know if there will be any here tonight, but it is very wet, so maybe not. Zola's dad got him up a little while ago, and put him under his light - he will probably stay there until we wake him up for his daily drive out. He is rarely an early riser.
Love from Angie and sleepy Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 5, 2022)

Jacky's woken up after four days of sleeping and greeted Daisy. I gave her a cuddle.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 5, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I got to see Jacky! I got to see Jacky!

Daisy

I got to cuddle Jacky! I got to cuddle Jacky and Daisy and I got to see some fireworks on the Thames on the way home!

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 5, 2022)

Well I've had visitors every day for days. My son and his family have been here. Last night I got to kitten sit. It took 2 of us  so Sheila helped. The truth is I got to play for once. Razberri my house wabbit  used the 6 month old kitten for a hopping place into her litter pan. The kitten didn't even mind . It was so funny  my camera wasn't running dag gone it  I've come to the conclusion though that Dilly and Razberri need some stimulation. Razberri has been more active and happy today. Getting ornery and Dilly cat too. Oh my garsh I'm falling for it.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 5, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well I've had visitors every day for days. My son and his family have been here. Last night I got to kitten sit. It took 2 of us  so Sheila helped. The truth is I got to play for once. Razberri my house wabbit  used the 6 month old kitten for a hopping place into her litter pan. The kitten didn't even mind . It was so funny  my camera wasn't running dag gone it  I've come to the conclusion though that Dilly and Razberri need some stimulation. Razberri has been more active and happy today. Getting ornery and Dilly cat too. Oh my garsh I'm falling for it.
> 
> Cathie


Did they all get on with Sapphire?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I got to see Jacky! I got to see Jacky!
> 
> ...


I got to cuddle my mum by the fire, and I heard some fireworks but they were a long way away. Now I am going to bed - night-night Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk.
Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I got to see Jacky! I got to see Jacky!
> 
> ...


Our news this morning showed the river Thames with mud larking people finding a historic treasure. buried there on the banks  it looked like fun.

Cathie 


MaNaAk said:


> Did they all get on with Sapphire?
> 
> Natrah


Everyone I know knows Sapphire but he's his own little person. The grandchildren like to give him a little pet on his head and shell. I don't put him with other animals very often only my people  I only bring him out if I can sit and watch him. And make sure he's not getting stressed.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 5, 2022)

Goodnight Everyone.

Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk

PS: I must watch the news @Cathie G


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Goodnight Everyone.
> 
> Jacky, Daisy and MaNaAk
> 
> PS: I must watch the news @Cathie G


 It was a really good story on CBS Saturday morning news about the people searching for historical items on the banks of the Thames. They even have to get a permit if they get hooked on doing the mud larking. The only reward they can get is one of their finds ends up in a museum with their name listed beside the artifact. And they still do it.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> It was a really good story on CBS Saturday morning news about the people searching for historical items on the banks of the Thames. They even have to get a permit if they get hooked on doing the mud larking. The only reward they can get is one of their finds ends up in a museum with their name listed beside the artifact. And they still do it.
> 
> Cathie


I've seen people on the mudflats in Leigh (my home town) with metal detectors.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 6, 2022)

Were all you tortoises okay with the fireworks and how were your animal siblings Sapphire?

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Our news this morning showed the river Thames with mud larking people finding a historic treasure. buried there on the banks  it looked like fun.
> 
> Cathie
> 
> ...


Zola is very well known in our local area (though we keep him invisible in the actual village where we live) -he often meets several groups of people when he is out walking with his dad- some are on holiday, and remember his name from previous years when they first met him! He doesn't get stressed easily, as we hover over him protectively,but we try especially to let people with disabilities touch him, as it often gives them great pleasure -and also very elderly people, for whom he often brings back memories of when they had a tortoise as a child. But Zola is very relaxed about it all, and keeps his head stretched out to look at people - he trusts us to keep him safe.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola is very well known in our local area (though we keep him invisible in the actual village where we live) -he often meets several groups of people when he is out walking with his dad- some are on holiday, and remember his name from previous years when they first met him! He doesn't get stressed easily, as we hover over him protectively,but we try especially to let people with disabilities touch him, as it often gives them great pleasure -and also very elderly people, for whom he often brings back memories of when they had a tortoise as a child. But Zola is very relaxed about it all, and keeps his head stretched out to look at people - he trusts us to keep him safe.
> Angie


Dear Angie,

That's wonderful. Jacky and Daisy are generally but this evening I gave Daisy a cuddle at bedtime and tried to feel for the lump on her neck but this was difficult to do because I am pleased to say that it is getting smaller and madam kept shoving! This is also good to see as it proves that she is a fighter! The symptoms of the cold are there but there is more movement in her legs where there is supposed to be another lump.


No sign of Jacky today but then the weather was dreadful. Jacky and Daisy don't mind being rubbed by children.


Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 6, 2022)

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie and Cathie and also Sherman and Albertina.

Daisy and Natrah

PS: Jacky and Dickie zzz


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie and Cathie and also Sherman and Albertina.
> 
> Daisy and Natrah
> 
> PS: Jacky and Dickie zzz


Goodnight to you, dear Natrah, Jacky, Daisy ,Sapphire, Ernie and of course Cathie (we don't know Sherman and Albertina) and love from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Goodnight to you, dear Natrah, Jacky, Daisy ,Sapphire, Ernie and of course Cathie (we don't know Sherman and Albertina) and love from Zola and Angie xxx


They are two Sulcata friends who live in a reserve but in two separate enclosures because Sherman wouldn't leave Albertina alone. Sherman misses Albertina but she regards him as a pest!

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 6, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola is very well known in our local area (though we keep him invisible in the actual village where we live) -he often meets several groups of people when he is out walking with his dad- some are on holiday, and remember his name from previous years when they first met him! He doesn't get stressed easily, as we hover over him protectively,but we try especially to let people with disabilities touch him, as it often gives them great pleasure -and also very elderly people, for whom he often brings back memories of when they had a tortoise as a child. But Zola is very relaxed about it all, and keeps his head stretched out to look at people - he trusts us to keep him safe.
> Angie


I do the same. Sapphire allows me to carry him in my hand outside. He looks like he's swimming in the air but he's not struggling. He likes it when he gets petted on his shell by other people that I let touch him. I think he's come to trust I'll be watching. Buttt Also he tries to con them into picking him up by standing up as tall as he can in the palm of their hand. He associates a human hand with the wonderful outside. It's tooo cute.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I do the same. Sapphire allows me to carry him in my hand outside. He looks like he's swimming in the air but he's not struggling. He likes it when he gets petted on his shell by other people that I let touch him. I think he's come to trust I'll be watching. Buttt Also he tries to con them into picking him up by standing up as tall as he can in the palm of their hand. He associates a human hand with the wonderful outside. It's tooo cute.
> 
> Cathie


Awww


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 8, 2022)

Dear Zola,

I hope your mum's appointment went okay and that you are looking after her. Natrah and I are on our way to see the man that keeps prodding me. We are on a bus and I am in the trolley with some newspaper on top to keep warm. Also I got to see Jacky! I got to see Jacky!

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I hope your mum's appointment went okay and that you are looking after her. Natrah and I are on our way to see the man that keeps prodding me. We are on a bus and I am in the trolley with some newspaper on top to keep warm. Also I got to see Jacky! I got to see Jacky!
> 
> Daisy


Thank you very much Daisy - my mum and I have been thinking of you and Natrah - we were watching the clock to make sure our thoughts went out at the right time .My mum's fairly ok - she was worried about the weather in fact it was lovely sunshine for the first part of our drive - then the sky got very black, but there wasn't much wind, so it was all right. We even saw a rainbow against a really black sky - I think that's quite unusual. Anyway, my mum had her 2 quite long and very painful injections, one each side of her neck - she waved her feet about a bit, and made funny noises, but not very loudly. She apologised to me afterwards for the noises ! By the time she got back in the car, her head was feeling quite numb, and she is still shaky, but she will be fine.
I have never been on a bus - it must be quite exciting. I hope the prodding man was pleased with you, and that Natrah is pleased with whatever he said.
I'm glad you got to see Jacky , and I expect she was glad to see you.
Ivy mum and I are still thinking of you, and we hope you are on your way home now - in a bus - lucky girl !!!
Love from Zola and Angie xxx
p. s. Do you have your own bus ticket ?


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 8, 2022)

Dear Zola,

Sadly I have had to leave Daisy at the vet's but she will be well looked after with food, water and heat. I miss her but she's in the right place. All three of us saw the rainbow and Daisy shoved the vet.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 8, 2022)

Dear Zola,

I hope your mum's feeling a bit clearer now. She's very brave. Did the nurse chat to you?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Sadly I have had to leave Daisy at the vet's but she will be well looked after with food, water and heat. I miss her but she's in the right place. All three of us saw the rainbow and Daisy shoved the vet.
> 
> Natrah


Oh Natrah - why did the vet want to keep her ? I do hope she will be all right. I'm very glad she shoved the vet - she must be extremely cross with him.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Oh Natrah - why did the vet want to keep her ? I do hope she will be all right. I'm very glad she shoved the vet - she must be extremely cross with him.
> Angie


She just doesn't like the lump being poked and has a bit of armour with those spurs. The vet said she doesn't like being poked!

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning Zola,

I hope your mum is feeling better today 

Natrah

PS: Jacky is fast asleep. Strange waking up without Daisy.


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 9, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I am dozing in the front garden and missing Daisy. I have been weighed and told that I am the correct weight for hibernation.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 9, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I am dozing in the front garden and missing Daisy. I have been weighed and told that I am the correct weight for hibernation.
> 
> Jacky


Congratulations, Jacky - the perfect weight for a perfect tortoise.!
Love from Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 10, 2022)

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire and Ernie.

Natrah, Jacky and little Daisy who at the vet's on Canvey Island.


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 10, 2022)

Goodnight Sapphire,Ernie and Jacky - and most of all, little Daisy, who deserves a lot of cuddles . Is there a bridge to Canvey island, or do you need a boat? Zola would like to know.xx
Lo ve to Natrah as well, of course from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 10, 2022)

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire and Ernie.

Natrah, Jacky and little Daisy who at the vet's on Canvey Island.


zolasmum said:


> Goodnight Sapphire,Ernie and Jacky - and most of all, little Daisy, who deserves a lot of cuddles . Is there a bridge to Canvey island, or do you need a boat? Zola would like to know.xx
> Lo ve to Natrah as well, of course from Zola and Angie xxx


There's a road that links Canvey with Benfleet. It's very built up but there is a good nature reserve. The vet's isn't far from the sea.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 11, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie and CathieG,

Just want you to know that Jacky said goodnight to Daisy by tapping on the glass and that I have given a lot of rubs albeit with a mask and rubber gloves.

Goodnight

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie and CathieG,
> 
> Just want you to know that Jacky said goodnight to Daisy by tapping on the glass and that I have given a lot of rubs albeit with a mask and rubber gloves.
> 
> ...


Dear MaNaAk -Zola sends you a special long distance cuddle, and hopes Daisy feels better very soon. And love from Angie too,to all three of you xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear MaNaAk -Zola sends you a special long distance cuddle, and hopes Daisy feels better very soon. And love from Angie too,to all three of you xxx


Thankyou you two. I'm making the most of what Daisy can still do and she was acknowledging and she sends a long distance cuddle to Zola as do Jacky and I.

Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 12, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone 

The vet couldn't feed Daisy except through a tube but I have given her her medicine and she has eaten a few dandelions.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> The vet couldn't feed Daisy except through a tube but I have given her her medicine and she has eaten a few dandelions.
> 
> Natrah


Well done, little Daisy - and well done you for getting her to eat ! Is the medicine in drops, or in a pill?
Love from Angie and Zola xxx - and another long distance cuddle !


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 12, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Well done, little Daisy - and well done you for getting her to eat ! Is the medicine in drops, or in a pill?
> Love from Angie and Zola xxx - and another long distance cuddle !


Dear Angie and Zola,

Daisy's having more antibiotic injections and I am making sure that she drinks.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 12, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I am very unwell but I have been jabbed I also fought against the man that keeps prodding me. I got to see Jacky today and enjoyed some dandelions.

Daisy

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

Daisy's back and I got to greet. I am having to spend two nights in the bathroom as Natrah is doing something in my room. Today when went to work I got cracking and walked in a circle over the bathroom scales (and knocking a few items over) before wedging myself between the bath and a wicker basket. When Natrah came back she said something about mud on the bathroom scales before taking me to see Daisy and putting me out.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 12, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

Jacky is now in bed and I have just discovered the lettuce so I am having supper.

Daisy

PS: I can smell Natrah's dinner and also there is a film called Aqua on TV.


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> Jacky is now in bed and I have just discovered the lettuce so I am having supper.
> 
> ...


Hello Daisy - I am so glad you are home, and I hope you are enjoying the lettuce. Does Natrah give you the injections herself? She must be very brave, and so must you ! I have had my supper, but my mum also traditionally gives me a couple of cucumber slices before we settle to watch tv.I sit on her lap then, of course. Did you ever see a science fiction series called Blake's Seven? It was a very long time ago. My mum loved it, and we have recently got a set of dvds with all the episodes on, so we are watching them gradually, if there is nothing else special on. She also likes old Dr Who series, but not the recent ones ! 
I had hoped to go for a walk with my dad today, because it was sunny with no wind, but then it got cold and grey in the afternoon,so I didn't go.
Goodnight , Daisy, and also Jacky and Natrah - and Sapphire and Ernie too -I hope you will all have a lovely peaceful sleep
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 13, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

We have all been fairly busy today although I can't move like Jacky. I am having to speak for Jacky this evening as she is in bed in her room. We have both been soaked and Jacky has been weighed. She has also been on a 'tour' of the bathroom. The pet carrier was cleaned and so Jacky is very cosy. Jacky kept trying to get out of the soaking tub and I attempted to do the same thing during my soak.

Natrah did a lot of washing before having lunch out and whilst she was out I nibbled my greens (breakfast). Natrah was pleased with this and I was pleased to see dandelions. Later I was given half of a mushroom and I ate some of this.

Natrah met an old friend from one of her old orchestras at Tomassi's Cafe and both of them are playing in a Carol Concert next Sunday. There is another concert on the 26th November where Natrah will be watching the Southend Chamber Music Club performing. I am pleased that she is getting out and about.

I have to have my lights turned down now but I shall listen to Cenotaph highlights. Natrah has never seen Blake's Seven but used to watch Star Trek and enjoy being scared! She watches all the nature programmes and concert programmes but sometimes I have to put up with EastEnders and Casualty!

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie and CathieG

Daisy


PS: How is Teztez?


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> We have all been fairly busy today although I can't move like Jacky. I am having to speak for Jacky this evening as she is in bed in her room. We have both been soaked and Jacky has been weighed. She has also been on a 'tour' of the bathroom. The pet carrier was cleaned and so Jacky is very cosy. Jacky kept trying to get out of the soaking tub and I attempted to do the same thing during my soak.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah - I have just written a description of Zola's horrible behaviour on your Daisy has a cold site, so I won't repeat it here !! I have forgiven him, of course - I always feel I should be able to understand him, and be able to help him, but sometimes I really can't.
Love from Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 13, 2022)

Dear Zola,

The only time Jacky and Daisy have ever bitten me was by accident when I have hand fed them! Last summer Jacky nearly bit my foot because she thought it was food so if they have never behaved like you have you shouldn't be behaving like that. I know it's horrible when you flip but try to calm down.

Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Does anyone know where Ernie is?
> 
> Jacky and Daisy


Hello Ernie here, my mum has been busy but still has lots of time for me. How are you all? Mum is going to post a picture of me being brave. She was keeping a very close eye on me.


lots of love. 
Erniexx


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 13, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I had a little box turtle named Daisy May that hated to fly. I had to carry her on a little fleece pillow or she would pee down your leg like a firehose and it wasn't fun but it was hilarious. I never had it happen to me but after watching the incident I learned.dont take her flying
> 
> Cathie


Hello Ernie here

How are you all? We love your pictures. mum has been busy so hasn’t had much time but has had lots of time for Mac & me.
Here is. a picture of Mac & me, mum was keeping a very close eye on us.
lots of love Ernie xxx


MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> Sadly I have had to leave Daisy at the vet's but she will be well looked after with food, water and heat. I miss her but she's in the right place. All three of us saw the rainbow and Daisy shoved the vet.
> 
> Natrah





MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> That's wonderful. Jacky and Daisy are generally but this evening I gave Daisy a cuddle at bedtime and tried to feel for the lump on her neck but this was difficult to do because I am pleased to say that it is getting smaller and madam kept shoving! This is also good to see as it proves that she is a fighter! The symptoms of the cold are there but there is more movement in her legs where there is supposed to be another lump.
> 
> ...


Dear all,

I hope Daisy is ok. Sorry for not being in touch. I have tried & failed or I think I failed to post earlier this evening. Mum kept a close on me whilst I was checking up on Mac.
love Ernie xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> The only time Jacky and Daisy have ever bitten me was by accident when I have hand fed them! Last summer Jacky nearly bit my foot because she thought it was food so if they have never behaved like you have you shouldn't be behaving like that. I know it's horrible when you flip but try to calm down.
> 
> Natrah


Hello Natrah - I know I shouldn't have got cross with my mum - I think I blamed her for not finding me under the chair on my back at once - it seemed a very long time before she came looking for me. I let her stroke my head when we watched the tv, and we have forgiven each other ! I do sometimes bite her by accident, when she is feeding me, but not often. My dad said to me "what would Natrah say ?" I will try to be extra good tomorrow.
I am looking forward to seeing the picture of Ernie being brave.
Good night to you Natrah, and also to Daisy, Jacky and little Ernie
Zola xxxx and Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 13, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Hello Ernie here
> 
> How are you all? We love your pictures. mum has been busy so hasn’t had much time but has had lots of time for Mac & me.
> Here is. a picture of Mac & me, mum was keeping a very close eye on us.
> ...


Awwww!


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 13, 2022)

Good evening everyone.

My Quakers Carol Concert is on the 18th December and Zola I know your mum forgives and that you love her dearly. This what Jacky one day this summer. Jacky flipped because she tried to climb a small wall in the garden. I went to put her the right up and twenty minutes I had to go out again!

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 13, 2022)

Jacky and Daisy are known for persistence and if they want to do something they will try, try and try again!

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 13, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky and Daisy are known for persistence and if they want to do something they will try, try and try again!
> 
> Natrah


Do you blame them  i would do that too.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 14, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Do you blame them  i would do that too.
> 
> Cathie


Sometimes one follows the other.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 14, 2022)

Good morning Zola,

How are your mum's headaches now? Are you behaving yourself? Unfortunately I accidentally turned Daisy's light off last night so she will be drowsy which is what I don't want. She's had her antibiotics and a drink together with a fight! I shall give her some in a few minutes and put a label on the plug.

Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou you two. I'm making the most of what Daisy can still do and she was acknowledging and she sends a long distance cuddle to Zola as do Jacky and I.
> 
> Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


Good morning Everyone

i am sat on mums lap eating some weeds mum grows just for me, she is growing them inside for me & I have grass all over my face . my Mum likes the older Dr Who & her mum used to watch Blakes 7 too.
lots of love Ernie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 14, 2022)

I've had a nibble:


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 14, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Zola,
> 
> How are your mum's headaches now? Are you behaving yourself? Unfortunately I accidentally turned Daisy's light off last night so she will be drowsy which is what I don't want. She's had her antibiotics and a drink together with a fight! I shall give her some in a few minutes and put a label on the plug.
> 
> Natrah


Hello Natrah - I am being a very good boy today. My mum sat with me by the fire, and she sort of slid part of the way out of the chair, so I could sit on her chest, and I stayed there for a very long time - I could feel her heart beating, and she said she could feel mine too. She stroked me all the time, as we watched the fire, and it was very peaceful - I enjoyed it a lot. I don't mean to get cross with her ever, but sometimes I have to point out to her that something has upset me.
My mum's headaches have been fairly bad sometimes , but not all the time - there isn't much more that can be done beyond the injections, but they do help.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 14, 2022)

Dear Zola,

I'm glad you were a good boy today. Did you look after your mum? I felt terrible this morning when I found that I had accidentally turned off Daisy's heat lamp. Luckily she was just about okay eventhough she is very poorly she had her medicine and then I gave her a drink. She did eat a bit of mushroom, possibly a bit of dandelion and some lettuce. I'm trying to look after her and I think she appreciates it.


Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and your parents.

Daisy says goodnight and Jacky hasn't emerged today.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I'm glad you were a good boy today. Did you look after your mum? I felt terrible this morning when I found that I had accidentally turned off Daisy's heat lamp. Luckily she was just about okay eventhough she is very poorly she had her medicine and then I gave her a drink. She did eat a bit of mushroom, possibly a bit of dandelion and some lettuce. I'm trying to look after her and I think she appreciates it.
> 
> ...


I wasn't quite as good today,and my mum didn't want to sit with me by the fire, but it was a muddled sort of day, and I felt unsettled, - and showed it !!
I hope you and your girls will have a lovely sleep, and that Daisy eats lots of dandelions tomorrow.
Love from Zola xxx and Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I wasn't quite as good today,and my mum didn't want to sit with me by the fire, but it was a muddled sort of day, and I felt unsettled, - and showed it !!
> I hope you and your girls will have a lovely sleep, and that Daisy eats lots of dandelions tomorrow.
> Love from Zola xxx and Angie xx


Dear Zola,

Have you been naughty again or is Daisy's illness upsetting you? Remember that your mum and dad love you very much. I love Jacky and Daisy and woke at some unearthly hour thinking about Daisy but she did have a few dandelions today and she started to move about during soaking. I haven't seen Jacky for two days but all three of us hope you are okay.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie, CathieG and AmandaF

Natrah, Jacky and Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 16, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

I've had a rub, my medicine and a drink. I saw that needle and froze! I hope you're behaving yourself Zola 

Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I've had a rub, my medicine and a drink. I saw that needle and froze! I hope you're behaving yourself Zola
> 
> Daisy


I know that feeling well,Daisy !!!
Zola has already made his dad cross today, by making a large and smelly mess last night in his conservatory, which his dad only found when he lovingly carried in there this morning !
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 16, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I know that feeling well,Daisy !!!
> Zola has already made his dad cross today, by making a large and smelly mess last night in his conservatory, which his dad only found when he lovingly carried in there this morning !
> Angie x


Dear Angie,

I hope Zola has been okay today. I left Daisy with a lot of food but she appeared to be struggling to eat dandelions today. I have my orchestra rehearsal this evening and I'll soak her tomorrow.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> I hope Zola has been okay today. I left Daisy with a lot of food but she appeared to be struggling to eat dandelions today. I have my orchestra rehearsal this evening and I'll soak her tomorrow.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - Zola has been more his usual self, and we sat together by the fire, with me stroking him, for ages.
His conservatory wasn't very pleasant for him, as it was raining very hard, and it made a huge racket on the roof.
Have you tried cutting Daisy's dandelion leaves up very small ? If not, it might be worth a try, as eating would be less effort for her.
I hope your rehearsal goes well - it must be nice seeing your friends again too.
Please give Daisy a cuddle from Zola - and one from me as well. We are thinking of her a lot.
Angie xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've had a nibble:
> View attachment 351788


Are there any scales under there? Lol Love Ernie xx


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Are there any scales under there? Lol Love Ernie xx


im sorry I’ve just read Daisy isn’t feeling well. I hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 16, 2022)

Good morning everyone and especially Zola,

I am going to see how Daisy is with the soaking and eating (I shall follow Zola's advice) before calling the vet. I can't stand to see her suffer.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone and especially Zola,
> 
> I am going to see how Daisy is with the soaking and eating (I shall follow Zola's advice) before calling the vet. I can't stand to see her suffer.
> Zola sends his love to Daisy, and so do I . I think you shouldn't panic about Daisy - remember two things -the antibiotic has to have time to work - and also, that her body is a bit confused because it is normally time to wind down to hibernation - it must be so upsetting to see her struggling, and Zola and I really feel for you, but give her a bit more time before you speak to the vet - unless he has told you how long it should take to see an improvement.Love from Angie xxx( Zola isn't up yet)


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Daisy has declined all food but I will give her some lettuce and then I shall phone the vet after lunch if she doesn't eat this.
Jacky has stirred and I took her to see Daisy.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Daisy has declined all food but I will give her some lettuce and then I shall phone the vet after lunch if she doesn't eat this.
> Jacky has stirred and I took her to see Daisy.
> ...


I expect Daisy was pleased to see Jacky again.Have you tried her soak yet? Poor little Daisy - perhaps she will eat a bit of lettuce- I do hope so. Thank you so much for keeping us informed-I keep checking my computer to see if you have posted another update.
Angie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I expect Daisy was pleased to see Jacky again.Have you tried her soak yet? Poor little Daisy - perhaps she will eat a bit of lettuce- I do hope so. Thank you so much for keeping us informed-I keep checking my computer to see if you have posted another update.
> Angie xx


Dear Angie,

I'm so sorry but I am on my way to the vet's for an appointment at 3.30 pm. Daisy was moved about when soaking but wouldn't touch her food. Jacky saw her before we left and I am going to chat to the vet as well. You have all been so wonderful with your support.

Love

Jacky, Daisy and Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Zolasmum, CathieG and AmandaF,

I am on my way back to Jacky having my dear Daisy fast asleep at the vet's. I shall continue to post here but I heartbroken.

Natrah and Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Zolasmum, CathieG and AmandaF,
> 
> I am on my way back to Jacky having my dear Daisy fast asleep at the vet's. I shall continue to post here but I heartbroken.
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


Can't wait to get back to Jacky.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Zolasmum, CathieG and AmandaF,
> 
> I am on my way back to Jacky having my dear Daisy fast asleep at the vet's. I shall continue to post here but I heartbroken.
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


Dear Natrah - I am so so sorry. There's nothing to say really - just that I send lots of love to you and to Jacky.
I am going to tell Zola now, and I'm sure he will want to send one of his very best long-distance hugs to you. 
Angie and Zola xxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I am so so sorry. There's nothing to say really - just that I send lots of love to you and to Jacky.
> I am going to tell Zola now, and I'm sure he will want to send one of his very best long-distance hugs to you.
> Angie and Zola xxxxx


I want to hug the two of you...

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

Just got in and given Jacky a very long cuddle. The bathroom floor is all muddy but I love her. I want to keep hearing all about Zola's outings and Sapphire and Ernie. 


Natrah and Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just got in and given Jacky a very long cuddle. The bathroom floor is all muddy but I love her. I want to keep hearing all about Zola's outings and Sapphire and Ernie.
> 
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


I'm so sorry you, little Daisy and Jackie are facing this. Sapphire and I are sending hopes and prayers for all of you and especially Daisy that she'll get well. At least she has a better chance being a captive little heirloom and all.


Cathie and Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I'm so sorry you, little Daisy and Jackie are facing this. Sapphire and I are sending hopes and prayers for all of you and especially Daisy that she'll get well. At least she has a better chance being a captive little heirloom and all.
> 
> 
> Cathie and Sapphire


She's up there with mum, dad and nana and two cats that were also members of her original family.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just got in and given Jacky a very long cuddle. The bathroom floor is all muddy but I love her. I want to keep hearing all about Zola's outings and Sapphire and Ernie.
> 
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


Dear Natrah -my mum has told me about Daisy - she is very upset, and so am I, but no doubt you made the right decision.I will keep telling you about my adventures, but it has been very cold and wet and windy,so that I haven't any adventures to tell you about today, but here is a photo my dad took this afternoon of the tomato plants in my conservatory which might make you smile. There are only 3 plants, but they have grown enormous - they are supposed to have a huge crop of mini tomatoes,- but this is practically all we have got !
Lots of love from Zola and Angie to you and darling Jacky xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> She's up there with mum, dad and nana and two cats that were also members of her original family.
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear Natrah - my mum told me about poor little Daisy, and we are both very very sorry. We will miss hearing about her, and the things she got up to with Jacky.
I haven't got any adventures to tell you about today, as it has been too wet and cold to go out but here is a photo which my dad took today in my conservatory, which might make you smile. There are 3 tomato plants, which are supposed to produce lots of mini tomatoes - they have grown and grown, and nearly taken over the room - but this is practically all the tomatoes they have produced !

You will see some tinsel and Christmas lights which they have nearly pulled down too !
Lots of love to you and darling Jacky from Zola and Angie xxxxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

Dear Natrah - I tried to send this post, but it vanished, so I thought I had deleted it by mistake - so I re-wrote it,more or less, and posted that - and now both attempts have appeared at once -I am not all that good at computers -sorry. Zola xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 17, 2022)

Dear Natrah - I'm thinking of you still, as I put Zola in his sleeping box, and hope you can get some sleep - you must be exhausted by now. Take care of yourself and Jacky - it must be so hard - you have had so many losses - but Jacky will help you feel better, I hope, by just being there, even if she is asleep.
You have been such a good carer for your girls, and have done the best you possibly can for them , as I'm sure you must know.
Lots of love from Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 17, 2022)

Thankyou Angie. I love those pictures.

Natrah

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I spent a very long time on Natrah's lap this evening as we comforted each other. I got to say goodbye to dear little Daisy before she left. I shall never forget and I shall never forget all the shoving.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 18, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

I went to bed thinking of Daisy and woke up thinking of her as well. Zola that plant wouldn't last long with Jacky and Daisy because they would eat the tomatoes and leaves!

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Nov 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I went to bed thinking of Daisy and woke up thinking of her as well. Zola that plant wouldn't last long with Jacky and Daisy because they would eat the tomatoes and leaves!
> 
> Natrah


Natrah, just want you to know that I’ve been thinking about you, Daisy, and Jacky all day. It’s so painful to lose a member of the family, but that’s because they bring us such joy while they’re with us. I’m sending my love and virtual hugs to you. You gave Daisy a wonderful life; she and Jacky were/are so lucky to have you.


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I went to bed thinking of Daisy and woke up thinking of her as well. Zola that plant wouldn't last long with Jacky and Daisy because they would eat the tomatoes and leaves!
> 
> Natrah


Good morning dear Natrah - I woke up thinking of little Daisy, too, and of you. I hope you don't have too bad a day.
Zola hasn't shown any interest in the tomato leaves - the ones that fall off are usually dry and shrivelled. I don't let him eat tomatoes, and they get picked before they are ripe enough to fall off - but he would probably eat them if he got a chance!
Jacky will have to do something really silly in your bathroom today, to make you laugh.
Lots of love from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 18, 2022)

Thankyou you two and Zola I used to feed Jacky and Daisy tomatoes by hand but I had to watch myself. Jacky will any leaves that look but funnily neither of them like cucumber like you do.

Going to see friends later.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 18, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone.

I am still very sad thinking of little Daisy but I have some good news in that my pupil has passed her grade three Piano exam.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> I am still very sad thinking of little Daisy but I have some good news in that my pupil has passed her grade three Piano exam.
> 
> Natrah


Congratulations ! How old is she?
I should think you would be a very kind patient teacher.
Zola has had a drive and a look at the sea - but it is too cold and windy to go for a proper walk with his dad, so I will go in with him in a moment and he can play round my feet , or sit on my lap while I read aloud to him - he likes poetry, and i also read Shakespeare to him - he likes the sound of my voice.
Love from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 18, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone.

I am still very sad thinking of little Daisy but I have some good news in that my pupil has passed her grade three Piano exam.

Natrah


zolasmum said:


> Congratulations ! How old is she?
> I should think you would be a very kind patient teacher.
> Zola has had a drive and a look at the sea - but it is too cold and windy to go for a proper walk with his dad, so I will go in with him in a moment and he can play round my feet , or sit on my lap while I read aloud to him - he likes poetry, and i also read Shakespeare to him - he likes the sound of my voice.
> Love from Angie and Zola xxx


Thankyou Angie.

She is one of my adult pupils and I had returned home from lunch and shopping to find the certificate. I also met my friends for supper. It's been good weather here and perhaps you can take Zola out tomorrow. I think Jacky is definitely missing especially as I've noticed her changing position in the pet carrier. I can't believe Daisy's gone but she's at peace.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 18, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

I am very drowsy but I want Natrah to print some of my memories of my partner Daisy. One memory have comes from earlier this year when we were in the pet carrier and I decided to shove Daisy. I thought it was hilarious when Natrah blamed Daisy for moving about after bedtime! The next day I was found out and told off and I was very unpopular with Daisy.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 18, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I am very drowsy but I want Natrah to print some of my memories of my partner Daisy. One memory have comes from earlier this year when we were in the pet carrier and I decided to shove Daisy. I thought it was hilarious when Natrah blamed Daisy for moving about after bedtime! The next day I was found out and told off and I was very unpopular with Daisy.
> 
> Jacky


Oh Jacky, I am sure you have lots and lots of funny or lovely memories of Daisy over all the years you have been together. Please get Natrah to tell us more of them. I will miss her too, and I haven't even met her - I just feel I know you both from all Natrah has said. 
Sleep well dear Jacky
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 19, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone.

I've just got back from teaching my first pupil since Daisy's passing and I keep seeing her sweet face. I miss her but she's in a better place and I'll be going out for a meal later. I would love to give her a cuddle again.

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Nov 19, 2022)

{{{Natrah}}}


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> I've just got back from teaching my first pupil since Daisy's passing and I keep seeing her sweet face. I miss her but she's in a better place and I'll be going out for a meal later. I would love to give her a cuddle again.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - we hope you had a nice meal with your friends, and were able to forget for a while what a sad time you have had. I would give you a cuddle if I could - maybe one day we will visit Southend, and I promise I will cuddle you then. Meanwhile. I am sending a long-distance hug, and one from Angie too.
Lovefrom Zola xxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 19, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> {{{Natrah}}}


Thankyou you two.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 19, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - we hope you had a nice meal with your friends, and were able to forget for a while what a sad time you have had. I would give you a cuddle if I could - maybe one day we will visit Southend, and I promise I will cuddle you then. Meanwhile. I am sending a long-distance hug, and one from Angie too.
> Lovefrom Zola xxxxx


Thankyou Zola and Angie,

Just got back from a lovely meal at our favourite restaurant. They were switching on the Xmas lights in Southend and I got to see some fireworks after all. Do fireworks upset you? They have never upset Jacky and Daisy and I have returned to sleeping beauty! I remember when our former neighbours used to have parties with singers and I remember one particular party when mum was in hospital so that meant that four members of the household were at home and three members weren't bothered. Two members were sleeping in the tortoise house, one was quite deaf and the other had to put up with it!

Are your parents bothered by fireworks? I do think of the local wildlife (we have squirrels, bats and foxes) and I feel sorry for them.

I will disinfect Daisy's enclosure one day put some photos in there and when Jacky's up I will try her in there but I will need to see how she gets on. I just remember what happened in Daisy's old enclosure when I decided to try the two of them in there and Jacky was good for three minutes! She then started pacing about and looking for a way out leaving Daisy wondering what was happening! Jacky must have been wondering where she was!

Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just got in and given Jacky a very long cuddle. The bathroom floor is all muddy but I love her. I want to keep hearing all about Zola's outings and Sapphire and Ernie.
> 
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


Dear Ma


MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola and Angie,
> 
> Just got back from a lovely meal at our favourite restaurant. They were switching on the Xmas lights in Southend and I got to see some fireworks after all. Do fireworks upset you? They have never upset Jacky and Daisy and I have returned to sleeping beauty! I remember when our former neighbours used to have parties with singers and I remember one particular party when mum was in hospital so that meant that four members of the household were at home and three members weren't bothered. Two members were sleeping in the tortoise house, one was quite deaf and the other had to put up with it!
> 
> ...


Dear Ma


MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola and Angie,
> 
> Just got back from a lovely meal at our favourite restaurant. They were switching on the Xmas lights in Southend and I got to see some fireworks after all. Do fireworks upset you? They have never upset Jacky and Daisy and I have returned to sleeping beauty! I remember when our former neighbours used to have parties with singers and I remember one particular party when mum was in hospital so that meant that four members of the household were at home and three members weren't bothered. Two members were sleeping in the tortoise house, one was quite deaf and the other had to put up with it!
> 
> ...





MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola and Angie,
> 
> Just got back from a lovely meal at our favourite restaurant. They were switching on the Xmas lights in Southend and I got to see some fireworks after all. Do fireworks upset you? They have never upset Jacky and Daisy and I have returned to sleeping beauty! I remember when our former neighbours used to have parties with singers and I remember one particular party when mum was in hospital so that meant that four members of the household were at home and three members weren't bothered. Two members were sleeping in the tortoise house, one was quite deaf and the other had to put up with it!
> 
> ...





MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola and Angie,
> 
> Just got back from a lovely meal at our favourite restaurant. They were switching on the Xmas lights in Southend and I got to see some fireworks after all. Do fireworks upset you? They have never upset Jacky and Daisy and I have returned to sleeping beauty! I remember when our former neighbours used to have parties with singers and I remember one particular party when mum was in hospital so that meant that four members of the household were at home and three members weren't bothered. Two members were sleeping in the tortoise house, one was quite deaf and the other had to put up with it!
> 
> ...





MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Zola and Angie,
> 
> Just got back from a lovely meal at our favourite restaurant. They were switching on the Xmas lights in Southend and I got to see some fireworks after all. Do fireworks upset you? They have never upset Jacky and Daisy and I have returned to sleeping beauty! I remember when our former neighbours used to have parties with singers and I remember one particular party when mum was in hospital so that meant that four members of the household were at home and three members weren't bothered. Two members were sleeping in the tortoise house, one was quite deaf and the other had to put up with it!
> 
> ...


Dear MaNaAk

Ernie & I have been thinking of you & send you our love.
Ernie was given a box of lettuces, which are in a plastic container & still growing. They are all grown with no pesticide. Ernie is enjoying them very much. Lots of love again.
Hi Zola how are you & your family? Hi Sapphire how are you and your family? Lots of loveErnie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 19, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Ma
> 
> Dear Ma
> 
> ...


Thankyou Ernie.

Sleeping beauty is in the other room and I am gradually feeling although I keep seeing little Daisy's face. One of the saddest things was being advised to wear gloves when handling her so that put a stop to the cuddles so I rubbed her as much as possible.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello, dear Natrah - my mum and I have been thinking a lot of you today. It was cold and very windy, so we didn't go far today, but my dad lit the fire, an my mum sat with me on her shoulder when it was dark,and she put her chin by my head - we sat for a very long time, and it was lovely, because she was stroking me all the time. When I feel ready for some more food, I fidget a bit to show I've had enough stroking, and I get taken back to my room. My mum said I was there with her for about 40 minutes being stroked !And while we were there, we could hear my dad in the kitchen cooking supper - not for me, though - I prefer my radicchio, and lovely dandelions from the garden.
Lots of love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 20, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello, dear Natrah - my mum and I have been thinking a lot of you today. It was cold and very windy, so we didn't go far today, but my dad lit the fire, an my mum sat with me on her shoulder when it was dark,and she put her chin by my head - we sat for a very long time, and it was lovely, because she was stroking me all the time. When I feel ready for some more food, I fidget a bit to show I've had enough stroking, and I get taken back to my room. My mum said I was there with her for about 40 minutes being stroked !And while we were there, we could hear my dad in the kitchen cooking supper - not for me, though - I prefer my radicchio, and lovely dandelions from the garden.
> Lots of love from Zola xxx


Aww!

Dear Zola,

I still feel I'm grieving for Daisy and I received the card below:



It was a lovely thought from the vet's. I dreamt about Daisy last night and she had become a teenage mutant ninja tortoise! We miss her and she was gorgeous.

The picture on my other thread is from the old garden and the plank is probably part of the fencing that dad used to put up to protect the flower beds but Jacky and Daisy used to find their way there by climbing, bashing and digging! They were persistent and one would follow the other!

Had lunch out today and dinner out yesterday. The Xmas lights were switched on and there were fireworks but these didn't bother Jacky.

Goodnight Zola

Natrah and Jacky


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> We are all settling in well in this flat Jacky is continuing to get on the bathroom scales when I'm out but the other day I came back to find them in the same position that I left them in but the mud on the bathroom was a giveaway. Also Daisy's appetite is very okay as when I put them outside and then put dandelions in front them she launched into them before Jacky could get near them.
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear MaNaAk & Jackie, Zola & Zolasman, Leo & Cathy
Ernie & I hope you have kept warm & out of the rain.
love Ernie & Amanda, Ernie sendings you all a hug, she’s very clever, maybe a little to clever sometimes lol xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 20, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear MaNaAk & Jackie, Zola & Zolasman, Leo & Cathy
> Ernie & I hope you have kept warm & out of the rain.
> love Ernie & Amanda, Ernie sendings you all a hug, she’s very clever, maybe a little to clever sometimes lol xxx


Thankyou AmandaF and Ernie,

Apart the awful this evening is was quite nice weather here.

MaNaAk and Jacky

PS: Zola I'm sure Jacky would like to know who your man is?


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou AmandaF and Ernie,
> 
> Apart the awful this evening is was quite nice weather here.
> 
> ...


Dear Jacky - I don't know who Amanda thinks is my man - does she mean my dad, or does she mean my friend David who lives near the cliff where we often walk - he is very fond of me, and many years ago he met Jonathan, who is now the oldest tortoise in the world at 150 years old !!!
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky - I don't know who Amanda thinks is my man - does she mean my dad, or does she mean my friend David who lives near the cliff where we often walk - he is very fond of me, and many years ago he met Jonathan, who is now the oldest tortoise in the world at 150 years old !!!
> Love from Zola xxx


Sorry, I apologise - my dad says Jonathan is 190 years old !!!
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Sorry, I apologise - my dad says Jonathan is 190 years old !!!
> Zola xxx


Wow!!!! Please could you remind us what type of tortoise he is Zola. I will let sleeping beauty know. Meanwhile at some point Jacky tore a hole in the new toilet role bag and tried to cover her tracks. I found this out the other day. Not nice tortoise weather here. I have decided to take her for a check up when she wakes up.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 21, 2022)

Jonathan is an Aldabra tortoise.
Zola xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 21, 2022)

Dear MaNaAk

how are you? Silly question, you are in our thoughts love Ernie & Amanda xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Jonathan is an Aldabra tortoise.
> Zola xxx


Wow!

Natrah and Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear MaNaAk
> 
> how are you? Silly question, you are in our thoughts love Ernie & Amanda xxx


Dear Ernie and Amanda,

I was a tearful this morning and still miss Daisy terribly but I did phone the vets to thank them for the card and to say that I will bring Jacky in for a check up after hibernation. They all became fond of Daisy as well. It's miserable weather here so I wonder if Zola will stay in today.

Natrah and Jacky 

PS: Don't forget that Daisy is looking down on us all including her friends on this forum as well as her friend Dickie (hibernating) and two Sullys called Sherman and Albertina.


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Jacky - I don't know who Amanda thinks is my man - does she mean my dad, or does she mean my friend David who lives near the cliff where we often walk - he is very fond of me, and many years ago he met Jonathan, who is now the oldest tortoise in the world at 150 years old !!!
> Love from Zola xxx


Dear Zola, I meant your dad. i hope you are all ok? Sorry love Amanda & Ernie


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Ernie and Amanda,
> 
> I was a tearful this morning and still miss Daisy terribly but I did phone the vets to thank them for the card and to say that I will bring Jacky in for a check up after hibernation. They all became fond of Daisy as well. It's miserable weather here so I wonder if Zola will stay in today.
> 
> ...


Dear MaNaAh 

I know we don’t know you very well, but we are thinking of you. If you need a friendly ear. We always have time for a chat.
amanda & Ernie. Ernie doesn’t want to go to bed lol xx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 21, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Zola, I meant your dad. i hope you are all ok? Sorry love Amanda & Ernie


Hello Amanda - we are all ok, but it is very cold and wet at the moment,which means I can't go for long walks on the cliffs with my dad, and I just have to put up with my mum indoors.
Love to you and little Ernie 
Zola xx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Aww!
> 
> Dear Zola,
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah - that was very kind of the vet, but I expect it made you cry - it made me cry, too.
I really feel for you - I don't know how Richard and I would cope if anything happened to Zola - he is the only family we have, and after 21 years he becomes more precious to us every day.
Zola and I both send you long-distance hugs xxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear MaNaAh
> 
> I know we don’t know you very well, but we are thinking of you. If you need a friendly ear. We always have time for a chat.
> amanda & Ernie. Ernie doesn’t want to go to bed lol xx


Thankyou Amanda,

You've all been such a wonderful support. Jacky's been asleep since Thursday night but I know she will miss Daisy. Ernie doesn't hibernate does she?

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Amanda - we are all ok, but it is very cold and wet at the moment,which means I can't go for long walks on the cliffs with my dad, and I just have to put up with my mum indoors.
> Love to you and little Ernie
> Zola xx


Dear Zola,

I think Jacky would like to know if you have any pictures of yourself and Jonathan. She won't be able to see them until next year but I can keep them for her.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - that was very kind of the vet, but I expect it made you cry - it made me cry, too.
> I really feel for you - I don't know how Richard and I would cope if anything happened to Zola - he is the only family we have, and after 21 years he becomes more precious to us every day.
> Zola and I both send you long-distance hugs xxxxx


Dear Angie,

Yes it did make me cry. Jacky, Daisy and I sort of became one little unit and caring for them brought us all even closer. How old is Zola? The card had a lovely personal message inside and the Forever Friends candle that was glowing when Daisy was slipping away was beautiful.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> Yes it did make me cry. Jacky, Daisy and I sort of became one little unit and caring for them brought us all even closer. How old is Zola? The card had a lovely personal message inside and the Forever Friends candle that was glowing when Daisy was slipping away was beautiful.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - I do understand about being one unit - that's how we feel about Zola. As you know, Richard carries him about in his hand sometimes for hours on a long walk, and I hold him daily in the car, and watching tv, as well as other times, so it makes us very close to him. And we know he is happy with us - he would rather be in our company than eating !
I hope you manage to sleep - it is very noisy here with hail and wind - I hope it's better for you.
Love to you and the sleeping beauty from Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I do understand about being one unit - that's how we feel about Zola. As you know, Richard carries him about in his hand sometimes for hours on a long walk, and I hold him daily in the car, and watching tv, as well as other times, so it makes us very close to him. And we know he is happy with us - he would rather be in our company than eating !
> I hope you manage to sleep - it is very noisy here with hail and wind - I hope it's better for you.
> Love to you and the sleeping beauty from Angie xxx


Thankyou Angie,

It's quieter here at the moment. Hope you get to sleep as well.

Goodnight you three

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2022)

Dear Natrah - I hope you had a good sleep last night - my mum had a very bad one, but my dad cheered her up by sending this photo to her on her computer. I think I was about 3 years old at the time - I was on a wooden outdoor table by a lake, and I was a bit scared of trying to cross the spaces between the wood - I was very small then !
In December 2021, my mum wrote a thread about Jonathan, and called it A Photo of Jonathan, the oldest Tortoise in the world , and showed a picture of him in 1948, with some children. She explained how she had got it (through my friend David) - you might like to see it.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I hope you had a good sleep last night - my mum had a very bad one, but my dad cheered her up by sending this photo to her on her computer. I think I was about 3 years old at the time - I was on a wooden outdoor table by a lake, and I was a bit scared of trying to cross the spaces between the wood - I was very small then !
> In December 2021, my mum wrote a thread about Jonathan, and called it A Photo of Jonathan, the oldest Tortoise in the world , and showed a picture of him in 1948, with some children. She explained how she had got it (through my friend David) - you might like to see it.
> Love from Zola xxx
> 
> View attachment 351952


Dear Zola,

I would love to see it and you are a beautiful tortoise. The vet's phoned and they wanted to reimburse my dear Daisy's medicine. I now feel a bit guilty about putting her down but I couldn't bear to see her suffer anymore and I miss her so much.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I would love to see it and you are a beautiful tortoise. The vet's phoned and they wanted to reimburse my dear Daisy's medicine. I now feel a bit guilty about putting her down but I couldn't bear to see her suffer anymore and I miss her so much.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - I think your vet has been very kind and sensitive about Daisy, and I think you should certainly accept their offer - after all, the money may be very welcome in the future, if Jacky needs treatment. You know you did the right thing for Daisy - you tried for a long time to get her better, and went to a lot of trouble to help her - in the end you couldn't see any way forward, and didn't feel you could allow her to suffer any longer. You shouldn't feel guilty about that at all - it was really the only thing left you could do for her.
Please try to look at it that way.
Lots of love from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I think your vet has been very kind and sensitive about Daisy, and I think you should certainly accept their offer - after all, the money may be very welcome in the future, if Jacky needs treatment. You know you did the right thing for Daisy - you tried for a long time to get her better, and went to a lot of trouble to help her - in the end you couldn't see any way forward, and didn't feel you could allow her to suffer any longer. You shouldn't feel guilty about that at all - it was really the only thing left you could do for her.
> Please try to look at it that way.
> Lots of love from Angie and Zola xxx


Thankyou Angie and Zola. I started to get the impression that Daisy was trying to tell me something. She was just gorgeous.

Goodnight you two

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Angie and Zola. I started to get the impression that Daisy was trying to tell me something. She was just gorgeous.
> 
> Goodnight you two
> 
> Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


I think Daisy may have been trying to tell you " It's all right, mum, I need to go now"
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 22, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think Daisy may have been trying to tell you " It's all right, mum, I need to go now"
> Angie xxx


My mum did the same fourteen years ago.

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Nov 23, 2022)

Dearest Natrah, I just want to echo what Angie said. You did everything you could, including making the selfless decision to end her suffering. That is such a hard thing to do; I've seen three of my beloved kitties over the rainbow bridge during the past 15 years. Our hearts break with each one, but seeing them suffering after all treatment options have been exhausted... it's the final, most compassionate and loving thing we can do for them.


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 23, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Dearest Natrah, I just want to echo what Angie said. You did everything you could, including making the selfless decision to end her suffering. That is such a hard thing to do; I've seen three of my beloved kitties over the rainbow bridge during the past 15 years. Our hearts break with each one, but seeing them suffering after all treatment options have been exhausted... it's the final, most compassionate and loving thing we can do for them.


Thankyou Leo. I love your name as it suits Jacky.

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Nov 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Leo. I love your name as it suits Jacky.
> 
> Natrah


Leo is very happy to hear that, and so am I. 

Hugs to you both,

Erin


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 23, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I do understand about being one unit - that's how we feel about Zola. As you know, Richard carries him about in his hand sometimes for hours on a long walk, and I hold him daily in the car, and watching tv, as well as other times, so it makes us very close to him. And we know he is happy with us - he would rather be in our company than eating !
> I hope you manage to sleep - it is very noisy here with hail and wind - I hope it's better for you.
> Love to you and the sleeping beauty from Angie xxx


Dear Angie & MaNaAk
Ernie spends hours nestled into me, she loves the warm of my skin, I have never had a tortoise before so I didn’t know if it was just us. I understand about being a unit as it is just me, Ernie & Mac my Labrador at home now. 
love to you all Amanda xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 23, 2022)

Dear Natrah - it has been a very wet and windy day - cold too - but my dad has lit the fire, and my mum and I had a lovely sleep together by it, with the light off. I know when we go by the fire that I am going to get a special cuddle in the dark, and when my mum puts her chin in my shell, between my neck and shoulder, I move to help her get her position right. Then she starts stroking me, and it's really good - she does different movements, and sometimes I put my face right beside hers - and I never try to bite her ! Not then, anyway !
I hope you are feeling a bit better after all the stress you have been through recently- you must be exhausted. My mum and I hope you have a good sleep- the Sleeping Beauty too 
Lots of love from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 24, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Jacky has been hibernating for a week after waking up to say goodbye to Daisy. I have called her 'Daisy' today because I can't believe it has been a week since her passing.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 24, 2022)

Sweet dreams my gorgeous Jacky and rest peacefully Daisy.

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello Natrah,

Sending hugs to you, Jacky, and everyone else who may be reading this. It’s Thanksgiving here in the states, and I am so thankful for this wonderful community of tort lovers and experts. So thankful that I found this forum, though I wish I’d done so before I bought a lot of the wrong equipment for my surprise Sulcata last year; especially thankful I found it soon enough to correct the most serious problems before any damage was done. Wishing everyone a wonderful day, and keeping all those who have experienced losses especially close in my heart.


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 24, 2022)

Dear Natrah - you said you would like to see my photo of Jonathan, the oldest tortoise in the world, so you could show it to Jacky. He lives on the island of St Helena - it's the place Napoleon was exiled to, a long time ago.Zola's friend David met Jonathan when he visited it on some geological expedition as a young man. Jonathan was living on the governor's lawn, and still lives there now. David was fascinated, and has always been interested in tortoises since then - which is how he got to meet Zola, who was on a walk going past his house las year with his dad. (David is about 82 now ) He told a friend how he met Zola, and she said she had been on St Helena for many years, and sent him this photo !


She is the little girl at the front, aged 4, and when she grew up, she became a doctor on the island.
The photo was taken in 1948 - I think the other children are the governor's family.
And here is a photo of David with Zola - he loves it when we visit him with Zola. 


Love from Angie - and Zola of course xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 24, 2022)

Wow! Jacky will love these. I have covered Jacky with the empty and disinfected water tray and will keep an eye on her as it gets colder. We had sunshine and then rain. Zola must love that garden I have a photo of Jacky in the flower beds of nana's. Nana and mum would have been her and Daisy's first mum's. I'll have to look these photos out as there is one of Daisy on the patio and this was forty years ago.

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Wow! Jacky will love these. I have covered Jacky with the empty and disinfected water tray and will keep an eye on her as it gets colder. We had sunshine and then rain. Zola must love that garden I have a photo of Jacky in the flower beds of nana's. Nana and mum would have been her and Daisy's first mum's. I'll have to look these photos out as there is one of Daisy on the patio and this was forty years ago.
> 
> Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


It is David's garden, not ours, but Zola likes to have a run in it. If he got out, he would end up on the cliff, though !
Good night from Angie and Zola to you both xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 25, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

An old memory of Daisy in her old enclosure came up on Facebook and made me feel a bit sad this morning. I still miss cuddling her she was so gorgeous. Of course I miss pets that we had in the past but Daisy was a character and she was in this family for years. After dad went into the care home the household was myself, Jacky and Daisy for four years.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 25, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,

It's been a beautiful day here despite our still missing our gorgeous sweet Daisy. Jacky and I want to tell that not only is Daisy back with her late parents and our other pets she is actually meeting Jacky's original partner. Mum and Nana had Jacky and another little tortoise a year before Daisy but this little tortoise didn't survive her first hibernation because she was attacked by a mouse leaving mum, nana and Jacky terribly sad. Anyway Daisy was wonderful company for Jacky and now she's got a new heavenly friend.

Goodnight

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 25, 2022)

Dear Natrah - Zola and I have not had a very good day - it may have been my fault because my headache was rather bad, and I wasn't giving him enough attention, but he got very cross, and tried to attack my shoes, then wouldn't calm down like he usually does when I held him - maybe it's the weather, or he sensed something was't quite right - anyway, he was racing about frantically, and I just had to leave him to it. I feel like I'm letting him down when I do that, though. He let me hold him later to watch the tv, but even then, he got very fidgety, and Richard had to put him in his sleeping box. He may be his lovely self tomorrow - I think the weather affects his mood, though.Has this ever affected Jacky or Daisy?
I hope you have a good night, dear Natrah
Angie and Zola xxx
p.s. -your post about your families' other little tortoise has just appeared - how sad .


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> An old memory of Daisy in her old enclosure came up on Facebook and made me feel a bit sad this morning. I still miss cuddling her she was so gorgeous. Of course I miss pets that we had in the past but Daisy was a character and she was in this family for years. After dad went into the care home the household was myself, Jacky and Daisy for four years.
> 
> Natrah


That's what I really love about tortoises they can become a little peaceful spot in your life for many many many years. Just watching them and their antics is hilarious at times. They can get themselves in some fixes  and if you ever take care of one, ais unforgettable. Thank goodness.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 26, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Zola I hope you're okay today and that you can look after your mum. They've never really been like this to although when it gets Jacky and Daisy used to want to sleep. Hope your mum's headaches are better today.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 26, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Zola I hope you're okay today and that you can look after your mum. They've never really been like this to although when it gets Jacky and Daisy used to want to sleep. Hope your mum's headaches are better today.
> 
> Natrah


Thank you, Natrah- My headache is a bit better today - perhaps it's affected by the weather, like Zola's mood. 
He has been better today, too - still a bit agitated, - I think it's partly because he didn't get his walk today with his dad - it was very windy and rainy again, but not as bad as yesterday. We drove to the sea with him ,of course, and his dad just took him to the headland to look out at the frothing waves On the way back, we go past various fields of sheep and cows, and, as we came up to one field, there were about 20 black-and white cows heads looking over the low hedge in a row. I told Zola they were lined up to see him, but actually I think they were waiting for the farmer, who was across the road ! With food ! It was quite funny.
I hope you are feeling better yourself.
Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 27, 2022)

Dear Angie, Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,

I hope you're both feeling better today Angie and Zola. Today's not a great day for thinking of little Daisy but I went out for lunch and saw some Brent Geese on Westcliff seafront. Last night I saw a wonderful concert given by the Southend Chamber Music Club and I enjoyed a few mince pies. Just want to show you a couple of photos taken forty years ago when Jacky and Daisy were with their late mum. Daisy is on the patio but can you spot the tortoise in the second photo?

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie, Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,
> 
> I hope you're both feeling better today Angie and Zola. Today's not a great day for thinking of little Daisy but I went out for lunch and saw some Brent Geese on Westcliff seafront. Last night I saw a wonderful concert given by the Southend Chamber Music Club and I enjoyed a few mince pies. Just want to show you a couple of photos taken forty years ago when Jacky and Daisy were with their late mum. Daisy is on the patio but can you spot the tortoise in the second photo?
> 
> ...


Yep I see a little turdess face peeking out 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yep I see a little turdess face peeking out
> 
> Cathie


It looks like a garden ornament !

MaNaAk and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yep I see a little turdess face peeking out
> 
> Cathie


And well she must be cause you said  and sometimes I have to get a magnifying glass to find Sapphire too. Or my hands in his outdoor enclosure. I totally know he's in there cause he's stuck like chuck with padlocks the little monkey. But where!???


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> And well she must be cause you said  and sometimes I have to get a magnifying glass to find Sapphire too. Or my hands in his outdoor enclosure. I totally know he's in there cause he's stuck like chuck with padlocks the little monkey. But where!???


You should see what Daisy got up. The vet made a comment about Daisy's shell and I had to say that she liked tunnelling this gave her the opportunity to disappear and drive us up the wall. 

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 27, 2022)

Mum used to say "Let's play Spot The Tortoise". Also I want to describe what happened on my birthday one year from Daisy's point of view:

"The other night I was very jealous of all the attention that MaNaAk was getting so I decided to hide. Whilst I was hiding under the compost heap I saw MaNaAk, grandad, Auntie and Uncle all looking for me!"

Daisy (in a text to my nephews)

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Mum used to say "Let's play Spot The Tortoise". Also I want to describe what happened on my birthday one year from Daisy's point of view:
> 
> "The other night I was very jealous of all the attention that MaNaAk was getting so I decided to hide. Whilst I was hiding under the compost heap I saw MaNaAk, grandad, Auntie and Uncle all looking for me!"
> 
> ...


During the summer Sapphire and I play " hide and seek" every day in his outdoor enclosure. He hides and I seek  He doesn't play fair because he wears camouflage every day.

Cathie 
PS sometimes I'm about to pull my hair out before I find the little brat  and I know he's in there somewhere unless he's learned how to pick locks too


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> During the summer Sapphire and I play " hide and seek" every day in his outdoor enclosure. He hides and I seek  He doesn't play fair because he wears camouflage every day.
> 
> Cathie
> PS sometimes I'm about to pull my hair out before I find the little brat  and I know he's in there somewhere unless he's learned how to pick locks too


He's watching and laughing.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> He's watching and laughing.
> 
> Natrah


In my defense, mommy dearest must enjoy looking for me because she's laughing when she finally finds me. I must be a great entertainer and escape artist 

Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie, Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,
> 
> I hope you're both feeling better today Angie and Zola. Today's not a great day for thinking of little Daisy but I went out for lunch and saw some Brent Geese on Westcliff seafront. Last night I saw a wonderful concert given by the Southend Chamber Music Club and I enjoyed a few mince pies. Just want to show you a couple of photos taken forty years ago when Jacky and Daisy were with their late mum. Daisy is on the patio but can you spot the tortoise in the second photo?
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah - I love your photos. And Zola and I are very glad you enjoyed your concert - have you any more lined up to go to before Christmas?
Zola has been a bit calmer today, which is a great relief to me - it hasn't been as windy,and maybe that's why. We had a nice cuddle by the fire this evening - he knows what to expect when I put the light off, and he just becomes quiet at once ! But I have to start the stroking pretty quickly, to keep him in the right mood.
Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty from me and Zola
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I love your photos. And Zola and I are very glad you enjoyed your concert - have you any more lined up to go to before Christmas?
> Zola has been a bit calmer today, which is a great relief to me - it hasn't been as windy,and maybe that's why. We had a nice cuddle by the fire this evening - he knows what to expect when I put the light off, and he just becomes quiet at once ! But I have to start the stroking pretty quickly, to keep him in the right mood.
> Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty from me and Zola
> Angie xxx


Dear Angie,

I'm pleased that Zola was calmer today. Did you all go for your walk? I still miss Daisy and occasionally I think I see her in the enclosure I still feel a bit guilty from time to time but I tell myself that she was struggling. I miss giving her a cuddle however I do check on Jacky and she is in a deep sleep. I've got a carol concert on the 18th December and then my pupils are doing concerts at their schools. Just watching MasterChef and my taste buds are going haywire.

Goodnight Angie and Zola

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 28, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire,

Zola do you ever try and hide from Angie? Daisy and Sapphire do. CathieG's heart melts when she sees those big eyes as does your mum when you've finished fidgeting. Daisy was good at disappearing but we used to be so pleased to find her again. One memorable time was when mum and I looked all over the garden and madam was probably sneaking in the backdoor because she turned up in the telephone directory. Jacky was actually pretty good but she sometimes followed Daisy on to the flower beds.

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I love your photos. And Zola and I are very glad you enjoyed your concert - have you any more lined up to go to before Christmas?
> Zola has been a bit calmer today, which is a great relief to me - it hasn't been as windy,and maybe that's why. We had a nice cuddle by the fire this evening - he knows what to expect when I put the light off, and he just becomes quiet at once ! But I have to start the stroking pretty quickly, to keep him in the right mood.
> Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty from me and Zola
> Angie xxx


Good evening everyone

how are you all? I have been thinking of you NataAk.
I love the photos.
Ernie is getting over a cold, she is much better now, thank goodness. She is much more like herself today.
love Amanda x


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Zola do you ever try and hide from Angie? Daisy and Sapphire do. CathieG's heart melts when she sees those big eyes as does your mum when you've finished fidgeting. Daisy was good at disappearing but we used to be so pleased to find her again. One memorable time was when mum and I looked all over the garden and madam was probably sneaking in the backdoor because she turned up in the telephone directory. Jacky was actually pretty good but she sometimes followed Daisy on to the flower beds.
> 
> Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


Dear Natrah - Zola has gone to bed, but I can tell you he really likes to hide in different places in his conservatory. It was a lot easier for him when he was smaller, but he still manages to hide behind piles of papers and stuff -however, he spoils it all by giving himself away by scuffling about and suddenly appearing if he hears one of us come in ! If he doesn't appear, we know something is wrong, and have to look for him -on his back somewhere, usually. 
How did Daisy get in the telephone directory? Was it sort of folded round her when you discovered her ?
Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty from Angie and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - Zola has gone to bed, but I can tell you he really likes to hide in different places in his conservatory. It was a lot easier for him when he was smaller, but he still manages to hide behind piles of papers and stuff -however, he spoils it all by giving himself away by scuffling about and suddenly appearing if he hears one of us come in ! If he doesn't appear, we know something is wrong, and have to look for him -on his back somewhere, usually.
> How did Daisy get in the telephone directory? Was it sort of folded round her when you discovered her ?
> Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty from Angie and Zola xxx


Dear Angie,

She got in through the back door when mum was putting Jacky to bed and made her way to the hall. There she climbed on to the telephone directory which was on a shelf of the telephone table!

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 28, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> how are you all? I have been thinking of you NataAk.
> I love the photos.
> ...


Keep getting better Ernie I'm okay but I keep seeing Daisy in her enclosure.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Keep getting better Ernie I'm okay but I keep seeing Daisy in her enclosure.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah,
I think you'll see Daisy in her enclosure forevermore. To have an animal that long in the family is what I can only hope to do. The way I figure it, I need to try and live about 40 or more years (if I've managed to keep Sapphire healthier than the wild ones) I got Sapphire around 2007 they're not forgettable 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 29, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> I think you'll see Daisy in her enclosure forevermore. To have an animal that long in the family is what I can only hope to do. The way I figure it, I need to try and live about 40 or more years (if I've managed to keep Sapphire healthier than the wild ones) I got Sapphire around 2007 they're not forgettable
> 
> Cathie


They are such characters.

MaNaAk


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Keep getting better Ernie I'm okay but I keep seeing Daisy in her enclosure.
> 
> Natrah


How are today Ernie? Are you drinking enough fluids? It's getting colder now so I might give Jacky more bedding. How have you two been Sapphire and Leo? How about you Zola I hope you haven't been fidgeting? I'm okay but I have a cold and I think this was partly caused by Daisy's passing.

MaNaAk


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 29, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> I think you'll see Daisy in her enclosure forevermore. To have an animal that long in the family is what I can only hope to do. The way I figure it, I need to try and live about 40 or more years (if I've managed to keep Sapphire healthier than the wild ones) I got Sapphire around 2007 they're not forgettable
> 
> Cathie


Sometimes we see with the eyes of our hearts, and you are seeing Daisy as you love & miss her. I was going into the park one day & saw a dog sat with a lady who was on the bench. When I reached her, I said where is your dog? It was just sat by you. Her dog had passed a few days before. I know I saw a dog there. 
Xx


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> How are today Ernie? Are you drinking enough fluids? It's getting colder now so I might give Jacky more bedding. How have you two been Sapphire and Leo? How about you Zola I hope you haven't been fidgeting? I'm okay but I have a cold and I think this was partly caused by Daisy's passing.
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear Natrah - I hope you've had a good day. Zola has been much calmer today,and this evening he sat on my lap for the football and I had my hand loosely over his head - I could feel him breathing rhythmically and deeply, so I know he was asleep. He has gone to bed now, of course, but would wish you a peaceful night if he were awake - and so do I.
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 30, 2022)

Good morning everyone.

Nearly two weeks on and I'm still shedding tears for Daisy. I miss her so much and having a cold doesn't help. I probably got this cold because of the stress but it is gradually going. I keep reminding myself of what her shell felt like and her character.

MaNaAk


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Nearly two weeks on and I'm still shedding tears for Daisy. I miss her so much and having a cold doesn't help. I probably got this cold because of the stress but it is gradually going. I keep reminding myself of what her shell felt like and her character.
> 
> MaNaAk


Dear Natrah - I'm so sorry you've got a cold - these things hit you when you are run down, don't they.Of course you will keep remembering dear little Daisy, and missing her - she and Jacky have been an important part of your life for so long, and a link to your family - talk about her on the forum as much as you like - a lot of people here have experienced losses of their tortoises, though few will have known theirs for so many years. 
I hope your cold gets better soon.
Love from Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 30, 2022)

Th


zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I'm so sorry you've got a cold - these things hit you when you are run down, don't they.Of course you will keep remembering dear little Daisy, and missing her - she and Jacky have been an important part of your life for so long, and a link to your family - talk about her on the forum as much as you like - a lot of people here have experienced losses of their tortoises, though few will have known theirs for so many years.
> I hope your cold gets better soon.
> Love from Angie xxx


Thankyou Angie,

I think it's gradually going. I must get a framed picture of her to put in the enclosure. I must also look forward to when Jacky wakes up and makes mischief! I remember going down with Shingles after putting dad in the care home and having trouble with my sinuses after his death. I hope you're okay Angie and that Zola isn't fidgeting.


Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Th
> 
> Thankyou Angie,
> 
> ...


Jacky will have to be twice as naughty when she wakes up,to keep you busy and entertained, so you don't have the time to miss Daisy as much !!!
love from Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Nov 30, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Jacky will have to be twice as naughty when she wakes up,to keep you busy and entertained, so you don't have the time to miss Daisy as much !!!
> love from Angie xxx


Thankyou Angie. I'm sure she will.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Nearly two weeks on and I'm still shedding tears for Daisy. I miss her so much and having a cold doesn't help. I probably got this cold because of the stress but it is gradually going. I keep reminding myself of what her shell felt like and her character.
> 
> MaNaAk


 Get well soon  any nightmares I have now are about losing Sapphire or his shell falls apart, and I've only had him for 15 years. I woke up crying after one of the nightmares. So I can just only imagine what it's like to lose a lifelong family heirloom like a tortoise. It's so wonderful that Daisy got to live a long life because she was with your family all those years though. That's really a beautiful life for her and I hope I can do the same for Sapphire. What is it about torts that makes us become so dedicated 

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Nov 30, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Get well soon  any nightmares I have now are about losing Sapphire or his shell falls apart, and I've only had him for 15 years. I woke up crying after one of the nightmares. So I can just only imagine what it's like to lose a lifelong family heirloom like a tortoise. It's so wonderful that Daisy got to live a long life because she was with your family all those years though. That's really a beautiful life for her and I hope I can do the same for Sapphire. What is it about torts that makes us become so dedicated
> 
> Cathie


We have had Zola 21 years, and I still have nightmares about losing him, and wake up crying, and have to get up and touch his shell while he is asleep before I can do anything else. I usually dream he is in some vast rocky wasteland, wandering around in semi-darkness, with lots of other tortoises around - I have to try to find him amongst them all. I am so glad to wake up!
I do hope you will get over your cold soon, Natrah. As Cathie says, it is wonderful that Daisy and Jacky were cared for so well for so long by your family, and by you - you can feel very proud of that. 
Zola has been very lively today, but as it has been very cold, he hasn't been or done anything exciting.
Take care of yourself. Love from Zola and from me...
Angie xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Nov 30, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I hope you've had a good day. Zola has been much calmer today,and this evening he sat on my lap for the football and I had my hand loosely over his head - I could feel him breathing rhythmically and deeply, so I know he was asleep. He has gone to bed now, of course,a Natrah - I hope you've had a good day. Zola has been mu today,and this evening he sat on my lap for the football and I had my hand loosely over his head - I could feel him breathing rhythmically and deeply, so I know he was asleep. He has gone to bed now, of course, but would wish you a peaceful night if he were awake - and so do I.
> 
> 
> zolasmum said:
> ...


How are you feeling? I hope you get over your cold quickly. Yes I have been drinking plenty, I always do. I have been very good, I l


MaNaAk said:


> How are today Ernie? Are you drinking enough fluids? It's getting colder now so I might give Jacky more bedding. How have you two been Sapphire and Leo? How about you Zola I hope you haven't been fidgeting? I'm okay but I have a cold and I think this was partly caused by Daisy's passing.
> 
> MaNaAk





zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - I hope you've had a good day. Zola has been much calmer today,and this evening he sat on my lap for the football and I had my hand loosely over his head - I could feel him breathing rhythmically and deeply, so I know he was asleep. He has gone to bed now, of course, but would wish you a peaceful night if he were awake - and so do I.
> Angie xxx


Dear MaNaAk
yes I’m drinking plenty, I am much better now thank you. I hope you get over your cold soon. Thinking of you. Love Ernie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 1, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie, CathieG and AmandaF,

Thankyou all so much and Ernie I'm pleased you are all doing well. My cold is getting better and I am more able to deal with the grief but it has come back this morning because I can't believe it was two weeks ago. I've lost beloved pets before but when you lose an eighty year old Tortoise I can't describe it because she was so special. I'm I've shed a few tears this morning but as most of us know that your grieving the mornings are the worse because you wake up and remember.

Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie, CathieG and AmandaF,
> 
> Thankyou all so much and Ernie I'm pleased you are all doing well. My cold is getting better and I am more able to deal with the grief but it has come back this morning because I can't believe it was two weeks ago. I've lost beloved pets before but when you lose an eighty year old Tortoise I can't describe it because she was so special. I'm I've shed a few tears this morning but as most of us know that your grieving the mornings are the worse because you wake up and remember.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah,
we cant imagine how you feel, but we think of you often. Love Ernie & Amanda xx


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Angie, CathieG and AmandaF,
> 
> Thankyou all so much and Ernie I'm pleased you are all doing well. My cold is getting better and I am more able to deal with the grief but it has come back this morning because I can't believe it was two weeks ago. I've lost beloved pets before but when you lose an eighty year old Tortoise I can't describe it because she was so special. I'm I've shed a few tears this morning but as most of us know that your grieving the mornings are the worse because you wake up and remember.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - Zola and I have had a fairly quiet day today - we sat in the car while his dad did lots of bits of shopping - including getting some watercress, which Zola likes, and then in the afternoon, he played with my feet for a long time in his conservatory - then he sat on my lap while we watched tv. We thought of you a lot, and hope you are feeling a bit better altogether.
Love and best wishes from Zola and me
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 1, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Natrah,
> we cant imagine how you feel, but we think of you often. Love Ernie & Amanda xx


Thankyou you two. Ernie how are feeling today? I hope you're a lot better. Zola and Sapphire we've had a wonderful sunset here. The last orchestra rehearsal went well and I am meeting two orchestral friends for coffee before Xmas. We will be meeting at my friend Jenny's house and her cakes are delicious. Daisy was never invited in for cakes when she turned up in the neighbours garden! The neighbour was more concerned about her plants and yet when the rabbits turned up she seemed to be quite pleased.

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 1, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - Zola and I have had a fairly quiet day today - we sat in the car while his dad did lots of bits of shopping - including getting some watercress, which Zola likes, and then in the afternoon, he played with my feet for a long time in his conservatory - then he sat on my lap while we watched tv. We thought of you a lot, and hope you are feeling a bit better altogether.
> Love and best wishes from Zola and me
> Angie xxx


Thankyou Zola and Angie,

The mornings are the worst but the pupils take my mind off things and a lot of them have colds. Funny thing is one of this afternoon's pupils wanted to play some music that she is playing with her school orchestra and it turned out to be Mendelssohn's Hebrides Overture which I played in our last concert! Of course I first hand experience of playing this as it is one of the first pieces that I have ever played with an orchestra and Jacky and Daisy have heard it many times.


I have a vision of two in the conservatory!

Natrah and the Sleeping Beauty

PS: If the greenhouse door was left open Jacky or Daisy would try and get in there!


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 1, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou you two. Ernie how are feeling today? I hope you're a lot better. Zola and Sapphire we've had a wonderful sunset here. The last orchestra rehearsal went well and I am meeting two orchestral friends for coffee before Xmas. We will be meeting at my friend Jenny's house and her cakes are delicious. Daisy was never invited in for cakes when she turned up in the neighbours garden! The neighbour was more concerned about her plants and yet when the rabbits turned up she seemed to be quite pleased.
> 
> Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


Hahaha 

If Daisy came visiting me you'd only get her back if you could prove it. and poor little bunnys stuck in the cold and what have you in that dumb neighbors yard. this morning instead of a tortoise nightmare I had a bunny one of course. I dreamed I couldn't find Razberri and had left her out to play too long with other animals. It woke me up but of course she was laying beside my bed or close in the same room as me as usual. so I went back to sleep after checking on Sapphire 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 2, 2022)

Zola! Jonathan's on TV!!!!!!

Natrah and Jacky

BBC1 Breakfast


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Zola! Jonathan's on TV!!!!!!
> 
> Natrah and Jacky
> 
> BBC1 Breakfast


Thank you Natrah - I've missed Jonathan appearing on Breakfast,but I've looked up on google, and there are quite a few things about him - it's his 190th birthday. I wish I had seen him on TV, though!


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 2, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Thank you Natrah - I've missed Jonathan appearing on Breakfast,but I've looked up on google, and there are quite a few things about him - it's his 190th birthday. I wish I had seen him on TV, though!


He could be on the lunchtime news.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 2, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> He could be on the lunchtime news.
> 
> Natrah


Sorry, we were out then, so I couldn't check, however I did find a whole lot of interesting things about him on Google, and will study them all when I get a chance. I did see a little video of him getting a wash - his keeper obviously really loves him.
Angie xxx
From Zola -Dear Natrah -when I was looking at the sea yesterday with my dad, we met an old lady, who was very excited to see me - she said she writes to her grandchildren every week, and tells them something about what she has been doing - she said that meeting me is the very best thing that has happened to her for a long time, and she is looking forward to telling them all about me !! Isn't that nice ?
I hope you are feeling a bit better now - it is lovely that you will be seeing your friends soon -especially if you will have some delicious cake. 
Love to you and the Sleeping Beauty
from Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 2, 2022)

It's funny and precious but Jonathan was on my mind so strong this morning. I'm also a fan. I started wondering, because of his age, and we've been talking about him, if he ever went wondering or out of his yard like most of them manage to do. By hook or by crook. I had no clue it's his birthday  Jonathan! wow 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 2, 2022)

Dear Angie and Zola,

He wasn't on the lunchtime news but he may be in the newspaper. It was lovely to see him feeding his keeper was feeding him by hand like I do with Jacky and Daisy. I've checked on Jacky and she looks okay and very peaceful. My cold is getting better and I hope that Angie is okay.

That lady must have been so pleased to see you Zola and I can imagine what she's telling her grandchildren. Did the three of you go out today? The weather was okay in the morning and then it was downhill from 3.00 pm onwards.

I just want to tell you about something that just before the photo of Jacky and Daisy facing each other was taken. You will notice that Daisy has a mark on her shell. This is what happened one day:

Mum "I can't find Daisy".

Me "I'll have a look for her".

I find and I say to mum "She's wedged herself under the fence halfway between us and the neighbours". I then say to nana: "nana you've known Daisy so can you try and communicate with and tell her that she should not be trying to go next door".

I then go back into the garden and I try to pull her out but she is fighting against me and I can't get her out without her permission so I have to make a few more attempts and eventually we have success. Madam ends up with a mark on her shell because of her activities!

Goodnight everyone

Natrah and the Sleeping Beauty


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 3, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> It's funny and precious but Jonathan was on my mind so strong this morning. I'm also a fan. I started wondering, because of his age, and we've been talking about him, if he ever went wondering or out of his yard like most of them manage to do. By hook or by crook. I had no clue it's his birthday  Jonathan! wow
> 
> Cathie


Did you see the thread `I made some months ago about Jonathan? Our friend David, who has met him, many years ago, gave us a photo given him by a lady who met him in 1948 - I explain a bit about him then.I don't think he has ever needed to wander, as he has huge lawns to walk on. The thread was called "A photo of Jonathan " and It was last December that I wrote it, I think.
Angie


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 3, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> any nightmares I have now are about losing Sapphire or his shell falls apart, and I've only had him for 15 years.


I have only had Leo since late October, 2021, but I have had nightmares about dropping him down a flight of stairs (we have no stairs) and, more recently, of his shell coming completely off. I don’t wake up in tears, but they always jerk me out of my sleep in a panic. I‘m kind of glad to know I’m not alone in these kinds of scary dreams, LOL.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 3, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> I have only had Leo since late October, 2021, but I have had nightmares about dropping him down a flight of stairs (we have no stairs) and, more recently, of his shell coming completely off. I don’t wake up in tears, but they always jerk me out of my sleep in a panic. I‘m kind of glad to know I’m not alone in these kinds of scary dreams, LOL.


I think the nightmares are a sign of how much we love these little creatures, how precious they are, and how helpless, in a way. The room where Zola has his sleeping box is next to my bedroom, partly because I can check he is safe always, and partly because if there were an emergency, like a fire, I could get to him in no time to rescue him.
Angie.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 3, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Did you see the thread `I made some months ago about Jonathan? Our friend David, who has met him, many years ago, gave us a photo given him by a lady who met him in 1948 - I explain a bit about him then.I don't think he has ever needed to wander, as he has huge lawns to walk on. The thread was called "A photo of Jonathan " and It was last December that I wrote it, I think.
> Angie


I just got to see that thread again but I had forgotten about it. I know because I had responded to it as a friend of mine was talking about Jonathan and sent me a link.(which I printed). So I made sure I got notified when there was activity on the thread. Our threads never die  and sometimes it seems like tortoises don't either. There was a response today 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 3, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think the nightmares are a sign of how much we love these little creatures, how precious they are, and how helpless, in a way. The room where Zola has his sleeping box is next to my bedroom, partly because I can check he is safe always, and partly because if there were an emergency, like a fire, I could get to him in no time to rescue him.
> Angie.


Good evening everyone,

Jacky's room is next to my bedroom. I just want to remind you all about the following and I can only say that I wish I had filmed it:

Before cooking dinner one night I checked to make sure that I knew where Jacky and Daisy. Jacky was near the tortoise house and Daisy was on the patios to the right of the back door. Satisfied that they were okay I started to cook dinner and about twenty minutes later I noticed the pink sack with the papers and plastics moving about by itself so I opened the back door, lifted the sack up and found Daisy underneath it! I thought it was in Daisy's way so I moved the sack to the left of the back door and went back to see you dinner. After dinner I went to put Jacky and Daisy to bed and found Jacky already there but no sign of Daisy. As usual I looked everywhere for her and I thought about the last time I saw her. I looked at the pink sack and found a massive hole with a tortoise inside so I had moved the sack and she waited for me to go back into the so that she could continue what she was doing!

I should have made a video of the sack moving by itself!

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 3, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> I have only had Leo since late October, 2021, but I have had nightmares about dropping him down a flight of stairs (we have no stairs) and, more recently, of his shell coming completely off. I don’t wake up in tears, but they always jerk me out of my sleep in a panic. I‘m kind of glad to know I’m not alone in these kinds of scary dreams, LOL.


No you are not alone. I think it probably happens with all of us. That's one of the reasons this website is so important. It's a support for us as much as for tortoise care. I've tried to figure out why tortoises become such a part of us. Maybe it's because they crawl like a baby. And we have the instinct to care for helpless crawling babies at all cost. 

Cathie


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think the nightmares are a sign of how much we love these little creatures, how precious they are, and how helpless, in a way. The room where Zola has his sleeping box is next to my bedroom, partly because I can check he is safe always, and partly because if there were an emergency, like a fire, I could get to him in no time to rescue him.
> Angie.


Agree, but I adore my cats, too, yet they don’t inspire the same nightmares. I‘d chalked it up to the newness of being a tortoise guardian and my fear that I’ll do something wrong in caring for him.


Cathie G said:


> No you are not alone. I think it probably happens with all of us. That's one of the reasons this website is so important. It's a support for us as much as for tortoise care. I've tried to figure out why tortoises become such a part of us. Maybe it's because they crawl like a baby. And we have the instinct to care for helpless crawling babies at all cost.
> 
> Cathie


I am beyond grateful for this forum. I’m not sure if it’s because they crawl, specifically, but the care they require definitely has something to do with it. My husband has yet to even pick Leo up - he’s a little afraid of hurting him - but I think all the work involved in keeping him safe, happy, healthy, and hydrated has given me a bond with Leo.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 4, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Agree, but I adore my cats, too, yet they don’t inspire the same nightmares. I‘d chalked it up to the newness of being a tortoise guardian and my fear that I’ll do something wrong in caring for him.
> 
> I am beyond grateful for this forum. I’m not sure if it’s because they crawl, specifically, but the care they require definitely has something to do with it. My husband has yet to even pick Leo up - he’s a little afraid of hurting him - but I think all the work involved in keeping him safe, happy, healthy, and hydrated has given me a bond with Leo.


I think it might be partly because they are such alien little creatures - rather like ET - and so the bond between them and us is a bit different from that between a human and a dog, for example.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think it might be partly because they are such alien little creatures - rather like ET - and so the bond between them and us is a bit different from that between a human and a dog, for example.
> Angie


Yes  the bond is so different. I have a house rabbit, Joe's cat, and one last little Zebra Finch. I love them to pieces but Sapphire is a pet that's so very constant. It's amazing to me when he shows me that he knows and depends on me. Or greets me when I go in his room like he's been expecting me to be on time as usual.
Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 4, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yes  the bond is so different. I have a house rabbit, Joe's cat, and one last little Zebra Finch. I love them to pieces but Sapphire is a pet that's so very constant. It's amazing to me when he shows me that he knows and depends on me. Or greets me when I go in his room like he's been expecting me to be on time as usual.
> Cathie


Zola gets used to new regular things happening very quickly - I have recently been sitting by the fire with him on my chest ,and the main light off, for half an hour or more every evening, stroking him, and now when we go in there and I switch the light off, he calms down totally at once,whatever sort of mood he was in before then. I think he is showing me he enjoys it - and of course, I enjoy it too. But if something in his routine happens at the wrong time, he can get very indignant ! Funny little things, aren't they !
Angie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 4, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola gets used to new regular things happening very quickly - I have recently been sitting by the fire with him on my chest ,and the main light off, for half an hour or more every evening, stroking him, and now when we go in there and I switch the light off, he calms down totally at once,whatever sort of mood he was in before then. I think he is showing me he enjoys it - and of course, I enjoy it too. But if something in his routine happens at the wrong time, he can get very indignant ! Funny little things, aren't they !
> Angie x


If we were having tea in the garden Jacky and Daisy would be sociable. Crawling under the garden the furniture, pushing against your feet and towards the cups, plates and tray if they were on the ground. We would have to act quite quickly as they are not slow. Also Leo, how did you get your name! Should I tell Jacky that there is another tortoise as wayward as she is?

Natrah and Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 4, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> If we were having tea in the garden Jacky and Daisy would be sociable. Crawling under the garden the furniture, pushing against your feet and towards the cups, plates and tray if they were on the ground. We would have to act quite quickly as they are not slow. Also Leo, how did you get your name! Should I tell Jacky that there is another tortoise as wayward as she is?
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


Also they loved it if you put a mat on the grass and if you mowed the lawn. I also noticed that when I finished mowing the lawn there would be tortoises and birds coming after the cut grass.

MaNaAk


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello 

Since we've been talking about tortoise nightmares, I had a doozy this morning  I had left Sapphire in the care of other people (which wouldn't happen if I have life and breath left in my body). When I came back to get him there was several other tortoises in cardboard boxes trying to jump out. Some of them succeeding  I kept tryin to ask the people about Sapphire. Where's my tort?!! and his enclosure ?! I tried to get even louder but they were too busy fighting and couldn't hear me. It was a morning I have to get up early, because I have to, to do my critters no matter what first.. . But this morning was different  I was able to go back to sleep because that dream sucked and I wasn't about to not find Sapphire  I knew it was just a dream but I was determined to have a good day 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 5, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Hello
> 
> Since we've been talking about tortoise nightmares, I had a doozy this morning  I had left Sapphire in the care of other people (which wouldn't happen if I have life and breath left in my body). When I came back to get him there was several other tortoises in cardboard boxes trying to jump out. Some of them succeeding  I kept tryin to ask the people about Sapphire. Where's my tort?!! and his enclosure ?! I tried to get even louder but they were too busy fighting and couldn't hear me. It was a morning I have to get up early, because I have to, to do my critters no matter what first.. . But this morning was different  I was able to go back to sleep because that dream sucked and I wasn't about to not find Sapphire  I knew it was just a dream but I was determined to have a good day
> 
> Cathie


Good morning CathieG, 

I have woken feeling tearful about until I read this and I just want to howl with laughter . Thankyou so much the other night you dreaming about Razberry. I know Daisy was in my dream last night but I can't remember it 


Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 5, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning CathieG,
> 
> I have woken feeling tearful about until I read this and I just want to howl with laughter . Thankyou so much the other night you dreaming about Razberry. I know Daisy was in my dream last night but I can't remember it
> 
> ...


And well... I hope and pray I can do the same in the morning. Sapphire can be my alarm clock any day. I'm still laughing about that "night mare" too 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 6, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> And well... I hope and pray I can do the same in the morning. Sapphire can be my alarm clock any day. I'm still laughing about that "night mare" too
> 
> Cathie


Good evening everyone,

I hope you're all okay. Zola, Ernie and Sapphire are you all warm enough? Leo is it warm where you are? I have the window open in Jacky's room but I shall close it when it gets colder. I still shed a tear over little Daisy and I shall always miss her.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 6, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I hope you're all okay. Zola, Ernie and Sapphire are you all warm enough? Leo is it warm where you are? I have the window open in Jacky's room but I shall close it when it gets colder. I still shed a tear over little Daisy and I shall always miss her.
> 
> Natrah


Yes. I don't think a person can forget something like your story with Daisy. I still shed a tear or think of the fun times with animals that I've had many years ago. Losing Sapphire would be the worst.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 7, 2022)

Thankyou everyone.

I opened Jacky's window this morning but I closed it when the temperature dropped. Jacky is very cosy in there. I imagine that Zola is by the fire with Angie and that Ernie and Sapphire are in their enclosures. Hope Leo's okay.

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I think it might be partly because they are such alien little creatures - rather like ET - and so the bond between them and us is a bit different from that between a human and a dog, for example.
> Angie


Definitely different from the bond I share with my kitties! We never considered getting a tortoise and didn’t know the first thing about caring for them properly, but we have become incredibly attached to him. I keep hoping he’ll grow into one of those friendly and sociable Sulcatas that I’ve read about, but after 13+ months of having him, he only just started to allow me to scratch his neck. Baby steps, I guess. LOL.


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> If we were having tea in the garden Jacky and Daisy would be sociable. Crawling under the garden the furniture, pushing against your feet and towards the cups, plates and tray if they were on the ground. We would have to act quite quickly as they are not slow. Also Leo, how did you get your name! Should I tell Jacky that there is another tortoise as wayward as she is?
> 
> Natrah and Jacky


Aw, I love that Jacky and Daisy would do this! So sweet!

How did Leo get his name? Well, late one Sunday afternoon in October, 2021, I glanced out to my front porch to see if there were any packages - I order from Amazon and Chewy often - and I saw something in the corner. I wasn’t wearing my glasses so I couldn’t tell what it was, just that it didn’t look like a package. Upon closer inspection, I saw it was a small tortoise. I called my husband over and told him to look at what was on the porch, but I wouldn’t say what it was. He became immediately anxious (he doesn’t like surprises) and cautiously approached the window to see. “It’s nothing bad,” I said, but he was still concerned and asked, “is it a rattlesnake?” I assured him that no, not a rattlesnake, and told him to just look. Mind you, we were inside the house at this time while Leo was outside, so even if it were a rattlesnake there’s no way it’d harm us. Still, he inched forward a little closer to the window and said, “It IS a rattlesnake!!!” I told him no, it’s a tortoise, but he remained very wary. Knowing nothing about tortoises, I decided to go outside and see if it was alive - I picked it up, and it sucked his head in and released its bladder…yup, it’s alive! I wanted to give it some food, so I grabbed a couple of baby carrots to give him. My husband was very unhappy that I was doing this - as I mentioned before he HATES surprises and he didn’t want me to do anything except leave it alone, hoping that it would leave. I left the carrots next to the tortoise, but left it on the porch.

The next morning, my husband asked, “is Leo still out there?” Overnight, he‘d completely relaxed about the wayward tortoise on our porch and had even named him Leo Farnsworth. So, that’s how Leo got his name. There’s more to this story - we tried to find his owner, and thought we had - but Leo Farnsworth is now a cherished part of our little family, and we’re so happy to have him.


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou everyone.
> 
> I opened Jacky's window this morning but I closed it when the temperature dropped. Jacky is very cosy in there. I imagine that Zola is by the fire with Angie and that Ernie and Sapphire are in their enclosures. Hope Leo's okay.
> 
> Natrah


Hi Natrah,

Sending hugs to you and Jacky, and to Angie, Zola, Ernie, and Sapphire. And Leo is fine, but a little grumpy… the weather has gotten damp and chilly so he was confined to his indoor enclosure from Friday evening until Monday afternoon. He was very happy to finally go out to patrol. But temps here will be very chilly (for the Arizona desert) for the next couple weeks, so he’ll be grumpy again since his outside time will be severely restricted.


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Hello
> 
> Since we've been talking about tortoise nightmares, I had a doozy this morning  I had left Sapphire in the care of other people (which wouldn't happen if I have life and breath left in my body). When I came back to get him there was several other tortoises in cardboard boxes trying to jump out. Some of them succeeding  I kept tryin to ask the people about Sapphire. Where's my tort?!! and his enclosure ?! I tried to get even louder but they were too busy fighting and couldn't hear me. It was a morning I have to get up early, because I have to, to do my critters no matter what first.. . But this morning was different  I was able to go back to sleep because that dream sucked and I wasn't about to not find Sapphire  I knew it was just a dream but I was determined to have a good day
> 
> Cathie


LOL, I can relate! We’re going on an eight day cruise in October, and my long-time pet sitter has just moved to another state so I’ll have to find someone I trust to take care of Leo… hopefully by then he will learn to use his heated night box. Or maybe I’ll smuggle him onto the ship.


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I hope you're all okay. Zola, Ernie and Sapphire are you all warm enough? Leo is it warm where you are? I have the window open in Jacky's room but I shall close it when it gets colder. I still shed a tear over little Daisy and I shall always miss her.
> 
> Natrah


Natrah, I’ve grieved your loss of Daisy, too. I grieve over every loss of a beloved tortoise that I’ve read about on this forum, but especially yours. Such a special girl. 

To answer your question, the average high is 68F/20C and average low is 38F/3C. But it will be 5-10 degrees cooler for highs for the next two weeks, at least (if the forecast is accurate). Much too chilly for a Sulcata. I haven’t seen such a long stretch of temps this low here since I moved here, back in 1986.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 7, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Aw, I love that Jacky and Daisy would do this! So sweet!
> 
> How did Leo get his name? Well, late one Sunday afternoon in October, 2021, I glanced out to my front porch to see if there were any packages - I order from Amazon and Chewy often - and I saw something in the corner. I wasn’t wearing my glasses so I couldn’t tell what it was, just that it didn’t look like a package. Upon closer inspection, I saw it was a small tortoise. I called my husband over and told him to look at what was on the porch, but I wouldn’t say what it was. He became immediately anxious (he doesn’t like surprises) and cautiously approached the window to see. “It’s nothing bad,” I said, but he was still concerned and asked, “is it a rattlesnake?” I assured him that no, not a rattlesnake, and told him to just look. Mind you, we were inside the house at this time while Leo was outside, so even if it were a rattlesnake there’s no way it’d harm us. Still, he inched forward a little closer to the window and said, “It IS a rattlesnake!!!” I told him no, it’s a tortoise, but he remained very wary. Knowing nothing about tortoises, I decided to go outside and see if it was alive - I picked it up, and it sucked his head in and released its bladder…yup, it’s alive! I wanted to give it some food, so I grabbed a couple of baby carrots to give him. My husband was very unhappy that I was doing this - as I mentioned before he HATES surprises and he didn’t want me to do anything except leave it alone, hoping that it would leave. I left the carrots next to the tortoise, but left it on the porch.
> 
> The next morning, my husband asked, “is Leo still out there?” Overnight, he‘d completely relaxed about the wayward tortoise on our porch and had even named him Leo Farnsworth. So, that’s how Leo got his name. There’s more to this story - we tried to find his owner, and thought we had - but Leo Farnsworth is now a cherished part of our little family, and we’re so happy to have him.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


>


He came to you!!!


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 7, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Aw, I love that Jacky and Daisy would do this! So sweet!
> 
> How did Leo get his name? Well, late one Sunday afternoon in October, 2021, I glanced out to my front porch to see if there were any packages - I order from Amazon and Chewy often - and I saw something in the corner. I wasn’t wearing my glasses so I couldn’t tell what it was, just that it didn’t look like a package. Upon closer inspection, I saw it was a small tortoise. I called my husband over and told him to look at what was on the porch, but I wouldn’t say what it was. He became immediately anxious (he doesn’t like surprises) and cautiously approached the window to see. “It’s nothing bad,” I said, but he was still concerned and asked, “is it a rattlesnake?” I assured him that no, not a rattlesnake, and told him to just look. Mind you, we were inside the house at this time while Leo was outside, so even if it were a rattlesnake there’s no way it’d harm us. Still, he inched forward a little closer to the window and said, “It IS a rattlesnake!!!” I told him no, it’s a tortoise, but he remained very wary. Knowing nothing about tortoises, I decided to go outside and see if it was alive - I picked it up, and it sucked his head in and released its bladder…yup, it’s alive! I wanted to give it some food, so I grabbed a couple of baby carrots to give him. My husband was very unhappy that I was doing this - as I mentioned before he HATES surprises and he didn’t want me to do anything except leave it alone, hoping that it would leave. I left the carrots next to the tortoise, but left it on the porch.
> 
> The next morning, my husband asked, “is Leo still out there?” Overnight, he‘d completely relaxed about the wayward tortoise on our porch and had even named him Leo Farnsworth. So, that’s how Leo got his name. There’s more to this story - we tried to find his owner, and thought we had - but Leo Farnsworth is now a cherished part of our little family, and we’re so happy to have him.


Wow that's so sweet. The two of you are chosen tortoise parents. What a blessing


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 7, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Aw, I love that Jacky and Daisy would do this! So sweet!
> 
> How did Leo get his name? Well, late one Sunday afternoon in October, 2021, I glanced out to my front porch to see if there were any packages - I order from Amazon and Chewy often - and I saw something in the corner. I wasn’t wearing my glasses so I couldn’t tell what it was, just that it didn’t look like a package. Upon closer inspection, I saw it was a small tortoise. I called my husband over and told him to look at what was on the porch, but I wouldn’t say what it was. He became immediately anxious (he doesn’t like surprises) and cautiously approached the window to see. “It’s nothing bad,” I said, but he was still concerned and asked, “is it a rattlesnake?” I assured him that no, not a rattlesnake, and told him to just look. Mind you, we were inside the house at this time while Leo was outside, so even if it were a rattlesnake there’s no way it’d harm us. Still, he inched forward a little closer to the window and said, “It IS a rattlesnake!!!” I told him no, it’s a tortoise, but he remained very wary. Knowing nothing about tortoises, I decided to go outside and see if it was alive - I picked it up, and it sucked his head in and released its bladder…yup, it’s alive! I wanted to give it some food, so I grabbed a couple of baby carrots to give him. My husband was very unhappy that I was doing this - as I mentioned before he HATES surprises and he didn’t want me to do anything except leave it alone, hoping that it would leave. I left the carrots next to the tortoise, but left it on the porch.
> 
> The next morning, my husband asked, “is Leo still out there?” Overnight, he‘d completely relaxed about the wayward tortoise on our porch and had even named him Leo Farnsworth. So, that’s how Leo got his name. There’s more to this story - we tried to find his owner, and thought we had - but Leo Farnsworth is now a cherished part of our little family, and we’re so happy to have him.


That's a lovely story, but I have been wondering about Leo's name -is he named after someone famous, or did your husband make it up? I did google it, but there are several famous people with that name - please clarify.
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 7, 2022)

Good night everyone and I hope all you tortoises are in bed. I don't suppose Zola's been out but I hope Angie's okay.

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> That's a lovely story, but I have been wondering about Leo's name -is he named after someone famous, or did your husband make it up? I did google it, but there are several famous people with that name - please clarify.
> Angie


He made it up, kind of… initially, it was just “Leo,” but a few months later he added the last name. I don’t know if you’ve ever seen the movie “Heaven Can Wait” with Warren Beatty? Leo Farnsworth is a character from that movie. But my husband’s names for our critters (and nicknames for people) tend to stick.

If you’ve never seen “Heaven Can Wait,” consider tracking it down. It is a thoroughly enjoyable 
movie that came out in 1979, if I recall correctly… I highly recommend it, even though I have a major bone to pick with the ending, LOL.


MaNaAk said:


> He came to you!!!


I guess I should tell the rest of the story. 

I usually get up between 1:30 a.m. and 3 a.m., and the first thing I did the following morning was to see if the tortoise was still on the porch. It never occurred to me that he chose that sheltered corner of the porch to spend the night. Of course, he was still there. 

I had a few minutes before I needed to get ready for work, so I decided I should try to figure out what kind of tortoise he was. I quickly concluded he was a young, badly pyramided Sulcata. I didn’t want to leave him on the front porch, so that Monday became Take Your Tortoise to Work Day. He was small enough to easily fit inside the sturdy, approximately 11”x8” cardboard base from a 24-can case of Fancy Feast. We arrived at my office at 5:45 a.m., and I transferred him into the cardboard lid from a case of copier paper to give him a little more space to move around and pace (roughly 11.5”x17.5”). Both of these cardboard “carriers”/“enclosures“ had edges that were around 3” high - much too tall for him to scale at the time, but he’d have zero problems stepping over them now. 

I contacted my pet sitter, who is extremely dialed-into the pet community in my city, and she put up posts on all the local pet-related Facebook pages (I am hardly ever on FB) and on the website of the rescue she operates. I also contacted the vets in town, spoke to the animal control officer for my city (we only have one), posted on Nextdoor, and was planning to put up flyers on the cluster mailboxes in my subdivision the following day if we hadn’t found the owner. But I really expected his owner would be found that same day. When 4 p.m. rolled around, I packed him back up in the Fancy Feast carrier and headed out for my long commute home.

When I turned onto my street roughly ten minutes later, I noticed a woman walking slowly and looking in all the yards, under bushes, basically everywhere. I opened the garage, parked my SUV, and and asked her if she was looking for something. She was looking for her tortoise, of course, and I told her what had happened. She seemed happy to have him back, so all’s well that ends well, right? 

The following afternoon as I was getting ready to head home, I received a text from my husband. It was a photo of Leo on our back porch, with two words: “He’s back!” How did he get into our backyard? It’s surrounded with a block wall, with a gate that is difficult to open (but is now locked). I don’t know if he just managed to squeeze under the gate or if the lady returned him to us. We have landscaping rocks in the front and side yards, and although it didn’t look like he moved them enough to clear the gate, I couldn’t fathom the lady bringing him back. Both are incredible to consider, but he was there. I did not recognize the lady, she is not one of my immediately-adjacent neighbors, but she had to live fairly close... I expected to see her again and thought she might knock on our door, but no. 

I’d love to think he chose us, but it really is a mystery. The first time I ”lost” Leo, I was so distraught… I wish I knew what her story is, and I wish I’d gotten her name. Thanks to her, we have a cherished creature that we never expected we’d have. We are very fortunate.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 7, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> He made it up, kind of… initially, it was just “Leo,” but a few months later he added the last name. I don’t know if you’ve ever seen the movie “Heaven Can Wait” with Warren Beatty? Leo Farnsworth is a character from that movie. But my husband’s names for our critters (and nicknames for people) tend to stick.
> 
> If you’ve never seen “Heaven Can Wait,” consider tracking it down. It is a thoroughly enjoyable
> movie that came out in 1979, if I recall correctly… I highly recommend it, even though I have a major bone to pick with the ending, LOL.
> ...


I think they both chose your family


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good night everyone and I hope all you tortoises are in bed. I don't suppose Zola's been out but I hope Angie's okay.
> 
> Natrah


I still want to hear of the adventures of Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo although Jacky is hibernating. Jacky gave me permission to talk about her memories of Daisy. I miss giving her a cuddle .

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I still want to hear of the adventures of Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo although Jacky is hibernating. Jacky gave me permission to talk about her memories of Daisy. I miss giving her a cuddle .
> 
> Natrah


Sapphire has just been hanging around lately the little sleepy head. But this morning he was out and about early so I figure now I can get my Christmas cards done 

Cathie  s


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 7, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I still want to hear of the adventures of Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo although Jacky is hibernating. Jacky gave me permission to talk about her memories of Daisy. I miss giving her a cuddle .
> 
> Natrah


As I type, it’s 5:29 p.m. and the sun set about 20 minutes ago. Leo, who was cooped up in his indoor enclosure over the weekend due to inclement weather, is still patrolling outside. It’s 61F/16C right now, and temps will drop fast since there’s no cloud cover. I’ll go retrieve him in five minutes and he’ll snuggle up under the CHE for the night. Sending you, Angie, Cathie, and all the critters - shelled or not - a wonderful night/day.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 8, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

I've just given Jacky more bedding and touched her beautiful shell.

Natrah

PS: Three weeks since Daisy and part of me still thinks she's here.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I've just given Jacky more bedding and touched her beautiful shell.
> 
> ...


good morning Natrah - I think you will always feel that Daisy is still there - she has been in your life for so long - but hopefully you will feel more able to accept it in time. Zola still says goodnight to her as well as to Jacky every night.
Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 8, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

I've just given Jacky more bedding and touched her beautiful shell.

Natrah

PS: Three weeks since Daisy part of me still thinks she's here.


zolasmum said:


> good morning Natrah - I think you will always feel that Daisy is still there - she has been in your life for so long - but hopefully you will feel more able to accept it in time. Zola still says goodnight to her as well as to Jacky every night.
> Angie xxx


Oh thankyou Zola and Angie. I don't suppose Zola can get out in this weather and I picture you all by the fire. How are you these days?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I've just given Jacky more bedding and touched her beautiful shell.
> 
> ...


Zola is fine - he is coming out with us to the dentist later today - the dentist is not for him, only us, of course ! Then we will go for a look at the sea. He may not actually come out of the car, depending on the weather, but he likes the drive, anyway, sitting on my lap.
Tomorrow he goes to Barnstaple to get some more radicchio - I hope to get enough to last him into the New Year. If it's sunny, it is a very pretty drive in some parts with the trees mostly orange and yellow. I can generally get other stuff for him locally, but not radicchio, which is his favourite,
I am feeling rather better now, but I don't think I will be having any more head injections until the New Year - the hospitals will be much too busy.- but I hope it won't be for too long. Is your cold better yet?
Love from Zola and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 8, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Zola is fine - he is coming out with us to the dentist later today - the dentist is not for him, only us, of course ! Then we will go for a look at the sea. He may not actually come out of the car, depending on the weather, but he likes the drive, anyway, sitting on my lap.
> Tomorrow he goes to Barnstaple to get some more radicchio - I hope to get enough to last him into the New Year. If it's sunny, it is a very pretty drive in some parts with the trees mostly orange and yellow. I can generally get other stuff for him locally, but not radicchio, which is his favourite,
> I am feeling rather better now, but I don't think I will be having any more head injections until the New Year - the hospitals will be much too busy.- but I hope it won't be for too long. Is your cold better yet?
> Love from Zola and Angie xxx


Dear Angie,

How was the dentist? Did either of you need any dental work? Zola did you get to see the nurse? If tomorrow is anything like today you'll all get to Barnstaple for Radicchio.

My day didn't come to much one pupil was in a school concert and her sister who is another pupil went to see her then a third pupil wasn't well so I just went out to deliver Xmas cards. I saw the mother of three of my former pupils today and we had a cup of tea together.

Goodnight Zola and Angie

from

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 8, 2022)

Dear Leo, Sapphire and Ernie,

I would like to find a tortoise on my doorstep and I think that Leo and his previous chose his current parents!

Goodnight Leo, Sapphire and Ernie

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 8, 2022)

I forgot to say that my cold is much better.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 8, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I forgot to say that my cold is much better.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - I am very glad your cold is getting better at last. My mum and dad both had nothing for the dentist to do this time, except a little polish- and a little chat - but there may be something for my mum to have done next time. The dentist is a very nice lady, and I have met her once when we were out, but I stayed in the car, all wrapped up, today. Then we had a quick look at the sea and came home. Tomorrow we have to go out early to Barnstaple, but I can always sleep some more on my mum's lap in the car !
Goodnight to you and the lovely Sleeping Beauty from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 9, 2022)

Good morning everyone,

Leo - I am still picturing you on a doorstep! What a lovely surprise you were!

Zola - I hope you enjoy that radicchio and the lovely drive to Barnstaple. I can't imagine you'll be out much in this weather.

Natrah and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 9, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Agree, but I adore my cats, too, yet they don’t inspire the same nightmares. I‘d chalked it up to the newness of being a tortoise guardian and my fear that I’ll do something wrong in caring for him.
> 
> I am beyond grateful for this forum. I’m not sure if it’s because they crawl, specifically, but the care they require definitely has something to do with it. My husband has yet to even pick Leo up - he’s a little afraid of hurting him - but I think all the work involved in keeping him safe, happy, healthy, and hydrated has given me a bond with Leo.


I think it might be partly because they are such alien little creatures - rather like ET - and so the bond


MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Leo - I am still picturing you on a doorstep! What a lovely surprise you were!
> 
> ...


Hello Natrah - we were afraid that the road to Barnstaple would be really icy, but although there was some frost around, it was sunny, and the roads were pretty clear. Everything looked lovely - tunnels of gold and copper trees, with the sunlight shining through, and the sky was bright blue. The new place we go for the radicchio is a huge warehouse full of all kinds of fruit and vegetables -the man who runs it was very pleased to see me again, and when he came back with the new radicchios, they were huge -he had obviously chosen the biggest ones he had !
Mostly his drivers deliver the food to shops, so it made a change for him to have us going directly to him. And of course, I am the only tortoise to go there, ever !!
I was warm in the car, but it was very cold outside - when we got back, I went in my warm hide for a rest - then this afternoon, I had a rest by the fire with my mum- she nearly went to sleep.So it was a good day for me today.
I hope you had a good day too.
Love to you and Sleeping Beauty from Zola xxx (and Angie xx)


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 9, 2022)

Dear Zola,

It was a cold day but I managed to get presents for my brother and his family before going to teach. Please could you ask your parents to send pictures of you eating radicchio so that I can encourage Jacky to eat some. Apart from dandelions, grass and weeds she likes carrot tops (like Leo), Romaine lettuce, tomatoes, mushrooms, greens and strawberries although she has eaten mint before. There was a very pretty sunset here but I imagine it was pretty there as well. It must be very cosy in your house.

Goodnight Zola, Angie, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Cathie, Amanda and Leo's parents

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and angel Daisy


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 9, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Agree, but I adore my cats, too, yet they don’t inspire the same nightmares. I‘d chalked it up to the newness of being a tortoise guardian and my fear that I’ll do something wrong in caring for him.
> 
> I am beyond grateful for this forum. I’m not sure if it’s because they crawl, specifically, but the care they require definitely has something to do with it. My husband has yet to even pick Leo up - he’s a little afraid of hurting him - but I think all the work involved in keeping him safe, happy, healthy, and hydrated has given me a bond with Leo.





MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I hope you're all okay. Zola, Ernie and Sapphire are you all warm enough? Leo is it warm where you are? I have the window open in Jacky's room but I shall close it when it gets colder. I still shed a tear over little Daisy and I shall always miss her.
> 
> Natrah


Good evening Natrah, Cathy, Zolasmum, Zola, Jacky & Sapphire & Leo

Everytime I get up in the night I check on Ernie, I agree this site is amazing. Thinking of you Natrah & sending you all a hug. Amanda & Ernie


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 10, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Tomorrow he goes to Barnstaple to get some more radicchio - I hope to get enough to last him into the New Year. If it's sunny, it is a very pretty drive in some parts with the trees mostly orange and yellow. I can generally get other stuff for him locally, but not radicchio, which is his favourite,


Radicchio is Leo’s favorite, too, at least of the foods he is allowed to eat on a regular basis (he adores strawberries and raspberries even more, but being a Sulcata, he only gets a taste if I’m trying to lure him from wherever he’s hiding).


MaNaAk said:


> Dear Leo, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> I would like to find a tortoise on my doorstep and I think that Leo and his previous chose his current parents!
> 
> ...


We feel so lucky that Leo came into our lives! He is such a character. I’ve been under the weather since Sunday, and each day I felt sicker than the last. Thursday afternoon and evening were the worst - head and chest congestion, awful cough, fever… I haven’t had a cold since 2005, and this one got me good. I couldn’t tend to the critters Thursday evening, so my husband fed the cats and brought Leo in. This was his first time picking up Leo… he was afraid he’d get bitten (Leo doesn’t bite) but all went well.


MaNaAk said:


> I forgot to say that my cold is much better.
> 
> Natrah


I’m so glad you’re feeling better!

Sending love to all of you and your lovely torts.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 10, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> Radicchio is Leo’s favorite, too, at least of the foods he is allowed to eat on a regular basis (he adores strawberries and raspberries even more, but being a Sulcata, he only gets a taste if I’m trying to lure him from wherever he’s hiding).
> 
> We feel so lucky that Leo came into our lives! He is such a character. I’ve been under the weather since Sunday, and each day I felt sicker than the last. Thursday afternoon and evening were the worst - head and chest congestion, awful cough, fever… I haven’t had a cold since 2005, and this one got me good. I couldn’t tend to the critters Thursday evening, so my husband fed the cats and brought Leo in. This was his first time picking up Leo… he was afraid he’d get bitten (Leo doesn’t bite) but all went well.
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping and praying for you don't get me wrong. But Leo really is on his own path worming his way into everyone's heart


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 10, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I'm hoping and praying for you don't get me wrong. But Leo really is on his own path worming his way into everyone's heart


He certainly is because I'm still picturing his parents surprise at finding a Sulcata on their doorstep! He has a place in our hearts alongwith Sapphire, Zola and Ernie.

Goodnight everyone

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> He certainly is because I'm still picturing his parents surprise at finding a Sulcata on their doorstep! He has a place in our hearts alongwith Sapphire, Zola and Ernie.
> 
> Goodnight everyone
> 
> Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 10, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


>


Well.. if a sulcata showed up at my front door I'd have to invite the darling in and find out what home the darling escaped from like Leo's parents tried to do. Where I live the  would have to be an escapee. I can't believe someone would just turn a sulcata that old loose where I live but people do. So Leo would be a keeper and the losers would have to prove themselves to get the  back. And I don't even want a tortoise that big for heavens sake.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 11, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Well.. if a sulcata showed up at my front door I'd have to invite the darling in and find out what home the darling escaped from like Leo's parents tried to do. Where I live the  would have to be an escapee. I can't believe someone would just turn a sulcata that old loose where I live but people do. So Leo would be a keeper and the losers would have to prove themselves to get the  back. And I don't even want a tortoise that big for heavens sake.
> 
> Cathie


I would do the same and give him a rub first. How is old Leo and how is Sapphire?

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 11, 2022)

Good morning Zola and Ernie,

How old are you two? 

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 11, 2022)

I am 22 - my birthday is in July, and then I have a half-birthday in January on my dad's birthday. So that will be quite soon. My dad found this photo for me to send you, Natrah - it's called Spot the tortoise.
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I am 22 - my birthday is in July, and then I have a half-birthday in January on my dad's birthday. So that will be quite soon. My dad found this photo for me to send you, Natrah - it's called Spot the tortoise.
> Love from Zola xxx
> View attachment 352427


Dear Zola,

You're in the foreground and very well camouflaged. You're also a young tortoise. Jacky is fast asleep at the moment but she would love to climb those rocks. I had lunch at the Cliffs Pavilion today and noticed a Grebe in the River Thames.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 11, 2022)

Goodnight everyone.

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> You're in the foreground and very well camouflaged. You're also a young tortoise. Jacky is fast asleep at the moment but she would love to climb those rocks. I had lunch at the Cliffs Pavilion today and noticed a Grebe in the River Thames.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - Please let Jacky know that if she would like to join me in any of my climbing expeditions, she would be very welcome - there are lots of good rocks around here, and schools sometimes bring children here to practice abseiling on the cliffs.


Lots of love to you all
from Zola and Angie xxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 11, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - Please let Jacky know that if she would like to join me in any of my climbing expeditions, she would be very welcome - there are lots of good rocks around here, and schools sometimes bring children here to practice abseiling on the cliffs.
> View attachment 352432
> 
> Lots of love to you all
> from Zola and Angie xxxxx


Wow! Zola!

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 11, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I would do the same and give him a rub first. How is old Leo and how is Sapphire?
> 
> Natrah


Sapphire came out of his hidey hut today by himself. This time "he had the look" like he wasn't going to try and brumate again this year. so he's good.

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 11, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire came out of his hidey hut today by himself. This time "he had the look" like he wasn't going to try and brumate again this year. so he's good.
> 
> Cathie


And he's probably around 20 years old.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> And he's probably around 20 years old.


So Jacky could be Zola and Sapphire's grandmother.

Keep warm little tortoises 

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> So Jacky could be Zola and Sapphire's grandmother.
> 
> Keep warm little tortoises
> 
> Natrah


Hello Natrah - it has been very very cold here today, but we did go out to look at the sea from a nice warm car. Have just been having a very long rest by the fire with my mum - she had a bad headache, and she held me in my special stroking position - we were there for an hour, with the light off, just looking at the fire, while she stroked me, with her chin on my shoulder - then my dad came to take me back to my room, as her supper was ready - she said her head was a lot better, thanks to me.
! hope you have had a good day , and will have a restful night too.
Lots of love from me and my mum to you, to the Sleeping Beauty, and to precious angel Daisy.
Zola xxxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 12, 2022)

Dear Zola,

I hope your mum's feeling better now. I have noticed that when Jacky and Daisy go to sleep they like to face the light. Jacky turned to face the when she started to hibernate and in the old enclosure I would put Daisy to bed and there would be twenty minutes of shoving and pushing after lights out! In the morning I would find the newspaper lining in tatters and Daisy facing the light with in disarray.

Do you do this Zola, Sapphire and Ernie? Do you settle easily Leo?

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Leo, Ernie, Angie, CathieG and AmandaF

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 12, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I hope your mum's feeling better now. I have noticed that when Jacky and Daisy go to sleep they like to face the light. Jacky turned to face the when she started to hibernate and in the old enclosure I would put Daisy to bed and there would be twenty minutes of shoving and pushing after lights out! In the morning I would find the newspaper lining in tatters and Daisy facing the light with in disarray.
> 
> ...


My mom has always put me in the same spot so that I can wake up to the morning sunshine. In the afternoon it gradually gets dark. The sun is my clock 

Sapphire


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 13, 2022)

I sleep in a green plastic crate, which is on a cupboard in the same room as the fireplace - not in my day room. When we have gone away for a few days, it goes in the car, just as it is. I have a piece of lamb fleece on the base, then a couple of folded towels, and then soft toys round the sides - mostly the toys were made by my little friend Sophie, who was 11 when we met , but is now quite grown up. I also have a crochet blanket which she made for me. My dad puts me in the box at night - it's like a nest - he tucks a small towel and Sophie's blanket over me, but only very loosely, so I can breathe ! I don't usually move about in the night much, and he puts me facing the front of the box, towards the fire. My mum checks on me when she goes to bed, and strokes my shell. - she says goodnight to me, and then we say goodnight to my friend Teztez, to Jacky and angel Daisy, and to my other tortoise and human friends - like you, Natrah. Then I can go safely to sleep until the morning, when my dad wakes me and gets me up again. 
Love from Zola xxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 13, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I sleep in a green plastic crate, which is on a cupboard in the same room as the fireplace - not in my day room. When we have gone away for a few days, it goes in the car, just as it is. I have a piece of lamb fleece on the base, then a couple of folded towels, and then soft toys round the sides - mostly the toys were made by my little friend Sophie, who was 11 when we met , but is now quite grown up. I also have a crochet blanket which she made for me. My dad puts me in the box at night - it's like a nest - he tucks a small towel and Sophie's blanket over me, but only very loosely, so I can breathe ! I don't usually move about in the night much, and he puts me facing the front of the box, towards the fire. My mum checks on me when she goes to bed, and strokes my shell. - she says goodnight to me, and then we say goodnight to my friend Teztez, to Jacky and angel Daisy, and to my other tortoise and human friends - like you, Natrah. Then I can go safely to sleep until the morning, when my dad wakes me and gets me up again.
> Love from Zola xxxx


That sounds very snug Zola. Jacky is in a blue pet carrier with polystyrene and the water tray. Daisy's enclosure has Xmas cards and the Sympathy card from the vet's on top but one Xmas is very apt with an angel on it!


Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Cathie Amanda and Angie

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 13, 2022)

Here it is:


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 15, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,

Did you watch One Foot In The Grave on BBC4 last night? Did you see the tortoises at the beginning and at the end?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> Did you watch One Foot In The Grave on BBC4 last night? Did you see the tortoises at the beginning and at the end?
> 
> Natrah


No, we didn't - we were watching the football - but I think I have seen them in the past. I don't think there are enough tortoise programmes on tv - do you ?
It has been very very cold today, and when we went out, I stayed in my mum's coat, and didn't even want to look at the sea. However, I had a lovely rest by the fire this afternoon with my mum - she is getting good at stroking me with both hands together, one on each side,and I really like that. She says I might like her to do it even when there isn't a fire too - but I think the room would still have to be dark, though.
Tomorrow will be a busy day for me, as I have to help make and sign a lot of Christmas cards - they have a photo of me on. I will send you the photo on Christmas day, Natrah. I help sign cards quite a bit, and my mum's brother,Uncle Peter, says my writing has improved a lot over the years. !!
Goodnight, dear Natrah, and dear Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy.
Zola xxxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 15, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> No, we didn't - we were watching the football - but I think I have seen them in the past. I don't think there are enough tortoise programmes on tv - do you ?
> It has been very very cold today, and when we went out, I stayed in my mum's coat, and didn't even want to look at the sea. However, I had a lovely rest by the fire this afternoon with my mum - she is getting good at stroking me with both hands together, one on each side,and I really like that. She says I might like her to do it even when there isn't a fire too - but I think the room would still have to be dark, though.
> Tomorrow will be a busy day for me, as I have to help make and sign a lot of Christmas cards - they have a photo of me on. I will send you the photo on Christmas day, Natrah. I help sign cards quite a bit, and my mum's brother,Uncle Peter, says my writing has improved a lot over the years. !!
> Goodnight, dear Natrah, and dear Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy.
> Zola xxxxxx


Dear Zola,

You must be quite a celebrity with all those cards. I only have a few to give out now but I need to get some more decorations and get the food sorted out. Apart from work this week I went to see my friends Jenny and Heather from orchestra for coffee we enjoyed mince pies. On Saturday I am meeting friends for lunch and on Sunday it's the Quakers Carol Concert with more mince pies and probably white stuff (according to the forecast). I'm also looking forward to coffee with my friend Roni (orchestra) on Wednesday morning. There's a lot of sport on the TV at the moment but no nature or classical music programmes.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy

PS: I hope your mum's are all okay and Angie's headaches are alright.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 15, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire and Ernie,
> 
> Did you watch One Foot In The Grave on BBC4 last night? Did you see the tortoises at the beginning and at the end?
> 
> Natrah


No I can't watch BBC here in the US. Many times I've wanted to though. They have many good shows I'd like to watch.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 15, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> No I can't watch BBC here in the US. Many times I've wanted to though. They have many good shows I'd like to watch.
> 
> Cathie


Oh I thought you were in Lancaster, UK.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 16, 2022)

Dear Leo and Ernie,

Could we see a photo of you two please because I'm not sure that Jacky and I have seen a photo of you two?

Thankyou very much

Jacky and Natrah


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 16, 2022)

Good afternoon Natrah, Cathy, Zola, Zolasmum, Sleeping Jackie & Leo & his mum.
How are you all? Ernie isn’t very happy as it’s too cold to run around.
love
Amanda & Ernie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 16, 2022)

Dear Ernie,

Have you fully recovered from your cold? You need to stay warm in this weather and stay under the heat lamp. Also I wonder how Zola got on with the Xmas cards? He must be a local celebrity in Devon. If you're in Somerset, Ernie, the two of you could meet up one day.

Goodnight Ernie, Zola, Sapphire, Leo, AmandaF, Angie and CathieG


Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy

PS: I can't believe it will be a month since Daisy tomorrow.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 16, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Ernie,
> 
> Have you fully recovered from your cold? You need to stay warm in this weather and stay under the heat lamp. Also I wonder how Zola got on with the Xmas cards? He must be a local celebrity in Devon. If you're in Somerset, Ernie, the two of you could meet up one day.
> 
> ...


WhenZola is out somewhere with his dad and me, sometimes we meet people who are really interested, and I will suggest they give me their email address, so I can send them photos of him. Several have kept in touch for years, and he always sends them a Christmas photo. We don't try to attract attention, though. Also, over the years he has met my cousin, my brother, and some old friends of mine, who always like to know how he is. It is rather nice when we meet people who have met Zola when they were on holiday round here in previous years - they almost always remember his name - we get shouts of There's Zola ! - though we may not remember them !
I am glad you have some nice things to do, and friends to meet, Natrah - this has been such a hard time for you - I think about you a lot. Zola and I will be saying goodnight to you in a few minutes - and to Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy too.
Love from us both
Angie xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Ernie,
> 
> Have you fully recovered from your cold? You need to stay warm in this weather and stay under the heat lamp. Also I wonder how Zola got on with the Xmas cards? He must be a local celebrity in Devon. If you're in Somerset, Ernie, the two of you could meet up one day.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah

yes thank you, I’m over my cold. Mum does let me out for cuddles. I sit on her shoulder under her clothes which keeps me warm. when i get too big for this I am going to get a heat pad so I can still sit out.
I am in North Somerset, it would be lovely to meet Zola in the summer. Maybe we should all meet in the summer. I can’t believe its a month. We are here for you, we Often think of you.
love Amanda & Ernie xx


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 17, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Natrah
> 
> yes thank you, I’m over my cold. Mum does let me out for cuddles. I sit on her shoulder under her clothes which keeps me warm. when i get too big for this I am going to get a heat pad so I can still sit out.
> I am in North Somerset, it would be lovely to meet Zola in the summer. Maybe we should all meet in the summer. I can’t believe its a month. We are here for you, we Often think of you.
> love Amanda & Ernie xx


When I was little, my dad would often put me under his coat to keep warm on walks. As he walked, I would tunnel down his sleeve, until my head was poking out by his hand. So he ended up walking with his arm raised, so that I could see where we were going, and so I wouldn't fall out. I try to do that still, but I am too big now, and I get stuck !
It was good fun.
Zola xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 17, 2022)

Dear Zola
When I get bigger I am going to go to the park in the summer, I try going down mums sleeve to. I like going upstairs in the wash basket wrapped in a dressing gown to stay warm, I like putting my head out to see what is going on.
love Ernie


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 17, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Zola
> When I get bigger I am going to go to the park in the summer, I try going down mums sleeve to. I like going upstairs in the wash basket wrapped in a dressing gown to stay warm, I like putting my head out to see what is going on.
> love Ernie


Dear Ernie - it's fun going to a park, but if your mum puts you on the grass, she will have to be sure it doesn't have any chemicals on it, and also watch out for dogs. My dad carries me mostly when we are out - we go to places with lovely gardens, and he holds me close to the flowers to see the colours and smell the scents. 
Love from Zola


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Ernie - it's fun going to a park, but if your mum puts you on the grass, she will have to be sure it doesn't have any chemicals on it, and also watch out for dogs. My dad carries me mostly when we are out - we go to places with lovely gardens, and he holds me close to the flowers to see the colours and smell the scents.
> Love from Zola


Hello Ernie again - I thought you might like to see me in a park meeting new friends


Love from Zola x


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 17, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Ernie again - I thought you might like to see me in a park meeting new friends
> View attachment 352569
> 
> Love from Zola x


Dear Zola,

I was right you are a local celebrity. I am trying to imagine you peeping out of the crook of your dad's arm. Is there a photo of you doing this?

I met up with my friends for a Xmas lunch and we had a lovely time although we remembered Daisy who passed away a month ago. I still get a bit overcome but I know that she is free of pain.

Anyway I had Stilton, beef and chestnut pie followed by Yuletide Magic (profiteroles, amarena cherries and ice-cream) and we discussed our plans for the new year. In 2023 we would have known each other for forty years so my friend Fiona suggested that we could each make our own suggestions and follow up on it. One suggestion was to go and see a show at the theatre where I often go and have lunch. I suggested that we have lunch before a performance and Tracy said we could have a party at Natrah's after! If this was to happen then Jacky could join in!

Goodnight Zola, Ernie, Sapphire, Leo, AmandaF, Angie and CathieG


Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 17, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I was right you are a local celebrity. I am trying to imagine you peeping out of the crook of your dad's arm. Is there a photo of you doing this?
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah -that sounds a lovely idea, and I expect Jacky would be the life and soul of the party !! How lovely to have friends you have known for so long. My best friend from many years back died recently, and I find I keep thinking about something interesting - oh, I wish I could tell Jane !
Goodnight to you, the Sleeping Beauty, and to Angel Daisy -and to all our friends
Angie and Zola xxxxx


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 18, 2022)

Dear Natrah - you mentioned the Quaker carol concert was today - we hope everything went well and that you enjoyed it. It wasn't as cold here as yesterday, but wet and very windy - the sort of moaning wind which gets into every tiny gap on a window frame. I just got a quick look at the sea, to be sure it was still there. I hope you are warm where you live.
Love from Zola and Angie to Sleeping Beauty, Angel Daisy , and you, Natrah.
.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 19, 2022)

Dear Zola and Angie,

The carol concert went very well eventhough a gentleman's mobile phone went off at the end! It looks like the older generation can't do without their phones anymore than the younger generation. It has been very wet here but a lot warmer which is why I have opened the window in Jacky's room as I don't want her to wake up early.

A Xmas card started all the memories of Daisy again as I had to tell my friend what had happened. He knew about the lumps but didn't know that they were caused by TB. I don't think he understands what it's like to have a pet put down let alone a tortoise.

I hope you two had a good day.

Goodnight Zola and Angie

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Angie,
> 
> The carol concert went very well eventhough a gentleman's mobile phone went off at the end! It looks like the older generation can't do without their phones anymore than the younger generation. It has been very wet here but a lot warmer which is why I have opened the window in Jacky's room as I don't want her to wake up early.
> 
> ...


You're right about the older generation not being able to get along without their phones but maybe some are for different reasons. I hate playing on a computer sooo. What I love about my phone is it's my watch. It also allows me to find any information and maybe things I need to buy. Best of all I get to talk with everyone here on TFO. However, the polite thing to do when you are with others or at a concert or even the doctors office is to at least put your phone on vibrate. I'm sick of sitting in a room full of people more interested in a device then what's going on around them. That was just plain rude.

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 19, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Angie,
> 
> The carol concert went very well eventhough a gentleman's mobile phone went off at the end! It looks like the older generation can't do without their phones anymore than the younger generation. It has been very wet here but a lot warmer which is why I have opened the window in Jacky's room as I don't want her to wake up early.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone who hasn't had a tortoise companion would understand just how much they can creep into your heart. There is a sort of bond that you can have which no other creature can give you - partly because they can be there in your life for so long, and remain a constant presence when everything else changes. I am so grateful to Zola - I have never had a child , but if I had one, it would be grown up by now, and there would have been all those different anxieties as the years went by - and then maybe it would be living many miles away. With Zola, I know he will be there, always happy to see me and have a cuddle - hopefully, for many more years. 
You knew Daisy right through your life, and so the loss is bound to be very very painful -but you did the right thing.
Love and sympathy from Zola and Angie xxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 19, 2022)

Thankyou everyone.

Just want you all to picture the scene on a summer's day when you're sitting in the garden and reading a newspaper and then a cold tortoiseshell will rub itself against your foot or a tortoise paw finding it's way to your foot!

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 20, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou everyone.
> 
> Just want you all to picture the scene on a summer's day when you're sitting in the garden and reading a newspaper and then a cold tortoiseshell will rub itself against your foot or a tortoise paw finding it's way to your foot!
> 
> Natrah


Also when your sitting on a garden chair and your feet are under the chair. Suddenly your heel touches a shell and your foot shoots forward! 

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 21, 2022)

Good evening everyone,

I hope you're all well. Jacky has turned around in the pet carrier so I am monitoring her. I still open it up every day just incase and if she can't hibernate I can put her in Daisy's or do what I did last year and put her out for half an hour so that she can go back into hibernation.

I also want to say hello to Razberry as he is great company for Sapphire.

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Also when your sitting on a garden chair and your feet are under the chair. Suddenly your heel touches a shell and your foot shoots forward!
> 
> Natrah


And how about when you are sitting with a tortoise on your shoulder, stroking his little head, when you slowly become aware, much too late, that there is a cold soggy sensation creeping all down your front!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> And how about when you are sitting with a tortoise on your shoulder, stroking his little head, when you slowly become aware, much too late, that there is a cold soggy sensation creeping all down your front!
> Angie


 I picked Daisy up just when she decided to go to the toilet!

Natrah

PS: On my way into town I saw a female Pied Wagtail in Southend!


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Ernie again - I thought you might like to see me in a park meeting new friends
> View attachment 352569
> 
> Love from Zola x


Dear Zola

Thank you for the advice. I love the picture


zolasmum said:


> Hello Ernie again - I thought you might like to see me in a park meeting new friends
> View attachment 352569
> 
> Love from Zola x


Dear Zola

thank you for the advice, and the picture of you meeting new friends. You look like you are enjoying yourself.
love Ernie xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 21, 2022)

I often wee or poop on my mum. She never gets cross though. 
love Ernie xx


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I hope you're all well. Jacky has turned around in the pet carrier so I am monitoring her. I still open it up every day just incase and if she can't hibernate I can put her in Daisy's or do what I did last year and put her out for half an hour so that she can go back into hibernation.
> 
> ...


Razberri is mine all mine and Sapphire is too and never the two shall meet ever again. Razberri is more my companion when I can't be with Sapphire. Razberri is around my feet most of the time... she's not allowed in Sapphire's room ever. It's not bunny proof. Or the kitchen and she pretty much behaves and doesn't push her luck too much  until she decides to.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 21, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> I often wee or poop on my mum. She never gets cross though.
> love Ernie xx


No, my mum doesn't get cross, but she might say "Oh, Zola - not again" I like to poo beside her feet, on the old newspaper she puts on the floor under her feet, when she is sitting in my room. She always praises me for that, and also if I wee there too.And when we are all going out in the car in the morning, my dad stands by the car, holding me in a special way, and usually I manage to have a wee then, before we get in the car - not always, though- but I do try. My dad says encouraging things, like "come on, Zola, put your back into it" and of course I get praised a lot for being so helpful !!
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 21, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Razberri is mine all mine and Sapphire is too and never the two shall meet ever again. Razberri is more my companion when I can't be with Sapphire. Razberri is around my feet most of the time... she's not allowed in Sapphire's room ever. It's not bunny proof. Or the kitchen and she pretty much behaves and doesn't push her luck too much  until she decides to.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> No, my mum doesn't get cross, but she might say "Oh, Zola - not again" I like to poo beside her feet, on the old newspaper she puts on the floor under her feet, when she is sitting in my room. She always praises me for that, and also if I wee there too.And when we are all going out in the car in the morning, my dad stands by the car, holding me in a special way, and usually I manage to have a wee then, before we get in the car - not always, though- but I do try. My dad says encouraging things, like "come on, Zola, put your back into it" and of course I get praised a lot for being so helpful !!
> Love from Zola xxx


I'm a firm believer in the benefits of free poo paper.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 21, 2022)

Okay:


Cathie G said:


> I'm a firm believer in the benefits of free poo paper.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay:
> 
> View attachment 352693


There are other photos of the condition of the toilet paper packaging after the culprit has long gone!


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 21, 2022)

Last night no snoorer then I got Sapphire and his enclosure all cleaned up he peed and I had to change all of it again   the little brat. 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 21, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Last night no snoorer then I got Sapphire and his enclosure all cleaned up he peed and I had to change all of it again   the little brat.
> 
> Cathie


Dear Zola and Sapphire,

Would you like some help from Jacky?

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 21, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Would you like some help from Jacky?
> 
> Natrah


No Sapphire does pretty good by himself  it's kinda like a pond 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 22, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Last night no snoorer then I got Sapphire and his enclosure all cleaned up he peed and I had to change all of it again   the little brat.
> 
> Cathie


Okay how much do you need?


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay how much do you need?
> View attachment 352710


Isn't it amazing what Spur-thighs can do!


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 22, 2022)

Dear Zola and Sapphire,

Have you two behaved yourselves today? Sapphire I hope you apologised to your mum.

I just did some shopping today and I still don't feel organised for Xmas. What's everybody else doing for Xmas?

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Razberry, AmandaF, Angie and CathieG

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Have you two behaved yourselves today? Sapphire I hope you apologised to your mum.
> 
> ...


This is a picture of our old rabbit Benjy. He got on very well with Jacky and Daisy:


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Have you two behaved yourselves today? Sapphire I hope you apologised to your mum.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah- my mum said I have been very good, because I did a wee by the car before we went out this morning, and then another one on the newspaper by her feet in my conservatory as well as a big poo - and then I sat by the fire with my mum in the dark, and let her stroke my shell for ages as a reward. In a few minutes we shall watch tv, but if I get too fidgety, my dad knows I am bored, and takes me to my sleeping box.
Goodnight Natrah and everyone
Zola xxx


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay:
> 
> View attachment 352693


I love this picture xx


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 22, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, sleeping Jackie, Natrah, Cathy, sorry if I have missed anyone off

i do not want to go to bed tonight, I just want to have cuddles. I haven’t pooped or wet on mum yet which is good. Night night
love Ernie xxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Okay how much do you need?
> View attachment 352710


Let's hope that Leo and Ernie behave themselves as well.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 22, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Zola, Sapphire, sleeping Jackie, Natrah, Cathy, sorry if I have missed anyone off
> 
> i do not want to go to bed tonight, I just want to have cuddles. I haven’t pooped or wet on mum yet which is good. Night night
> love Ernie xxxxx


Well done Ernie - however, you need your beauty sleep, otherwise the lovely pattern on your shell will fade, and I'm sure you wouldn't want that - nor would your mum. Night night, little one.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 22, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Sapphire,
> 
> Have you two behaved yourselves today? Sapphire I hope you apologised to your mum.
> 
> ...


And well... sense I was kinda ecstatic that everything was coming out ok for Sapphire, I had to tell him good boy  and his little pooplets are so cute too. I can't help but be happy 

Cathie


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 22, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> And well... sense I was kinda ecstatic that everything was coming out ok for Sapphire, I had to tell him good boy  and his little pooplets are so cute too. I can't help but be happy
> 
> Cathie


Do you think I'm kinda crazy  since I love to see tortoise poo and pee so much?


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Do you think I'm kinda crazy  since I love to see tortoise poo and pee so much?


Not crazy at all - it's a reassuring sign that Sapphire's insides are functioning properly - I presume you don't love to see any other tortoises' poo particularly. ! have frequent conversations with Zola's dad about the size, consistency and quality of Zola's poo - it's important !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 23, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Not crazy at all - it's a reassuring sign that Sapphire's insides are functioning properly - I presume you don't love to see any other tortoises' poo particularly. ! have frequent conversations with Zola's dad about the size, consistency and quality of Zola's poo - it's important !
> Angie


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


>


When Zola was 5, his dad Richard and I decided it would be a good idea, having lived together for many years - mainly because it would make us each officially " next of kin" to each other in case of any medical or legal problems in the future. We didn't tell anyone beforehand,but we thought it would be good to have Zola there, as Best Tortoise, instead of the traditional Best man. The registrar said that would be fine. So we took Zola, on a yellow towelling cushion, with us-it had a big rosette saying Best Tortoise pinned to it. 
Anyway, we got to the council building - and as we stood by the flower bed outside, Zola had a lovely poo, and an equally lovely wee !!! It was timed absolutely perfectly ! We really hadn't expected him to do this, and it was so nice, because it meant the registrar could hold him safely too.
I think that's the best and most thoughtful poo he has ever produced - we were both so proud of him.
Angie


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 23, 2022)

Sorry, on re-reading this, I realised that I left out the important words "to get married " - but you probably guessed what I was talking about anyway !
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 23, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> When Zola was 5, his dad Richard and I decided it would be a good idea, having lived together for many years - mainly because it would make us each officially " next of kin" to each other in case of any medical or legal problems in the future. We didn't tell anyone beforehand,but we thought it would be good to have Zola there, as Best Tortoise, instead of the traditional Best man. The registrar said that would be fine. So we took Zola, on a yellow towelling cushion, with us-it had a big rosette saying Best Tortoise pinned to it.
> Anyway, we got to the council building - and as we stood by the flower bed outside, Zola had a lovely poo, and an equally lovely wee !!! It was timed absolutely perfectly ! We really hadn't expected him to do this, and it was so nice, because it meant the registrar could hold him safely too.
> I think that's the best and most thoughtful poo he has ever produced - we were both so proud of him.
> Angie


Awww!


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 23, 2022)

Dear Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,

You might like to look at some photos in 'Loggerhead Turtles'.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 23, 2022)

Jacky has turned again but she hasn't come out of the pet carrier so she's just turned in her sleep. I'll try and post over Xmas but there meanwhile what will everybody else be doing?

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo and your parents

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy

PS: Sapphire and Leo are you okay where you are in the States because we've been hearing about the winter storm?


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 23, 2022)

Hope you all have a good time.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 23, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky has turned again but she hasn't come out of the pet carrier so she's just turned in her sleep. I'll try and post over Xmas but there meanwhile what will everybody else be doing?
> 
> Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo and your parents
> 
> ...


We've been blessed and haven't lost electricity so far and staying warm. A deep freezer would be warmer than outside though. Thank the good Lord we are still warm.. I cooked soup beans and oven fried potatoes to warm me and Joe up on the inside. Sapphire is warm in his bed. All's good.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> We've been blessed and haven't lost electricity so far and staying warm. A deep freezer would be warmer than outside though. Thank the good Lord we are still warm.. I cooked soup beans and oven fried potatoes to warm me and Joe up on the inside. Sapphire is warm in his bed. All's good.
> 
> Cathie


How about Razberry?


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 24, 2022)

Good evening everyone,

I got up crawled out of the Pet Carrier today. MaNaAk picked me up and cuddled me and rubbed my head before giving me a bath. She then put me outside where I went back to sleep.

Goodnight and Happy Xmas

Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 24, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> How about Razberry?


Razberri is always around my feet... unless I'm outside looking for Sapphire in his outdoor enclosure or shopping for all the critters 

Cathie


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christma.

love Amanda & Ernie xxx


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I got up crawled out of the Pet Carrier today. MaNaAk picked me up and cuddled me and rubbed my head before giving me a bath. She then put me outside where I went back to sleep.
> 
> Goodnight and Happy Xmas





MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I got up crawled out of the Pet Carrier today. MaNaAk picked me up and cuddled me and rubbed my head before giving me a bath. She then put me outside where I went back to sleep.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah and Jacky -i hope you will have a good Christmas,whether awake or asleep - here is a photo of me doing my regular Ocean Inspection - very important today, as a lot of people have Christmas swims here.
Lots of love to you both, to Sapphire, Leo, Ernie, Angel Daisy, and their parents from me Zola and my mum Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 25, 2022)

Beautiful Zola Happy Xmas everyone.

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy 


zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah and Jacky -i hope you will have a good Christmas,whether awake or asleep - here is a photo of me doing my regular Ocean Inspection - very important today, as a lot of people have Christmas swims here.
> Lots of love to you both, to Sapphire, Leo, Ernie, Angel Daisy, and their parents from me Zola and my mum Angie xxx
> View attachment 352825


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Xmas Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,

I managed to give everyone a surprise today.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 25, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Happy Xmas Zola, Sapphire, Ernie and Leo,
> 
> I managed to give everyone a surprise today.
> 
> Jacky


Yes apart from me getting the lunch on the table at 2 pm on the dot this was certainly a surprise! It is the first Xmas day with Jacky!

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Xmas from Jacky


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 25, 2022)

Dear Natrah, Cathie, Angie, Jackie, Angel Daisy, Zola, Sapphire, Leo, thank you for the lovely pictures. You have a very important job Zola. What a wonderful surprise Jacky waking today, she must have kown you needed a hug. I hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day.
love Amanda & Ernie xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 26, 2022)

Good evening everyone.

Hope you all had a great time. My friends have just left and I have a load of goodies to get through. Jacky slept through today.

Goodnight everyone

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 26, 2022)

Bringing Jacky in on Xmas Day:


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 26, 2022)

She is beautiful xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 26, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> She is beautiful xx


Thankyou Amanda. She hasn't appeared today but I'm not worried because her weight seems to be fine.

Hope you and Ernie enjoyed Xmas 

Natrah


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I'm hoping and praying for you don't get me wrong. But Leo really is on his own path worming his way into everyone's heart


First, I hope everyone had a very merry Christmas!!!

Sorry for the delay in replying, I’ve been swamped at work and fighting my first cold since 2005 (and it was a bad one, I still have a nasty cough weeks later). Thank you for the kind words about Leo! I don’t remember if I mentioned it, but my husband was afraid to pick Leo up. He worried that he’d hurt Leo somehow. But on the worst night of my cold, I asked him to please bring Leo inside (and also to feed the cats, but he’s done that before, LOL). So my husband has now picked up Leo successfully! 


Cathie G said:


> Well.. if a sulcata showed up at my front door I'd have to invite the darling in and find out what home the darling escaped from like Leo's parents tried to do. Where I live the  would have to be an escapee. I can't believe someone would just turn a sulcata that old loose where I live but people do. So Leo would be a keeper and the losers would have to prove themselves to get the  back. And I don't even want a tortoise that big for heavens sake.
> 
> Cathie


I’ve been told that people release Sulcatas regularly in my city, but Leo was so small back then… but you’re right, they’d need to show me photos to prove it. Leo has one scute that is divided, so I’d need to see that. We are so attached to him, we love him so much. It doesn’t seem likely anyone would claim him at this point, thank goodness.


MaNaAk said:


> I would do the same and give him a rub first. How is old Leo and how is Sapphire?
> 
> Natrah


I have not a clue how old Leo is, just that he’s still growing (fast).


----------



## LeoTheWaywardTortoise (Dec 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Leo and Ernie,
> 
> Could we see a photo of you two please because I'm not sure that Jacky and I have seen a photo of you two?
> 
> ...





Here’s my glorious Leo having a nice long soak in our laundry room sink.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 27, 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous. How long have you had Leo and how big is he? I believe that you're supposed to be able to a tortoises age by the ridges in the shell so of course I asked the vet how old he thought Daisy was but he found it impossible to tell. I hope you're feeling better but I also hope that you're all warm enough because I keep hearing about the storms in the states.

Natrah 


LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> View attachment 352908
> 
> Here’s my glorious Leo having a nice long soak in our laundry room sink.


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 27, 2022)

LeoTheWaywardTortoise said:


> First, I hope everyone had a very merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying, I’ve been swamped at work and fighting my first cold since 2005 (and it was a bad one, I still have a nasty cough weeks later). Thank you for the kind words about Leo! I don’t remember if I mentioned it, but my husband was afraid to pick Leo up. He worried that he’d hurt Leo somehow. But on the worst night of my cold, I asked him to please bring Leo inside (and also to feed the cats, but he’s done that before, LOL). So my husband has now picked up Leo successfully!
> 
> ...


I am so glad that your husband has managed to pick Leo up - if he could spend some time with Leo, and maybe hand feed him a bit, Leo would become friendly towards him, and welcome his appearance -there are few things more heart-warming than a little tortoise running towards you eagerly - in my opinion, anyway.
Richard has been as involved in Zola's care right from the beginning as I am, but Zola definitely recognises us as quite separate people in his life, with different roles. Tell your husband that tortoises are quite tough, but if he is afraid of dropping him,he could move him on to a towel, and then pick up the corners of the towel to lift and carry him.
Angie - and Zola xx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 27, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I am so glad that your husband has managed to pick Leo up - if he could spend some time with Leo, and maybe hand feed him a bit, Leo would become friendly towards him, and welcome his appearance -there are few things more heart-warming than a little tortoise running towards you eagerly - in my opinion, anyway.
> Richard has been as involved in Zola's care right from the beginning as I am, but Zola definitely recognises us as quite separate people in his life, with different roles. Tell your husband that tortoises are quite tough, but if he is afraid of dropping him,he could move him on to a towel, and then pick up the corners of the towel to lift and carry him.
> Angie - and Zola xx


Don't forget that Leo chose you two. I've had a lovely Xmas although before my friends arrived I was overcome by the memories of Daisy. However I got on with preparing lunch and I went into Jacky's room and I found her coming out of the pet carrier. 

I know she should be hibernating but I was so pleased to be able to cuddle her and give her rub. She is a good weight and well-hydrated and hasn't emerged today. Lunch was very successful and it was on the table dead on 2 pm like my recipe book. I hope you all a had great time. I did the same thing two days running.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie, Amanda, and CathieG

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 27, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. How long have you had Leo and how big is he? I believe that you're supposed to be able to a tortoises age by the ridges in the shell so of course I asked the vet how old he thought Daisy was but he found it impossible to tell. I hope you're feeling better but I also hope that you're all warm enough because I keep hearing about the storms in the states.
> 
> Natrah


It's warming up and was up to 37°f here today. It's supposed to get rainy and even warmer through the weekend. I'm glad but really it's not the weather I remember as a child or even in the 80's and 90's. I wind up feeling guilty that global warming is making life easier where I live.


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 28, 2022)

Dear Zola and Ernie,

There is a David Attenborough programme on BBC 1 at the moment and I've just a Galapagos Tortoise!

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 28, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola and Ernie,
> 
> There is a David Attenborough programme on BBC 1 at the moment and I've just a Galapagos Tortoise!
> 
> Natrah


Too late - but I see it's a repeat, so Richard may have recorded it previously. I love David Attenborough - for years I hoped I might be able to get a job as assistant to him, when I was a child - but my life didn't work out that way. 
We took Zola for a drive to look at his sea, and when we got back, found that there was a leak in the car - fuel or oil - only small drips, but could be dangerous. We tried to phone a couple of local garages, but they were closed - so we rang the RAC, and have been waiting for a couple of hours for the man to come - if he is our usual person, he is a local man, and very good. It probably means we will have to wait for the car to be taken somewhere with a hoist to get at the underneath to fix it - and we will be unable to use it for some days - next week some time. We really depend on the car - no buses round here. I hope Zola won't be too cross about missing his outings - anyway, the RAC chap should be here soon, so we will know more.I hope you are having a good day, Natrah
Love from Zola and Angie xx


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 28, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Too late - but I see it's a repeat, so Richard may have recorded it previously. I love David Attenborough - for years I hoped I might be able to get a job as assistant to him, when I was a child - but my life didn't work out that way.
> We took Zola for a drive to look at his sea, and when we got back, found that there was a leak in the car - fuel or oil - only small drips, but could be dangerous. We tried to phone a couple of local garages, but they were closed - so we rang the RAC, and have been waiting for a couple of hours for the man to come - if he is our usual person, he is a local man, and very good. It probably means we will have to wait for the car to be taken somewhere with a hoist to get at the underneath to fix it - and we will be unable to use it for some days - next week some time. We really depend on the car - no buses round here. I hope Zola won't be too cross about missing his outings - anyway, the RAC chap should be here soon, so we will know more.I hope you are having a good day, Natrah
> Love from Zola and Angie xx


A happy ending - the RAC man came just now, and found that the fuel line between the tank and the engine had split - he was able to fix it with a new tube and it's fine. So Zola won't miss out on his car rides after all. We are very relieved.
I hope you have a good day tomorrow - Angie xxx and Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 28, 2022)

Just testing to see whether I can send a photo of some Christmas goodies as I am having problems sending them to another forum


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 29, 2022)

David Attenborough's on again Zola and Ernie.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 29, 2022)

Tortoises!


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 29, 2022)

Galapagos tortoises!


MaNaAk said:


> Tortoises!


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 29, 2022)

Dear Angie,

What a relief that was! Are you all going out today? You need a car for appointments and shopping. I think you should all celebrate. How are your headaches? Just had lunch and will be going shopping. It is mild here and so far there's no sign of Jacky.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 29, 2022)

Jacky has woken up again and is celebrating the fact that my Piano pupil has passed his grade 7!

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> David Attenborough's on again Zola and Ernie.
> 
> Natrah





MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> What a relief that was! Are you all going out today? You need a car for appointments and shopping. I think you should all celebrate. How are your headaches? Just had lunch and will be going shopping. It is mild here and so far there's no sign of Jacky.
> 
> Natrah





MaNaAk said:


> Jacky has woken up again and is celebrating the fact that my Piano pupil has passed his grade 7!
> 
> Natrah


Oh, well done - I'm sure she would like to do a bit of celebrating with him - a dance, maybe, and then a refreshing glass of something sparkling !!
Angie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 29, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Oh, well done - I'm sure she would like to do a bit of celebrating with him - a dance, maybe, and then a refreshing glass of something sparkling !!
> Angie


Unfortunately Jacky went back to sleep but I am enjoying chocolates.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 29, 2022)

The car is fine now, and we were able to take Zola to look at the sea - which was very rough and foamy. Our car is quite old, but we take care of it, as we really are dependent on it.
I am ok - the headaches get worse when I get anxious, like yesterday, but most of the time I get by.
A shame Jacky missed out on the celebration chocolates.
Angie xx


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 29, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> The car is fine now, and we were able to take Zola to look at the sea - which was very rough and foamy. Our car is quite old, but we take care of it, as we really are dependent on it.
> I am ok - the headaches get worse when I get anxious, like yesterday, but most of the time I get by.
> A shame Jacky missed out on the celebration chocolates.
> Angie xx


Zola was in a confused and unsettled mood yesterday - his routine was disrupted, and we had to hang around for several hours waiting for the RAC man.We were anxious, and he sensed it - but he has been in a really nice mood today, and had a rest by the fire on my shoulder, with the light off, for at least 30 minutes - with his little head by my chin - he wasn't asleep, but just enjoying being stroked. 
I hope you have a good night, Natrah - with sweet dreams after all that chocolate. 
Love from Angie and Zola to you and Jacky, Angel Daisy, and all Zola's friends xxxxx


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 29, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Amanda. She hasn't appeared today but I'm not worried because her weight seems to be fine.
> 
> Hope you and Ernie enjoyed Xmas
> 
> Natrah





MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou Amanda. She hasn't appeared today but I'm not worried because her weight seems to be fine.
> 
> Hope you and Ernie enjoyed Xmas
> 
> Natrah


Im sorry to hear you have been unwell


----------



## AmandaF (Dec 29, 2022)

I’m sorry to hear you have been unwell Cathie. Ernie is sat, having a cuddle. I’m glad Jacky is still asleep.
I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.
sending you all big hugs. Amanda & Ernie xx


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 29, 2022)

AmandaF said:


> I’m sorry to hear you have been unwell Cathie. Ernie is sat, having a cuddle. I’m glad Jacky is still asleep.
> I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.
> sending you all big hugs. Amanda & Ernie xx


I still have a good time. If I sat around and waited until I felt good to do something I'd be sitting around forever. so I just get up and do something. The next thing I know I got her done 

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 30, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I still have a good time. If I sat around and waited until I felt good to do something I'd be sitting around forever. so I just get up and do something. The next thing I know I got her done
> 
> Cathie


Dear CathieG,

I'm just wondering what the weather's like there now?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello Natrah - It was very windy here today, and quite cold, but we all went out to the headland where my dad usually takes me when we have a short walk. There was a group of people with some children,being very brave in the wind - they noticed me, and my dad stopped to talk to them. There were 2 sets of parents, with 2 children each. They were all so pleased to meet me, and I got cuddled by 6 different people !! The mums and the children wanted to hold me, but I think the dads were scared !! And I got my photo taken with each person who held me, as well.
It was really nice - the children especially were so excited.( My mum was in the car, because the wind was really strong, and she was afraid of falling over) - my dad told her all about it when we got back to the car, of course. They are really pleased when people are so interested in me - many of them have never met a tortoise before.
This afternoon I had a special cuddle by the fire with my mum too, so I have had a very good day.
Love to you, Natrah, to Jacky and Angel Daisy, and to Leo, Sapphire and Ernie and their families
from Zola xxxxx


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 30, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear CathieG,
> 
> I'm just wondering what the weather's like there now?
> 
> Natrah


It's warmed up to the 60's°f. The snow has melted and we're having "above average" temperatures today and the next week or so. Unless mother nature changes her mind. that happens frequently where I live. We can go through 4 seasons in one day.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 31, 2022)

Just want to let you all know that I am having higher broadband speeds installed and this is interrupting my service so there might be times when I can't post. I am pleased that you can go out in your car Zola and that your parents can go shopping. Jacky has been up again so I am having to see how she goes. 

I just want to wish you all a happy new year.

I will be going out for a coffee with my friend later. Just thinking back to last year when it was mild and Daisy was eating like there was no tomorrow and Jacky was walking around. Sad to think we are starting the year without our little Daisy.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> Just want to let you all know that I am having higher broadband speeds installed and this is interrupting my service so there might be times when I can't post. I am pleased that you can go out in your car Zola and that your parents can go shopping. Jacky has been up again so I am having to see how she goes.
> 
> I just want to wish you all a happy new year.
> 
> ...


I've just shed a few tears for her but I know I will feel better later. I have so many memories of her.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Dec 31, 2022)

MaNaAk said:


> I've just shed a few tears for her but I know I will feel better later. I have so many memories of her.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah -my mum,dad, and I send you lots of love and best wishes for the coming year, We hope it will be a much better one than this one, but you know, even if it isn't, that your friends on the forum will here for you. Did I tell you that I say goodnight with my mum to you, Possibly Sleeping Beauty Jacky, and to Angel Daisy - every night ?
As well as to my other friends too - but you three are the first on the list ! 
Lots of love from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Dec 31, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah -my mum,dad, and I send you lots of love and best wishes for the coming year, We hope it will be a much better one than this one, but you know, even if it isn't, that your friends on the forum will here for you. Did I tell you that I say goodnight with my mum to you, Possibly Sleeping Beauty Jacky, and to Angel Daisy - every night ?
> As well as to my other friends too - but you three are the first on the list !
> Lots of love from Zola xxx





zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah -my mum,dad, and I send you lots of love and best wishes for the coming year, We hope it will be a much better one than this one, but you know, even if it isn't, that your friends on the forum will here for you. Did I tell you that I say goodnight with my mum to you, Possibly Sleeping Beauty Jacky, and to Angel Daisy - every night ?
> As well as to my other friends too - but you three are the first on the list !
> Lots of love from Zola xxx


Dear Zola,

I think of my friends here all the time and I say goodnight to you all. I realise it is only five weeks since day passed away so it is still a bit raw. However I feel better now because I enjoyed a good coffee with my Roni who plays cello. Jacky was up again so if she wakes up tomorrow I will check her weight again but it is going to get colder. I wonder if anyone else on this forum is also having trouble with the mild temperatures.

I am here for you all as well.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie, Amanda and CathieG

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 1, 2023)

Oh dear Happy New Year from myself and Jacky!!


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 1, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> Oh dear Happy New Year from myself and Jacky!!


Madam has been at it again and I have a photo but due to the gremlins I can't attach it. 

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year everyone!

We heard fireworks last night and I have been feasting again whilst watching the New Year's Day concert. Some little person came to join me and I put them out.

We happy new year to all you tortoises and to Angel Daisy.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Cathie, Amanda and CathieG

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy

PS: Also Zolasdad and Razberry and Sapphire's dad


----------



## zolasmum (Jan 1, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> We heard fireworks last night and I have been feasting again whilst watching the New Year's Day concert. Some little person came to join me and I put them out.
> 
> ...


Happy new year, Natrah. I am glad you included my dad (Zolasdad) in your good wishes - he is very good at carrying me about - much better than my mum would be ! Today we met 3 young women as we went to look at the sea - and I got 3 cuddles from them - they were really pleased to meet me, especially I had my head right out and looked at each of them - they hadn't realised a tortoise could look at a person the way I do.
Then I had a lovely rest on my mum by the fire when we got back. 
Love to you, to Sometimes Sleeping Jacky, Angel Daisy, and to all my other friends
from Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 1, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> We heard fireworks last night and I have been feasting again whilst watching the New Year's Day concert. Some little person came to join me and I put them out.
> 
> ...


Sapphire probably has a dad but I never met him. I guess I'm either his human mom and dad or his pet human. I'm probably his pet.

Cathie g


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 2, 2023)

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire probably has a dad but I never met him. I guess I'm either his human mom and dad or his pet human. I'm probably his pet.
> 
> Cathie g


Good morning Cathie,

You are just like Zolasmum and myself and we aren't tortoises! What the weather like there now?

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 2, 2023)

New Year's Day


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 2, 2023)

I am out walking on Two Tree Island at the moment but what will I find when I get back?

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Jan 2, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> I am out walking on Two Tree Island at the moment but what will I find when I get back?
> 
> Natrah


I shudder to think - will it be a giant pile of shredded toilet paper ? Or will Jacky have discovered something new ?
My mum isn't very well today - nothing serious, but some sort of tummy bug, and I am about to sit with her -or actually on her - to make her feel better. 
Love from Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 2, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Cathie,
> 
> You are just like Zolasmum and myself and we aren't tortoises! What the weather like there now?
> 
> Natrah


It's really warm for January. We are supposed to get heavy rain later which would be snow if Ohio had temperatures like it used to. It's 60°f right now. As a child, this would be temps unheard of where I live. This would be the hardest part of winter. Sapphire is eating more and more and not sleeping as much. He'll be begging to go outside soon and I'll have to disappoint him for a couple of months more. That's the hardest part of not hibernating him. He begs but I can't put him in his outdoor enclosure. It breaks my heart to tell him no.

Cathie


----------



## AmandaF (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi Zola

it sounds like you have had a very busy day. I can’t wait for the weather to warm up, so I can go out.

love Ernie x


zolasmum said:


> Hello Natrah - It was very windy here today, and quite cold, but we all went out to the headland where my dad usually takes me when we have a short walk. There was a group of people with some children,being very brave in the wind - they noticed me, and my dad stopped to talk to them. There were 2 sets of parents, with 2 children each. They were all so pleased to meet me, and I got cuddled by 6 different people !! The mums and the children wanted to hold me, but I think the dads were scared !! And I got my photo taken with each person who held me, as well.
> It was really nice - the children especially were so excited.( My mum was in the car, because the wind was really strong, and she was afraid of falling over) - my dad told her all about it when we got back to the car, of course. They are really pleased when people are so interested in me - many of them have never met a tortoise before.
> This afternoon I had a special cuddle by the fire with my mum too, so I have had a very good day.
> Love to you, Natrah, to Jacky and Angel Daisy, and to Leo, Sapphire and Ernie and their families
> from Zola xxxx


----------



## AmandaF (Jan 2, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> I am out walking on Two Tree Island at the moment but what will I find when I get back?
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah
we still often think of you, we are here for you.
amanda & Ernie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 2, 2023)

Thankyou Amanda and Ernie,

I still go over the events of that awful day but Daisy is looking down on us now and she's out of pain.

Natrah 


AmandaF said:


> Dear Natrah
> we still often think of you, we are here for you.
> amanda & Ernie x


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 2, 2023)

Good evening everyone,

I hope you feel better soon Angie and that Zola is looking after you. I've had a busy and enjoyable day. I got the bus into Leigh where we used to live and after lunch I walked around Two Tree Island. The tide was out and I saw Gulls, Turnstones, Red Shank, Pochard and Moorhens. I had a cup of tea in the cafe before making to Leigh Broadway and supper. After supper I went to see an old neighbour who looked after Jacky and Daisy when I was on holiday one year and did try and warn them about Daisy's disappearing antics. One night she did precisely that and they that they'd lost a tortoise but she reappeared the next day. I wasn't worried because there was no way she could get out! Anyway I decided to walk the two miles home instead of getting the bus and all Jacky had done was turn around in the pet carrier.

If she had to go in the enclosure she's going to be so disappointed at not going outside just like Sapphire and she will probably try shoving and bashing!

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie, Amanda and CathieG

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Jan 2, 2023)

MaNaAk said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I hope you feel better soon Angie and that Zola is looking after you. I've had a busy and enjoyable day. I got the bus into Leigh where we used to live and after lunch I walked around Two Tree Island. The tide was out and I saw Gulls, Turnstones, Red Shank, Pochard and Moorhens. I had a cup of tea in the cafe before making to Leigh Broadway and supper. After supper I went to see an old neighbour who looked after Jacky and Daisy when I was on holiday one year and did try and warn them about Daisy's disappearing antics. One night she did precisely that and they that they'd lost a tortoise but she reappeared the next day. I wasn't worried because there was no way she could get out! Anyway I decided to walk the two miles home instead of getting the bus and all Jacky had done was turn around in the pet carrier.
> 
> ...


Goodnight dear Natrah - Zola has been very kind and soothing to my poorly tummy. I expect it will settle overnight.
And goodnight from Zola to Jacky, Angel Daisy, and all my friends from Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 2, 2023)

zolasmum said:


> Goodnight dear Natrah - Zola has been very kind and soothing to my poorly tummy. I expect it will settle overnight.
> And goodnight from Zola to Jacky, Angel Daisy, and all my friends from Zola xxx


Drink lots of fluids and also I had a funny because I couldn't leave the nuts alone and certain used to fight over the strawberries.

Natrah


----------



## MaNaAk (Jan 4, 2023)

Dear Angie,

How are you feeling now? How is everyone? I am getting back into my usual routine but I am watching Jacky's 'routine' as she is restless but hasn't come out. I found Daisy's last veterinary receipt yesterday and the memories are still painful but I'm okay. The 6th January holds a sad memory because on that day seven years ago dad was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. I cared for him and it was very difficult but we made lovely memories and Jacky and Daisy were brilliant.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie, Amanda and CathieG

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Thursday at 11:44 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> How are you feeling now? How is everyone? I am getting back into my usual routine but I am watching Jacky's 'routine' as she is restless but hasn't come out. I found Daisy's last veterinary receipt yesterday and the memories are still painful but I'm okay. The 6th January holds a sad memory because on that day seven years ago dad was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. I cared for him and it was very difficult but we made lovely memories and Jacky and Daisy were brilliant.
> 
> ...


Hello Natrah - my mum is still not feeling very well, and I'm afraid I upset her by getting fierce with her shoes, and then keeping on trying to bite her chin when she was cuddling me by the fire. I don't know why I get these moods sometimes, and nor does she ! She thinks I maybe sense when she is a bit unwell, and so I get a bit worried myself.
And perhaps I'm trying to take her mind off it !
Anyway, I hope all be well tomorrow.
Next week, I am going to see the vet to get my beak trimmed - he has his own tortoise, who is called Grandma - and I think is older than Jacky. He thinks I am Fantastic ! - his own word,not mine.
Goodnight to you, to the Maybe Sleeping Beauty, Angel Daisy. and all my friends - my mum and I will have special thoughts of your father tomorrow,Natrah.
Lots of love from Zola xxxxx
and Angie xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Thursday at 12:14 PM)

Dear Zola,

I think you're worried about your mum. Is it stomach trouble? I hope she feels better tomorrow but maybe you should encourage her to see the doctor. I am back teaching and for some I am putting tortoises in and out and giving them a cuddle as well. Jacky goes to sleep when I put her outside but when I brought her in and put her in the pet carrier before she tried to get out again. Her weight is okay and is going to get colder again but I am considering bringing her out of hibernation earlier.

Thankyou for thinking about me tomorrow and the 6th January is one of those dates that sticks in my mind. We both felt depressed that day but we started to receive the help that we needed and the medication to slow Alzheimers down was brilliant. Dad had a stroke at the end but never forgot who I was. I made sure that he remembered the rest of the family and Jacky and Daisy.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie (get better soon), Amanda and CathieG

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy 


zolasmum said:


> Hello Natrah - my mum is still not feeling very well, and I'm afraid I upset her by getting fierce with her shoes, and then keeping on trying to bite her chin when she was cuddling me by the fire. I don't know why I get these moods sometimes, and nor does she ! She thinks I maybe sense when she is a bit unwell, and so I get a bit worried myself.
> And perhaps I'm trying to take her mind off it !
> Anyway, I hope all be well tomorrow.
> Next week, I am going to see the vet to get my beak trimmed - he has his own tortoise, who is called Grandma - and I think is older than Jacky. He thinks I am Fantastic ! - his own word,not mine.
> ...


----------



## MaNaAk (Thursday at 1:24 PM)

Just a short note to make sure that everyone knows that I usually wait until Natrah's back is turned before I finish what I started. Daisy used to do the same thing and I am following her example.

Jacky


----------



## zolasmum (Thursday at 1:32 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> Just a short note to make sure that everyone knows that I usually wait until Natrah's back is turned before I finish what I started. Daisy used to do the same thing and I am following her example.
> 
> Jacky


Well, of course, Jacky -you are obviously a very sensible tortoise, with wide experience - Natrah does her best, but she is just a child still, compared with you !
Zola xxx


----------



## Cathie G (Thursday at 4:22 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I think you're worried about your mum. Is it stomach trouble? I hope she feels better tomorrow but maybe you should encourage her to see the doctor. I am back teaching and for some I am putting tortoises in and out and giving them a cuddle as well. Jacky goes to sleep when I put her outside but when I brought her in and put her in the pet carrier before she tried to get out again. Her weight is okay and is going to get colder again but I am considering bringing her out of hibernation earlier.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah,
I used to be an RNA at least that's what they called it at the time. (Registered Nurse Aide) My favorite patients were Alzheimer's patients. I liked working with them. They remember but can only say it their way. You have to be able to hear what they are trying to say to you. Your father was blessed to have you and knew it. I know that because you had to be there with him for him to remember you. I'm sure your dedication helped him at the end. In his heart he knew he was loved.
CathieG


----------



## MaNaAk (Friday at 1:18 AM)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> I used to be an RNA at least that's what they called it at the time. (Registered Nurse Aide) My favorite patients were Alzheimer's patients. I liked working with them. They remember but can only say it their way. You have to be able to hear what they are trying to say to you. Your father was blessed to have you and knew it. I know that because you had to be there with him for him to remember you. I'm sure your dedication helped him at the end. In his heart he knew he was loved.
> CathieG


 Thankyou @CathieG,

In the end he had to go into a care home but he was always so pleased to see me and I would show him photos of Jacky and Daisy. He also found my Piano and Violin playing soothing and I used to play the Violin at his care home. He used to do a little dance!

I hope Angie feels better today and that Zola is looking after her. Zola if you're a good boy you may get more radicchio.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Friday at 11:46 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> Thankyou @CathieG,
> 
> In the end he had to go into a care home but he was always so pleased to see me and I would show him photos of Jacky and Daisy. He also found my Piano and Violin playing soothing and I used to play the Violin at his care home. He used to do a little dance!
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. I always felt bad for some Alzheimer's patients because they remembered us more than their family members when they didn't visit them for long periods. They can relearn a little bit or not lose so much if they have consistent care from the same people. Care homes aren't really a bad thing because an older adult may need help all of the time. Most families can't do that. A good nursing home does things with those that are able that are interesting and fun. I'll bet all of the other residents enjoyed your music also.

CathieG


----------



## MaNaAk (Friday at 12:38 PM)

Cathie G said:


> That's beautiful. I always felt bad for some Alzheimer's patients because they remembered us more than their family members when they didn't visit them for long periods. They can relearn a little bit or not lose so much if they have consistent care from the same people. Care homes aren't really a bad thing because an older adult may need help all of the time. Most families can't do that. A good nursing home does things with those that are able that are interesting and fun. I'll bet all of the other residents enjoyed your music also.
> 
> CathieG


I thought dad's memory seemed better when he first went into the home. I took him out a few times and yes the other residents would sing and dance as well but one resident would sing out of tune and another resident would try and stop her and they would argue. Another time I tried to get my Violin out as quick possible because resident Mar tried to correct resident M (with Alzheimer's) and they were arguing. I would also talk to the other residents about Jacky and Daisy. Jacky went out again today!

We've just said goodnight to Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie (hope you're okay), Cathie and Amanda

Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy


----------



## AmandaF (Friday at 1:14 PM)

Dear Natrah

is Jacky awake ?
I hope you are feeling better Cathy & Zola is being good.

love
amanda & Ernie


----------



## MaNaAk (Friday at 1:31 PM)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Natrah
> 
> is Jacky awake ?
> I hope you are feeling better Cathy & Zola is being good.
> ...


 She goes back to sleep as soon as I put her outside but it is going to get colder again so she should go back into hibernation. Her weight is good so she's okay but I am thinking of bringing her out of hibernation a bit sooner.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Friday at 2:18 PM)

AmandaF said:


> Dear Natrah
> 
> is Jacky awake ?
> I hope you are feeling better Cathy & Zola is being good.
> ...


I'm always good I think but Cathie ain't. She's a mommy dearest. She won't let me get away with anything.

Sapphire


----------



## Cathie G (Friday at 2:27 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> I thought dad's memory seemed better when he first went into the home. I took him out a few times and yes the other residents would sing and dance as well but one resident would sing out of tune and another resident would try and stop her and they would argue. Another time I tried to get my Violin out as quick possible because resident Mar tried to correct resident M (with Alzheimer's) and they were arguing. I would also talk to the other residents about Jacky and Daisy. Jacky went out again today!
> 
> We've just said goodnight to Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Angie (hope you're okay), Cathie and Amanda
> 
> Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy


Your dad's memory loss would get worse anyway. You visited and so he remembered you and Daisy and Jackie. That says it all. And you'll have that with people bickering no matter what age. At least you got the juices flowing . Have a wonderful evening.

Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Saturday at 6:11 AM)

Cathie G said:


> I'm always good I think but Cathie ain't. She's a mommy dearest. She won't let me get away with anything.
> 
> Sapphire


You need to wait until mummy's back is turned Sapphire like I do.

Jacky


----------



## MaNaAk (Saturday at 8:30 AM)

Just seeing if it's possible to attach a new framed photo that I have put on Daisy's enclosure


----------



## MaNaAk (Saturday at 8:31 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> Just seeing if it's possible to attach a new framed photo that I have put on Daisy's enclosure


It's not possible yet but my new equipment has arrived. Zola how's your mum now? I hope she's feeling better.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Saturday at 11:30 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> It's not possible yet but my new equipment has arrived. Zola how's your mum now? I hope she's feeling better.
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah - My mum is feeling rather better now - whatever it was has turned into a coughing sneezy cold,but she doesn't feel as achey as she did. It has been very windy for a couple of days, and the wind howls round our house,especially at night,
as there are open fields in front - also it makes noises down the chimney a lot !
I have been a fairly good boy, but I get a bit fed up when my routine is messed about, and I think it's important to show my mum and dad how I feel about it !
My mum and I send our love to you and Jacky 
Zola and Angie xxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Saturday at 11:59 AM)

zolasmum said:


> Dear Natrah - My mum is feeling rather better now - whatever it was has turned into a coughing sneezy cold,but she doesn't feel as achey as she did. It has been very windy for a couple of days, and the wind howls round our house,especially at night,
> as there are open fields in front - also it makes noises down the chimney a lot !
> I have been a fairly good boy, but I get a bit fed up when my routine is messed about, and I think it's important to show my mum and dad how I feel about it !
> My mum and I send our love to you and Jacky
> Zola and Angie xxxx


Thankyou you two,

Yes the frame is beautiful like little Daisy. I still can't believe she's gone but she's not suffering. I just happened to stumble across that shop and it's got all sorts of beautiful things inside. Eventually I hope to get a couple of tortoise ornaments to put in front of the picture. Jacky hasn't been out today and she will probably settle if it gets colder. I think your mum has got the flu if she's all achey so you have to look after her and be a good boy. AmandaF thinks your ill Zola!

Anyway goodnight everyone.

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sunday at 7:59 AM)

Dear Angie,

I hope you're feeling better now. Here is that picture of Jacky and Daisy:


----------



## zolasmum (Sunday at 11:37 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> I hope you're feeling better now. Here is that picture of Jacky and Daisy:
> View attachment 353217


I think it's lovely.
My mum has already posted on your other thread, so I will just say goodnight to you Natrah, Jacky and sweet little Angel Daisy.
Zola xxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Sunday at 12:27 PM)

zolasmum said:


> I think it's lovely.
> My mum has already posted on your other thread, so I will just say goodnight to you Natrah, Jacky and sweet little Angel Daisy.
> Zola xxx


Thankyou Zola. I had to put Jacky out again today and she had good drink because it tipped it down before I brought her in. Have you got enough Radicchio?

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, CathieG, Angie and Amanda


Natrah, Jacky and Angel Daisy


----------



## MaNaAk (Sunday at 1:19 PM)

Dear Sapphire,

Did you get to do what you wanted today?

Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Sunday at 2:09 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Sapphire,
> 
> Did you get to do what you wanted today?
> 
> Jacky


Dear Jacky, 
I can always run around in my indoor playpen. I'm bored stiff. I want to be in the beautiful outside. With the sun, leaves, and my hiding place. I'll even put up with some rain. No I'm not getting what I want yet poor me.

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Monday at 1:29 AM)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Jacky,
> I can always run around in my indoor playpen. I'm bored stiff. I want to be in the beautiful outside. With the sun, leaves, and my hiding place. I'll even put up with some rain. No I'm not getting what I want yet poor me.
> 
> Sapphire


Could you get Razberry to help you get out?

Jacky


----------



## Cathie G (Monday at 12:24 PM)

Razberri can't hop high enough to chew me a way out or I'd try to convince her I'm a great chew toy. Even if she could figure out how to, I'd have to land on the floor and run real fast so she can't get me. If I land on my back I'd be done for. But I think I'm being watched anyway. There's this funny looking spy thing that's watching me all the time. We'd never get away with it.

Sapphire


----------



## MaNaAk (Monday at 1:12 PM)

I wouldn't worry about being bitten by Razberry. Jacky and Daisy have lived with several rabbits. One rabbit, Cindy, got on very well with the neighbour's cat, TC and one day she went into the shed just as TC was coming out and TC did a somersault over her back!

How's your mum today Zola?

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Cathie, Amanda and Angie

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## zolasmum (Monday at 1:39 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> I wouldn't worry about being bitten by Razberry. Jacky and Daisy have lived with several rabbits. One rabbit, Cindy, got on very well with the neighbour's cat, TC and one day she went into the shed just as TC was coming out and TC did a somersault over her back!
> 
> How's your mum today Zola?
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah - my mum is a bit better today, but she isn't looking forward to tomorrow. We have to go to see Uncle Henry the vet, at Bideford. He is going to trim my beak a bit with his Dremel tool, and mum doesn't like anyone messing with me except my dad and her. But she knows it needs to be done, and she would be afraid to do it herself, in case she hurt me. I am very brave, of course, and won't make a fuss.
So we have about a one hour drive to Bideford, and after seeing the vet, we have to try to find the place where the local council has its meetings, as my dad has to go there on Thursday. Our neighbours want to have a lot of dog kennels in the field behind our house, which would involve endless barking - or else to set up a pet crematorium in the field - smoke and all sorts of chemical emissions - there are houses all round this field, so lots of objections, and my dad is probably the most eloquent objector. !!! I said I would go with him, but he would rather I stayed with my mum, as she will be worried.
I hope you have a good night.
Love from Zola and my mum to you, Sleeping Beauty and dear Angel Daisy xxx -.Also to my other friends xxxxx


----------



## Cathie G (Monday at 5:28 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> I wouldn't worry about being bitten by Razberry. Jacky and Daisy have lived with several rabbits. One rabbit, Cindy, got on very well with the neighbour's cat, TC and one day she went into the shed just as TC was coming out and TC did a somersault over her back!
> 
> How's your mum today Zola?
> 
> ...


Well...Razberri has shown me her true colors. She's such a good girl when it comes to furniture mostly. However, she is a force to be reckoned with. when it comes to the critters here. She will attack cats. Hop across their back and such stuff. Scares Dilly and Sapphire half to death. I don't blame her. She's just a little mini lop.

CathieG


----------



## MaNaAk (Yesterday at 1:31 AM)

Cathie G said:


> Well...Razberri has shown me her true colors. She's such a good girl when it comes to furniture mostly. However, she is a force to be reckoned with. when it comes to the critters here. She will attack cats. Hop across their back and such stuff. Scares Dilly and Sapphire half to death. I don't blame her. She's just a little mini lop.
> 
> Cathie


Good morning everyone,

It's lovely to read this especially as all the memories have come flooding back because I heard Julie London singing 'Fly Me To The Moon'. It evoked memories of dad telling me that when he and mum went ballroom dancing he used to ask her to dance to 'Cry Me A River'. However I am now grieving for Daisy and I miss them.

Natrah


----------



## zolasmum (Yesterday at 11:11 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> It's lovely to read this especially as all the memories have come flooding back because I heard Julie London singing 'Fly Me To The Moon'. It evoked memories of dad telling me that when he and mum went ballroom dancing he used to ask her to dance to 'Cry Me A River'. However I am now grieving for Daisy and I miss them.
> 
> Natrah


Hello dear Natrah - I wish I could help you by giving you a long cuddle, like I gave my mum by the fire this evening.
One day, maybe we shall meet up, if Jacky wouldn't mind. I wouldn't give her a cuddle though, as my mum has told me all about her shoving !!
I went to see the vet, Uncle Harry today, and he promised to be very careful about my eyes - he filed my beak quite 
a bit, but then I starting fighting him, so he stopped. It is going to be better when I eat - of course I got some cucumber afterwards to freshen my mouth, which was nice !! And we found where the council meeting will be held on Thursday, to which my dad is going, - just as well he looked in advance, as it was hidden away.
Goodnight and I hope you sleep properly, Natrah - lots of love from me, Zola, and from Angie too.xxxxx
And goodnight to the Sleeping Beauty, Angel Daisy, and my other friends xxxxxx


----------



## MaNaAk (Yesterday at 12:12 PM)

Dear Zola,

I'm glad it went well and you must all be very relieved. I am afraid that on one visit to the vet Daisy put on her best shoving technique and the vet said "Oh! She doesn't look it!" Jacky tends to shove when I am carrying her in and out but she can be quite settled on my lap.

My music centre acts like an alarm clock and I had my 'Lady Sings The Blues CD' in there this morning and it evoked all the memories. I still think of dad who passed away just over three years ago but now I think of Daisy as well. The pupils and Jacky are a good distraction but I have all those memories. The good thing about grieving is that you demonstrate your love. Anyway I went shopping and bought a birthday present for my friend and then I had lunch in Tomassi's Cafe where I met an old friend. Friends are excellent at times like these and you've all been brilliant.

I hope your mum is okay now and it would be wonderful to meet you some day. I shall take Jacky for a check up when she is fully awake and it's a bit warmer.

Dear Sapphire,

Please can you tell us who Dilly is and whether she is a cat or a rabbit.

Goodnight Zola, Sapphire, Ernie, Leo, Cathie, Amanda and Angie

Natrah, Sleeping Beauty and Angel Daisy


----------



## Cathie G (Yesterday at 12:40 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> Dear Zola,
> 
> I'm glad it went well and you must all be very relieved. I am afraid that on one visit to the vet Daisy put on her best shoving technique and the vet said "Oh! She doesn't look it!" Jacky tends to shove when I am carrying her in and out but she can be quite settled on my lap.
> 
> ...


Dear Natrah,
Dilly is a tabby cat that was raised with rabbits all his life. I think he thinks he is a rabbit . He's great with rabbits and he knows when to get the heck out of dodge too. He'll pester and play but when the rabbit decides to thump him good he knows to run like heck  it's hilarious to watch a rabbit chase a cat that's running for dear life. Dilly egged it on using his tail like a fishing pole . Neither one of them can be around Sapphire though. They will hurt him. I've watched to see. Both will try to play too rough with my little tiny Russian.
CathieG


----------



## zolasmum (Yesterday at 1:18 PM)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> Dilly is a tabby cat that was raised with rabbits all his life. I think he thinks he is a rabbit . He's great with rabbits and he knows when to get the heck out of dodge too. He'll pester and play but when the rabbit decides to thump him good he knows to run like heck  it's hilarious to watch a rabbit chase a cat that's running for dear life. Dilly egged it on using his tail like a fishing pole . Neither one of them can be around Sapphire though. They will hurt him. I've watched to see. Both will try to play too rough with my little tiny Russian.
> CathieG


Dear CathieG - how big is Sapphire - approximate measurements and weight ? I would love to be able to visualise him better.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Yesterday at 2:32 PM)

zolasmum said:


> Dear CathieG - how big is Sapphire - approximate measurements and weight ? I would love to be able to visualise him better.
> Angie


He's a tiny 5×5"er. Weight is about a pound. He had holes in his shell when I got him. I decided to keep him anyway. Poor little guy. If I sent him back to those people he would not have lived. I think he might have been somewhat starved after he got taken captive. That's what it seems like. It was like he was healthy before he got caught and maybe lack of food until he got sold during a crucial growing time caused the holes. Low and behold he lived and his shell is way better. He's probably around 20 years old. I wish I could have found TFO though back when I first got him. I could have made so many more improvements to his care that I didn't think of. 
Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Yesterday at 2:42 PM)

Jacky is double the size.

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Yesterday at 5:52 PM)

MaNaAk said:


> Jacky is double the size.
> 
> Natrah


What kind of tortoise is Jacky? You may have said but I forget.
Cathie


----------



## MaNaAk (Today at 1:06 AM)

Good morning Cathie,

Jacky and Daisy are Greek Tortoises and they have made it clear that Greeks are also known as Spur-thighed tortoises!

Natrah


----------



## Cathie G (Today at 11:40 AM)

MaNaAk said:


> Good morning Cathie,
> 
> Jacky and Daisy are Greek Tortoises and they have made it clear that Greeks are also known as Spur-thighed tortoises!
> 
> Natrah


Dear Natrah,

I did post a Christmas picture of Sapphire on the 24th of December for all of you. He's a little character. When he walks by his drinking water dish he's like a little child that can't resist a mud puddle. He must take after me.

Cathie


----------



## zolasmum (Today at 1:24 PM)

Cathie G said:


> Dear Natrah,
> 
> I did post a Christmas picture of Sapphire on the 24th of December for all of you. He's a little character. When he walks by his drinking water dish he's like a little child that can't resist a mud puddle. He must take after me.
> 
> Cathie


I'm afraid I can't find the photo - I wonder if you could send it again- or another one - I would love to see it.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Today at 2:47 PM)

zolasmum said:


> I'm afraid I can't find the photo - I wonder if you could send it again- or another one - I would love to see it.
> Angie


I know I did post it. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Cathie G (Today at 2:50 PM)

Cathie G said:


> I know I did post it. I don't know what happened.
> View attachment 353296


I'll try to send proof that Sapphire likes puddles.


----------



## Cathie G (Today at 3:07 PM)

Cathie G said:


> I'll try to send proof that Sapphire likes puddles.
> View attachment 353297


I'm going to try one more picture of proof


----------



## zolasmum (17 minutes ago)

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try one more picture of proof
> View attachment 353298


Lovely pictures - both of Sapphire and the tree. Thank you very much for sending them. He looks a very sweet but determined little chap !
Angie x


----------

